# Knitting Tea Party - 9th March 2012



## FireballDave

It's 11:00 p.m. GMT in London on 9th March 2012 and when _The Lad_ threw three darts at the wall map this evening, they landed on Jakarta, where it's 7:00 a.m. on Saturday; Colombo, where it's 4:30 a.m.; and The Azores were the nearest bit of land to his third dart, it's 10:00 p.m.there. All that effort with the time zones means it must be time for a new Knitting Tea Party to begin!

I hope everybody has had a good week and has survived the storms, floods and solar flares, I still keep hoping somebody will manage to get a photo of the Aurora! We did get one sunny day in London this week and it prompted me to design a bright and cheerful egg cosy based on a slice of lemon, the pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65918-1.html

On Monday the fify-four members of the Commonwealth of Nations will be celebrating sixty years of H.M. Queen Elizabeth as it's head. Every year has a theme for the celebration, this year it's _Connecting Cultures_ and there will be lots of exhibitions and schools activities celebrating the diverse cultures of all the member nations. I've designed a special egg cosy and napkin ring to mark the day. The cosy is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65615-1.html

and the napkin ring is to be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66125-1.html

I hope you like my designs and have fun making them.

On the eighteenth of March it will be Mothering Sunday in the UK, so time to get thinking about something for Mum if you live here. My floral egg cosy, if you haven't seen it yet, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64364-1.html

If you live in most other parts of the world, you've got a couple of months to make it before Mother's Day on 13th May.

If you don't fancy making an egg cosy, how about baking a cake?

The traditional cake for Mothering Sunday is _Simnel Cake_, it dates back to the fifteenth century and the name derives from the word _simila_ which is Latin for the fine wheaten flour used to bake cakes for this festival which takes place during Lent. It is now popularly associated with Easter and is decorated appropriately. However, its original undecorated form is a fascinating slice of social history.

In the days of large households, young members of staff would be given the afternoon off to visit their mother and the ingredients to bake her a cake. This was to be a simple undecorated cake, in theeighteenth and nineteenth centuries, fine icing sugar was a real luxury and prohibitively expensive, far too expensive to give to housemaids. The solution was simple, secrete the luxury item within the cake, there's a layer of marzipan baked into the centre of Simnel Cake, a hidden treat for Mum!

So here's my favourite receipt for the cake, as given to me by Nannny Lambert when I was a little boy, she could cook up a storm:

*Simnel Cake*

*Ingredients:* 
8 oz (225g) S.R. flour (or plain with your preferred raising agent)
1 tsp ground mixed spice
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
6 oz (170g) softened butter or margarine
6 oz (170g) caster sugar (US=superfine sugar)
1 tsp finely grated orange zest
1 tsp finely grated lemon zest
4 eggs
1.25 lbs (20 oz/570g) mixed dried fruit
4 oz (115g) cut mixed candied peel
2 oz (55g) chopped walnuts
2 oz (55g) chopped glace cherries
1 fl. oz (25ml) milk
8 oz (225g) marzipan rolled out to 8"/20m disk
a little granulated sugar

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 300degF/150degC/Gas Regulo 2_

Line the base and sides of a 8"/20cms round cake tin with lightly buttered greaseproof paper or parchment so the lining extends about 2"/5cms clear of the rim of the tin.

Sift the flour and spices together, twice, set to one side.

Cream together the butter, sugar and citrus zest.

Beat in eggs, one at a time, alternating with a tablespoon of the flour mixture to avoid splitting.

Stir in the dried fruit, candied peel, nuts and cherries.

Stir in the milk.

Fold in the remaining flour. Do not over-work the mixture.

Transfer half of the mixture to the prepared tin and smooth the surface so it is very slightly domed, gently place the disk of arzipan over the top, then add the remaining mixture on top of that and gently smooth the surface.

Tie a double thickness of brown parcel paper, twice the height of the tin around the outside and place on a baking sheet.

Bake in a pre-heated oven for about three to three and a half hours. It is a good idea to check the colour after two and a half hours, if it's looking nicely coloured, lay a piece of brown parcel paper over the top, resting on the parchment collar to protect it from burning.

The cake is cooked when a skewer pushed into the centre comes out clean, this will vary from oven to oven and depending on the size of eggs and how many birds fly past the window!

When fully cooked, remove from the oven,, remove the brown paper and allow to cool for about fifteen minutes, before turning out onto a wire rack. Dust with a little granulated sugar while still warm.

So there you have traditional Simnel Cake, a classic delight.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## KateB

Hi Dave and all! I've made first page! Sorry to those who think it's childish to enjoy getting on the first page, but it's still fun! I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born on, from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick! Off to the city to meet up with my 3 pals tomorrow for a good old chinwag and a lot of laughs. Hope everyone has a good week. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

The Simnel Cake does sound delicious! The only thing I would omit is the walnuts as I am fatally allergic to them!

I would enjoy this with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## ChocolatePom

Dave, as usual the receipt sounds wonderful! Will have to give it a try soon. I hate to say that I have lost another relative. Seems like all of mine are going like flies in the zapper. I laughingly told a cousin that I am so tired of them all leaving us that I will locate one of those Voodoo priests to jerk them back so we will have more time with them. On my way out to have dinner with new brother in law that I didn't know I had until hubbys sister just passed away. Just seems so unfair. Well, don't want to bring down the mood. One of my sisters and I are hosting Tea Party for the relatives still here after all over. So, everyone have a Great Weekend. You will all be in my thoughts. Hopefully I will be able to enjoy next weekends tea party.


----------



## darowil

Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


----------



## NanaCaren

This cake sounds good.


----------



## pammie1234

Looking good, Dave!


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Hi Dave and all! I've made first page! Sorry to those who think it's childish to enjoy getting on the first page, but it's fun! I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick! Off to the city to meet up with my 3 pals tomorrow for a good old chinwag and a lot of laughs. Hope everyone has a good week. :-D


Hi, I've started typing it up, tanks for reminding me, I'll try to post it before I go to bed. I hope you have fun with your friends tomorrow, with luck you'll be able to print it out and take it with you.

Dave


----------



## KateB

What a beautiful table!


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and all! I've made first page! Sorry to those who think it's childish to enjoy getting on the first page, but it's fun! I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick! Off to the city to meet up with my 3 pals tomorrow for a good old chinwag and a lot of laughs. Hope everyone has a good week. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've started typing it up, tanks for reminding me, I'll try to post it before I go to bed. I hope you have fun with your friends tomorrow, with luck you'll be able to print it out and take it with you.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Great, but don't lose your beauty sleep over it! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> The Simnel Cake does sound delicious! The only thing I would omit is the walnuts as I am fatally allergic to them!
> 
> I would enjoy this with a glass of cold milk.


It i a truly wonderful cake. Almonds work well, as do brazils, if you don't have a total nut allergy, in which case this isn't the cake to make! Walnuts are traditional because of all the almond in the marzipan.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and all! I've made first page! Sorry to those who think it's childish to enjoy getting on the first page, but it's fun! I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick! Off to the city to meet up with my 3 pals tomorrow for a good old chinwag and a lot of laughs. Hope everyone has a good week. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've started typing it up, tanks for reminding me, I'll try to post it before I go to bed. I hope you have fun with your friends tomorrow, with luck you'll be able to print it out and take it with you.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, but don't lose your beauty sleep over it! :lol:
Click to expand...

I need more than beauty sleep, more like a bucket of ice, eighteen egg whites and a small chisel!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

As I have just joined the large group of people who are pre-diabetic, I am afraid I won't be celebrating with a Simnel cake, because I would end up eating most of it myself, But thanks for the interesting history [as always], Dave- it sounds too delicious a receipt. I am cooking lite Cauliflower soup with some of my own chicken stock, this week, wholemeal bread, hopefully next week mixed grain, which is what I am assured is better for me. Pity I am forbidden spinach and broccoli, and grapefruit as well. The delights of growing older!!!...


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


Great looking tea party! That will be a special time for all.


----------



## FireballDave

ChocolatePom said:


> Dave, as usual the receipt sounds wonderful! Will have to give it a try soon. I hate to say that I have lost another relative. Seems like all of mine are going like flies in the zapper. I laughingly told a cousin that I am so tired of them all leaving us that I will locate one of those Voodoo priests to jerk them back so we will have more time with them. On my way out to have dinner with new brother in law that I didn't know I had until hubbys sister just passed away. Just seems so unfair. Well, don't want to bring down the mood. One of my sisters and I are hosting Tea Party for the relatives still here after all over. So, everyone have a Great Weekend. You will all be in my thoughts. Hopefully I will be able to enjoy next weekends tea party.


Oh dear! My sincere condolencies at his difficult time. I hope things go as smoothly as they can, my thoughts are with you.

Dave


----------



## darowil

Rather than joining you at the table though I am heading to bed. I was up all night partly finishing a cape for my MIL and because I was awake. Since then I have been shopping and stayed up to see my DD who is going with my DH to see my MIL for her birthday. So I think it time I had some sleep. Enjoyed my night though knitting, reading and discussing the Artic and Antartic with Dave and others. Our weather here is much nicer than we would experience in these places. Expecting around 26C (78F) today and have similar temperatures for a few days and expected for the next few. Unlike many other parts of the country we have had wonderful weather with no one likely to complain. See you all when I get up.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


Wonderful tea table, I'm feeling peckish!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> This cake sounds good.


It is delicious. Sorry for the vagueness about the cooking time, it really does vary every time I bake one. Do try it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Looking good, Dave!


Hi, thanks!

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful tea table, I'm feeling peckish!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can assure you that by the time I got home I was not peckish! But looking at it again reminded of how nice the food was- just as well it was last weekend as I went back onto weight watchers during the week and not too much fitted in!


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, in your wonderful receipt, is it dried fruit or fried fruit? If it is fried fruit, where do you get it? Sounds very rich and delicious!


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, in your wonderful receipt, is it dried fruit or fried fruit? If it is fried fruit, where do you get it? Sounds very rich and delicious!


Haven't quite got to bed yet. Didn't even notice he had put fried fruit, just read what I expected to see. I would do a hopeless job of editing books. Now my oldest daughter would likely do well (on the spelling at least, maybe not grammer). Yesterday she told me that the book she is reading used three different spellings for the same Sri Lankan cricketer. There is no way I would have noticed that- probably not if they had used three different spellings for the one English name let alone an 'odd' looking name.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, in your wonderful receipt, is it dried fruit or fried fruit? If it is fried fruit, where do you get it? Sounds very rich and delicious!


Oops! That was a typo, thank you for spotting it so fast, I was able to fix it within the hour the KP system allows for editing posts. The usual mix of currants, raisins and sultanas in whatever proportions you like, I tend to go heavy on the sultanas, they're my favourite!

It is a good mixture, if you leave the marzipan out, it's a very good fruit cake, but as Simnel Cake, it really is special!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cake sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is delicious. Sorry for the vagueness about the cooking time, it really does vary every time I bake one. Do try it.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Anything with almond paste has to be delish. Will try it out this week end. I told Chrissy she needs to make this for my birthday as it is days before mothers day.


----------



## darowil

Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.


Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.

Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.

A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

The Simnel Cake sounds delish! I shall try to make it for Easter.
Does anyone have a good receipt for Hot Cross Buns - one that isn't as dry as dust? And foolproof? Every time i try to make them they could be used for domed hockey pucks.


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


 :shock: wow what a beautiful table, and the food ain't bad looking either :lol: seriously, what a labor of love


----------



## ivyrain

ChocolatePom said:


> Dave, as usual the receipt sounds wonderful! Will have to give it a try soon. I hate to say that I have lost another relative. Seems like all of mine are going like flies in the zapper. I laughingly told a cousin that I am so tired of them all leaving us that I will locate one of those Voodoo priests to jerk them back so we will have more time with them. On my way out to have dinner with new brother in law that I didn't know I had until hubbys sister just passed away. Just seems so unfair. Well, don't want to bring down the mood. One of my sisters and I are hosting Tea Party for the relatives still here after all over. So, everyone have a Great Weekend. You will all be in my thoughts. Hopefully I will be able to enjoy next weekends tea party.


Sorry to hear about your loss. My mom is the youngest of 12 children and then Gram adopted 2 more. She is the only one left now.
Enjoy the family that is still here. I know you will with the sense of humor you show. (like flies to the zapper - love it)
Will have prayers for you and yours.


----------



## gagesmom

hi all, how are you all doing? we have had snow, wind and sun here today. weather keeps changing its mind. lol. as always Dave thank you again for a mouthwatering receipt. also that tea table looks totally delish. :thumbup: 
started my new job this week. had a good night. memories of cleaning schools with my granny. made me smile, but made me miss her so much more.


----------



## gagesmom

oh my word, i am so sorry. i didn't mean to pass by your message, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dandylion

Wow, Lovely table, and great opening, Dave. 

I have spent much too much time of catching up, so I am promising myself that I will not be on the computer for the rest of the evening. 

I've got cleaning and organizing to do thta have been calling me, and I have to give these jobs and some attention and - uggh- bill paying to do . 

Enjoy the evening all. I'll see all y'all later. 
Sue / dandylion


----------



## ivyrain

dandylion said:


> Wow, Lovely table, and great opening, Dave.
> 
> I have spent much too much time of catching up, so I am promising myself that I will not be on the computer for the rest of the evening.
> 
> I've got cleaning and organizing to do thta have been calling me, and I have to give these jobs and some attention and - uggh- bill paying to do .
> 
> Enjoy the evening all. I'll see all y'all later.
> 
> If you turn the music up loud enough you won't hear them calling and you can sit and knit and check messages every so often! LOL
> Sue / dandylion


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> The Simnel Cake sounds delish! I shall try to make it for Easter.
> Does anyone have a good receipt for Hot Cross Buns - one that isn't as dry as dust? And foolproof? Every time i try to make them they could be used for domed hockey pucks.


Do try it, you'll love it!

Sorry, I'm useless at them, mine come out the same; luckily I have an excellent local bakery that makes them perfectly!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

gagesmom said:


> hi all, how are you all doing? we have had snow, wind and sun here today. weather keeps changing its mind. lol. as always Dave thank you again for a mouthwatering receipt. also that tea table looks totally delish. :thumbup:
> started my new job this week. had a good night. memories of cleaning schools with my granny. made me smile, but made me miss her so much more.


Hope the new job is going well. Do try the cake, it's a winner!

Dave


----------



## Sandy

Happy Friday Everyone! It is 5:00 pm here I'm a little later tonight but I thought I would post first and then go back and read everything. I'm bushed tonight the kids at school this week have been little monsters.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> The Simnel Cake sounds delish! I shall try to make it for Easter.
> Does anyone have a good receipt for Hot Cross Buns - one that isn't as dry as dust? And foolproof? Every time i try to make them they could be used for domed hockey pucks.


I can ask my mom for her recipe. She makes the best hot cross buns at easter.


----------



## cmaliza

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mexico sets Mother's Day as May 10th....no matter what day of the week.
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie

Hello everyone, I had a great day today. Drove out from my home to Peoria Illinois to pickup my niece from Bradley University. She is now home for spring break. I left around 7:45 this morning and it's about a 3 hour drive. Met some of her friends and we were back home around 3 p.m. Enjoyed ourselves listening to music and conversation. We are planning on going to see "The Vow" tomorrow night. Tonight my nephew and my brother are watching the Blackhawks game with me. 

Check back with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza

Good Evening, All....
Chocolate Pom...condolences...it's always hard, isn't it? You have our support and prayers.
Darowill...lovely table! It's always fun to have a "real" tea table!
I spent today cruzin' 'round the Internet looking at this 'n' that....plus a lot of knitting. Such a treat to spend the day knitting! Doesn't happen often.
Good weekend to all....check in later.
Carol (IL)


----------



## 81brighteyes

An easy day today. Only did some dusting and vacuuming and more knitting. I'm knitting booties to match the two sweaters for a Charity Group to which I belong. I also spent more time on the computer than I meant to. I had planned on painting a darling young cat (on a piece of wood) --- not the cat itself!!! , but ran out of time. I will take out my paint brushes tomorrow as I plan to be inside all day since we are to have rain and another chilly/raw day. Hope you all are having a good weekend and thank you, Dave, for another lovely Tea Party. I really enjoy it. The cake sounds delicious & I am already salivating.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: darowil-That is a gorgeous table!! She has a real artistic talent. Made me want to fly over and join you. Such a bright,cherie room and table. Hope you all enjoyed it!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Fireball Dave-Those egg cozys are outstanding. i love the colors, and the spring one you made, made me feel warm. have not felt the greatest today-so thanks it was beautiful. The cake receipe sounds really good. since I love fruitcake it made me hungry for the cake. Have a happy tea party and will check in through the weekend. My 12yr old GD has her skating competetion Sunday. Wish her luck, she has practiced really hard. She has two axels in her program and want to land both of them.She is such a sweetheart, she deserves to win. Her dream is to skate with Disney on Ice when she's old enough.Our GS is going to change our brakes on the car tomorrow-he is an ace mechanic! The dealership wanted $800. to do it!?!?!? We are truly blessed to have such caring and loving GC.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: flockie-or GS plays on the Rockford Varsity Icemen. Tomorrow they had the first round of playoffs for state title for High School teams. If they get to the state level they will have the playoffs in the United Rink where the Blackhawks play. This will be the first year it is held there., Usually held in Bentsonville. We won't be able to go tomorrow,since our car will be worked on. We hate to miss it but had already planned to get this done.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Chocolate Pom-So sorry you are having so many losses at one. I went thru that in1996-first was my mom, then my best friends husband,then the postmaster I assisted , then my uncle, then my dearest aunt --I could not even go to one of them because I had been to so many-the pain was to heavy to face yet another one. I know we get thru it but it seems so sad when it's people close to us. Have a great Spring in spite of it all. Again my thoughts, and prayers are with you.


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexico sets Mother's Day as May 10th....no matter what day of the week.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Another date, it really is a moveable feast!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Fireball Dave-Those egg cozys are outstanding. i love the colors, and the spring one you made, made me feel warm. have not felt the greatest today-so thanks it was beautiful. The cake receipe sounds really good. since I love fruitcake it made me hungry for the cake. Have a happy tea party and will check in through the weekend. My 12yr old GD has her skating competetion Sunday. Wish her luck, she has practiced really hard. She has two axels in her program and want to land both of them.She is such a sweetheart, she deserves to win. Her dream is to skate with Disney on Ice when she's old enough.Our GS is going to change our brakes on the car tomorrow-he is an ace mechanic! The dealership wanted $800. to do it!?!?!? We are truly blessed to have such caring and loving GC.


Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad you like them.

Do try the cake, it really is something.

Hope you GD skates well and lands her jumps cleanly.

Have a great weekend.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

A cheery good evening to all. The weather was really lovely this afternoon, at approx 80. Doing well now on my feather and fan each approx 20 inches long. Now have to figure out how to reverse the scallops on the other end. Any suggestions from those who have done so? I simply love this pattern and they are done in Iris and Violet. Tomorrow going to Joann's in hopes of finding cotton yarn for the dishcloth swap and for the scarf swap something. I have never been in a swap before and the deadline is fast approaching. I was late in joining. Sure hope I can finish both in time. I would also like to find yarn for a crocheted sweater if the money holds on, and I can find the right color. The fruit cake sounds great. I would put 
pecans in as they are my favorite. I am not fond of marzipan so I will think of something else for in it.
Wishing a lovely and safe week for all Kpers. It is always sad to lose the company of loved ones and friends and as we grow older we often see a gradual loss of those our age to commisurate with us in shared experiences. Keep a sunny
disposition with which to face the future for these are the days our Creator has given us to share with other and enjoy to the fullest, the rainbow of hope always before us. Marlark Marge.


----------



## kac47874

Good evening all, just came from a "coffee house" held at the high school. Kids put on a performance and served coffees, tea, and of course the parents brought in desserts for the kids to sell for the drama club. So not only do I make the dessert, I have to pay for it when I get there. Hmmm... 

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born on, from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick!


Working out the day of the week is easy, it only uses simple arithmetic. The process is the perfect way for children to practice their sums, there's nothing here the average nine or ten year old can't cope with; it's how it's put together, that's the clever bit!

The first few times it seems a bit long-winded, you may need to write the individual factors down, but after a few runs, you'll get the hang of it and be just like that music hall act with the lady in a sari!

*A Day For Any Date*

The formula is straightforward and works for any date in the Gregorian Calendar.

You add together the factor for each element in the date in question, then divide the total by seven to get the day of the week. I'll use the 6th of February 1952 to work an example as I detail the process:

1. *Century Factor*

Take the two digit hundreds from the date, divide it by four, discard the whole number. Subract the remainder from three and muliply the answer by 2.

In the example:

19 divided by 4 equals 4 remainder 3
3 minus 3 equals 0
0 times 2 equals 0

The century factor is zero.

2. *Year Factor*

Take the two digits of the year and add together: the number of dozens in the year, the remainder and the whole number of fours in the remainder.

In the example:

52 divided by 12 equals 4 remainder 4
Remainder 4 divided by 4 equals 1
4 dozens plus remainder 4 plus 1 for the 4 in the remainder equals 9

The year factor is nine.

3. *Month Factor*

Starting with zero for January, it is the previous month's factor plus the number of days in the previous month, diminished by sevens.

So the factor for January is zero, there are thirty-one days in January, zero plus thirty-one is thirty-one, diminished by sevens (31-28) gives a factor for February of three. You continue in this manner through the year, the factor for February is three, it has twenty-eight days, three plus twenty-eight is thirty-one, diminished by sevens means the factor for March is three. March has thirty-one days and its factor is three, thirty-one plus three is thirty-four, diminished by sevens gives a factor for April of six and so on.

These can be memorised:
January = 0
February = 3
March = 3
April = 6
May = 1
June = 4
July = 6
August = 2
September = 5
October = 0
November = 3
December = 5

So in the example, the month factor for February is three

4. *Day Factor*

This is easy, add it in.

In the example, the day factor is six.

5. *Leap Year Correction Factor*

If the date in question is in either January or February of a leap year, subtract one. A leap year is exactly divisible by four, except for centuries which must be divisible by four hundred. Therefore, 1700, 1800 and 1900 were not leap years, 2000 was a leap year. You'll know if your year is a leap year from the calculations in stage 2 above.

In the example, 1952 was a leap year and our date is in February, therefore the leap year correction factor is minus one.

6. *Total Date Factor*

Add all the factors together.

In the example: 0+9+3+6-1=17

7. *Calculate Date*

Diminish the total factor by sevens, the remainder is the day of the week. zero equals Sunday, one is a Monday, two for Tuesday and so on to six signifying a Saturday.

In the example, seventeen diminished by sevens is three, that was a Wednesday!

Now let's look at another date, 11th September, 1959. The century item (19) we know works out at zero. Next comes the year, fifty-nine divided by twelve equals four with a remainder of eleven and there are two whole fours in eleven, so the factor is four plus eleven plus two, a total of seventeen. The factor for September is five, it's the eleventh day of that month we're interested in and it wasn't a leap year. The total factor is thirty-eight, diminished by sevens yields three, so it was also a Wednesday.

Have fun and amaze your friends with your new party trick!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> A cheery good evening to all. The weather was really lovely this afternoon, at approx 80. Doing well now on my feather and fan each approx 20 inches long. Now have to figure out how to reverse the scallops on the other end. Any suggestions from those who have done so? I simply love this pattern and they are done in Iris and Violet. Tomorrow going to Joann's in hopes of finding cotton yarn for the dishcloth swap and for the scarf swap something. I have never been in a swap before and the deadline is fast approaching. I was late in joining. Sure hope I can finish both in time. I would also like to find yarn for a crocheted sweater if the money holds on, and I can find the right color. The fruit cake sounds great. I would put
> pecans in as they are my favorite. I am not fond of marzipan so I will think of something else for in it.
> Wishing a lovely and safe week for all Kpers. It is always sad to lose the company of loved ones and friends and as we grow older we often see a gradual loss of those our age to commisurate with us in shared experiences. Keep a sunny
> disposition with which to face the future for these are the days our Creator has given us to share with other and enjoy to the fullest, the rainbow of hope always before us. Marlark Marge.


You're going well with the feather and fan, sorry I can't help you there, I've never tried it.

Pecans work well, I've put them in before now. Without the marzipan it's a good fruit cake, you'll need to adjust the cooking time, it will be ready much sooner. Of course, itwon't be a _Simnel Cake_, it's the marzipan layer that sets it apart from other fruit cakes.

Have a great weekend

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

kac47874 said:


> Good evening all, just came from a "coffee house" held at the high school. Kids put on a performance and served coffees, tea, and of course the parents brought in desserts for the kids to sell for the drama club. So not only do I make the dessert, I have to pay for it when I get there. Hmmm...
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


They got you both ways with that one!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.

Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.

Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go. 

But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.

I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.

Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.

DOri


----------



## kac47874

Great news Dori!!! It's really awesome that you've made contacts already. And that connection will lead to others! 

Kathy


----------



## carol's gifts

kac47484- :lol: Yes, somehow that seems unfair! HAHA! However it is all for a good cause. Our youth group at the church would have a cake raffle to raise money for summer camp. They would ask all the really good bakers, or anyone willing to bake a special nice cake. Then they would approach different ones and ask them to set at their table and bid on a cake. Everyone pooled their money and bought one cake and then shared the cake at the table. Believe me they would raise alot of money, selling cakes for $100-$250. Fun was enjoyed by all and help our youth. (of course that was before the economy went in the pits)


----------



## deescrafty

Good evening Dave and all. The cake sounds sinful and I'll try it for my mom, she has a sweet touch and loves stories about how things come about. She'll be 78 this month.
Chocolate Pom, I'm sorry for your loss. Those of us who work in healthcare say death comes in threes often.
My two oldest grandkids have their first swim meet tonight, hope they do well.
I just finished the scarf for the scarf swap and a rose-pattern dishcloth for the international swap, so both go out tomorrow and I'll finally have time to finish the two sock monkey hats. Everyone have a good week.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Doris Sage--So happy for you with the move going so well. I would love to be living close to the beach.My DH does not like water or the sun. I could live in the sun although they tell us it is not good for us. When I visited my GD in Montrey I loved it, and my DSNL lives in Chula Vista-it is always hard to leave there. I especially like TopSail Island, NC. You have a heart warming smile, so I'm sure you'll make friends very easily. Enjoy your new home and make new memories there.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Deescrafty-How did your GC do in their swim meets? What would we do without GC-better yet what would they do without us???


----------



## LadyRN49

Congratulations on your move. Sounds like you are getting settled and making friends.



Dori Sage said:


> Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.
> 
> Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
> Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go.
> 
> But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DOri


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

I spent the day reading a book. Mom ordered a Kindle last week & when I was setting it up I could download a free Kindle app for my laptop. We ordered 1 book from Amazon & we both could read it at the same time. I fiinshed it all ready. 
Lisa


----------



## Strawberry4u

Good evening Dave our wonderful host and all my KP friends I hope everyone is doing well. Thank you Dave for the great receipt and the egg cosy, my Dave folder is going strong. Well the latest news on the Strip is another old Building going away The Irish Pub to make way for more high end clubs and shopping. We did open an Arts Center so we are going to get plays, ballets. It does sadden me to see all the historical buildings going or gone. We opened a mob museum recently. I hope to get to that since my exin-laws were in that line ( I guess I shouldn't say that). But they all past. But I and my ex were far from that stuff. But it left a strange mark on his father and him. You are finding out more about my life then you probably wanted to know....LOL Take care and good night.


----------



## margewhaples

So happy for you. You've found the silver lining. May all your tomorrows be bright ones. That area is really really beautiful and the ocean is so close. I've always had a special place in my heart for the ocean. It brings us close to the cycle of life, I think. The sound of the tide is so
relaxing and the sunrises and the sunsets are so magnificent and powerful emotionally. Have fun. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy

kac47874 said:


> Good evening all, just came from a "coffee house" held at the high school. Kids put on a performance and served coffees, tea, and of course the parents brought in desserts for the kids to sell for the drama club. So not only do I make the dessert, I have to pay for it when I get there. Hmmm...
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


Well at least that way you know what you get is going to taste good!


----------



## Sandy

Dori I'm glad everything is working out so well for you. Don't work too hard. Remember that while you are "unpacking" you can take knitting breaks!


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> Now have to figure out how to reverse the scallops on the other end. Any suggestions from those who have done so? Marlark Marge.


Only way I know of is to knit half the length, put it on a needle holder and then knit the other half. And then the fun of grafting them together with Kitchener stitch. haven't done it myself but am told it works well. Personally I would probably be too lazy.


----------



## darowil

Dori great that you are settling in well already- moving is so stressful. Don't stop knitting a bit- it helps you relax and if you are sensible with how much knitting you do you will actually get done quicker.
Can't say that working out the day of the week seems easy to me! Never be able to keep all that in my mind- it doesn't like numbers. I think according to this I was born on a Tuesday, but I don't actiually know if that is right. Won't be able to work out my mother in law I know it is today but she doesn't let on which year. We think she is about 5 years older than her husband and that is far to big a gap so she pretends. She is a great pretender.
Chocolate Pom sorry about your recent losses


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.
> 
> Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
> Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go.
> 
> But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DOri


Good luck in your new home Dori, I hope you'll settle quickly and be very happy. Life on the beach in sunshiney California, I could go for that!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Good evening Dave and all. The cake sounds sinful and I'll try it for my mom, she has a sweet touch and loves stories about how things come about. She'll be 78 this month.
> Chocolate Pom, I'm sorry for your loss. Those of us who work in healthcare say death comes in threes often.
> My two oldest grandkids have their first swim meet tonight, hope they do well.
> I just finished the scarf for the scarf swap and a rose-pattern dishcloth for the international swap, so both go out tomorrow and I'll finally have time to finish the two sock monkey hats. Everyone have a good week.


As domestic goddess Nigella Lawson once said, when making a particularly luxurious chocolate pudding:

_I don't have guilty pleasures, I don't believe pleasure is something I should ever feel guilty about!_

A thoroughly healthy way to view culinary delights!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi Dave and all, 
Dave ..you both amaze and amuse me ..beautiful egg cosys one with a napkin ring...AND a delicious cake recipe...
It is not quite 4AM here in Sunny yet chilly Arizona...but we will get warm weather later today..this AM..I had a restless night...so I just got up and having my first cuppa coffee..
I hope all of you are well and doing something fun today.

Hugs,

Camilla


----------



## siouxann

Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your losses. Please know that we are here for you.


----------



## darowil

I should be very tired. After staying awake all night I dozed in the chair for about 40 minutes this afternoon and still feel fine at just after 9.30 pm. Don't want to go to bed yet though, my DH has gone to his parents 2 hours away for his mothers birthday and if he gets home just after I fall asleep I will be awake all night again! Have got a lot of knitting an reading done. Reache dthe cuff on the Bosnian sock I am doing- but now I don't know what I have done with the rest of the pattern! And can't do it without. Will need to look I guess. Simply moved onto another sock that I had started. Someone asked how many socks I was knitting the other day- and decided it must be about 10 pairs in various stages! And that is just socks. MIght be good to finish some, most aren't the dreaded sock second syndrome either.


----------



## darowil

Sam I was going to say that I had your omelette in a bag for lunch today and then realised haven't heard from you yet. How are things and the puppies? Admittdely for the omeltte I threw different stuff in- put frozen corn in and as Isuspected it was fine by the time it had 13 minutes boiling. Instead of boiled eggs in egg cups boil them in a bag! Don't think Daves egg cosies would suit them somehow.


----------



## DonnieK

Hello out there to all my sweet KPer's. No matter the time, hope you are doing what makes you happy! Dave, thank you once more for hosting a marvelous hunk of my weekend! It has been cold and rainy here for last two days and supposed to be more of same today. I have had a pretty lousy week what with loseing the gb due in Aug. but, life just simple keeps happening. Last night a friend that I had not heard from for 3 years called me out of the blue. We had a lovely talk and laughed and cried a bit, but, it was great hearing from her.
Choc Pom, so sorry for your losses. Seems like families go through this at least once where 3,4,5,6, etc die within a short time. Mine was 2000-2003. Lost Mom,Dad,& Husband, and 10 more what with Aunts & cousins. I felt just like you, "bugs to the zapper"--which gave me a fit of giggles. (I can be quite bad about laughing at the wrong times, sorry). But, they are far better off now than having to stay here and watch all of the governments "leaders" making fools of themselves, and countries going bankrupt, and what have you.
Dori, life is short, enjoy it to the utmost, and when you are looking at that wonderful ocean, think of an old lady (namely me) enjoying it with you!!
The Tea Time table was wonderful, making my mouth drool with the goodies. And it was decorated beautifully! What an artistic flavor to it all.
Dave, that cake sounds delicious. And, the Egg cosies were great--charted, no less--where do you find the time?? Loved the lemon one--but, then I love lemon anything.
I hope all of you on KP have a great weekend, pray all gc do well in their sporting events, unpacking gets done, cakes get baked, etc. etc. but, most of all ---- I HOPE YOU ALL TAKE A LITTLE TIME TO DO SOME WONDERFUL KNITTING!!!!!
Love all you guys, sending hardy HOWDY DOOTIE for all.


----------



## FireballDave

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all,
> Dave ..you both amaze and amuse me ..beautiful egg cosys one with a napkin ring...AND a delicious cake recipe...
> It is not quite 4AM here in Sunny yet chilly Arizona...but we will get warm weather later today..this AM..I had a restless night...so I just got up and having my first cuppa coffee..
> I hope all of you are well and doing something fun today.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Camilla


Good morning Camilla, please send some of your sunshine my way, I've forgotten what it looks like!

Glad you like my cosies and napkin ring, I try to be original with my designs. Do try the cake, it's a British classic!

Enjoy the sunshine!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Good evening Dave our wonderful host and all my KP friends I hope everyone is doing well. Thank you Dave for the great receipt and the egg cosy, my Dave folder is going strong. Well the latest news on the Strip is another old Building going away The Irish Pub to make way for more high end clubs and shopping. We did open an Arts Center so we are going to get plays, ballets. It does sadden me to see all the historical buildings going or gone. We opened a mob museum recently. I hope to get to that since my exin-laws were in that line ( I guess I shouldn't say that). But they all past. But I and my ex were far from that stuff. But it left a strange mark on his father and him. You are finding out more about my life then you probably wanted to know....LOL Take care and good night.


Good morning!

Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad you like my handiwork.

One of the great things about Las Vegas is its brash vibrancy, the wrecking-ball is its best friend and keeps it young. It's sad when old buildings go, but the fantastic and imaginative creations that take their place keep your city fresh and full of youthful exuberance, I love the place!

We can't choose our ancestors, but we can learn from their mistakes. That museum sounds like a must-see, I hope you'll treat us to a review after you've visited it!

Dave


----------



## Wynn11

I did it!!!


----------



## FireballDave

Good morning Donnie

Thanks for the compliments. As to where I find the time, there aren't always enough hours in the day, I sometimes feel like a schizophrenic octopus juggling it all!

Have a great weekend
Dave


----------



## Wynn11

KateB said:


> Hi Dave and all! I've made first page! Sorry to those who think it's childish to enjoy getting on the first page, but it's still fun! I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born on, from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick! Off to the city to meet up with my 3 pals tomorrow for a good old chinwag and a lot of laughs. Hope everyone has a good week. :-D


I tried, Kate, but I don't know where I landed. It is a little childish, but then, I'm almost there again.

Good morning,Dave and all. It's 3:58. I got up early just to see if I could make the first page as Dave suggester I do. Didn't make posting time - it's 2:30 here in CA.


----------



## FireballDave

So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes to get the brain working first thing in the morning!

Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning, the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes and eggy soldiers to get the brain working first thing in the morning!

Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning; the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!

Dave


----------



## Wynn11

I'm so excited and couldn't sleep. My grandson is back at Fort Drumm after his 4th deployment to Afghanistan. He, his wife, Megan and my GGD, Kahlan are coming for Easter and will be here in a week or so - as soon as the welcome home ceremony and other duties are completed. It's going to be a wonderful welcome home

Unfortunately, his brother, Shane, has joined the army, too and will leave for boot camp somewhere around April 1. It's great that they'll at least have the opportunity to see each other. Shane is hoping he'll be assigned medic training as his brother was. 

Really, I'm shaking with excitement. This was Bryan's 4 tour. Wynn


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes and eggy soldiers to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning; the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave


I haven't. I _don't_ start the morning full-on, ever. The terms you use are not exactly the terms we use (for arithmetic) so later I'm going to translate it to Americanish and see if I can keep it in my head. Didn't you say you do this in _bars_?!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

darowil, now days they make socks for teens & young people where the sock are not in pairs. All they have to do is just grab 2 & put them on. My neice Ashley has some in both foot socks & knee socks. they are really cute.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes and eggy soldiers to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning; the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't. I _don't_ start the morning full-on, ever. The terms you use are not exactly the terms we use (for arithmetic) so later I'm going to translate it to Americanish and see if I can keep it in my head. Didn't you say you do this in _bars_?!
Click to expand...

I didn't invent the formula, it was created in the nineteenth century by Master Geometer at Oxford, Charles Lutwidge Dodgeson, better known as Lewis Carroll. Most of the terms are his, but I've modernised some of the phrasing. I have an original copy of his leaflet somewhere in my emphemera collection, but I'm so familiar with the formula, I didn't copy it out verbatim. I keep some of his terms as an aide memoire, they are anachronistic and this holds the whole together in my mind.

Yes I can do this calculation in bars and have won many many drinks with it, not so often these days, most people have learned the folly of challenging me; mine's a double!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Wynn11 said:


> I'm so excited and couldn't sleep. My grandson is back at Fort Drumm after his 4th deployment to Afghanistan. He, his wife, Megan and my GGD, Kahlan are coming for Easter and will be here in a week or so - as soon as the welcome home ceremony and other duties are completed. It's going to be a wonderful welcome home
> 
> Unfortunately, his brother, Shane, has joined the army, too and will leave for boot camp somewhere around April 1. It's great that they'll at least have the opportunity to see each other. Shane is hoping he'll be assigned medic training as his brother was.
> 
> Really, I'm shaking with excitement. This was Bryan's 4 tour. Wynn


Wonderful news for you, I hope you have a great time!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

Dori Sage said:


> Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.
> 
> Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
> Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go.
> 
> But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DOri


So, so happy for you!!


----------



## Needleme

Hi everybody! After two back-to-back weekends with work obligations, I finally have NOTHING I must do this weekend! Am beside myself with anticipation. I continue with my training for the half-marathon in May. Today we will run six miles-- we add a mile every Saturday. Since work was crazy this week, I only got one practice run in instead of two, so I may have a hard time of it. Then, I plan to knit, knit, knit and loom for the rest of the day! Will check back in later-- after the hot shower, Tylenol, and heat packs!


----------



## carol's gifts

DonnieK-Sorry to hear of your loss of the gb-as hard as it is,I'm sure it has a purpose in this life we live. My daughter lost a bb born at 26 weeks about 18 yrs ago. Was a very hard time for her. She will never forget him, neither do I;however we have to move on. Know what you mean about the cold weather. Thanks for the good words of encouragement. That's why I love this site so well and Dave does such a great job keeping us uplifted and informed. Have a better week yourself!

























:-( :-( :-( :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> darowil, now days they make socks for teens & young people where the sock are not in pairs. All they have to do is just grab 2 & put them on. My neice Ashley has some in both foot socks & knee socks. they are really cute.
> Lisa


My youngest daughter never wears a matching pair of socks. Don't know why I bother to put them together.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Needleme-Sounds like a great plan. I love the outdoors but can't run due to knee replacements. I have been thinking of signing up at the local health center so I can learn some kind of exercise which is not hard on my knees. I hear you about the heat, and tylenol. I need it and I don't run. Good luck with the marathon. :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Needleme-Sounds like a great plan. I love the outdoors but can't run due to knee replacements. I have been thinking of signing up at the local health center so I can learn some kind of exercise which is not hard on my knees. I hear you about the heat, and tylenol. I need it and I don't run. Good luck with the marathon. :thumbup:


Thanks!! :-D A little wine will help later on, too!


----------



## carol's gifts

NanaCaren--That's the style now-the crazier it looks the better. sometimes it really is cute! However if we did that they would think we were wacko!!!


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> I didn't invent the formula, it was created in the nineteenth century by Master Geometer at Oxford, Charles Lutwidge Dodgeson, better known as Lewis Carroll. Most of the terms are his, but I've modernised some of the phrasing. I have an original copy of his leaflet somewhere in my emphemera collection, but I'm so familiar with the formula, I didn't copy it out verbatim. I keep some of his terms as an aide memoire, they are anachronistic and this holds the whole together in my mind.
> 
> Yes I can do this calculation in bars and have won many many drinks with it, not so often these days, most people have learned the folly of challenging me; mine's a double!
> 
> Dave


Beware the Jabberwock, my son! If it's from Lewis Carrol I'll just have to learn it, and I'd love to see the leaflet, but I'm afraid I just can't drop by. It's a pity.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  :-D :mrgreen: Dave you are so funny.Thanks for the laugh-the description of the octupus!


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes and eggy soldiers to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning; the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't. I _don't_ start the morning full-on, ever. The terms you use are not exactly the terms we use (for arithmetic) so later I'm going to translate it to Americanish and see if I can keep it in my head. Didn't you say you do this in _bars_?!
Click to expand...

I start my day full-on, drives everyone nuts. Seems like it takes them hours to wake up. My mom used t be the same.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes and eggy soldiers to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning; the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't. I _don't_ start the morning full-on, ever. The terms you use are not exactly the terms we use (for arithmetic) so later I'm going to translate it to Americanish and see if I can keep it in my head. Didn't you say you do this in _bars_?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I start my day full-on, drives everyone nuts. Seems like it takes them hours to wake up. My mom used t be the same.
Click to expand...

A few people have asked whether I'm fitted with an 'OFF' switch, haven't found one yet, but I wish I could sometimes!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren--That's the style now-the crazier it looks the better. sometimes it really is cute! However if we did that they would think we were wacko!!!


Guilty she go that from me. That was my form of rebellion when I was a teen.


----------



## NanaCaren

A few people have asked whether I'm fitted with an 'OFF' switch, haven't found one yet, but I wish I could sometimes!

Dave[/quote]

Not sure I'd use the off switch even if I had one. There is too much to see and do.


----------



## LadyRN49

Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> A few people have asked whether I'm fitted with an 'OFF' switch, haven't found one yet, but I wish I could sometimes!
> 
> Dave


I wonder if that goes along with the red hair. I'm very familiar with a young man of the same sort.


----------



## wannabear

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


We will pray, and you be strong. This is terrible news and I'm so sorry.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( LadyRn49-Sooo sorry to hear of your loss and hrrible attack on your niece. Hug her for all women everywhere. What an invasion on our personal being!!! I will remember her in our prayers as well as your self. Just when I was feeling sorry for myself trying to keep my diabetes under control and aggravated about having to lose weight-I hear of someone having a harder time than me. Isn't that how it is -there is always someone suffering more than ourselves.right now I can't think of anything worse than rape-probably a good thing the girls did not wake up-he may have hurt them as well. May the peace and rest of God be on you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


I am so sorry to hear of your niece's ordeal- I do hope her baby is safe- it is a terrible situation to be caught up in- my thoughts are with you.


----------



## kac47874

NanaCaren said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil, now days they make socks for teens & young people where the sock are not in pairs. All they have to do is just grab 2 & put them on. My neice Ashley has some in both foot socks & knee socks. they are really cute.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest daughter never wears a matching pair of socks. Don't know why I bother to put them together.
Click to expand...

Mine doesn't either, but I don't have to match them, she insists on doing her own laundry..... :thumbup:

Kathy


----------



## kac47874

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


Our thoughts and prayers go out to your niece...

Kathy


----------



## MuffinsMom

I have decided to tackle a lace dishcloth, for the dishcloth swap. Give me a chance to learn something new. I have only had to frog 3 times, on each lace row. Darn, but I am getting closer. The sun is out it is a lovely early spring day in Indiana. Happy thoughts to everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


Hugs for you and your family. That is a terrible thing to have to go through. Hope the baby is ok. It is a good that the girls didn't wake up.


----------



## Edith M

LsdyRN49, So sorry to hear about your niece. I hope they catch the SOB and hang him forth with. No mercy should be shown such a low life.

CholatePom,my condolences for the lose of loved ones. It is hard to have so many go in such a short time,

Darowill, you set a nice table. That must have been a nice get together.

Dave, Again thanks for being such a gracious host.. The cake sounds decadent. I will save it for when I have company which doesn't happen often since most of my family lives 350 miles away. Most in my neighborhood are not the visiting type. A few years ago that would have bothered me but age has made it easier to take. With the nicer weather coming on I will be able to sit on the front deck and then some of them will stop to share a greeting.
Like Darowill my brain shuts down when it hears numbers. Don't know why that is but that has plagued me since fourth grade.
Saw the pulmonologist again yesterday and after consulting with all the other doctors and further conversation he has changed some of my medications. He wants to see me again in a month and then we will discuss some form of rehab. He thinks I should have a few more years left to bug my children and spend their inheritance. He also thinks I need more time to use up my stash.

DoriSage, Glad you have the move behind you and hope you have many happy years there. How nice that you made a friend so quicklly.

Have a great week end everyone. I need to get lunch ready soon. Edith M


----------



## NanGreen

Good morning all. 3/10/12 Saturday morning 8:17 here in Las Vegas, NV, USA. It is so nice to read about all of you and get a small peek at your comings and goings.

Thank you for the recipe Dave. It sounds really interesting with all the fruit and nuts. And your formula for figuring out a date sounds fun and I will look for it.

Darowil, I love you tea party picture. It looks like you will be having an enjoyable time with your friends.

ChocolatePom, I am sorry to hear of your loses. It is so true that families seem to gather more in grieve than celebration these days. At least for my family. I hope you enjoy your time with them.


----------



## Silverowl

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your niece. I hope she and her baby will be fine., just so glad that he didn't find her little girls.


----------



## pammie1234

LadyRN49, what an awful thing to happen. I am eager to hear how she and the baby are doing. So fortunate that the other children didn't witness this. Thoughts and prayers are sent.

Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your difficult time. I hope that you will remain strong as this will get better.


----------



## mjs

margewhaples said:


> A cheery good evening to all. The weather was really lovely this afternoon, at approx 80. Doing well now on my feather and fan each approx 20 inches long. Now have to figure out how to reverse the scallops on the other end. Any suggestions from those who have done so? I simply love this pattern and they are done in Iris and Violet. Tomorrow going to Joann's in hopes of finding cotton yarn for the dishcloth swap and for the scarf swap something. I have never been in a swap before and the deadline is fast approaching. I was late in joining. Sure hope I can finish both in time. I would also like to find yarn for a crocheted sweater if the money holds on, and I can find the right color. The fruit cake sounds great. I would put
> pecans in as they are my favorite. I am not fond of marzipan so I will think of something else for in it.
> Wishing a lovely and safe week for all Kpers. It is always sad to lose the company of loved ones and friends and as we grow older we often see a gradual loss of those our age to commisurate with us in shared experiences. Keep a sunny
> disposition with which to face the future for these are the days our Creator has given us to share with other and enjoy to the fullest, the rainbow of hope always before us. Marlark Marge.


I don't think the bound off edge can match the cast on. The scallops will be the opposite. I don't think that matters since they will be scallops. The people who want them to match knit an item in two halves and then join them in the center.


----------



## Dori Sage

ladyrn49 - so sorry to hear of the awful thing that happened to your niece. Hope she heals quickly, both physically and emotionally, and that the baby is okay.


----------



## ChocolatePom

LadyRN49 I am so sorry that Sandy had to go thru this. Speaking from having been the victim I can sympathize with all she is going thru. I have for years wanted time with a case of plastic serated knives and the guy who did it to me. He was never prosicuted. Sure hope and pray that they get this ___ hole and really nail him to the wall !!! I will have many prayers said for them all!!!


----------



## ChocolatePom

My family thanks everyone for the condolences that were extended for us. Must run and finish little details for today.


----------



## 81brighteyes

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


Oh, I am SO VERY sorry. How horrible--- my heart breaks for your dear niece. I pray for healing and strength for your niece, her mother and for you. I wish I could find just the right words, but my heart and prayers are with all of you and sometimes, there just aren't enough words to express our thoughts and emotions. God keep all of you in His care.


----------



## Sandy

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


My thoughts and prayers are with you all. Hope Sandy and the baby are alright (other than the emotional complications).


----------



## DonnieK

FireballDave said:


> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning, the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave


When I gave up the long career of Accounting, I swore no more numbers! And, well I meant that! I don't even keep up with my checkbook anymore--drives the kids crazy and me too, but then it isn't a very long trip for me---on the other hand, I get to remind the kids that they were partially to blame for me being on short trips these days--make em feel guilty is what I say!!!!
Love the octopus crack too.
I don't even want anyone talking to me before I have had my first cup of coffee in the mornings--not even a bright--no especially, a bright cheery "Good Morning".


----------



## kac47874

My thoughts exactly....

Kathy


----------



## DonnieK

Wynn11 said:


> I'm so excited and couldn't sleep. My grandson is back at Fort Drumm after his 4th deployment to Afghanistan. He, his wife, Megan and my GGD, Kahlan are coming for Easter and will be here in a week or so - as soon as the welcome home ceremony and other duties are completed. It's going to be a wonderful welcome home
> 
> Unfortunately, his brother, Shane, has joined the army, too and will leave for boot camp somewhere around April 1. It's great that they'll at least have the opportunity to see each other. Shane is hoping he'll be assigned medic training as his brother was.
> 
> Really, I'm shaking with excitement. This was Bryan's 4 tour. Wynn


God Bless your grandsons for their service. May the first gs have a wonderful trip home with his little family.
And May the one leaving have a safe trip and an easy time with his boot camp. I so appreciate the young men and women who are still willing to put their lives on the line for the sake of all of us sitting home. I pray for the Armed Forces, all branches, each morning and each night. I owe all of them big time!!! Give both a hug from this old lady in Texas and tell them "Thank you".


----------



## DonnieK

That Indian put the truth to it. I wish they still had control of America, we would not need to be drinking bottled water, because all of the lakes and streams will still be fit to drink from. And, there would be pride left among those who reside here. I wish our Congress could get a brain, but, there is no Wizard that could make a whole brain from all of theirs put together. Sorry, the Indian made me say that!!


----------



## Poledra65

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


Prayers and hopes that they are fine physically and will heal quickly emotionally. We'll pray for quick capture and prosecution also, so that that helps speed her emotional recovery.


----------



## Karena

Dave, 
Once again you have me printing cozie patterns. I like the Blue and Gold contrast, but here in Los Angeles it is UCLA or NFL Rams, formerly of LA. Strange how these teams move. 
Thanks a bunch. 
Karen


----------



## LadyRN49

Thanks to everyone for their support. It means a lot to me.


----------



## iamsam

i'm way behind on reading the posts but thought this might interest some of you.

http://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=hot_topic&id=1992

sam


----------



## Wynn11

Needleme said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.
> 
> Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
> Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go.
> 
> But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DOri
> 
> 
> 
> So, so happy for you!!
Click to expand...

Thank you, Dave


----------



## Karena

Very interesting Sam. But Minn Turkey Pot Pie with rice, not sure about that one. Turkey and mashed potatoes for me. 
Thanks for the article, I'm hungry. 
Karen


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'm way behind on reading the posts but thought this might interest some of you.
> 
> http://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=hot_topic&id=1992
> 
> sam


They look like some interesting dishes.
I was just telling my daughter I hadn't seen you on yet this week end.


----------



## Karena

Those cold days and nights will subside once Spring gets here and you will enjoy not being roasted thur December, nor will you be paying the huge A/C bills we in the valley pay. 
Lucky you. 
Karen in Westlake


----------



## Wynn11

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


How terrible for you and your family. I certainly hope she is physically ok and nothing happens to the baby. It may take her quite a while for her to recover mentally. Work in parthership with the LORD. My prayers go out to you. Wynnona


----------



## kac47874

thewren said:


> i'm way behind on reading the posts but thought this might interest some of you.
> 
> http://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=hot_topic&id=1992
> 
> sam


Love wild rice! These look delish!

Kathy


----------



## Karena

Yes, I had little to fear way back when.
Karen


----------



## Wynn11

DonnieK said:


> Wynn11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited and couldn't sleep. My grandson is back at Fort Drumm after his 4th deployment to Afghanistan. He, his wife, Megan and my GGD, Kahlan are coming for Easter and will be here in a week or so - as soon as the welcome home ceremony and other duties are completed. It's going to be a wonderful welcome home
> 
> Unfortunately, his brother, Shane, has joined the army, too and will leave for boot camp somewhere around April 1. It's great that they'll at least have the opportunity to see each other. Shane is hoping he'll be assigned medic training as his brother was.
> 
> Really, I'm shaking with excitement. This was Bryan's 4 tour. Wynn
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless your grandsons for their service. May the first gs have a wonderful trip home with his little family.
> And May the one leaving have a safe trip and an easy time with his boot camp. I so appreciate the young men and women who are still willing to put their lives on the line for the sake of all of us sitting home. I pray for the Armed Forces, all branches, each morning and each night. I owe all of them big time!!! Give both a hug from this old lady in Texas and tell them "Thank you".
Click to expand...

Thank you DonnieK, I sure will tell him about this site and how wonderful you all are.


----------



## budasha

Hi all - it's 2.13 p.m. and still cold here but it's supposed to be warmer tomorrow..

ChocolatePom - so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a family member.

LadyRN49 - I hope that your niece will be all right and that her baby is unharmed. We can only hope that the vicious person will be caught and prosecuted. 

Dave, your Simnel cake sounds delicious. Too bad I can't make it for my DH whose diabetic. This would be the death of him. As for your formula, it's more than my poor brain can handle right now.

darowil - your tea party table looks beautiful. Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## Southern Gal

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


i just don't have words to tell you how sad i am for your neice and your family. i hope she will be ok, everyone always says get counciling, i hope she will rise above this mess. bless her.


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.


----------



## CrochetyLady

Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)


----------



## Karena

Very sorry this happened to your niece. Best you can do is give support.


----------



## bellestarr12

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


Oh, I am so so terribly sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with Sandy and all your family.


----------



## bellestarr12

thewren said:


> i'm way behind on reading the posts but thought this might interest some of you.
> 
> http://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=hot_topic&id=1992
> 
> sam


I love it! God bless Al Franken (even if his hotdish does have canned soup in it)


----------



## BarbaraSD

What a beautifully set table and what fun the tea party must have been.



darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


----------



## bellestarr12

Dave, the cake looks fantastic! 
ChocolatePom, so sorry for your loss; you're all in my thoughts.
Darowil, the tea table is beautiful.

We've had unseasonably cold and extremely windy weather the last few days, but today it's warmer and calmer and generally gorgeous - the kind of day that brings snowbirds to Arizona. I have to go out and pick some sugarsnap peas; they were slow getting started but now it's a challenge to keep up with them. The university is on spring break and I've had great plans for DIY projects (for myself and Joe) but am starting slow. Have a muscle spasm at the left edge of my right shoulder blade and the muscle relaxant is making me a little spacey and slow. I can pick peas, though. At least I think so.

Oddly enough, knitting doesn't seem to exacerbate but I found out crocheting does, probably because there's more twist to the wrist, etc., and the pain radiates down the outside of my arm to my ring and little fingers. And I am sooooo right-handed!


----------



## iamsam

81brighteyes - please show us the painting when you are finished.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> An easy day today. Only did some dusting and vacuuming and more knitting. I'm knitting booties to match the two sweaters for a Charity Group to which I belong. I also spent more time on the computer than I meant to. I had planned on painting a darling young cat (on a piece of wood) --- not the cat itself!!! , but ran out of time. I will take out my paint brushes tomorrow as I plan to be inside all day since we are to have rain and another chilly/raw day. Hope you all are having a good weekend and thank you, Dave, for another lovely Tea Party. I really enjoy it. The cake sounds delicious & I am already salivating.


----------



## Lurker 2

CrochetyLady said:


> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)


no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.


----------



## iamsam

marge - you cannot reverse the feather and fan - at least not to my knowledge. your best be would be when you are half way - slide the stitches onto a stitch holder and knit the other half - then join the two halves with the kirchner stitch (think that is what it is called.). there are other stitches also that you can use to join two pieces.

any other knitters out there that can help.

sam



margewhaples said:


> A cheery good evening to all. The weather was really lovely this afternoon, at approx 80. Doing well now on my feather and fan each approx 20 inches long. Now have to figure out how to reverse the scallops on the other end. Any suggestions from those who have done so? I simply love this pattern and they are done in Iris and Violet. Tomorrow going to Joann's in hopes of finding cotton yarn for the dishcloth swap and for the scarf swap something. I have never been in a swap before and the deadline is fast approaching. I was late in joining. Sure hope I can finish both in time. I would also like to find yarn for a crocheted sweater if the money holds on, and I can find the right color. The fruit cake sounds great. I would put
> pecans in as they are my favorite. I am not fond of marzipan so I will think of something else for in it.
> Wishing a lovely and safe week for all Kpers. It is always sad to lose the company of loved ones and friends and as we grow older we often see a gradual loss of those our age to commisurate with us in shared experiences. Keep a sunny
> disposition with which to face the future for these are the days our Creator has given us to share with other and enjoy to the fullest, the rainbow of hope always before us. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jeanbess

I do not know how you get on the first pg. it is on the tenth pg already, still making squares in the mystery Afghan I am way behind just picked up hubby from the hospital and hope to stay away from there for awhile thanks Dave for the cake I will try it for Easter but with almonds just love anything with almonds Jean 
PS 
Dave is caster sugar (US=superfine sugar would that be icing sugar or very vine sugar


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello Sam, how are Hickory, and her pups doing? And hope you are keeping well- your weather, according to my weather bug has been very up and down!


----------



## iamsam

good for you dori - you will have a bunch of new friends before you know it. can you see the ocean from your front window?

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.
> 
> Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
> Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go.
> 
> But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DOri


----------



## iamsam

camillain thedesert - hello - we don't hear enough from you - hope to hear from you more this tea party.,

sam



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all,
> Dave ..you both amaze and amuse me ..beautiful egg cosys one with a napkin ring...AND a delicious cake recipe...
> It is not quite 4AM here in Sunny yet chilly Arizona...but we will get warm weather later today..this AM..I had a restless night...so I just got up and having my first cuppa coffee..
> I hope all of you are well and doing something fun today.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Camilla


----------



## carol's gifts

HOORRAY!!!!! Our grandson's team won their first round of playoffs for the State High School teams. Now on to Tuesday evening for the next game. They won 8 to 1. I am so happy.They have tried really hard this year.HOORRAY!! HOORRAH!!!!! GO All The Way ICEMEN!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.
Click to expand...

The hot salamander is not a retile such as you ask about. Rather it is a cooking utensil made of cast iron and used to brown/heat the food instead of putting the entire dish into an oven. It looks like a long long handled flat spoon. Here is a web link to what it is about.
http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/18th-century-kitchen-tools-salamander%C2%A9/

Also for anyone who is allergic to nuts, I have found many recipes on Simnel Cakes that are made without the nuts. Many websites also date the Simnel Cake prior to any Mothering Sunday or Mother's Day. They also date these cakes as being made long before the Christian holiday observances of Easter. These were made without nuts. Marzipan is simply another name for almond icing.


----------



## gagesmom

lady rn... that is horrible but i am happy to hear that no harm came to those little ones. my prayers are with your niece and that little baby. hope they catch him and hang him by his doodler in town square.

hi sam, how are hickory and the puppies doing? they must be getting big and causing mischief. ;-) 

i am working on a top down leaf and lace sweater set with bonnet and booties. first time ever doing top down. i am really liking it.

i left my old job at subway( 3 yrs there) and started a new job this week. i am cleaning at the catholic school here in town. less hours but dh is working full time and i can afford to do a bit of part time for a while and spend time with our son. besides spring cleaning is calling my name already. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

Tomorrow going to Joann's in hopes of finding cotton yarn for the dishcloth swap and for the scarf swap something. I have never been in a swap before and the deadline is fast approaching. 

marge - if you have wally world close by i would go there for my dishrag cotton yarn - it is half the price of joann's.

sam


----------



## iamsam

happy for you wynn -- it's something heavy off your mind now - enjoy the homecoming.

sam



Wynn11 said:


> I'm so excited and couldn't sleep. My grandson is back at Fort Drumm after his 4th deployment to Afghanistan. He, his wife, Megan and my GGD, Kahlan are coming for Easter and will be here in a week or so - as soon as the welcome home ceremony and other duties are completed. It's going to be a wonderful welcome home
> 
> Unfortunately, his brother, Shane, has joined the army, too and will leave for boot camp somewhere around April 1. It's great that they'll at least have the opportunity to see each other. Shane is hoping he'll be assigned medic training as his brother was.
> 
> Really, I'm shaking with excitement. This was Bryan's 4 tour. Wynn


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was to remind you Dave that you were going to let us into the secret of working out the actual day of the week that someone was born on, from their birth date. Sounds like a good trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Working out the day of the week is easy, it only uses simple arithmetic. The process is the perfect way for children to practice their sums, there's nothing here the average nine or ten year old can't cope with; it's how it's put together, that's the clever bit!
> 
> The first few times it seems a bit long-winded, you may need to write the individual factors down, but after a few runs, you'll get the hang of it and be just like that music hall act with the lady in a sari!
> 
> *A Day For Any Date*
> 
> The formula is straightforward and works for any date in the Gregorian Calendar.
> 
> You add together the factor for each element in the date in question, then divide the total by seven to get the day of the week. I'll use the 6th of February 1952 to work an example as I detail the process:
> 
> 1. *Century Factor*
> 
> Take the two digit hundreds from the date, divide it by four, discard the whole number. Subract the remainder from three and muliply the answer by 2.
> 
> In the example:
> 
> 19 divided by 4 equals 4 remainder 3
> 3 minus 3 equals 0
> 0 times 2 equals 0
> 
> The century factor is zero.
> 
> 2. *Year Factor*
> 
> Take the two digits of the year and add together: the number of dozens in the year, the remainder and the whole number of fours in the remainder.
> 
> In the example:
> 
> 52 divided by 12 equals 4 remainder 4
> Remainder 4 divided by 4 equals 1
> 4 dozens plus remainder 4 plus 1 for the 4 in the remainder equals 9
> 
> The year factor is nine.
> 
> 3. *Month Factor*
> 
> Starting with zero for January, it is the previous month's factor plus the number of days in the previous month, diminished by sevens.
> 
> So the factor for January is zero, there are thirty-one days in January, zero plus thirty-one is thirty-one, diminished by sevens (31-28) gives a factor for February of three. You continue in this manner through the year, the factor for February is three, it has twenty-eight days, three plus twenty-eight is thirty-one, diminished by sevens means the factor for March is three. March has thirty-one days and its factor is three, thirty-one plus three is thirty-four, diminished by sevens gives a factor for April of six and so on.
> 
> These can be memorised:
> January = 0
> February = 3
> March = 3
> April = 6
> May = 1
> June = 4
> July = 6
> August = 2
> September = 5
> October = 0
> November = 3
> December = 5
> 
> So in the example, the month factor for February is three
> 
> 4. *Day Factor*
> 
> This is easy, add it in.
> 
> In the example, the day factor is six.
> 
> 5. *Leap Year Correction Factor*
> 
> If the date in question is in either January or February of a leap year, subtract one. A leap year is exactly divisible by four, except for centuries which must be divisible by four hundred. Therefore, 1700, 1800 and 1900 were not leap years, 2000 was a leap year. You'll know if your year is a leap year from the calculations in stage 2 above.
> 
> In the example, 1952 was a leap year and our date is in February, therefore the leap year correction factor is minus one.
> 
> 6. *Total Date Factor*
> 
> Add all the factors together.
> 
> In the example: 0+9+3+6-1=17
> 
> 7. *Calculate Date*
> 
> Diminish the total factor by sevens, the remainder is the day of the week. zero equals Sunday, one is a Monday, two for Tuesday and so on to six signifying a Saturday.
> 
> In the example, seventeen diminished by sevens is three, that was a Wednesday!
> 
> Now let's look at another date, 11th September, 1959. The century item (19) we know works out at zero. Next comes the year, fifty-nine divided by twelve equals four with a remainder of eleven and there are two whole fours in eleven, so the factor is four plus eleven plus two, a total of seventeen. The factor for September is five, it's the eleventh day of that month we're interested in and it wasn't a leap year. The total factor is thirty-eight, diminished by sevens yields three, so it was also a Wednesday.
> 
> Have fun and amaze your friends with your new party trick!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave - unfortunately you lost me round about the year factor! It's nothing to do with your excellent explanation, it's me . . . never was much good at maths.  However I'm going to print it off and persevere. :thumbup:


----------



## gingerwitch

Read the link--fascinating--thanks Dave. Do you actually have such a tool at your disposal?? Had to check the OED for the origin--equally interesting and pertaining to a mythical fire dwelling type of lizard.


----------



## iamsam

positive thought, energy and many prayers coming your way -

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


----------



## FireballDave

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


How dreadful for this to happen to her, there are no words that can adequately express one's feelings. I'm sure you will be a great comfort to her after this terrible ordeal, my thoughts are with you and your family.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few people have asked whether I'm fitted with an 'OFF' switch, haven't found one yet, but I wish I could sometimes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that goes along with the red hair. I'm very familiar with a young man of the same sort.
Click to expand...

I think it does, _The Lad_, a strawberry blonde, is every bit as cheerful at six o'clock, getting him to slow down is impossible too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Karena said:


> Dave,
> Once again you have me printing cozie patterns. I like the Blue and Gold contrast, but here in Los Angeles it is UCLA or NFL Rams, formerly of LA. Strange how these teams move.
> Thanks a bunch.
> Karen


I'm aiming to de-nude Canada! I'm glad you like the design, it's a nice bright cheerful colour combination.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## iamsam

if there ever was a good reason for total castration this is it - i doubt if it would deter would be rapers much but it might give them pause to think. i'm very much an eye for an eye kind of person - and i'm ready to wield the knife anytime..

sam



ChocolatePom said:


> LadyRN49 I am so sorry that Sandy had to go thru this. Speaking from having been the victim I can sympathize with all she is going thru. I have for years wanted time with a case of plastic serated knives and the guy who did it to me. He was never prosicuted. Sure hope and pray that they get this ___ hole and really nail him to the wall !!! I will have many prayers said for them all!!!


----------



## iamsam

kathy - love it - am going to email it to a bunch of friends - it is so true.

sam



kac47874 said:


> My thoughts exactly....
> 
> Kathy


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.
Click to expand...

'Salamander' is one of the words used for a hot radiant grill under which you place foods to cook, this is to differentiate it from the ridged cast-iron griddle-type pan upon which one cooks steaks, fish etc.

In the case of preparing the Easter version of Simnel Cake, the top layer of marzipan is gilded by 'toasting' it from above, or you can blast it with a cook's blow torch.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning, the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave


I did for myself and my son. I've always loved math, so this was fun for me. I admire the person who took the time to figure out the formula. That ability to solve problems is always amazing to me. When I was in college I had to do a demonstration in speech class. I demonstrated the casting out 9's process to check addition. The prof couldn't understand why anyone would be interested in doing this and asked why I would choose this as a topic. I explained that I do it for fun. He just shook his head. He definitely was not a math person.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - hickory and puppies are doing fine - think she will be glad when they are grown and gone - she takes good care of them -

my health has been fine - i got chilled last evening - but am fine today so all is well. thanks for asking.

this is the weekend i get alexis over here to get a picture of the pups on.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Hello Sam, how are Hickory, and her pups doing? And hope you are keeping well- your weather, according to my weather bug has been very up and down!


----------



## gagesmom

thewren said:


> myfanwy - hickory and puppies are doing fine - think she will be glad when they are grown and gone - she takes good care of them -
> 
> my health has been fine - i got chilled last evening - but am fine today so all is well. thanks for asking.
> 
> this is the weekend i get alexis over here to get a picture of the pups on.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sam, how are Hickory, and her pups doing? And hope you are keeping well- your weather, according to my weather bug has been very up and down!
Click to expand...

will you share the picture of the pups? we haven't seen them in a while. being as we are all honorary aunties we miss them.


----------



## Dori Sage

thewren said:


> good for you dori - you will have a bunch of new friends before you know it. can you see the ocean from your front window?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all. Chocolate Pom, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Missed the Tea Party last weekend because I MOVED. I am now at the beach - Port Hueneme (Oxnard), CA. I love it. It feels as if I am at camp. Its cooler during the day and the nights have been downright cold. But I love my new little home.
> 
> Working like mad to unpack and get set up so I don't feel guilty about knitting. Jeez, do I have a bunch of stuff.
> Lots of stuff to get rid of. Kitchen is really small here and I'm coming from a really big kitchen, so most stuff will go.
> 
> But I did find the way to Tuesday Morning and bought some yarn, needles, etc. Can't keep away from it. But while I was at TM looking for yarn, I started talking with a woman who was also buying yarn. Turns out she lives in the same development I just moved to. We'll be getting together to knit. How fun.
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this move. I'm really happy.
> 
> Have a great weekend all. I'll check in again tomorrow a.m.
> 
> DOri
Click to expand...

No, unfortunately I'm probably at least a mile or more from the ocean. But believe me it is better than Woodland Hills, which is 40 miles from the ocean. LOL


----------



## britgirl

darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


That looked very inviting, with yummy treats.
Sue


----------



## KateB

Just got back from my day out in Glasgow with my 3 pals - my throat is now sore from all the talking and laughing!
Condolences to all those going through sad times and so pleased to read such happy news from others.
LadyRN, I hope they get the b****** that raped your poor niece, as my gran used to say, "Hanging's too good for them."


----------



## iamsam

well finally - going on five in the evening and i am finally caught up with the tea party - i have been washing the bed clothes - making it as they dry - if i do it in small batches i don't get nearly as winded - makes my angry that i can't make the bed without losing my air. guess i should be glad i can make it regardless of the time it takes.

was really tired last night - went to bed at eight. slept through the night except for the six times hickory had to go out. lol

lots of sunshine and blue sky but the air is cool. have opened the front door several times to let the fresh air in - wish i could just let it open.

dave - i will need to sit down and go through the directions point by point - numbers have never been my forte. my dad would have loved it though - but then he though algebra was fun.

i hear the geese moving north - a sure sigh of warmer weather coming.

sam


----------



## cmaliza

kac47874 said:


> My thoughts exactly....
> 
> Kathy


Hysterical! I have often thought that since childhood....how do we "save" any daylight?

Thanks for the great laugh!
Carol (IL)


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Salamander' is one of the words used for a hot radiant grill under which you place foods to cook, this is to differentiate it from the ridged cast-iron griddle-type pan upon which one cooks steaks, fish etc.
> 
> In the case of preparing the Easter version of Simnel Cake, the top layer of marzipan is gilded by 'toasting' it from above, or you can blast it with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.


----------



## Grandma Gail

thewren said:


> i'm way behind on reading the posts but thought this might interest some of you.
> 
> http://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=hot_topic&id=1992
> 
> sam


It doesn't surprise me that wild rice is and ingredient in many of the entries. It's a staple in many Minnesota pantries. When I was a kid, our family gathered wild rice every fall (really hard, itchy work) and we processed it ourselves. I appreciate it much more now than I did then. In Minnesota it's always hot dish, not caserole. It reminds me of the old joke about a fellow who was new to Minnesota and heard about the pot luck supper the church was having. He couldn't understand why everyone was asked to bring a hot dish. He didn't know how he was going to keep his plate warm until he got to church.


----------



## Grandma Gail

bellestarr12 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am so so terribly sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with Sandy and all your family.
Click to expand...

I also send my prayers that your family is given the strength to deal with this horrible tragedy and heal.


----------



## cmaliza

LadyRN...you and Sandy and the family have all of our support and prayers. I'm thankful the 2 girls were spared, let's hope the baby is okay and Sandy will heal quickly. I also hope all of Hell rains down on the $%^&* who did this. It is such an act of violence. Hugs to Sandy..tell her the whole of the Tea Party holds her in their prayers and hearts.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

CrochetyLady said:


> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)


It is a good basic fruit cake, special fruit cakes like _bridecake_ and birthday cakes are very much richer. Mixed spice comes in two forms, sweet 'pudding' spice and not-so-sweet pickling spices; for cakes and puddings , you need the sweet pudding version.

When a cake or pudding receipt includes 'ground mixed spice' it means a mixture of ground up cinnamon, coriander seed, ginger, cloves and nutmeg. Schwartz make a particularly good mix, although I tend to use the one Waitrose sells. Cooks will frequently use a commercial mix as a base and then add extra quantities of individual spices to shunt the tonal value of the dish in a particular direction; in British cuisine, this is usually with extra cinnamn and nutmeg, although I frequently add ground dill seed, particularly to my Christmas Puddings.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
Click to expand...

It is very similar, the precise mix varies from blender to blender. It's pretty much a case to trying them until you you find the blend tht best suits your own personal taste.

Dave


----------



## KatyNora

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. ... Please Lord give us strength.


LadyRN, I've been trying to catch up with the tea party and just came across your message. I can't continue without telling you how deeply distressed I feel for your niece, and all her family. I pray that she will recover from this terrible attack, and that her unborn baby is all right. May she find some solace in knowing that so many of us here are holding her in our hearts.


----------



## Judy in oz

darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


Darowil, What a lovely setting!!!!! I hope that you photo your lovely setting before anyone comes, and also with everyone at the table.
I wish I could attend,just to see this, and share.
I also love the table covering...the stripe sets everything off, and the added flowers are a lovely touch. Did someone make it?
Thank you for sharing this photo, and I will be telling all my friends about it.
Judy 72 yrs. young!


----------



## cmaliza

Dori...so glad to hear your move went smoothly and you are excited about the future. Enjoy the adventure!

Wynn - blessings to both grandsons...enjoy the homecoming - whew! 4 tours safely negotiated. Our best wishes for the next one taking off. Blessings on your family for their service.
We're spending a couple of days in Wisconsin. It's sunny, chilly, and fairly windy! March Madness is taking over DH, so I have lots of uninterrupted time to knit...'cept when I'm trying to stay up to date on the tea party! LOL

Wisconsin being close to MN, the recipes are welcome. Kinda' funny, too.
The sad news bits are sobering. I'm glad for this world-wide community. It is comforting.
Hugs to all.....Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot salamander is not a retile such as you ask about. Rather it is a cooking utensil made of cast iron and used to brown/heat the food instead of putting the entire dish into an oven. It looks like a long long handled flat spoon. Here is a web link to what it is about.
> http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/18th-century-kitchen-tools-salamander%C2%A9/
> 
> Also for anyone who is allergic to nuts, I have found many recipes on Simnel Cakes that are made without the nuts. Many websites also date the Simnel Cake prior to any Mothering Sunday or Mother's Day. They also date these cakes as being made long before the Christian holiday observances of Easter. These were made without nuts. Marzipan is simply another name for almond icing.
Click to expand...

No, marzipan is not icing. It's a quite solid thing that can be, and often is, modeled into figures. When I had tea in a shop in Vienna they sold figures made of marzipan suitably colored, so I'm guessing it may be a big feature in German delectables. Sometimes when you see a picture of a beautiful cake it has been wrapped in marzipan that has been rolled into a sheet, so I suppose in that sense it might be icing.


----------



## Strawberry4u

ladyrn49
I'm so sorry to hear about your neice. My prayers are with her and the whole family. It had to be someone that new he was on the road. I'll bet dollar to donuts on that. I'm thankful he didn't harms the girls. What a terrible thing to go through. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## charliesaunt

KatyNora said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some awful news. ... Please Lord give us strength.
> 
> 
> 
> LadyRN, I've been trying to catch up with the tea party and just came across your message. I can't continue without telling you how deeply distressed I feel for your niece, and all her family. I pray that she will recover from this terrible attack, and that her unborn baby is all right. May she find some solace in knowing that so many of us here are holding her in our hearts.
Click to expand...

Offering prayers of healing for your niece and your family. I pray her baby is not harmed and that the person who attacked her is captured and sentenced accordingly.

I know her family will surround her with love and caring. Will add my intention to our listing of prayers needed.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Like Sam, I was late getting to the Tea Party today. It's a sunny day and currently 58F. The five foot snowbanks from last weekend are going down fast. I had to go out and enjoy it while it lasts. I'm sure winter will return - we've had far too little of it this year.
It's a hockey weekend for me. The state high school tournaments are going on as well as WCHA men's college play-offs. the U of M Duluth is defending their national championship. I have to watch them all. So, I'm scrambling to find a new knitting project to keep my hands busy during the games. I'm still looking. It may be time to make something for myself - that certainly is a novel idea.
The cake sounds waaaaayyyy too good. If I make it, I'll have to enough people around to eat it all. It would not be in my best interest to have leftovers around.
I loved the daylight savings time reference. It's so true. Thanks for the reminder. I'll have to make the rounds and change all my clocks. Hope the "extra" hour is spent sleeping - I don't need a pet to be let out to get up during the night. 
I hope everyone is able to make the best of the coming week.


----------



## FireballDave

jeanbess said:


> I do not know how you get on the first pg. it is on the tenth pg already, still making squares in the mystery Afghan I am way behind just picked up hubby from the hospital and hope to stay away from there for awhile thanks Dave for the cake I will try it for Easter but with almonds just love anything with almonds Jean
> PS
> Dave is caster sugar (US=superfine sugar) would that be icing sugar or very vine sugar


If you like almonds, you'll love _Simnel Cake_.

Caster Sugar is a fine grain crystalline sugar wher the crystals are about one-third of the size of those in granulated. Icing sugar, or confectioner's sugar is a powder to which an ant-caking agent, usually cornstarch, has been added, it has a different taste.

You can use ordinary granulated sugar in this, but it is harder to cream together with the butter until light and fluffy, tht's why in cake and biscuit making most cooks use caster, it's easier on the arms!

That brings me to an important point about this particular receipt, it's better made by hand with a wooden spoon than in a mixer or food processor, you really don't want to over-work the mixer, particularly the last stage. That ayer of marzipan is heavy, this cake needs all the help it can get to support it and electric mixers knock the batter about to much.

Just watch out for the cooking time, long and slow is the way to bake this cake, it isn't a 'bit of rough' to be knocked out in under an hour!

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> HOORRAY!!!!! Our grandson's team won their first round of playoffs for the State High School teams. Now on to Tuesday evening for the next game. They won 8 to 1. I am so happy.They have tried really hard this year.HOORRAY!! HOORRAH!!!!! GO All The Way ICEMEN!!!!


Congratulations to the team, great stuff!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

My son is a or was a strawberry blonde ( bald now sorry Tim) he is on Navy manuevers. He'll go and go until he drops like I use to be until my back situation. That is why this is to hard for me. I did get out and had to divide my irises cleaned the front yard,fed the fish in our fish pond and did some weed spraying. I feel good..yeah baby!! mamma was a busy gal plus wash. Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow but then tomorrow is another day and I hope to accomplish something no matter how small. But I must digress. I think it must be in the red Calvin K's my sis also is a red head and she is still a gal on the go. Hummm there must be something to it....LOL


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Thanks Dave - unfortunately you lost me round about the year factor! It's nothing to do with your excellent explanation, it's me . . . never was much good at maths.  However I'm going to print it off and persevere. :thumbup:


It looks worse than it actually is to work. It actually only uses simple arithmetic. Try working out your own date of birth as an example, or a date next week to make sure you're doing it correctly. Then you can start winning drinks from all your friends!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

Yes Dave, When I get to the museum I'll take pics., if allowed and post a review.


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Read the link--fascinating--thanks Dave. Do you actually have such a tool at your disposal?? Had to check the OED for the origin--equally interesting and pertaining to a mythical fire dwelling type of lizard.


My cooker has a 36" eye-level grill, it can cook up to six whole trout at a time. I entertain from time-to-time, so it's useful to have a decent-sized cooker and three ovens.

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> 81brighteyes - please show us the painting when you are finished.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> An easy day today. Only did some dusting and vacuuming and more knitting. I'm knitting booties to match the two sweaters for a Charity Group to which I belong. I also spent more time on the computer than I meant to. I had planned on painting a darling young cat (on a piece of wood) --- not the cat itself!!! , but ran out of time. I will take out my paint brushes tomorrow as I plan to be inside all day since we are to have rain and another chilly/raw day. Hope you all are having a good weekend and thank you, Dave, for another lovely Tea Party. I really enjoy it. The cake sounds delicious & I am already salivating.
Click to expand...

I would dearly love to, but no longer have a workable camera. Perhaps when I am finished, my daughter can take a photo & show me how to post it. Thanks for your interest. I have started working on "her" (the painted cat) today.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam, How are Hickory and her Puppies? How many sets of Pups has she had? That has to take a toll on you and your breathing with tending her at night and the puppies she has. I do worry about your health. I hope you have her spayed in the near future for your own health. I hope you don't mind me saying anything but your posting of how hard it is to do your laundry saddened me. Then I thought how taxing it has to be with Hickory having pups like she does. Please take this with only concern for you.


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning, the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I did for myself and my son. I've always loved math, so this was fun for me. I admire the person who took the time to figure out the formula. That ability to solve problems is always amazing to me. When I was in college I had to do a demonstration in speech class. I demonstrated the casting out 9's process to check addition. The prof couldn't understand why anyone would be interested in doing this and asked why I would choose this as a topic. I explained that I do it for fun. He just shook his head. He definitely was not a math person.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you had fun, it's such a neat formula, Lewis Carroll was an incredibly talented mathematician and logician. We actually use many of his methods to-day in computing and formal logic as well s pue maths and probability theory. Maybe I'll post a few more of his 'games' another week-end, I don't want to over-load everybody.

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dave, thank you so much for the wonderful site about 18th century tools. It is fascinating. I don't know how we "Colonists" got around to calling "receipts" --- recipes, but in Colonial Williamsburg, Virginia, many recipes were written using the word "receipts" with the ingredients and instructions.


----------



## gingerwitch

No, marzipan is not icing. It's a quite solid thing that can be, and often is, modeled into figures. When I had tea in a shop in Vienna they sold figures made of marzipan suitably colored, so I'm guessing it may be a big feature in German delectables. Sometimes when you see a picture of a beautiful cake it has been wrapped in marzipan that has been rolled into a sheet, so I suppose in that sense it might be icing.[/quote]
My mum used to make a lot of rich fruit cakes and I recall our Christmas cakes were always first wrapped in a rolled sheet of marzipan and then covered with hard icing that could be molded for decorative effect.


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link--fascinating--thanks Dave. Do you actually have such a tool at your disposal?? Had to check the OED for the origin--equally interesting and pertaining to a mythical fire dwelling type of lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> My cooker has a 36" eye-level grill, it can cook up to six whole trout at a time. I entertain from time-to-time, so it's useful to have a decent-sized cooker and three ovens.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh how I envy you the eye-level grill, and 3 ovens would come in very handy too from time to time.


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.


They seem to have gone out of fashion over here too at the moment, I can't think why. It seems so logical to me, I don't want to have to keep bending down to see what's happening under the grill and it makes using the hob above it almost impossible and very uncomfortable, when you're using the grill. But I'm obviously out of touch with the rest of the world!

Dave


----------



## Winds Free

What a pretty table.


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have gone out of fashion over here too at the moment, I can't think why. It seems so logical to me, I don't want to have to keep bending down to see what's happening under the grill and it makes using the hob above it almost impossible and very uncomfortable, when you're using the grill. But I'm obviously out of touch with the rest of the world!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ah, but you are in close communication with a very select and important part of the world--us KPers! And I think we should campaign for the reinstatement of eye-level grills, at least in the UK where folks are used to them. Who in their right mind would want to settle for an awkward, impractical and, yes, rubbishy alternative when they've experienced quality. Boycott those cheap, mass produced inferior tin boxes, people!


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have gone out of fashion over here too at the moment, I can't think why. It seems so logical to me, I don't want to have to keep bending down to see what's happening under the grill and it makes using the hob above it almost impossible and very uncomfortable, when you're using the grill. But I'm obviously out of touch with the rest of the world!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, but you are in close communication with a very select and important part of the world--us KPers! And I think we should campaign for the reinstatement of eye-level grills, at least in the UK where folks are used to them. Who in their right mind would want to settle for an awkward, impractical and, yes, rubbishy alternative when they've experienced quality. Boycott those cheap, mass produced inferior tin boxes, people!
Click to expand...

I'll join the picket line outside the manufacturer's HQ, I'm dreading the day it breaks down!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Singing Nanny, As someone who loves to watch the Olympic Ice Skating, and always wanted to try, but felt like I broke my tailbone, when I finally did try, at 38, I wish your GD the best of luck!!!

I love to watch skating, and I watch any local conpetitions. I'm wondering if this compotition is televised? If there is a way I can follow your GD's progress, please let me know. For instance one can follow local beauty/scholorship pageants through a website. My GN was a participant in such programs, and it is so fun to watch these young ladies grow, and develope into young women of the world. It gives you renewed hope for the next generation.

I just noticed that you said your GD was 12, so I guess the competition is not televised, and maybe the axels are single or possibly double at that age. Whatever she tries, I hope she does well, and hope you will let us know?



carol's gifts said:


> Fireball Dave-Those egg cozys are outstanding. i love the colors, and the spring one you made, made me feel warm. have not felt the greatest today-so thanks it was beautiful. The cake receipe sounds really good. since I love fruitcake it made me hungry for the cake. Have a happy tea party and will check in through the weekend. My 12yr old GD has her skating competetion Sunday. Wish her luck, she has practiced really hard. She has two axels in her program and want to land both of them.She is such a sweetheart, she deserves to win. Her dream is to skate with Disney on Ice when she's old enough.Our GS is going to change our brakes on the car tomorrow-he is an ace mechanic! The dealership wanted $800. to do it!?!?!? We are truly blessed to have such caring and loving GC.


----------



## NanaCaren

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have gone out of fashion over here too at the moment, I can't think why. It seems so logical to me, I don't want to have to keep bending down to see what's happening under the grill and it makes using the hob above it almost impossible and very uncomfortable, when you're using the grill. But I'm obviously out of touch with the rest of the world!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, but you are in close communication with a very select and important part of the world--us KPers! And I think we should campaign for the reinstatement of eye-level grills, at least in the UK where folks are used to them. Who in their right mind would want to settle for an awkward, impractical and, yes, rubbishy alternative when they've experienced quality. Boycott those cheap, mass produced inferior tin boxes, people!
Click to expand...

I think they should need them here in the US as well.


----------



## dandylion

Sounds like, a lot of fun! I hope your weather was a good as ours here in Indy. It was very cold overnight and I wore a sweatshirt when I went out in the morning, By the time it was afternoon, it was very warm and beautiful.

I have to ask everyone, if they are lucky enough to IHOP restaurants in their home towns. I had breakfast there and wondered why it had been so long since I had been there. Absolutely delicious!!!! They have great coffee and they leave the whole pot at the table for refils. I'd forgotten how great those places are for breakfast!



kac47874 said:


> Good evening all, just came from a "coffee house" held at the high school. Kids put on a performance and served coffees, tea, and of course the parents brought in desserts for the kids to sell for the drama club. So not only do I make the dessert, I have to pay for it when I get there. Hmmm...
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
My cooker has a 36" eye-level grill, it can cook up to six whole trout at a time. I entertain from time-to-time, so it's useful to have a decent-sized cooker and three ovens.

Dave[/quote]

Oh how I envy you the eye-level grill, and 3 ovens would come in very handy too from time to time.[/quote]

Amen. I too would love that. We have such high winds that my outdoor grill keeps going out when they occur.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have gone out of fashion over here too at the moment, I can't think why. It seems so logical to me, I don't want to have to keep bending down to see what's happening under the grill and it makes using the hob above it almost impossible and very uncomfortable, when you're using the grill. But I'm obviously out of touch with the rest of the world!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, but you are in close communication with a very select and important part of the world--us KPers! And I think we should campaign for the reinstatement of eye-level grills, at least in the UK where folks are used to them. Who in their right mind would want to settle for an awkward, impractical and, yes, rubbishy alternative when they've experienced quality. Boycott those cheap, mass produced inferior tin boxes, people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they should need them here in the US as well.
Click to expand...

Once you've used an eye-level grill, you never want to go back to bending down to see what's going on. It's the same with eye-level microwave ovens, I designed my kitchen for comfort and functionality, it's where I produce food, not a stage set!

Dave


----------



## KatyNora

Ahh, at last! Page 13 and I'm caught up with the party. I haven't posted much lately on any of the threads, just too busy, but I have at least kept up with the tea party doings. My condolences to those who are going through tough times right now, but it's good that you feel you can share those burdens and find some comfort here.

Dave, thanks for the calculator. I've always wanted to know everyone's day of birth ever since I learned _Monday's Child_. I worked mine out correctly (already knew it) so then I worked out my Mom's. She would have turned 92 yesterday, and now I know she arrived on a Saturday. Sam, thank you for the link to Sen. Franken's party. I have a dear friend who's a Minnesota transplant to the Northwest; I may have to try one or two of these recipes on her. And Dori, I am so glad your move is done, even if the unpacking isn't yet. As others have said, take your time and take lots of knitting breaks. I do envy you being in walking distance of the ocean.

I've been quite the "social butterfly" the past couple of weeks. One day was spent at the Sew Expo in Puyallup with a friend who's an avid quilter. There were some yarn and cross stitch stalls as well as quilting, and I found a used copy of EZ's _Knitter's Almanac_. Another day, we (same friend) went to Seattle for the Friends of the Library book sale and I scored several knitting titles, audio books, DVDs, and far too many just-for-fun books. Then there was my monthly Stitch 'n B**ch group, dinners with friends, card playing, and who knows what else. I think spring must truly be on the way and I'm coming out of hibernation. And yes, I have found a little bit of time for knitting, too!

There! Now I'm caught up and can get back to reading all the other new postings for today. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
I have to ask everyone, if they are lucky enough to IHOP restaurants in their home towns. I had breakfast there and wondered why it had been so long since I had been there. Absolutely delicious!!!! They have great coffee and they leave the whole pot at the table for refils. I'd forgotten how great those places are for breakfast! 

Yes, We have one a couple blocks away from our house. So when we have to have blood work done that is where we head afterwards.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

LadyRN49, my thoughts & prayers go out to you & your family & I hope that Sandy & her baby will be fine. I hope the catch the person who did this to her real soon. I am glad that the littles ones were not hurt. I wish my Uncle David was still alive as he was a rape crisis counciler (spelling).
Love hugs & prayers
Lisa


----------



## LadyRN49

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning, the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I did for myself and my son. I've always loved math, so this was fun for me. I admire the person who took the time to figure out the formula. That ability to solve problems is always amazing to me. When I was in college I had to do a demonstration in speech class. I demonstrated the casting out 9's process
> to check addition. The prof couldn't understand why anyone would be interested in doing this and asked why I would choose this as a topic. I explained that I do it for fun. He just shook his head. He definitely was not a math person.
Click to expand...

My demonstration in speech class was cleaning and running a scale on my trumpet. Teacher was impressed.

I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.


----------



## 5mmdpns

LadyRN49 said:


> My demonstration in speech class was cleaning and running a scale on my trumpet. Teacher was impressed.
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.


That is really good to hear. Please give her all our support and we give you ours too. As her family reach out in love and give her lots of emotional support, she will get through this. God is also someone who is willing to help.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a transplanted Brit, I think the eye-level grill is the one thing I miss most in US kitchens. I'm not sure why they can't be had for love nor money here, perhaps it's a safety thing; here we have 'broilers' which are either under the oven (!) or included inside at the top so that grease splatters all over the oven walls and burners.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have gone out of fashion over here too at the moment, I can't think why. It seems so logical to me, I don't want to have to keep bending down to see what's happening under the grill and it makes using the hob above it almost impossible and very uncomfortable, when you're using the grill. But I'm obviously out of touch with the rest of the world!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, but you are in close communication with a very select and important part of the world--us KPers! And I think we should campaign for the reinstatement of eye-level grills, at least in the UK where folks are used to them. Who in their right mind would want to settle for an awkward, impractical and, yes, rubbishy alternative when they've experienced quality. Boycott those cheap, mass produced inferior tin boxes, people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they should need them here in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you've used an eye-level grill, you never want to go back to bending down to see what's going on. It's the same with eye-level microwave ovens, I designed my kitchen for comfort and functionality, it's where I produce food, not a stage set!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

A friend of mine had one in her house. I used to love going to her place to cook. My microwave is at eye level, I can't imagine having it on the counter top. If I ever redo my kitchen I will put in a wall oven. 
The coaster is coming along pretty good. The daughter is testing the crochet version.


----------



## Strawberry4u

My demonstration in speech class was cleaning and running a scale on my trumpet. Teacher was impressed.

I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.[/quote]

I'm so thankful the baby is doing fine. The mental will be a hurtle I'm afraid but with love and support and prayers she can slowly come through it. I pray she is a strong person. It makes me sad there are such creeps out there to prey on people. He is a coward and lowlife.


----------



## FireballDave

LadyRN49 said:


> I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.


Thank you for giving us the update. I'm glad it is not as bad as might have been. It will take a long time for her to recover fully, my best wishes and thoughts are with her.

Dave


----------



## Judy in oz

LadyRN49 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their support. It means a lot to me.


I also am behind in reading the posts....
I am so sorry to hear about your niece. I pray that she and the baby are o.k. I will pray for you and your family,and pray that this monster will be caught.


----------



## LadyRN49

Strawberry4u said:


> My demonstration in speech class was cleaning and running a scale on my trumpet. Teacher was impressed.
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.


I'm so thankful the baby is doing fine. The mental will be a hurtle I'm afraid but with love and support and prayers she can slowly come through it. I pray she is a strong person. It makes me sad there are such creeps out there to prey on people. He is a coward and lowlife.[/quote]

Sandy is very strong. She had the presence of mind to not struggle in order to protect her two girls and unborn child from harm. Larry was going to park his rig and fly home and she told him no, she would be alright until he finished his run. My Sister is with her and will bring her and the girls back with her. We are praising the Lord that it wasn't worse. Of course the whole family will support her in any way we can.


----------



## dandylion

Oh, LadyRN, I can't tell you how sorry I am. My prayers are certainly coming to you and your family right now. 
Sue/dandylion



LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


----------



## iamsam

good heavens - three ovens - what are you feasting your guests with?

sam

i'm coming to your next dinner.



FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link--fascinating--thanks Dave. Do you actually have such a tool at your disposal?? Had to check the OED for the origin--equally interesting and pertaining to a mythical fire dwelling type of lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> My cooker has a 36" eye-level grill, it can cook up to six whole trout at a time. I entertain from time-to-time, so it's useful to have a decent-sized cooker and three ovens.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot salamander is not a retile such as you ask about. Rather it is a cooking utensil made of cast iron and used to brown/heat the food instead of putting the entire dish into an oven. It looks like a long long handled flat spoon. Here is a web link to what it is about.
> http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/18th-century-kitchen-tools-salamander%C2%A9/
> 
> Also for anyone who is allergic to nuts, I have found many recipes on Simnel Cakes that are made without the nuts. Many websites also date the Simnel Cake prior to any Mothering Sunday or Mother's Day. They also date these cakes as being made long before the Christian holiday observances of Easter. These were made without nuts. Marzipan is simply another name for almond icing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, marzipan is not icing. It's a quite solid thing that can be, and often is, modeled into figures. When I had tea in a shop in Vienna they sold figures made of marzipan suitably colored, so I'm guessing it may be a big feature in German delectables. Sometimes when you see a picture of a beautiful cake it has been wrapped in marzipan that has been rolled into a sheet, so I suppose in that sense it might be icing.
Click to expand...

Marzipan is often layered over a fruit cake to make a base for Royal icing.
Sue


----------



## carolagregg

This is really lovely. It makes me think of spring and having some of my friends over for tea as well. We all are in such a hurry we don't take time to slow down a bit and visit with our friends.
As someone posted that they were attending many funerals, wouldn't it be better to spend more time with them before our last days.
How did I turn such a cheerful post into a sad one. Didn't mean to go off like. So, let's all enjoy life more.
Carol Ann


----------



## britgirl

LadyRN49 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> My demonstration in speech class was cleaning and running a scale on my trumpet. Teacher was impressed.
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so thankful the baby is doing fine. The mental will be a hurtle I'm afraid but with love and support and prayers she can slowly come through it. I pray she is a strong person. It makes me sad there are such creeps out there to prey on people. He is a coward and lowlife.
Click to expand...

Sandy is very strong. She had the presence of mind to not struggle in order to protect her two girls and unborn child from harm. Larry was going to park his rig and fly home and she told him no, she would be alright until he finished his run. My Sister is with her and will bring her and the girls back with her. We are praising the Lord that it wasn't worse. Of course the whole family will support her in any way we can.[/quote]
So sorry to hear about this. Hopefully with time she will heal and put this awful incident behind her. It's good that she has family rallying around her and giving her the love and support she needs at this time.

Sue


----------



## Althea

I've just caught up with all the posts - it's taken nearly two hours! I'm so happy for all who are rejoicing, and so sad for those who are grieving through loss and other traumatic events. Feel that I'm experiencing all your emotions and sharing them with you. Just a note on odd socks: it reminds me of an old joke about a guy who was told he was wearing odd socks and remarked "That's strange, I've got another pair exactly the same!"


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> good heavens - three ovens - what are you feasting your guests with?
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm coming to your next dinner.


Don't forget, I have _The Gannets_ to keep fed and watered, it's like running a cafe sometimes!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

oh yes - forgot about them.

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> good heavens - three ovens - what are you feasting your guests with?
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm coming to your next dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, I have _The Gannets_ to keep fed and watered, it's like running a cafe sometimes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

LadyRN49,
All my prayers will be with you and your family. I feel so bad for her but can't help but admire her courage.
So glad a new baby is on the way. I'm sure it will be a double blessing and help keep the family's heart focused on the good things still ahead.


----------



## carol's gifts

dandylion-I am sorry they are not televised. However if you will Pm me with your email I will send you a picture.I would post one on here nut for the life of me I can not get a picture to post. Admin. says it 's something to do with IExplorer 9, and I am not real computer literate. i did finally find the compatibility mode but nothing changed?!? Her mom is taking her to get her hair fixed in a different way,because her outfit is sparkley black with rhinestones. Her axles at this time are single. She got set back for about three months last summertrying to get more height on her axel and fell with her arms out and broke the upper bone in her arm.before she was never afraid of falling, so that took a little out of her.It was very painful, and she was off the ice about 3-4 months. Dr was smart.He would not release her until he felt it was completely healed. She's finally getting over the fear and of course getting older, she is not as afraid as over the last few months. Have you seen the 12 boy last name is CHEN-He is Fabulous!! I think he was the juevilnile (SP) champion this year. We will be seeing a lot of him. He reminded me of a little Scott Hamilton. She skates at 4:00pm tomorrow. She is a beautiful well poised skater. It's funny my 7yr old GS goes out and shoiots off like an arrow-just being a boy. He doesn't want to skate competetion-just skates off all that enenrgy he has!! He's a "pistol" Will let you know tomorrow evening how she does. First place of course!!!! :lol:


----------



## CrochetyLady

Thanks Dave and myfanwy. It looks like a bit of personal taste to be added to the recipe. I think I might try a little cardamom in the mix, I like it in my gingerbread.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dave I'm sure the Gannets simply think you are the greatest!! It is such a wonderful thing you do for them;as well as investing in their lives with such super great memories thru their young lives. You are a riot, so along with all that delicious food, they get a chance to destress with all the humor you have! May you as well be richly blessed with wonderful friends and neighbors! If I lived close you probably would not get anything done-I would be wanting to hear all the interesting stories and info you have!! See you already are blessed I don't live close!AHHAHA!


----------



## dandylion

Thank you, Sam, for fodder for yet another letter to Congress. I'm famous in my family for writing letters to Congress 

psssst: Some of those recipes are really good ones, though, aren't they?

We can always count on you for these VERY Interesting sites. How do you find them? Never mind, I'll just count on you for them, and please keep them coming.  Sue/d



thewren said:


> i'm way behind on reading the posts but thought this might interest some of you.
> 
> http://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=hot_topic&id=1992
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

britgirl said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might leave the cake till May and do it for Mothers Day. That will be different and I could give everyone a history lesson at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few countries like the UK stick to the old calendar which places it on the fourth Sunday in Lent, most countries use the second Sunday in May, although in France it is on the last Sunday of May or first Sunday in June, as set by Napoleon.
> 
> Simnel Cake is also eaten at Easter. Then the top is decorated with a further disk of marzipan and eleven small marzipan balls to represent the disciples, minus Judas. This is then dusted with icing sugar and lightly gilded under a hot salamander or with a cook's blow torch.
> 
> A good excuse if you don't want to wait until May!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but what in the heck is a hot salamander? Here in Oregon, a salamander is a type of newt which exudes a whitish toxic substance when disturbed as a protective device. Also referred to by us as 'mud puppies'. Oddly, the visual depicted by this whole process, while hilarious, is starting to have a negative effect on my appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot salamander is not a retile such as you ask about. Rather it is a cooking utensil made of cast iron and used to brown/heat the food instead of putting the entire dish into an oven. It looks like a long long handled flat spoon. Here is a web link to what it is about.
> http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/18th-century-kitchen-tools-salamander%C2%A9/
> 
> Also for anyone who is allergic to nuts, I have found many recipes on Simnel Cakes that are made without the nuts. Many websites also date the Simnel Cake prior to any Mothering Sunday or Mother's Day. They also date these cakes as being made long before the Christian holiday observances of Easter. These were made without nuts. Marzipan is simply another name for almond icing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, marzipan is not icing. It's a quite solid thing that can be, and often is, modeled into figures. When I had tea in a shop in Vienna they sold figures made of marzipan suitably colored, so I'm guessing it may be a big feature in German delectables. Sometimes when you see a picture of a beautiful cake it has been wrapped in marzipan that has been rolled into a sheet, so I suppose in that sense it might be icing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marzipan is often layered over a fruit cake to make a base for Royal icing.
> Sue
Click to expand...

Every dictionary and cookbook that I have checked into states that marzipan is indeed another name for almond icing. I guess I will go with what the authorities state. I do know that icing can be made into figures and decorations. I also do know that icing/frosting is made from icing sugar and other ingredients and flavors. The one thing that gives it the name marzipan is the almond flavoring (as opposed to chocolate icing which is flavored with chocolate). If there was no almond flavoring in the icing, it would be called something else and not marzipan. I can and do use research too in order to get my facts straight.


----------



## dandylion

I have to say, that I would back you up on this one, Sam. A man can not get much lower than this kind of man. Sue/d



thewren said:


> if there ever was a good reason for total castration this is it - i doubt if it would deter would be rapers much but it might give them pause to think. i'm very much an eye for an eye kind of person - and i'm ready to wield the knife anytime..
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> 
> LadyRN49 I am so sorry that Sandy had to go thru this. Speaking from having been the victim I can sympathize with all she is going thru. I have for years wanted time with a case of plastic serated knives and the guy who did it to me. He was never prosicuted. Sure hope and pray that they get this ___ hole and really nail him to the wall !!! I will have many prayers said for them all!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Dave I'm sure the Gannets simply think you are the greatest!! It is such a wonderful thing you do for them;as well as investing in their lives with such super great memories thru their young lives. You are a riot, so along with all that delicious food, they get a chance to destress with all the humor you have! May you as well be richly blessed with wonderful friends and neighbors! If I lived close you probably would not get anything done-I would be wanting to hear all the interesting stories and info you have!! See you already are blessed I don't live close!AHHAHA!


We get along pretty well, I can just about remember when I was their age, they're a great bunch of lads.

I can talk at the same time as doing most things, as for the stories, you don't know how lucky you are, you'd never get a thing done, I have thousands!

Dave


----------



## KatStabe

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's tried the formula out? Nothing like a few sums with the cornflakes and eggy soldiers to get the brain working first thing in the morning!
> 
> Before you ask, many people have wondered whether I'm full-on every morning; the answer is "Yes", that's why I'm single!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't. I _don't_ start the morning full-on, ever. The terms you use are not exactly the terms we use (for arithmetic) so later I'm going to translate it to Americanish and see if I can keep it in my head. Didn't you say you do this in _bars_?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I start my day full-on, drives everyone nuts. Seems like it takes them hours to wake up. My mom used t be the same.
Click to expand...

I don't start my day full-on but I'm not far behind...by the time I have the coffee started I'm rearing to go.


----------



## FireballDave

CrochetyLady said:


> Thanks Dave and myfanwy. It looks like a bit of personal taste to be added to the recipe. I think I might try a little cardamom in the mix, I like it in my gingerbread.


It is, most of these traditional cakes get modified and adjusted over the years. Cinnamon and nutmeg predominate with this particular cake, but a little cardamon would go quite nicely. I tend to start off by aking things as given, then adjust on future versions. I love nutmeg, so that goes in whenever possible!

Dave


----------



## flockie

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: flockie-or GS plays on the Rockford Varsity Icemen. Tomorrow they had the first round of playoffs for state title for High School teams. If they get to the state level they will have the playoffs in the United Rink where the Blackhawks play. This will be the first year it is held there., Usually held in Bentsonville. We won't be able to go tomorrow,since our car will be worked on. We hate to miss it but had already planned to get this done.


Exciting... let me know how the team does.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> We get along pretty well, I can just about remember when I was their age, they're a great bunch of lads.
> 
> I can talk at the same time as doing most things, as for the stories, you don't know how lucky you are, you'd never get a thing done, I have thousands!
> 
> Dave


No, you'd be just what we wanted - entertainment while we tended our knitting.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dave, if I come visit you, you will know that I am only interested in the things that come out of the ovens!! haha, then I would have to see your knitting stashes and projects.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Wynn11-Sorry to have gone past your post. I did go back and find it to wish you and your family a great family time and to wish you son a very safe and interesting time in the army. I was a military brat, then a military wife and mother.So needless to say I am very partriotic and every Sunday in our prayer time I ask special prayers for all our military men and women around the world. i loved the time we were traveling around before my husband retired. Missed it when he did. He later passed away and my huband now is a WWII Veteran. We were able to make the trip to Washington DC about three years ago with the VETRoll.org organization. It was a once in a life time trip, and did not cost the veteran a single penny. It is done in honor of all the WWII, Korean Vets., and Rosie the Rivereters. Then the chaffuers pay their own way to assist any vet that needs it. Wonderful organization that two brother organize to honor their parents role in WWII. Super nice people. ANyone interested can go on VetsRoll. org out of So. Beloit Wisconsin and either inquire or donate towards their cause. Keep us up to date on your son and we could all send him cards,care boxes, etc. My son who is retired as of last year spent four tours to Kuwait, and Afghanistan. He is single and I did pray for his safety. He was not out on the firing line, but anyplace even the USA is unsafe anymore. Thank a Vet for your freedom. So many people don't understand why we have to be there-if nothings else keep them at bay as long as we can, because believe me most of the politicians are interested in their pockets,not our safety. I will get off my soap box now. I am just a very proud American. WE always hear what Hollywood is doing but very little when our men and women give their lives for our freedom! Thank your son for me for serving!


----------



## dandylion

Yes, please let us all enjoy the news. This is exciting to be in on the first legs of the journey.  
Your GS may become a great hockey player  Sue/d



carol's gifts said:


> dandylion-I am sorry they are not televised. However if you will Pm me with your email I will send you a picture.I would post one on here nut for the life of me I can not get a picture to post. Admin. says it 's something to do with IExplorer 9, and I am not real computer literate. i did finally find the compatibility mode but nothing changed?!? Her mom is taking her to get her hair fixed in a different way,because her outfit is sparkley black with rhinestones. Her axles at this time are single. She got set back for about three months last summertrying to get more height on her axel and fell with her arms out and broke the upper bone in her arm.before she was never afraid of falling, so that took a little out of her.It was very painful, and she was off the ice about 3-4 months. Dr was smart.He would not release her until he felt it was completely healed. She's finally getting over the fear and of course getting older, she is not as afraid as over the last few months. Have you seen the 12 boy last name is CHEN-He is Fabulous!! I think he was the juevilnile (SP) champion this year. We will be seeing a lot of him. He reminded me of a little Scott Hamilton. She skates at 4:00pm tomorrow. She is a beautiful well poised skater. It's funny my 7yr old GS goes out and shoiots off like an arrow-just being a boy. He doesn't want to skate competetion-just skates off all that enenrgy he has!! He's a "pistol" Will let you know tomorrow evening how she does. First place of course!!!! :lol:


----------



## wannabear

From Dictionary.com:

mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
noun
a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.

From Merriam-Webster:

Definition of MARZIPAN

: a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get along pretty well, I can just about remember when I was their age, they're a great bunch of lads.
> 
> I can talk at the same time as doing most things, as for the stories, you don't know how lucky you are, you'd never get a thing done, I have thousands!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> No, you'd be just what we wanted - entertainment while we tended our knitting.
Click to expand...

The ovens would get the workout of their lives too.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: That reminds me about one of the BEST story tellers I have heard lately is on the web site for Corinth Baptist Church in Albertsville, Ala- I believe her last name is Morgan. She is only 5-6 yeras old;she can tell Bible stories and makes you want to listen to her all day. If you are able to check it out, she is worht the time to listen to her. Lovely child with lots of expression and a photogentic memory. You know ever once in a while you could just type in some of your favorite stories. :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatStabe

Prayer. for your niece LadyR49 and rest rest of your family.


----------



## limeygirl

darowil said:


> Today we have a table to sit around for our Tea PArty. This phot I am about to attach is of the table at the Tea Party I was at last week. The daughter of Nell whoes 80th it was set it up including making the the cake stands. She is an artist, but does modern stuff full of meaning which I can never see- even when she explains it. But this shows that she can do the classic as well. Sure see her artistic mind at work here. Plenty of seats around the table for us to chat freely and losts of lovely food (but sorry no recipes!).


Your BEAUTIFUL table setting reminds me of Sunday tea-time in England. Mother always had such a "sweet" feast for the family and would spend hours on Saturdays baking tarts, eccles cakes, sponges etc. All the pastries were made from "scratch" and she didn't even own a cookbook. You are to be commended for keeping the tradition alive. Cheers and luv


----------



## dandylion

Dear Donnie K 
You say,  Sorry, the Indian made me say that!!

Im afraid you are speaking for the Indian, in your own head; not him controlling you.

Many Indians assimilated into the white mans way of life and were helpful in making our country grow; such as my mothers ancestors. Many Americans boast of Indian heritage, so there may be some Indians who do have much control in America.

All American Indians cant be spoken for as they have been quoted in the past.
And the past -- is after all -- the past. Sue/d



DonnieK said:


> That Indian put the truth to it. I wish they still had control of America, we would not need to be drinking bottled water, because all of the lakes and streams will still be fit to drink from. And, there would be pride left among those who reside here. I wish our Congress could get a brain, but, there is no Wizard that could make a whole brain from all of theirs put together. Sorry, the Indian made me say that!!


----------



## wannabear

When I make my long-delayed trip to the UK, I'm taking a list of addresses and phone numbers, and I'll wait patiently till either you come out and go with me somewhere, or ask me in for tea and cakes! I'll repay the favor on this side of the pond by taking you to a fish camp or a barbecue place here in NC. Both. There are so many KPers here - you could make your whole trip to the US with your feet never touching the ground!


----------



## margewhaples

It is Sat. Eve (1800) and was quite a lovely day warm through the afternoon with a soft slightly chilled breeze and now turning on the cold for evening. I've just shut the doors and windows as the sun sets. Hallelujah! My trip to Joannes was quite nice as many items were on sale. AND TO MY ASTONISHMENT THERE ACTUALLY WAS A SALES PERSON IN THE YARN AREA AND SHE ACTUALLY KNEW WHERE WHAT WAS AND WHAT IT WAS FOR.
FIBER CONTENT AND EVERYTHING. ALSO A GOOD VARIETY OF YARNS AND COLORS. wAS I shocked!!! A very successful trip. 
LadyRn From another RN such an experience is just unbelievably tragic, but so glad all of you are able to comfort her and glad her husband obviously had his heart in the right place. Recovery is so so difficult and only can be tempered by the love that all of you are supplying. And she seems to be so sensible too. May she suffer no ill or delayed effects. My grandma used to never have a ill word pass her lips, but her punishment was "nail his gonads to a board from a high cliff and push him over backwards" Probably a suitable punishment. Too bad they often let these guys back into society to perpetrate again. They should carve an R into their foreheads for all to see.
My solution would be to let them populate a distant star and have to fend with its unfavorable environment for the rest of their lives. At least they would not be able to hurt anyone here again. Thank God that the children did not have to experience this. Marlark Marge.


----------



## flockie

LadyRN49 said:


> Just got some awful news. Someone broke in and raped my niece, Sandy last night. Her two girls were in the house but slept thru it. Sandy is 20 weeks pregnant. Larry, her partner is a over the road trucker and is on the other side of the country. My Sister is on the way to be with her now. All of this as we planned a 500 mile trip for my Uncle's funeral. Please Lord give us strength.


My thoughts and prayers go out to your niece and her family. I pray that the Lord will give her the strength she needs at this time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> From Dictionary.com:
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.

Merriam-Webster Dictionary definition of marzipan: "a confection of almond paste, sugar, and egg whites"

This is a silly discussion and no one is going to "win" or "loose" at this. I have done my research and I know what the marzipan is. If you disagree with the definitions then, that is your business. I also have consulted with my stepson who is a chef with a degree in cooking. He said that the marzipan is another name for almond icing. This can be the end of this discussion.


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
Click to expand...

Would you like to quote a source (verifiable) that says that icing and confection and marzipan are all the same thing? Confection is a candy or sweetmeat. That's what marzipan is. Candy. And I must say that in your last rant, you said that it's almond extract that makes it marzipan. No, it's ground almonds.


----------



## dandylion

Yumm, I had the Colorado Omelet today -- well, I had 1/3 of it, and brought the rest home. 

Has anyone on this site told you that you and Pammy look like you are related? There is more to her name, but I can't think of it at the moment, but you look like relatives to me  Sue/d



Strawberry4u said:


> [
> I have to ask everyone, if they are lucky enough to IHOP restaurants in their home towns. I had breakfast there and wondered why it had been so long since I had been there. Absolutely delicious!!!! They have great coffee and they leave the whole pot at the table for refils. I'd forgotten how great those places are for breakfast!
> 
> Yes, We have one a couple blocks away from our house. So when we have to have blood work done that is where we head afterwards.


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
> 
> Merriam-Webster Dictionary definition of marzipan: "a confection of almond paste, sugar, and egg whites"
> 
> This is a silly discussion and no one is going to "win" or "loose" at this. I have done my research and I know what the marzipan is. If you disagree with the definitions then, that is your business. I also have consulted with my stepson who is a chef with a degree in cooking. He said that the marzipan is another name for almond icing. This can be the end of this discussion.
Click to expand...

OED:confection n. 1 an elaborate sweet dish or delicacy. 2 an elaborate article of women's dress. 3 the action of mixing or compounding something. Sorry it's not the end of the discussion but correctness in language is a particular obsession of mine!


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to quote a source (verifiable) that says that icing and confection and marzipan are all the same thing? Confection is a candy or sweetmeat. That's what marzipan is. Candy.
Click to expand...

*Nope, I will not give you the satisfaction of always continueing to pick at everything I post. I will not continue to molly-coddle you just because you find it necessary to argue with everything that I say. This has been an ongoing thing with you at many Tea Parties.*


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> Confection: con·fec·tion noun \kən-ˈfek-shən\
> 
> Definition of CONFECTION
> 
> 1
> : the act or process of confecting
> 2
> : something confected: as
> a : a fancy dish or sweetmeat; also : a sweet food
> b : a medicinal preparation usually made with sugar, syrup, or honey
> c : a work of fine or elaborate craftsmanship
> d : a light but entertaining theatrical, cinematic, or literary work
> See confection defined for English-language learners »
> See confection defined for kids »
> Examples of CONFECTION
> 
> an assortment of delicious cakes and other confections
> <following the main course there were assorted confections so delicious-looking as to tempt even determined dieters>
> First Known Use of CONFECTION
> 
> 15th century
> Related to CONFECTION
> 
> Synonyms: sweet, sweetmeat
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to quote a source (verifiable) that says that icing and confection and marzipan are all the same thing? Confection is a candy or sweetmeat. That's what marzipan is. Candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nope, I will not give you the satisfaction of always continueing to pick at everything I post. I will not continue to molly-coddle you just because you find it necessary to argue with everything that I say. This has been an ongoing thing with you at many Tea Parties.*
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Every dictionary and cookbook that I have checked into states that marzipan is indeed another name for almond icing. I guess I will go with what the authorities state. I do know that icing can be made into figures and decorations. I also do know that icing/frosting is made from icing sugar and other ingredients and flavors. The one thing that gives it the name marzipan is the almond flavoring (as opposed to chocolate icing which is flavored with chocolate). If there was no almond flavoring in the icing, it would be called something else and not marzipan. I can and do use research too in order to get my facts straight.


_Marzipan_ is also known as _Almond Paste_, more often than not, I buy mine from the local baker, but I do sometimes make it. This is my grandmother's receipt and it comes out very well. This quantity is sufficient to cover the top and sides of an eight or nine inch fruit cake, prior to icing and decorating.

*Marzipan*

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) ground almonds
8 oz (225g) icing sugar, sifted
8 oz (225g) caster sugar
2 egg yolks
1 tsp (5ml) lemon juice
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) vanilla essence

*Method:*
Combine the almonds and both sugars together.

Add the other ingredients and mix to a stiff dough, knead lightly. Cover and chill for 30 minutes.

Roll out to the required thickness on a board dusted with icing sugar.

Just laziness buying readymade!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> Confection: con·fec·tion noun \kən-ˈfek-shən\
> 
> Definition of CONFECTION
> 
> 1
> : the act or process of confecting
> 2
> : something confected: as
> a : a fancy dish or sweetmeat; also : a sweet food
> b : a medicinal preparation usually made with sugar, syrup, or honey
> c : a work of fine or elaborate craftsmanship
> d : a light but entertaining theatrical, cinematic, or literary work
> See confection defined for English-language learners »
> See confection defined for kids »
> Examples of CONFECTION
> 
> an assortment of delicious cakes and other confections
> <following the main course there were assorted confections so delicious-looking as to tempt even determined dieters>
> First Known Use of CONFECTION
> 
> 15th century
> Related to CONFECTION
> 
> Synonyms: sweet, sweetmeat
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to quote a source (verifiable) that says that icing and confection and marzipan are all the same thing? Confection is a candy or sweetmeat. That's what marzipan is. Candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nope, I will not give you the satisfaction of always continueing to pick at everything I post. I will not continue to molly-coddle you just because you find it necessary to argue with everything that I say. This has been an ongoing thing with you at many Tea Parties.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

People who have no proof often fly off into anger and whatnot. Marzipan is made from almond paste. It's made into candies. It isn't icing, although it is sometimes drooped over cakes. If the substance in question only contained almond extract, as suggested, it would not be marzipan.

Please be sure of your facts before you rashly claim that you have done your research, because we all know you did two seconds of research. Don't try to fight with me because I do indeed do my research.


----------



## dandylion

KatyNora wrote quote"



KatyNora, I LOVE the "LELLOW", polkadot outfit on the grey polka dot couch. 

"Lellow" is my favorite color because that is the way my Grandniece pronounces yellow  Sue


----------



## dandylion

Goodnight all, 
I'm going to have some ice cream 
See you all tomorrow. Sue/d


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
> 
> Merriam-Webster Dictionary definition of marzipan: "a confection of almond paste, sugar, and egg whites"
> 
> This is a silly discussion and no one is going to "win" or "loose" at this. I have done my research and I know what the marzipan is. If you disagree with the definitions then, that is your business. I also have consulted with my stepson who is a chef with a degree in cooking. He said that the marzipan is another name for almond icing. This can be the end of this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OED:confection n. 1 an elaborate sweet dish or delicacy. 2 an elaborate article of women's dress. 3 the action of mixing or compounding something. Sorry it's not the end of the discussion but correctness in language is a particular obsession of mine!
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Mine too. There is no marzipan to be bought where I live. My strange banishment to this Podunk place has been mentioned before. Forty years ago I'd ask for English muffins and they'd say "What?" at the grocery store. Times have changed just a little bit. Not enough to include marzipan.


----------



## FireballDave

I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated. 

Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court. 

If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.

I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.

sam


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> mar·zi·pan   [mahr-zuh-pan] Show IPA
> noun
> a confection made of almonds reduced to a paste with sugar and often molded into various forms, usually diminutive fruits and vegetables.
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Definition of MARZIPAN
> 
> : a confection of crushed almonds or almond paste, sugar, and egg whites that is often shaped into various forms
> 
> 
> 
> And confection is also known as icing sugar. Therefore the almond confection is known as icing or marzipan because of the almond.
> 
> Merriam-Webster Dictionary definition of marzipan: "a confection of almond paste, sugar, and egg whites"
> 
> This is a silly discussion and no one is going to "win" or "loose" at this. I have done my research and I know what the marzipan is. If you disagree with the definitions then, that is your business. I also have consulted with my stepson who is a chef with a degree in cooking. He said that the marzipan is another name for almond icing. This can be the end of this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OED:confection n. 1 an elaborate sweet dish or delicacy. 2 an elaborate article of women's dress. 3 the action of mixing or compounding something. Sorry it's not the end of the discussion but correctness in language is a particular obsession of mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear. Mine too. There is no marzipan to be bought where I live. My strange banishment to this Podunk place has been mentioned before. Forty years ago I'd ask for English muffins and they'd say "What?" at the grocery store. Times have changed just a little bit. Not enough to include marzipan.
Click to expand...

Is there not almond paste in the baking aisle? Pretty close to marzipan, at least in taste. And almond solo comes in cans. Other paste is in a roll encased in plastic.


----------



## iamsam

dave - thanks for the recipe - i was going to ask you where you get it - also - why would you want to ice a cake after you put marzipan on it - itsn't that sweet enough and look ok? just wondering. think i could make it if i am careful.

sam

also - if when you say icing sugar are you meaning powdered sugar - i understand the castor sugar - just wondering;.



FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every dictionary and cookbook that I have checked into states that marzipan is indeed another name for almond icing. I guess I will go with what the authorities state. I do know that icing can be made into figures and decorations. I also do know that icing/frosting is made from icing sugar and other ingredients and flavors. The one thing that gives it the name marzipan is the almond flavoring (as opposed to chocolate icing which is flavored with chocolate). If there was no almond flavoring in the icing, it would be called something else and not marzipan. I can and do use research too in order to get my facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> _Marzipan_ is also known as _Almond Paste_, more often than not, I buy mine from the local baker, but I do sometimes make it. This is my grandmother's receipt and it comes out very well. This quantity is sufficient to cover the top and sides of an eight or nine inch fruit cake, prior to icing and decorating.
> 
> *Marzipan*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) ground almonds
> 8 oz (225g) icing sugar, sifted
> 8 oz (225g) caster sugar
> 2 egg yolks
> 1 tsp (5ml) lemon juice
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) vanilla essence
> 
> *Method:*
> Combine the almonds and both sugars together.
> 
> Add the other ingredients and mix to a stiff dough, knead lightly. Cover and chill for 30 minutes.
> 
> Roll out to the required thickness on a board dusted with icing sugar.
> 
> Just laziness buying readymade!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave


The color difference is very interesting. I wondered about the egg yolks since I had seen only whites mentioned before. Interesting that there should be a geographical difference.


----------



## Dori Sage

I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.


----------



## iamsam

i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.

good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.

sam


----------



## Ceili

thewren said:


> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: My hero, Sam! you took the words right out of my mouth/keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam


I think the cats argument has been and gone.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - thanks for the recipe - i was going to ask you where you get it - also - why would you want to ice a cake after you put marzipan on it - itsn't that sweet enough and look ok? just wondering. think i could make it if i am careful.
> 
> sam
> 
> also - if when you say icing sugar are you meaning powdered sugar - i understand the castor sugar - just wondering;.


Two reasons; firstly, marzipan tastes nice; secondly, it smooths out any irregularities in the cake and provides a firm base for the icing to stick to.

The second reason is the most important one for celebration cakes. With a layer of marzipan, you get a far better finish, think of it as putting plaster on a wall prior to hanging the wall-paper, it's pretty much the same priciple.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

Dave--thanks for the marzipan receipt. My SIL is potty about marzipan and will happily trade the cake (which she doesn't care for) for the marzipan (which doesn't appeal to most members of my family)!! I'll be sure to make some for her on my next visit to the "Auld Sod" (polite version.


----------



## mjs

Dori Sage said:


> I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.


Royal icing is no big deal to prepare but you need to watch where you use it. Many decades ago I made a beautiful birthday cake with a whipped cream frosting and beautiful green leaves all over it made of royal frosting. The cream reacted with the frosting's egg whites and all the decorations just dissolved and dripped all down the cake. it still tasted good.


----------



## dandylion

O.k. Sam, are you saying I'm wrong for not letting Izzy outside when that is where she was found? 
Sue/d



thewren said:


> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam


----------



## gingerwitch

Tastes like it too--sorry, Dave, couldn't resist.


FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave - thanks for the recipe - i was going to ask you where you get it - also - why would you want to ice a cake after you put marzipan on it - itsn't that sweet enough and look ok? just wondering. think i could make it if i am careful.
> 
> sam
> 
> also - if when you say icing sugar are you meaning powdered sugar - i understand the castor sugar - just wondering;.
> 
> 
> 
> Two reasons; firstly, marzipan tastes nice; secondly, it smooths out any irregularities in the cake and provides a firm base for the icing to stick to.
> 
> The second reason is the most important one for celebration cakes. With a layer of marzipan, you get a far better finish, think of it as putting plaster on a wall prior to hanging the wall-paper, it's pretty much the same priciple.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Sorry Sam, I missed the other part of your question. Caster sugar is fine grain crystalline sugar. Icing sugar is a fine smooth powdered sugar mixed with an anti-caking agent such as cornstarch.

Dave


----------



## Sandy

When I left this morning to go meet some of my high school buddies we were on the beginning of page 8 now there are 18 pages. I guess I've got my work cut out for me reading them all. But I had a great time with my friends today even though it was a rainy day.


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.


Royal icing is easy to make and is wonderful if you want your cake to be ice-rink smooth. This will make enough for an eight inch round cake.

*Royal Icing*

1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
2 egg whites, chilled
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
3 drops glycerine

Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> Sorry Sam, I missed the other part of your question. Caster sugar is fine grain crystalline sugar. Icing sugar is a fine smooth powdered sugar mixed with an anti-caking agent such as cornstarch.
> 
> Dave


Sometime maybe twenty years ago I got a bag of sugar at the grocery store without paying close attention, and it was super-fine. I want you to know I regarded that bag of sugar with great distrust, because it just wasn't right. Eventually I used it up, but I've seen no more since then. Thanks goodness. Just not sure how that fits into my cookbooks.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: flockie just incase you missed the list- my GS team won 8-1. Their next game is Tuesday evening. We plan to go.


----------



## wannabear

woo hooooo!


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Sam, I missed the other part of your question. Caster sugar is fine grain crystalline sugar. Icing sugar is a fine smooth powdered sugar mixed with an anti-caking agent such as cornstarch.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime maybe twenty years ago I got a bag of sugar at the grocery store without paying close attention, and it was super-fine. I want you to know I regarded that bag of sugar with great distrust, because it just wasn't right. Eventually I used it up, but I've seen no more since then. Thanks goodness. Just not sure how that fits into my cookbooks.
Click to expand...

If I accidentally got superfine sugar I would hoard it to use only in special baking.


----------



## wannabear

Yeah, and I would too, NOW. What did I know back then?


----------



## iamsam

well - i have finally gone and done it.

i have about eight rows done on my first pair of socks. goodness the needles are tiny. you can hardly tell i have knitted any.

as slow as it is going it will be next year before i wear them unless i get faster - still navigation my way around four needles while keeping the fifth one busy. 

i could buy several pair of socks for what i paid for the year. lol

sam


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam


Great comment, Sam. My thoughts exactly. Poor Dave. No doubt he will never again post a cake recipe!


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam


Oh, I can't stop laughing. This whole thing has been too funny for words. Who of us will ever forget that word ---- Marzipan!!!


----------



## CrochetyLady

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal icing is easy to make and is wonderful if you want your cake to be ice-rink smooth. This will make enough for an eight inch round cake.
> 
> *Royal Icing*
> 
> 1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
> 2 egg whites, chilled
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
> 3 drops glycerine
> 
> Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you again, Dave for another recipe. Once again, though, a mystery ingredient. What is glycerine? (I'm assuming it's not the nitro type!)


----------



## dandylion

Sam, 
or anyone else who has an idea here, I am aftraid that I must knit too tightly. Lately. Whenever I knit a scarf I can not keep the edges from rolling. Even with a border, I start out with the scarf very flat and lovely, but by the time that I have knit almost halfway through, when the scarf starts to hang down, I seem to have knit so tightly that the scarf curls. Am I correct about that reasoning or is there another answer?

I''m very dissappointed about this. Can anyone help? sue/d



thewren said:


> well - i have finally gone and done it.
> 
> i have about eight rows done on my first pair of socks. goodness the needles are tiny. you can hardly tell i have knitted any.
> 
> as slow as it is going it will be next year before i wear them unless i get faster - still navigation my way around four needles while keeping the fifth one busy.
> 
> i could buy several pair of socks for what i paid for the year. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:   81Brighteyes--I totally agree. Dave please keep send us recipes-I for one enjoy them and learn from them. I don't do much cooking as both my husband and I are diabetic and eat very bland foods, but I enjoy the dishes thru your recipes.


----------



## iamsam

dandylion said:


> Sam,
> or anyone else who has an idea here, I am aftraid that I must knit too tightly. Lately. Whenever I knit a scarf I can not keep the edges from rolling. Even with a border, I start out with the scarf very flat and lovely, but by the time that I have knit almost halfway through, when the scarf starts to hang down, I seem to have knit so tightly that the scarf curls. Am I correct about that reasoning or is there another answer?
> 
> I''m very dissappointed about this. Can anyone help? sue/d
> 
> dandylion - stockinette (wrong spelling) will curl - even with a border. however - somewhere i read that if you crochet one or two rounds it would help it lay flat. also said that when you were doing the corner to double crochet so there is extra yarn when you make the turn.
> 
> garter stitch does not curl but also makes for a boring scarf unles you are doing stripes.
> 
> i made heidi quite a few scarves but they all had patterns and laid flat.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> sam


----------



## dandylion

You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong. 
This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote. 
I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d



thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> or anyone else who has an idea here, I am aftraid that I must knit too tightly. Lately. Whenever I knit a scarf I can not keep the edges from rolling. Even with a border, I start out with the scarf very flat and lovely, but by the time that I have knit almost halfway through, when the scarf starts to hang down, I seem to have knit so tightly that the scarf curls. Am I correct about that reasoning or is there another answer?
> 
> I''m very dissappointed about this. Can anyone help? sue/d
> 
> dandylion - stockinette (wrong spelling) will curl - even with a border. however - somewhere i read that if you crochet one or two rounds it would help it lay flat. also said that when you were doing the corner to double crochet so there is extra yarn when you make the turn.
> 
> garter stitch does not curl but also makes for a boring scarf unles you are doing stripes.
> 
> i made heidi quite a few scarves but they all had patterns and laid flat.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Sam -Hi see you ae still on here this late hour. I should go to bed but can't sleep right now. Was talking to one of my long lost cousins in Alabama, and catching up on family history. She is about 4 years younger than I, but her older brother and I were in the same first grade class. Probably the last time I saw her was about 16 yrs. ago. We had a nice chat though. after I had typed quite abit FB messed up and I had to retype it. UGH!! Anyway hope things are going well for you. I appreciated you comment about stopping the nonsence-we need to have fun and encourage one another, not squibble over difference of opinions. Hope your breathing is better. I have not been doing good on my blood sugar, shame on me. geting old is not all its cut out to be. Young KP's stay healthy and take care of yourselves-cause it will catch up with you!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam


You know you can't tell a cat what to do....so whatever you argue...the cat will do whatever it wants despite your thoughts! :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: flockie just incase you missed the list- my GS team won 8-1. Their next game is Tuesday evening. We plan to go.


Thanks for the update.... I replied to your message about the upcoming game before catching up with the rest of the posts. I did see your post about the win. Way to go!


----------



## deescrafty

They did ok, thanks for asking. For my 14-year old gd it was her first meet. She was 3rd in the medley, 4th in two other, and the relay team was disqualified because the 1st swimmer jumped the gun. My 15-year old gs was moved to varsity, and swam solid 2nds & 3rds. They were pleased for their 1st showing this year; the other team was larger with some really good swimmers. I'm very proud of them.


----------



## deescrafty

Wyn, my nephew was there 14 months and we were so glad and relieved to have him home. I know exactly how you feel, his brother reports for boot camp at Pendleton in June, so at least 4 more years of worry mixed with pride. Congratulations on having him home, and please pass on my thanks for his service.


----------



## KatyNora

deescrafty said:


> They did ok, thanks for asking. For my 14-year old gd it was her first meet. She was 3rd in the medley, 4th in two other, and the relay team was disqualified because the 1st swimmer jumped the gun. My 15-year old gs was moved to varsity, and swam solid 2nds & 3rds. They were pleased for their 1st showing this year; the other team was larger with some really good swimmers. I'm very proud of them.


As well you should be! It takes a lot of hard work and they both did very well. Be sure to fill us in on their future meets, OK?


----------



## DorisT

Hi all, this is the first chance I've had to join you this weekend. And here it is 1:45 AM DST!! I had good intentions to do a lot of yard work on Saturday, but all I got done was plant 3 pots of pansies for the front of the house. And, worst of all, I broke a brand new $12 pot that I just bought this week. That's life, I guess. For some reason, I was tired, slept all afternoon, had very little dinner. I'm OK now, though, thank goodness!

The cake recipe sounds great, Dave. Maybe I can talk someone into making it for me for Mother's Day!

See you all sometime later today.


----------



## deescrafty

How terrible for your niece
I'll keep her in my prayers, and her family.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: deescrafty-Congratulations for the placement of your GD and GS. I llove to watch swimmers. It takes a lot of training. In sunny California I imagine they get alot ot great weather to swim. It's cold up here. Last summer was not to bad but I love the water and would stay in it if I could. My DH does not like any water-he never learn to swim and is dreadfully afraid of even a pool in the shallow end. Tell your grandchildren we are wishing them well and anxiously waiting to see how they do in future meets. Be Proud Grandma! (As I see by the smile on your face you are)


----------



## iamsam

dandylion said:


> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> dandylion - that is easy to do when the directions are easy to remember - one gets going without even thinking much about what they are doing and before you know it the stitches are too tight or too loose.
> 
> i usually frog back to where it looks right and try to keep my stitches all the same - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> i have a scarf almost half done - i have frogged it more times than i care to remember - it is lopi bulky - i love the yarn but the scarf would get too narrow - knitting too tight - so i would frog back. now i am thinking of frogging the whole thing and starting over - i think it is too wide - too stiff - something is just off. the lady at the shop said maybe i should use a larger needle. i will take it along the next time i go in and see what she says. hopefully i will have it ready for next winter.
> 
> good luck on you scarf - maybe the crochet will help. i know how frustrated you must feel.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

carol - you sound like maelinde's quote -- something about cats and women doing as they wish - hey maelinde - we need to see your quote - we miss you.

sam



cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can't tell a cat what to do....so whatever you argue...the cat will do whatever it wants despite your thoughts! :-D
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

deescrafty - give them all a "good show" from me - all their hard work paid off. bet they do even better as the year progresses. i wish my high school had had a pool - that is one sport i would have gone out for.

sam



deescrafty said:


> Wyn, my nephew was there 14 months and we were so glad and relieved to have him home. I know exactly how you feel, his brother reports for boot camp at Pendleton in June, so at least 4 more years of worry mixed with pride. Congratulations on having him home, and please pass on my thanks for his service.


----------



## kac47874

wannabear said:


> When I make my long-delayed trip to the UK, I'm taking a list of addresses and phone numbers, and I'll wait patiently till either you come out and go with me somewhere, or ask me in for tea and cakes! I'll repay the favor on this side of the pond by taking you to a fish camp or a barbecue place here in NC. Both. There are so many KPers here - you could make your whole trip to the US with your feet never touching the ground!


Oh man! Haven't heard of "fish camp" for ages, lived in NC from 80-83.... that and What-a-Burger!!!

Kathy


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Sam. It's good to have encouragement.  I never thought of myself as a perfectionist, although, I may sound that way today. I think somethings in the air. Maybe it's the solor effect 

AAANNNDD, it's getting very late. I'm signing off for tonight. It's been a pleasure, and I was glad to see Doris chime in.

See you all tomorrow. Sue/d



thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> dandylion - that is easy to do when the directions are easy to remember - one gets going without even thinking much about what they are doing and before you know it the stitches are too tight or too loose.
> 
> i usually frog back to where it looks right and try to keep my stitches all the same - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> i have a scarf almost half done - i have frogged it more times than i care to remember - it is lopi bulky - i love the yarn but the scarf would get too narrow - knitting too tight - so i would frog back. now i am thinking of frogging the whole thing and starting over - i think it is too wide - too stiff - something is just off. the lady at the shop said maybe i should use a larger needle. i will take it along the next time i go in and see what she says. hopefully i will have it ready for next winter.
> 
> good luck on you scarf - maybe the crochet will help. i know how frustrated you must feel.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.

here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

sam


----------



## kac47874

thewren said:


> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam


sam you make me laugh :lol:

kathy


----------



## iamsam

i should be a standup comic. lolololol

sam



kac47874 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> sam you make me laugh :lol:
> 
> kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## kac47874

dandylion said:


> O.k. Sam, are you saying I'm wrong for not letting Izzy outside when that is where she was found?
> Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

Izzy is too pretty to go outside, unless, of course, she wants to.... 
Mine sat in the flower pot today, since it was nice outside... we thought it was a new sprout, a cat-a-lily....


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture.

sam


----------



## carol's gifts

kac47874- We had a What-A-Burger in Augusta, Ga. I wonder if it is still there. Sure were good hamburgers!! I was in high school when I went there the first time with my friend and her mother. I remember it was a rainy cold winter night, and boy did that hot fresh burger taste good! :lol: :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:    That'sreally funny Cat-a-Lily!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Sam I had a comment for you earlier about this comment. Yes you could be a stand-up comic, and then when you get tired you can lay down and still be funny!!!


----------



## deescrafty

Thank you, carolsgifts and Sam, I appreciate your comments. Those kids have been through a lot the past 2 years and coming to live with me was not what they expected would happen. But they are coping and are such good kids, and I am as proud of them as if they were my own. Both are in ROTC and work hard in school, get good grades and participate in sports and volunteer work. Couldn't be better, yet still manage to be kids. I sure am learning about today's music!


----------



## darowil

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> darowil, now days they make socks for teens & young people where the sock are not in pairs. All they have to do is just grab 2 & put them on. My neice Ashley has some in both foot socks & knee socks. they are really cute.
> Lisa


A friend of ours when he got married 28 years ago wore two blue socks- he refused to wear a pair but agreed to at least match the colour. So its not new- though he was considered 'different' wearing odd socks. one of my daughters rarely wears matching sokcs. One year I did kn it her two unmatching socks. But the unfinished ones are so different they would look add together (but then I wear pairs- I try to match up my stripes but it doesn't always work.

Nanacaren, by the time my daughter left home I didn'y bother to match them- especilly as there were rarely pairs in the wash anyway.


----------



## carol's gifts

deescrafty-They are blessed to have you in their life; Sounds like they really appreciate it also since they are involved in good character building events and activites. Same as for my children.I can honestly say i owe it mostly to my son and dau-in-law. They have not only told them how much they love them , but also by being involved with each one of them and keeping time for family time together. I could not ask for any better. Those children are loved. Think I'll try and go to bed now. Took a snooze in the recliner earlier and messed up my sleep time. Somenights I do this, and it ruins my sleep pattern. Wish me good zzzzzz's.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
Click to expand...

Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.


----------



## Sandy

After falling asleep I have finally caught up.

Sam now that you are doing socks you can try that little basket. After I get the bottom done I usually switch to a 12" or 16" circular depending on what kind of yarn I'm using. I am waiting patiently for pictures of "our god children" (puppies)! I bet they"re getting huge!

I need to go reset all of my clocks now see you all later.


----------



## darowil

My newsletter now arrives 1 hour earlier! And when we fall back in a couple of weeks it will be even earlier. Arriving at 8.30pm as it has for the last few months has made for many later nights.

Sam well done on trying socks they are great- while I knit many things socks are my constant for the last coupleof years since making my first pair.


----------



## FireballDave

CrochetyLady said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal icing is easy to make and is wonderful if you want your cake to be ice-rink smooth. This will make enough for an eight inch round cake.
> 
> *Royal Icing*
> 
> 1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
> 2 egg whites, chilled
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
> 3 drops glycerine
> 
> Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again, Dave for another recipe. Once again, though, a mystery ingredient. What is glycerine? (I'm assuming it's not the nitro type!)
Click to expand...

No it's not the nitro type, although it is related. Glycerine is also known as glycerol and glycerin, it is a colourless, odourless, viscous liquid with the chemical formula C3 H8 O3, that had the boys drawing carbohydrate molecules on the tablecloth!

It is used extensively in the food industry, most commercially produced biscuits (US=cookies) contain it, as an additive it is listed as E422. It is also used in the pharmaceutical industry in everything from cough mixture to aftershave balm, so its a useful compound. In domestic cooking it is used in royal icing because it allows the surface to set but inhibits the albumen in the egg white from drying out until it reaches tooth-shattering concrete solidity! It is also used in confectionery to maintain a soft texture.

A little goes a long way, I reckon on a 1.3 fl. oz (38ml) bottle to last about five years, it doesn't go off. You can find it with the food colourings and essences in grocery stores, I see my current bottle is _Supercook_ brand, but other essence manufacturers also sell it for about £1.50 (US$2.35) per bottle.

Hope that explains it for you, if you plan on decorating lots of cakes, a bottle is a good investment; as I said, it lasts for years!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> or anyone else who has an idea here, I am aftraid that I must knit too tightly. Lately. Whenever I knit a scarf I can not keep the edges from rolling. Even with a border, I start out with the scarf very flat and lovely, but by the time that I have knit almost halfway through, when the scarf starts to hang down, I seem to have knit so tightly that the scarf curls. Am I correct about that reasoning or is there another answer?
> 
> I''m very dissappointed about this. Can anyone help? sue/d
> 
> dandylion - stockinette (wrong spelling) will curl - even with a border. however - somewhere i read that if you crochet one or two rounds it would help it lay flat. also said that when you were doing the corner to double crochet so there is extra yarn when you make the turn.
> 
> garter stitch does not curl but also makes for a boring scarf unles you are doing stripes.
> 
> i made heidi quite a few scarves but they all had patterns and laid flat.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ribs work well for a flat scarf, as does _Basket Stitch_ and _Moss Stitch_ and all their variants.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

LadyRN49, I don't have any words that will ease the pain and anguish that Sandy, you and your family are experiencing. I wish there was a way to make things "all better", but I expect that time will be the great healer. I do hope they can catch the person who did this, and that justice will be swift. My prayers are with you all. As others have said, it is a blessing that the two children did not wake up.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i should be a standup comic. lolololol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> sam you make me laugh :lol:
> 
> kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for your intervention Sam, I was sorting transparencies to illustrate a lecture until the small hours, but was using another program to write the automatic controls to synchronise the projectors to a soundtrack. When I saw what was happening I posted the receipt for marzipan to stop the _squabbling in a vacuum_ that was going on, they only had to ask!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

LadyRN49 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> My demonstration in speech class was cleaning and running a scale on my trumpet. Teacher was impressed.
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone for your support. Sandy has some physical injuries but the mental are going to be the real problem. The baby is doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so thankful the baby is doing fine. The mental will be a hurtle I'm afraid but with love and support and prayers she can slowly come through it. I pray she is a strong person. It makes me sad there are such creeps out there to prey on people. He is a coward and lowlife.
Click to expand...

Sandy is very strong. She had the presence of mind to not struggle in order to protect her two girls and unborn child from harm. Larry was going to park his rig and fly home and she told him no, she would be alright until he finished his run. My Sister is with her and will bring her and the girls back with her. We are praising the Lord that it wasn't worse. Of course the whole family will support her in any way we can.[/quote]

My prayers for healing. Thank goodness the children are ok-- I am sure that is a comfort to her as is her family's love and support. Hugs and prayers and may justice be swift.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> The color difference is very interesting. I wondered about the egg yolks since I had seen only whites mentioned before. Interesting that there should be a geographical difference.
Click to expand...

Marzipan as confectionery was popular in Georgian Engand and up until the Edwardian era, it became less popular in the 1920s. However, its usefulness in cake-decorating remains and is now its main application in the UK. Continental confectioners still use it extensively, the moulds for the plaques of some, like the Imperial Confectioner in Tallinn, were created by famous artists and sculptors and are exquisitely detailed, you are literally eating a work of art!

If you look at the receipts I have given above, to make the quantity of marzipan required to prepare a standard round eight inch cake, you will need two egg yolks. To make the royal icing required to decorate the same cake requires two egg whites. That's two whole eggs and no waste!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:   81Brighteyes--I totally agree. Dave please keep send us recipes-I for one enjoy them and learn from them. I don't do much cooking as both my husband and I are diabetic and eat very bland foods, but I enjoy the dishes thru your recipes.


Try this, I have posted it before, but it is a good receipt that can be worked into a diabetic diet, in moderation.

*Dave's Applecake

Ingredients:*

_For the base:_
4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry

_For the filling:_
1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
2 tbs (30ml) water
1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste (see below)

_For the topping:_
2 oz (55g) caster sugar
2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
2 oz (55g) self-raising flour
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
1 large egg

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_

Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.

Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.

Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.

Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.

Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.

One slice (one-sixth of the cake) with a cup of tea in the afternoon is fine for a diabetic, if you sustitute it for another 'permitted treat' like a banana. In the 1960s even bananas were completely forbidden and absolutely everything had to be weighed and measured precisely, a diabetic diet meant cooking an entirely separate menu. To-day things are a little less rigid, one-third of an ounce of sugar is generally acceptable provided the person doesn't suffer from 'brittle diabetes'.

It does at least look and taste like 'normal' food making it acceptable to offer non-diabetic guests who may visit, they do not need to know if a person has a medical condition and will never guess from eating this!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
*Royal Icing*

1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
2 egg whites, chilled
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
3 drops glycerine

Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.

Dave[/quote]

Good Morning Dave, What is icing sugar? is that our confectioners sugar? Thank You


----------



## Strawberry4u

Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave


My mom made marzipan for special occasions and when she would make cakes for weddings. It was always fun to help make the tiny fruits and flowers that went onto the cakes.
I had a recipe for marzipan that dates bake to the 16th century. I am not sure where it has gone to.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: flockie just incase you missed the list- my GS team won 8-1. Their next game is Tuesday evening. We plan to go.


 :thumbup: way to go !!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> well - i have finally gone and done it.
> 
> i have about eight rows done on my first pair of socks. goodness the needles are tiny. you can hardly tell i have knitted any.
> 
> as slow as it is going it will be next year before i wear them unless i get faster - still navigation my way around four needles while keeping the fifth one busy.
> 
> i could buy several pair of socks for what i paid for the year. lol
> 
> sam


I knew it get to you. they are so much different than the ones you buy.


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Royal Icing*
> 
> 1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
> 2 egg whites, chilled
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
> 3 drops glycerine
> 
> Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dave, What is icing sugar? is that our confectioners sugar? Thank You
Click to expand...

I think it probably is. It's the fine white powdery sugar used for glace icing and for dusting desserts as well as when making fruit coulis, especially raspberry.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. Sam, are you saying I'm wrong for not letting Izzy outside when that is where she was found?
> Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Izzy is too pretty to go outside, unless, of course, she wants to....
> Mine sat in the flower pot today, since it was nice outside... we thought it was a new sprout, a cat-a-lily....
Click to expand...

If I may but in. I wouldn't let a cat out to roam first it's to dangerous. There are people that like to torture animals specially cats, secondly neighbors unless you live far apart look unkindly to a cat defecating or peeing in their flowerbeds or gardens. Nothing kills a plant faster then their waste. I know I had to close up my garden because of an inconsiderate cat owner that let her cats 4 of them roam and since I lived next door my yard became one big litterbox. Plus being allergic to cats I'm unable to enjoy my yard. They eat my fish in my fishpond. Well I could go on but you get my drift. Some people that aren't animal lovers like myself could poison the nuisant cat. But it's a cat doing only what a cat does. Here they have tried to tell people to keep their animals either in the house or in their own yard for safety. So please keep your precious kitty in doors for a long healthy life. You don't want her getting fleas or other perisites. It's a known fact that animals that stay mostly outdoors have shorter life spans. Just saying.


----------



## Strawberry4u

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - i have finally gone and done it.
> 
> i have about eight rows done on my first pair of socks. goodness the needles are tiny. you can hardly tell i have knitted any.
> 
> as slow as it is going it will be next year before i wear them unless i get faster - still navigation my way around four needles while keeping the fifth one busy.
> 
> i could buy several pair of socks for what i paid for the year. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it get to you. they are so much different than the ones you buy.
Click to expand...

I've heard horror stories about knitting socks so I've been afraid to try it.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> If it does then I guess I'm obsessive too.
> sam


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Great comment, Sam. My thoughts exactly. Poor Dave. No doubt he will never again post a cake recipe!
Click to expand...

You aren't wrong there, I've come to the conclusion they're best avoided! If I'm not being told off by those on a diet for putting temptation in their path or diabetics for using sugar, the ingredients send people scurrying off to the internet and their dictionaries and cause an international incident; that's when they aren't trying to correct my historical notes!

Having gone through my reference books, I can't find any references for _Simnel Cake_ in its present form prior to the mid-fifteenth century in England. The word almost certainly derives from the Latin word for fine wheatflour, given that Mothering Sunday occurs during Lent, the original cakes for this religious festival primarily centred on the _Mother Church_ were probably plain, the luxury item being the expensive fine grade of flour.

It is highly likely the almond paste in the centre was a dodge, a way to bend the rules concerning _Lenten Fare_. We see this with the _Hot Cross Bun_, the application of the cross exempted it from the usual rules concerning the eating of cakes during Lent. We all know the argument, "I'm not eating this fruit bun because I'm enjoying it, it's an act of religious observance, honest!"

I can't find much more in my library, I need access to a research archive and I'm not riding 15 miles into town on a Sunday!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

Good Morning Dave, What is icing sugar? is that our confectioners sugar? Thank You[/quote]

I think it probably is. It's the fine white powdery sugar used for glace icing and for dusting desserts as well as when making fruit coulis, especially raspberry.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero


----------



## KateB

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave - unfortunately you lost me round about the year factor! It's nothing to do with your excellent explanation, it's me . . . never was much good at maths.  However I'm going to print it off and persevere. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks worse than it actually is to work. It actually only uses simple arithmetic. Try working out your own date of birth as an example, or a date next week to make sure you're doing it correctly. Then you can start winning drinks from all your friends!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That is an incentive! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero


I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!

I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.

Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!

Dave_


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> dandylion - that is easy to do when the directions are easy to remember - one gets going without even thinking much about what they are doing and before you know it the stitches are too tight or too loose.
> 
> i usually frog back to where it looks right and try to keep my stitches all the same - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> i have a scarf almost half done - i have frogged it more times than i care to remember - it is lopi bulky - i love the yarn but the scarf would get too narrow - knitting too tight - so i would frog back. now i am thinking of frogging the whole thing and starting over - i think it is too wide - too stiff - something is just off. the lady at the shop said maybe i should use a larger needle. i will take it along the next time i go in and see what she says. hopefully i will have it ready for next winter.
> 
> good luck on you scarf - maybe the crochet will help. i know how frustrated you must feel.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there something about slipping the first stitch or two of every row to prevent curling? Creating a selvage edge?
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil, now days they make socks for teens & young people where the sock are not in pairs. All they have to do is just grab 2 & put them on. My neice Ashley has some in both foot socks & knee socks. they are really cute.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of ours when he got married 28 years ago wore two blue socks- he refused to wear a pair but agreed to at least match the colour. So its not new- though he was considered 'different' wearing odd socks. one of my daughters rarely wears matching sokcs. One year I did kn it her two unmatching socks. But the unfinished ones are so different they would look add together (but then I wear pairs- I try to match up my stripes but it doesn't always work.
> 
> Nanacaren, by the time my daughter left home I didn'y bother to match them- especilly as there were rarely pairs in the wash anyway.
Click to expand...

Is all of this by way of trying to foil the Sock Monster who dwells in the dryer? I never come out with all socks matched. My DH is conventional, so likes his socks matching. I always end of with odd socks. I have a huge pile that has collected over the years. Where do they go? One of life's major mysteries to me.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> sam


Thanks for this resource, Sam! It's great! I've been searching for a pattern for a baby blanket that needs to be made. I should find something here!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!

I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## cmaliza

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> The color difference is very interesting. I wondered about the egg yolks since I had seen only whites mentioned before. Interesting that there should be a geographical difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marzipan as confectionery was popular in Georgian Engand and up until the Edwardian era, it became less popular in the 1920s. However, its usefulness in cake-decorating remains and is now its main application in the UK. Continental confectioners still use it extensively, the moulds for the plaques of some, like the Imperial Confectioner in Tallinn, were created by famous artists and sculptors and are exquisitely detailed, you are literally eating a work of art!
> 
> If you look at the receipts I have given above, to make the quantity of marzipan required to prepare a standard round eight inch cake, you will need two egg yolks. To make the royal icing required to decorate the same cake requires two egg whites. That's two whole eggs and no waste!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> Dave, thank you so much for the wonderful site about 18th century tools. It is fascinating. I don't know how we "Colonists" got around to calling "receipts" --- recipes, but in Colonial Williamsburg, Virginia, many recipes were written using the word "receipts" with the ingredients and instructions.


Languages are living things, constantly evolving to meet the needs of the day.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> My son is a or was a strawberry blonde (bald now sorry Tim) he is on Navy manuevers. He'll go and go until he drops like I use to be until my back situation. That is why this is to hard for me. I did get out and had to divide my irises cleaned the front yard,fed the fish in our fish pond and did some weed spraying. I feel good..yeah baby!! mamma was a busy gal plus wash. Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow but then tomorrow is another day and I hope to accomplish something no matter how small. But I must digress. I think it must be in the red Calvin K's my sis also is a red head and she is still a gal on the go. Hummm there must be something to it....LOL


I'm pretty sure there is. I'm not a natural redhead, but everbody says it suits my personality!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Yes Dave, When I get to the museum I'll take pics., if allowed and post a review.


Thanks, I'd appreciate it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
> Carol (IL)


Fondant icing started being used commonly in the UK quite recently, around forty years ago. It is a thick icing that can be rolled out like marzipan and draped over a cake as a single-step method; instead of the traditional marzian first, icing second method. It has its place, but you'll never get the absolute perfection of Royal Icing or its unique ability to refract light; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


I made a sweater for one of the grandsons with it. I did't find it hard to work with and it works up pretty fast. He wore it al the time. It has been passed to friends for their son. Seems to have washed up pretty good too.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!
> 
> I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.
> 
> Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!
> 
> Dave_
Click to expand...

_

All this talk of cake decorating brings back fond memories of my childhood. My mother taught her mother how to make wedding cakes. Nanny made a living selling her cakes until she died. Oh how I wish I had pictures of some of the cakes._


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sweater for one of the grandsons with it. I did't find it hard to work with and it works up pretty fast. He wore it al the time. It has been passed to friends for their son. Seems to have washed up pretty good too.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation, it's always good to get the advice of somebody who has actually worked with a yarn. This pattern is knitted on 10mm needles at 9 stitches and 12 rows over 4", so it should be a quickie! Of course, I'll need to make a few changes to the original design here and there, you know what I'm like!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sweater for one of the grandsons with it. I did't find it hard to work with and it works up pretty fast. He wore it al the time. It has been passed to friends for their son. Seems to have washed up pretty good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, it's always good to get the advice of somebody who has actually worked with a yarn. This pattern is knitted on 10mm needles at 9 stitches and 12 rows over 4", so it should be a quickie! Of course, I'll need to make a few changes to the original design here and there, you know what I'm like!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I change most of the patterns I use, unless I'm testing them out for someone. The second is almost always different.


----------



## Needleme

Strawberry4u said:


> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.


This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...

http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I change most of the patterns I use, unless I'm testing them out for someone. The second is almost always different.


A lady after my own heart! They really shouldn't give a photograph, one always sees some little detail that needs tweaking!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!

I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.

Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!

Dave[/quote]

I've never made Royal Icing. I did many years ago took cake decorating lessons all the way to a wedding cake. I have all the tools so I'm raring to go. Thank You for the info on how to go about it._


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I change most of the patterns I use, unless I'm testing them out for someone. The second is almost always different.
> 
> 
> 
> A lady after my own heart! They really should give a photograph, one always sees some little detail that needs tweaking!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes a photo wold be nice. If i find patterns without photos I make it up to see if I like it.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal icing is easy to make and is wonderful if you want your cake to be ice-rink smooth. This will make enough for an eight inch round cake.
> 
> *Royal Icing*
> 
> 1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
> 2 egg whites, chilled
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
> 3 drops glycerine
> 
> Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again, Dave for another recipe. Once again, though, a mystery ingredient. What is glycerine? (I'm assuming it's not the nitro type!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not the nitro type, although it is related. Glycerine is also known as glycerol and glycerin, it is a colourless, odourless, viscous liquid with the chemical formula C3 H8 O3, that had the boys drawing carbohydrate molecules on the tablecloth!
> 
> It is used extensively in the food industry, most commercially produced biscuits (US=cookies) contain it, as an additive it is listed as E422. It is also used in the pharmaceutical industry in everything from cough mixture to aftershave balm, so its a useful compound. In domestic cooking it is used in royal icing because it allows the surface to set but inhibits the albumen in the egg white from drying out until it reaches tooth-shattering concrete solidity! It is also used in confectionery to maintain a soft texture.
> 
> A little goes a long way, I reckon on a 1.3 fl. oz (38ml) bottle to last about five years, it doesn't go off. You can find it with the food colourings and essences in grocery stores, I see my current bottle is _Supercook_ brand, but other essence manufacturers also sell it for about £1.50 (US$2.35) per bottle.
> 
> Hope that explains it for you, if you plan on decorating lots of cakes, a bottle is a good investment; as I said, it lasts for years!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Glycerine with rosewater was a very useful moisturizer for sunburned skin.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> or anyone else who has an idea here, I am aftraid that I must knit too tightly. Lately. Whenever I knit a scarf I can not keep the edges from rolling. Even with a border, I start out with the scarf very flat and lovely, but by the time that I have knit almost halfway through, when the scarf starts to hang down, I seem to have knit so tightly that the scarf curls. Am I correct about that reasoning or is there another answer?
> 
> I''m very dissappointed about this. Can anyone help? sue/d
> 
> dandylion - stockinette (wrong spelling) will curl - even with a border. however - somewhere i read that if you crochet one or two rounds it would help it lay flat. also said that when you were doing the corner to double crochet so there is extra yarn when you make the turn.
> 
> garter stitch does not curl but also makes for a boring scarf unles you are doing stripes.
> 
> i made heidi quite a few scarves but they all had patterns and laid flat.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ribs work well for a flat scarf, as does _Basket Stitch_ and _Moss Stitch_ and all their variants.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the number of stitches used for a border matters, i.e. too few stitches and they don't do the job of avoiding curling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...

http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf[/quote]

Thank You so much it is a lovely blanket and I will be making it.


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf
Click to expand...

Very pretty stitch pattern, my mother made herself a Summer top in mercerised cotton using it, many years ago.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Royal Icing*
> 
> 1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
> 2 egg whites, chilled
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
> 3 drops glycerine
> 
> Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dave, What is icing sugar? is that our confectioners sugar? Thank You
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it probably is. It's the fine white powdery sugar used for glace icing and for dusting desserts as well as when making fruit coulis, especially raspberry.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

yes it is


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> Glycerine with rosewater was a very useful moisturizer for sunburned skin.


It does indeed, it is used in many moisturising soaps as well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> I've never made Royal Icing. I did many years ago took cake decorating lessons all the way to a wedding cake. I have all the tools so I'm raring to go. Thank You for the info on how to go about it.


I'm sure you'll enjoy using it. Once set, details can be carved with a fine scalpel, some sugar sculptures are sublime!

Dave


----------



## mjs

In case others have wondered about eccles cake, this is enlightening. And then from that, to two types of pastry.

http://www.answers.com/topic/eccles-cake-2


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> In case others have wondered about eccles cake, this is enlightening. And then from that, to two types of pastry.
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/eccles-cake-2


Love 'em!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very pretty stitch pattern, my mother made herself a Summer top in mercerised cotton using it, many years ago.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That sounds lovely too!


----------



## wannabear

If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.


Maybe if you sniffed them you'd feel differently?


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.


You'd be missing out!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you sniffed them you'd feel differently?
Click to expand...

My grandmother called them fly pie. They were good.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> As I have just joined the large group of people who are pre-diabetic, I am afraid I won't be celebrating with a Simnel cake, because I would end up eating most of it myself, But thanks for the interesting history [as always], Dave- it sounds too delicious a receipt. I am cooking lite Cauliflower soup with some of my own chicken stock, this week, wholemeal bread, hopefully next week mixed grain, which is what I am assured is better for me. Pity I am forbidden spinach and broccoli, and grapefruit as well. The delights of growing older!!!...


Try the applecake, it has a very low sugar content and can be accommodated into all but the most restricted of diets.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

Wool Ease in general ( all weights) is a pretty good yarn to deal with, having the elastic and forgiving qualities of pure wool, also the warmth and loft but is easy care. I've used thick and quick to make slipper socks for my husband and have to pry them off his feet to wash them--he even wears them to bed in cold weather!


FireballDave said:


> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you sniffed them you'd feel differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother called them fly pie. They were good.
Click to expand...

I love them and we call them Fly Cemeteries!


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Wool Ease in general ( all weights) is a pretty good yarn to deal with, having the elastic and forgiving qualities of pure wool, also the warmth and loft but is easy care. I've used thick and quick to make slipper socks for my husband and have to pry them off his feet to wash them--he even wears them to bed in cold weather!
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks, with both you and Nana Caren recommending it, I'll seek it out when I'm shopping this week. I don't often knit with chunky yarns, so I appreciate the advice of those who've used it. I'm quite looking forward to this project, something for the Easter weekend perhaps.

Dave


----------



## fairknitter

What a beautiful table! Could you explain the table setting? I see luncheon plates with napkins, tea cups with napkins, and additional plates without napkins. Also, there doesn't seem to be any silverware. Just finger foods, perhaps? I would love to do a traditional tea for my mother and grandaughter. I have a lovely tea set, but I guess I have never set it correctly. Thank you from Jan in the wild, wild West.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you sniffed them you'd feel differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother called them fly pie. They were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love them and we call them Fly Cemeteries!
Click to expand...

It is strange grandmothers on both sides were diabetic but made the most decadent desserts. My dad's mother was English and mom's was Dutch/German.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you sniffed them you'd feel differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother called them fly pie. They were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love them and we call them Fly Cemeteries!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is strange grandmothers on both sides were diabetic but made the most decadent desserts. My dad's mother was English and mom's was Dutch/German.
Click to expand...

There's your answer, all nations addicted to biscuits. Brits particularly adore biscuits, factories churn out millions of them. The Dutch and Germans are justly famous for theirs too, _Boy Heaven!_

Dave


----------



## wannabear

I'm reading a Lord Peter Wimsey mystery by Dorothy L. Sayers. One of the characters just said that an event happened at seven o'clock _summer time._ I know that the UK has another set of names for what we call Daylight Saving Time and the other part of the year, which is generally called 'not being on Daylight Saving Time.'

When did that pleasant phrase, summer time, quit being the proper name for when to set the clocks? Can anybody remember this or was it so long ago that present-day adults didn't take part in it?


----------



## NanaCaren

It is strange grandmothers on both sides were diabetic but made the most decadent desserts. My dad's mother was English and mom's was Dutch/German.[/quote]

There's your answer, all nations addicted to biscuits. Brits particularly adore biscuits, factories churn out millions of them. The Dutch and Germans are justly famous for theirs too, _Boy Heaven!_

Dave[/quote]

Yes it sure was heaven. My mother made the neatest things for us. We often had Tea Time with little finger sandwiches and pastries, ect... In the spring mom would make breads in pinks, blues yellows greens. Very festive. Our lunches were the envy of the school.


----------



## Dori Sage

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!
> 
> I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.
> 
> Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!
> 
> Dave_
Click to expand...

_

Ah, it was fondant that I was thinking about, not royal icing. Got myself mixed up._


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> I'm reading a Lord Peter Wimsey mystery by Dorothy L. Sayers. One of the characters just said that an event happened at seven o'clock _summer time._ I know that the UK has another set of names for what we call Daylight Saving Time and the other part of the year, which is generally called 'not being on Daylight Saving Time.'
> 
> When did that pleasant phrase, summer time, quit being the proper name for when to set the clocks? Can anybody remember this or was it so long ago that present-day adults didn't take part in it?


_British Summer Time_, or _BST_, was introduced in 1916 and starts on the last weekend in March. During WWII daylight saving was increased, we remained on BST during the Winter and an exra hour was added in the Summer to create _Double Summer Time_, this aligned the UK's clocks with Europe.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Very Cute, catalilly  Cute Cat also!

Izzy is not allowed outside(without a leesh) in my condo complex. :roll: 

It was warm enough yesterday, though, that I was able to open an upstairs window so she could sit in the fresh air and look through the screen. She likes to watch the birds and squirrels and today we could hear them, as well. Sue/d



kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. Sam, are you saying I'm wrong for not letting Izzy outside when that is where she was found?
> Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Izzy is too pretty to go outside, unless, of course, she wants to....
> Mine sat in the flower pot today, since it was nice outside... we thought it was a new sprout, a cat-a-lily....
Click to expand...


----------



## Dori Sage

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very pretty stitch pattern, my mother made herself a Summer top in mercerised cotton using it, many years ago.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Think I'll use that pattern on large needles using bedspread weight (the thin stuff - can't think of the proper name) cotton yarn to knit kitchen curtains - very lacy looking. I'll post a pix if I every do it.


----------



## mjs

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!
> 
> I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.
> 
> Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!
> 
> Dave_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Ah, it was fondant that I was thinking about, not royal icing. Got myself mixed up._
Click to expand...

_

I have never had the courage to try fondant. Though I think King Arthur may have a mix that makes it quick and easy. I don't care for candy with soft centers, so I had no need to make fondant for that purpose._


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!
> 
> I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.
> 
> Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!
> 
> Dave_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Ah, it was fondant that I was thinking about, not royal icing. Got myself mixed up._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> I have never had the courage to try fondant. Though I think King Arthur may have a mix that makes it quick and easy. I don't care for candy with soft centers, so I had no need to make fondant for that purpose._
Click to expand...

_

You can but fondant already made up. They even have pre rolled if you don't need a whole bunch._


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for the encouragement, Sam. I had a revelation this morning as I was waking up, ORRRR I just remembered something I have read on this site, maybe, but I had the thought that I should us a needle that is 1/2 step larger on the K row of the scarf. 
I tried that and maybe it was due to the difference in feel, or maybe it was just naturally more loose, but changing that needle seemed to solve the problem for me.

I folded the scarf and the current width is even with the beginning of the scarf and I think if I finish it with this combination of needles I will like it.

It is solid black, so if you are thinking of asking for a picture of the final product, it might not show up very well in a picture, but I will try to get a decent one. 
(I think I can read your mind now, Sam)  Sue/d



thewren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> dandylion - that is easy to do when the directions are easy to remember - one gets going without even thinking much about what they are doing and before you know it the stitches are too tight or too loose.
> 
> i usually frog back to where it looks right and try to keep my stitches all the same - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> i have a scarf almost half done - i have frogged it more times than i care to remember - it is lopi bulky - i love the yarn but the scarf would get too narrow - knitting too tight - so i would frog back. now i am thinking of frogging the whole thing and starting over - i think it is too wide - too stiff - something is just off. the lady at the shop said maybe i should use a larger needle. i will take it along the next time i go in and see what she says. hopefully i will have it ready for next winter.
> 
> good luck on you scarf - maybe the crochet will help. i know how frustrated you must feel.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
Click to expand...

could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?


----------



## FireballDave

Fondant icing is a lot easier to work with and you can cut it using templates. I have seen a computerised machine that will actually do the cutting out for you, that's really making life easy!

Dave


----------



## Sandy

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sweater for one of the grandsons with it. I did't find it hard to work with and it works up pretty fast. He wore it al the time. It has been passed to friends for their son. Seems to have washed up pretty good too.
Click to expand...

I love it for making the Ovate shawls. The finished shawl really wraps around you like a big hug. I love working with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have just joined the large group of people who are pre-diabetic, I am afraid I won't be celebrating with a Simnel cake, because I would end up eating most of it myself, But thanks for the interesting history [as always], Dave- it sounds too delicious a receipt. I am cooking lite Cauliflower soup with some of my own chicken stock, this week, wholemeal bread, hopefully next week mixed grain, which is what I am assured is better for me. Pity I am forbidden spinach and broccoli, and grapefruit as well. The delights of growing older!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Try the applecake, it has a very low sugar content and can be accommodated into all but the most restricted of diets.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sorry Dave, I have missed the posting of the Applecake, along the way, could you tell me please where to find it? 
Hope you are having a lovely Sunday evening! 
This ofcourse is early Monday morning, and my project is the compost heap, and keeping the dogs under control, while I get some of my pots emptied out for a fresh start- I am a bit of a new seed junky- love the whole process- but have to wear gloves these days or my hands crack up badly. Trying a wild flower mixture- must get some bulbs in too!


----------



## Grandma Gail

thewren said:


> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam


After all, is not a rose by any other name still a rose?


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Dave. Basket weave is my favorite for baby blankets, and I use it so much that I guess I felt the need to try a different stitch this time.

I agree with you about ribs for scarves and I typically use that for scarves. Sooo that one was out, too. 

This particular niece requested a warm scarf about 8 inches wide, so that's why I deviated. If I like this scarf, I will probably use this pattern in different sizes and yarns until I get sick of it, and will be complaining about a different pattern the next time  
Thanks for the input. It has been interesting to discuss my little problem. 
I love this site so much :thumbup: Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> or anyone else who has an idea here, I am aftraid that I must knit too tightly. Lately. Whenever I knit a scarf I can not keep the edges from rolling. Even with a border, I start out with the scarf very flat and lovely, but by the time that I have knit almost halfway through, when the scarf starts to hang down, I seem to have knit so tightly that the scarf curls. Am I correct about that reasoning or is there another answer?
> 
> I''m very dissappointed about this. Can anyone help? sue/d
> 
> dandylion - stockinette (wrong spelling) will curl - even with a border. however - somewhere i read that if you crochet one or two rounds it would help it lay flat. also said that when you were doing the corner to double crochet so there is extra yarn when you make the turn.
> 
> garter stitch does not curl but also makes for a boring scarf unles you are doing stripes.
> 
> i made heidi quite a few scarves but they all had patterns and laid flat.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ribs work well for a flat scarf, as does _Basket Stitch_ and _Moss Stitch_ and all their variants.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
Click to expand...

This page has some information about all spice http://waynesword.palomar.edu/ecoph16.htm


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Sorry Dave, I have missed the posting of the Applecake, along the way, could you tell me please where to find it?
> Hope you are having a lovely Sunday evening!
> This ofcourse is early Monday morning, and my project is the compost heap, and keeping the dogs under control, while I get some of my pots emptied out for a fresh start- I am a bit of a new seed junky- love the whole process- but have to wear gloves these days or my hands crack up badly. Trying a wild flower mixture- must get some bulbs in too!


Halfway down page 22, I hope you like it!

Fine thanks, just had tea, I even managed to get a slice of cake and some trifle before _The Gannets_ scoffed the lot!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you NanaCaren! a very helpful article- so it is nutmeg and mace that are from the same plant, and Allspice is a dried berry! Hope you are having a really productive morning!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
Click to expand...

Actually, I just read about them and they are not related. It's mace that comes from nutmeg and most likely you're thinking of that. If you Google for images of nutmeg, you'll probably see some where the husk has been taken off and the red lacy part that becomes mace can be seen. Very nifty.


----------



## budasha

gingerwitch said:


> Read the link--fascinating--thanks Dave. Do you actually have such a tool at your disposal?? Had to check the OED for the origin--equally interesting and pertaining to a mythical fire dwelling type of lizard.


I read it too. I also thought that salamander was only a reptile - interesting what you can learn here - better than being in school!! :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Strawberry4u, 
Now that Izzy is in my home, she has to stay indoors. She seems to be quite content with that, by the way  She had her taste of what the real outdoor life was like before I took her in.  
P. S. did you see my earlier comment of how much you and Pammy resemble each other (just in my opinion, I guess) no one else has agreed 
Sue/d



Strawberry4u said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. Sam, are you saying I'm wrong for not letting Izzy outside when that is where she was found?
> Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Izzy is too pretty to go outside, unless, of course, she wants to....
> Mine sat in the flower pot today, since it was nice outside... we thought it was a new sprout, a cat-a-lily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I may but in. I wouldn't let a cat out to roam first it's to dangerous. There are people that like to torture animals specially cats, secondly neighbors unless you live far apart look unkindly to a cat defecating or peeing in their flowerbeds or gardens. Nothing kills a plant faster then their waste. I know I had to close up my garden because of an inconsiderate cat owner that let her cats 4 of them roam and since I lived next door my yard became one big litterbox. Plus being allergic to cats I'm unable to enjoy my yard. They eat my fish in my fishpond. Well I could go on but you get my drift. Some people that aren't animal lovers like myself could poison the nuisant cat. But it's a cat doing only what a cat does. Here they have tried to tell people to keep their animals either in the house or in their own yard for safety. So please keep your precious kitty in doors for a long healthy life. You don't want her getting fleas or other perisites. It's a known fact that animals that stay mostly outdoors have shorter life spans. Just saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Thank you NanaCaren! a very helpful article- so it is nutmeg and mace that are from the same plant, and Allspice is a dried berry! Hope you are having a really productive morning!


I am getting somethings done. Been doing a lot of reading and chatting with the grand daughters. They got iPods so like to FaceTime a lot.  I enjoy it, as I only see them for a week every each summer.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave, I have missed the posting of the Applecake, along the way, could you tell me please where to find it?
> Hope you are having a lovely Sunday evening!
> This ofcourse is early Monday morning, and my project is the compost heap, and keeping the dogs under control, while I get some of my pots emptied out for a fresh start- I am a bit of a new seed junky- love the whole process- but have to wear gloves these days or my hands crack up badly. Trying a wild flower mixture- must get some bulbs in too!
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway down page 22, I hope you like it!
> 
> Fine thanks, just had tea, I even managed to get a slice of cake and some trifle before _The Gannets_ scoffed the lot!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

thanks Dave, copied into my 'aide memoire'. Could well become my birthday treat- Apples being at their best through our winter. Bramleys are unprocurable here, I once had Lord Worsleys [?sp] growing, my daughter in Christchurch has planted one they managed to find- our best option is the Granny Smith.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for the advice, Carole. 
Yes, that advice about slipping the first stitch is a good one. Sue/d


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren, that was a good page you linked to. Nice illustrations.


----------



## FireballDave

The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

Dandylion, you are more then welcome. No I must have missed your earlier Post on how Pammy and I look similar. I have to take a look. Have a great day and give your beautiful kitty a hug for me.


----------



## dandylion

Oh, I wish you had those pictures too. You could write lovely stories around them.

I must say though, that I feel like I have gained a few extra pounds with all of the talk about cakes and icings  
Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!
> 
> I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.
> 
> Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!
> 
> Dave_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> All this talk of cake decorating brings back fond memories of my childhood. My mother taught her mother how to make wedding cakes. Nanny made a living selling her cakes until she died. Oh how I wish I had pictures of some of the cakes._
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren, that was a good page you linked to. Nice illustrations.


I thought it was a good page. Explains things nicely.


----------



## dandylion

Oooo, that is lovely, and it doesn't look simple at all. The discription says it is elegantly simple. It certainly does look elegant, but not simple. Thank you. Sue/d



Needleme said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave


could be an interesting result!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Oh, I wish you had those pictures too. You could write lovely stories around them.
> 
> I must say though, that I feel like I have gained a few extra pounds with all of the talk about cakes and icings
> Sue/d
> 
> I think I have gained as well. Nanny's favorite cake to make was gingerbread houses. She would have orders months in advance. they were such sights to see.


----------



## dandylion

I think the number of stitches used for a border matters, i.e. too few stitches and they don't do the job of avoiding curling.
mjs
MJS, You are so right! I've found that to be very true. My borders have to be wider that the patterns call for. Sue/d


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> could be an interesting result!!!
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam


I'm with you, Sam. Who knew marzipan could create such a storm. By the way, my local deli imports foods from all over the world and they sell Stollen at Christmas and one kind has a filling of marzipan.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Sam. Who knew marzipan could create such a storm. By the way, my local deli imports foods from all over the world and they sell Stollen at Christmas and one kind has a filling of marzipan.
Click to expand...

I buy a marzipan bar for a treat every once in a while. It is just a small log of marzipan dipped in dark chocolate. Wonder why I've never thought of making my own.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> sam


That's a great site, Sam. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## dandylion

Strawberry4u said:


> Dandylion, you are more then welcome. No I must have missed your earlier Post on how Pammy and I look similar. I have to take a look. Have a great day and give your beautiful kitty a hug for me.


Izzy hugs you back. She is quite friendly. 
And, it may be just your hair and coloring that reminds me so much of Pammy. 
Your comment about people thinking you are a natural redhead, is familiar to me, also. I have had red hair, blonde hair, strawberry blonde hair, and light brown hair, as well as my natural (almost black) dark brown hair.  
People always said they thought I was a natural redhead, until they would see my natural black. (well, it used to be anyway) Those salts are trying to overtake the peppers, now.  Sue/d


----------



## budasha

Dave, thanks for the apple cake receipt. Since my DH is diabetic, he'll be able to enjoy this - although it will never take the place of cheese cake with Jack Daniels sauce with pecans.


----------



## iamsam

Ribs work well for a flat scarf, as does _Basket Stitch_ and _Moss Stitch_ and all their variants.

Dave[/quote]

right on dave - the scarf i am doing - the pattern is called "easy mistake stitch" - which is really an offset rib - and it lays flat.

i might add that even blocking does not do anything for the roll. it might lay flat under the iron but curls the second you put it on.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

Can we please close the personal attacks. The dictionary is not a sword, nor does it dispense truth, it is only a conveyance of opinion as it relates to language, which is at ends a personal expression. Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion

You are so right, Sam. 
I think I have just now decided that I will always make patterned scarves when I don't use garter or ribbed stitches for them. 
I know that I should "never say never" so I fudged and used will always.  Sue/d



thewren said:


> Ribs work well for a flat scarf, as does _Basket Stitch_ and _Moss Stitch_ and all their variants.
> 
> Dave


right on dave - the scarf i am doing - the pattern is called "easy mistake stitch" - which is really an offset rib - and it lays flat.

i might add that even blocking does not do anything for the roll. it might lay flat under the iron but curls the second you put it on.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam


 :hunf: amen brother! if i were going to carry on and on over something it would be more important than that subject. choose your battles wisely. its ok, not to agree and its ok, if the other person thinks they are right,DITTO what sam said.


----------



## iamsam

i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?

sam


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave, thanks for the apple cake receipt. Since my DH is diabetic, he'll be able to enjoy this - although it will never take the place of cheese cake with Jack Daniels sauce with pecans.


It's not the same, but it does taste unlike typical 'diabetic food', some of which is so wholesome it's indistinguishable from the place mat!

Dave


----------



## CrochetyLady

FireballDave said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Royal Icing used when a very smooth finish is desired on a cake, i.e. a wedding cake which will then be decorated. I don't recall how that is made, but I do remember that it is quite time consuming to prepare, but it gives a gloriously smooth, shiny icing to the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal icing is easy to make and is wonderful if you want your cake to be ice-rink smooth. This will make enough for an eight inch round cake.
> 
> *Royal Icing*
> 
> 1 lb (450g) icing sugar, sifted
> 2 egg whites, chilled
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) lemon juice, strained
> 3 drops glycerine
> 
> Use immediately, it sets to produce a perfect sheer finish which can then be decorated.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again, Dave for another recipe. Once again, though, a mystery ingredient. What is glycerine? (I'm assuming it's not the nitro type!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not the nitro type, although it is related. Glycerine is also known as glycerol and glycerin, it is a colourless, odourless, viscous liquid with the chemical formula C3 H8 O3, that had the boys drawing carbohydrate molecules on the tablecloth!
> 
> It is used extensively in the food industry, most commercially produced biscuits (US=cookies) contain it, as an additive it is listed as E422. It is also used in the pharmaceutical industry in everything from cough mixture to aftershave balm, so its a useful compound. In domestic cooking it is used in royal icing because it allows the surface to set but inhibits the albumen in the egg white from drying out until it reaches tooth-shattering concrete solidity! It is also used in confectionery to maintain a soft texture.
> 
> A little goes a long way, I reckon on a 1.3 fl. oz (38ml) bottle to last about five years, it doesn't go off. You can find it with the food colourings and essences in grocery stores, I see my current bottle is _Supercook_ brand, but other essence manufacturers also sell it for about £1.50 (US$2.35) per bottle.
> 
> Hope that explains it for you, if you plan on decorating lots of cakes, a bottle is a good investment; as I said, it lasts for years!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks again, Dave. I'll be checking it out soon. Going to see my folks in Canada soon, so I'll look there too.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, thanks for the apple cake receipt. Since my DH is diabetic, he'll be able to enjoy this - although it will never take the place of cheese cake with Jack Daniels sauce with pecans.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same, but it does taste unlike typical 'diabetic food', some of which is so wholesome it's indistinguishable from the place mat!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam


Very yummy  I believe it is like a shortbread cookie instead of pie dough.


----------



## dandylion

Wow, Sunday afternoon, and I'm caught up on all 28 pages. 

Well, not really, but I will be when I have read the pages I printed. Dave, advised me once that, since I am a slow reader and read every word with emphasis  , I should print off pages and read them in my easy chair with a glass of wine. 

I've found that to be sage advice and my trash bags, now sound so musical now that I drink so much wine  
Enjoy the rest of your Sunday, all  Sue/d


----------



## CrochetyLady

Dave, one more quick question and that's it. I promise! I was thinking about the Castor sugar. I've never used it but wondered could you get the equivalent by running some regular sugar through the food processor?


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam


If you mean 'shortcrust pastry', it's the standard pastry that contains a 'shortening' fat and isn't flaky or puff. 'Short' also refers to the fact that it is lightly kneaded and therefore will not stretch in the way puff pastry dough will, shortcrust pastry breaks up into short lengths.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

strawberry4u - try www.allfreeknitting.com - they have some really nice patterns - and they are free.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam


Sam, my mother in law loved to make her shortbread crust cakes and squares and pies. It is similar to a shortbread cookie dough. Here is a simple recipe:
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/shortbread-crust/


----------



## iamsam

needless to say dave - we will definitely need a picture of the cake. any chance of the recipe?

sam



FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is our confectioner sugar. So I think I'll be trying to make a cake with Royal icing. Thank You Dave....My Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a patissier, when _The Lad/i] turns eighteen this year, his cake will be my very rich celebration cake receipt based on the wedding cake mixture used for Edward VII's wedding cake. I will be handing my cake over to a professional to ice and decorate, there is no way I would even attempt to reproduce my design!
> 
> I can give you some general tips on using Royal Icing though, I don't send eery cake away to be decorated! Firstly, it needs to be very stiff and smooth. Secondly, you need a palette knife and a bowl of hot water into which you need to dip it frequently to get the surface perfectly smooth and gleaming. Thirdly, leave the basic icing to firm up for twenty-four hours before applying the decoration. Fourthly, omit the glycerine from the icing you will be piping into fancy shapes, the same mechanism that inhibits the icing from setting rock hard, will also inhibit your ability to create fantastic forms robust enough to be free-standing.
> 
> Royal Icing is much superior to fondant icing which is incapable of the fine definition that can be achieved by a master of the art, but it does take practice. I usually create my decorations on non-stick parchment, allow them to dry, then glue them to the cake with tiny quantities of water-based glace icing; either that, or leave it to an expert who really knows what he's doing!
> 
> Dave_
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

Isn't there something about slipping the first stitch or two of every row to prevent curling? Creating a selvage edge?
Carol (IL)[/quote]

carol - it doesn't seem to help. everything i knit has a salvage row on each side. i've only knit two scarves using the stockinette stitch and neither would lay flat. i think it is just the nature of the beast.

on the other hand i wonder what would happen if you added ten stitches to the pattern - the first stitch would be the slip stitch then knit four - do the pattern and the last five stitches would be knit five. don't know if the garter stitch would help it lay flat or not.

sam


----------



## DorisT

Good sounding recipes, Sam, except for the one using Spam. And I don't think I'd try the pheasant one, either.


----------



## iamsam

Is all of this by way of trying to foil the Sock Monster who dwells in the dryer? I never come out with all socks matched. My DH is conventional, so likes his socks matching. I always end of with odd socks. I have a huge pile that has collected over the years. Where do they go? One of life's major mysteries to me.
Carol (IL)[/quote]

carol - erma bombock said they go to live with jesus.

sam


----------



## iamsam

; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!

Dave[/quote]

oooooh - i go with the bently every time.

sam


----------



## CrochetyLady

thewren said:


> Is all of this by way of trying to foil the Sock Monster who dwells in the dryer? I never come out with all socks matched. My DH is conventional, so likes his socks matching. I always end of with odd socks. I have a huge pile that has collected over the years. Where do they go? One of life's major mysteries to me.
> Carol (IL)


carol - erma bombock said they go to live with jesus.

sam[/quote]

I did the laundry the other day and lost a sock. I thought the dryer ate it, but I was wrong. It was the washer!


----------



## Ceili

carol - erma bombock said they go to live with jesus.

sam[/quote]

But did Jesus wear socks?


----------



## dandylion

Oh, Sam, I saw a recipe today that made my mouth water just reading the title. 
Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs
Then I saw that the Nutritional Information was as follows: 

Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg

I think , that even as much as we all love bacon, that you will not ask me for this recipe/receipt Sue/d


----------



## FireballDave

CrochetyLady said:


> Dave, one more quick question and that's it. I promise! I was thinking about the Castor sugar. I've never used it but wondered could you get the equivalent by running some regular sugar through the food processor?


Caster sugar is a fine crystal, its name comes from the verb _to cast_, this is because it is used in silver _sugar casters_ to dredge fruits such as fresh strawberries, the sugar flows freely through the piercings in the silver. Cooks use it for cakes and biscuits because it creams together with butter much more easily than granulated sugar which has larger grains. Confectioners and dessert chefs also use it because it dissolves faster, this is useful for cold desserts.

Blitzing granulated sugar in a high speed blender produces powdered sugar, it does work, but has a tendency to 'cake' as soon as it gets damp, you need to watch out for this. Icing sugar, which we've established here to-day is sold as confectioner's sugar in America, contains a small quantity of an anti-caking agent, usually this is very fine-grade corn starch.

Pity the poor scullery maids in the days before Henry Tate invented marvellous milling machines capable of producing various grades of sugar as well as the perfect cubes that created a craze for silver sugar tongs. Sugar was delivered to households as cones, it was the job of the scullery maid to use massive sugar pincers, about the size and weight of a pair of bolt-cutters, to chop the cone up for cook. The real horror of a task came when cook wanted to ice a cake, this meant hours grinding the sugar into a fine powder, pounds of it!

Dave


----------



## flockie

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Sam. Who knew marzipan could create such a storm. By the way, my local deli imports foods from all over the world and they sell Stollen at Christmas and one kind has a filling of marzipan.
Click to expand...

Budasha, I have made Stollen and sometimes put in almond paste and sometimes not. I don't care for it, but my dad loves it. It's too sweet for me.


----------



## CrochetyLady

FireballDave said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, one more quick question and that's it. I promise! I was thinking about the Castor sugar. I've never used it but wondered could you get the equivalent by running some regular sugar through the food processor?
> 
> 
> 
> Caster sugar is a fine crystal, its name comes from the verb _to cast_, this is because it is used in silver _sugar casters_ to dredge fruits such as fresh strawberries, the sugar flows freely through the piercings in the silver. Cooks use it for cakes and biscuits because it creams together with butter much more easily than granulated sugar which has larger grains. Confectioners and dessert chefs also use it because it dissolves faster, this is useful for cold desserts.
> 
> Blitzing granulated sugar in a high speed blender produces powdered sugar, it does work, but has a tendency to 'cake' as soon as it gets damp, you need to watch out for this. Icing sugar, which we've established here to-day is sold as confectioner's sugar in America, contains a small quantity of an anti-caking agent, usually this is very fine-grade corn starch.
> 
> Pity the poor scullery maids in the days before Henry Tate invented marvellous milling machines capable of producing various grades of sugar as well as the perfect cubes that created a craze for silver sugar tongs. Sugar was delivered to households as cones, it was the job of the scullery maid to use massive sugar pincers, about the size and weight of a pair of bolt-cutters, to chop the cone up for cook. The real horror of a task came when cook wanted to ice a cake, this meant hours grinding the sugar into a fine powder, pounds of it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

OK I'll look to buy it along with the glycerin, and only use the blender as a last resort. Those poor scullery maids would have never had the time to chat on KP! Human creativity and progress are the stuff of purpose. A manufacturer/inventor I once knew used to say "If it works, it's out of date!"


----------



## iamsam

dave - the recipe says to fold over and seal the edges - the pictures shows them round - how do you get them round?

sam



FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case others have wondered about eccles cake, this is enlightening. And then from that, to two types of pastry.
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/eccles-cake-2
> 
> 
> 
> Love 'em!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

did i miss something - pie

sam



wannabear said:


> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.


----------



## FireballDave

I'm not posting any more cakes Sam, far too contentious. Besides this one has several ingredients that are possibly unavailable outside the UK.

Anyway, he has to survive a few more months yet, this may depend on whether he leaves me a slice of to-day's coffee and walnut layer cake!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - the recipe says to fold over and seal the edges - the pictures shows them round - how do you get them round?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case others have wondered about eccles cake, this is enlightening. And then from that, to two types of pastry.
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/eccles-cake-2
> 
> 
> 
> Love 'em!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As I said above, I get mine from my local baker, his are fantastic!

Dave


----------



## flockie

I have a recipe for Royal Icing that I use for decorating sugar cookies. Here it is:

Royal Icing (makes 2 1/2 cups)
1 pound confectioners' sugar, sifted
5 tablespoons meringue powder
Scant 1/2 cup water

Combine all ingredients in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Mix on low speed until smooth, about 7 minutes. If icing is too thick, add more water. If too thin, more confectioners' sugar 1 tablespoon at a time. Use immediately, or store in an airtight container up to 2 days as it hardens quickly when exposed to air.

I can usually get meringue powder at Michaels or I order it thru King Arthur. I have also bought several plastic bottles with tips that I can transfer the icing into and it makes decorating cookies so easy. Once it hardens on the cookie, I use more royal icing that has less water for further decorating.


----------



## iamsam

thanks 5mm -

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, my mother in law loved to make her shortbread crust cakes and squares and pies. It is similar to a shortbread cookie dough. Here is a simple recipe:
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/shortbread-crust/
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Good pm to all(12:20P) The sun once again is high although clouds have not quite burned off here. The discussion this Am has been a real mixed bag. Thanks to all of you have attempted to keep it civil. Debate has no place here. We are all friends. Lets keep it that way. Our Lord has said let he, who has a rafter in his own eye, not complain about the splinter in those of others. We all have some of both. To the knitting once again. I have selected a butterfly dishrag for the US Swap. Yellow for the sunshine we all are wishing for and butterfly for the transformation that they represent. I have not yet selected the pattern for the scarf swap, having only recently received my partner, I may be late in posting, but I will try. Question? How much and of what border is required to stop the rolling of the edge. Many have mentioned it but I have not noted the number of stitches require. MY appreciation in advance. May all enjoy a glorious week. I, too, am looking forward to pictures of those puppies all of us "witnessed" in birth. Sam, we are counting on you. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

dandylion - oh yes - i need the recipe - even if just to drool over - i mean - one meatball at a time - could it hurt?

sam



dandylion said:


> Oh, Sam, I saw a recipe today that made my mouth water just reading the title.
> Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs
> Then I saw that the Nutritional Information was as follows:
> 
> Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg
> 
> I think , that even as much as we all love bacon, that you will not ask me for this recipe/receipt Sue/d


----------



## iamsam

marge - if you are using a pattern for your scarf you should not have one that curls.

here is a very nice looking rib pattern - easy to remember and it will not curl. i added two stitches for salvage - begin each row with s1wyif - and end every row with a knit stitch. makes a very nice edge.

Mistake rib is a multiple of 4+3
The Pattern
Cast on 39 stitches.
K2, p2, repeat to last 3 stitches, k2, p1.
Repeat this row. That's it!
Sew in ends, wash gently by hand, block and let air dry.

sam

this was for a dishrag - so maybe 17 stitches would work for the scarf - or however wide you want to make it. this knits quickly.



margewhaples said:


> Good pm to all(12:20P) The sun once again is high although clouds have not quite burned off here. The discussion this Am has been a real mixed bag. Thanks to all of you have attempted to keep it civil. Debate has no place here. We are all friends. Lets keep it that way. Our Lord has said let he, who has a rafter in his own eye, not complain about the splinter in those of others. We all have some of both. To the knitting once again. I have selected a butterfly dishrag for the US Swap. Yellow for the sunshine we all are wishing for and butterfly for the transformation that they represent. I have not yet selected the pattern for the scarf swap, having only recently received my partner, I may be late in posting, but I will try. Question? How much and of what border is required to stop the rolling of the edge. Many have mentioned it but I have not noted the number of stitches require. MY appreciation in advance. May all enjoy a glorious week. I, too, am looking forward to pictures of those puppies all of us "witnessed" in birth. Sam, we are counting on you.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion

Ha Ha, Sam, you never disappoint  
I must warn you though, that this recipe is from "Real Simple" newsletter and it calls for pre-made marinara sauce, which I assume can be your frozen or home-made sauce or commercial sauce from a Jar. (oh, horrors! :O )
And, I AM enclosing the nutritional info -- lest you forget  Sue/d

Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs

Serves 4
Hands-on Time: 25m
Total Time: 25m

Ingredients

1 small onion, very coarsely chopped
3 slices bacon, very coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic, peeled
1/4 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
1 pound ground beef chuck
1/2 cup grated Parmesan (2 ounces), plus more, shaved, for serving
3 tablespoons bread crumbs
1 large egg
kosher salt and black pepper
12 ounces spaghetti (3/4 box)
3 cups marinara sauce
Directions

1. Heat broiler. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. In a food processor, combine the onion, bacon, garlic, and parsley; pulse until finely chopped, 10 to 15 times. Transfer to a medium bowl, add the beef, Parmesan, bread crumbs, egg, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper, and mix gently to combine. 

2. Form the beef mixture into 16 meatballs (about 2 tablespoons each) and place on a foil-lined broilerproof rimmed baking sheet. Broil, turning once, until cooked through, 10 to 12 minutes. 

3. Cook the pasta according to the package directions.

4. Heat the marinara sauce in a large skillet over medium heat, 2 to 3 minutes; add the meatballs and toss gently to coat. Serve over the pasta and sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan. 

Tip

To quickly peel a garlic clove, trim the ends and crush the clove with the side of a chefs knife blade. The peel will fall away. 

Nutritional Information

Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> thanks 5mm -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, my mother in law loved to make her shortbread crust cakes and squares and pies. It is similar to a shortbread cookie dough. Here is a simple recipe:
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/shortbread-crust/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have just a thought here, Sam, if you are doing all this baking, and watching the puppies, and knitting socks, when do you have "Sam time"? 
What yarn are you using for your socks and is the yarn purple? Does the yarn pass the puppy inspections??


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Sam. I had a revelation this morning as I was waking up, ORRRR I just remembered something I have read on this site, maybe, but I had the thought that I should us a needle that is 1/2 step larger on the K row of the scarf.
> I tried that and maybe it was due to the difference in feel, or maybe it was just naturally more loose, but changing that needle seemed to solve the problem for me.
> 
> I folded the scarf and the current width is even with the beginning of the scarf and I think if I finish it with this combination of needles I will like it.
> 
> It is solid black, so if you are thinking of asking for a picture of the final product, it might not show up very well in a picture, but I will try to get a decent one.
> (I think I can read your mind now, Sam)  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> dandylion - that is easy to do when the directions are easy to remember - one gets going without even thinking much about what they are doing and before you know it the stitches are too tight or too loose.
> 
> i usually frog back to where it looks right and try to keep my stitches all the same - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> i have a scarf almost half done - i have frogged it more times than i care to remember - it is lopi bulky - i love the yarn but the scarf would get too narrow - knitting too tight - so i would frog back. now i am thinking of frogging the whole thing and starting over - i think it is too wide - too stiff - something is just off. the lady at the shop said maybe i should use a larger needle. i will take it along the next time i go in and see what she says. hopefully i will have it ready for next winter.
> 
> good luck on you scarf - maybe the crochet will help. i know how frustrated you must feel.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at the wrong side you can often see that k and p and being knit at different tensions and then you can do something about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
Click to expand...

I think it's just a different part of the tree, maybe even just a different part of the bark.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This page has some information about all spice http://waynesword.palomar.edu/ecoph16.htm
Click to expand...

Good grief, I was really off the beam. What I said about allspice applies to mace, which I was thinking of as being from the same source as nutmeg. And considering what nutmegs look like I guess they must be a seed and definitely not just part of the bark. They don't feature large in my baking because I don't care much for nutmeg.


----------



## FireballDave

CrochetyLady said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, one more quick question and that's it. I promise! I was thinking about the Castor sugar. I've never used it but wondered could you get the equivalent by running some regular sugar through the food processor?
> 
> 
> 
> Caster sugar is a fine crystal, its name comes from the verb _to cast_, this is because it is used in silver _sugar casters_ to dredge fruits such as fresh strawberries, the sugar flows freely through the piercings in the silver. Cooks use it for cakes and biscuits because it creams together with butter much more easily than granulated sugar which has larger grains. Confectioners and dessert chefs also use it because it dissolves faster, this is useful for cold desserts.
> 
> Blitzing granulated sugar in a high speed blender produces powdered sugar, it does work, but has a tendency to 'cake' as soon as it gets damp, you need to watch out for this. Icing sugar, which we've established here to-day is sold as confectioner's sugar in America, contains a small quantity of an anti-caking agent, usually this is very fine-grade corn starch.
> 
> Pity the poor scullery maids in the days before Henry Tate invented marvellous milling machines capable of producing various grades of sugar as well as the perfect cubes that created a craze for silver sugar tongs. Sugar was delivered to households as cones, it was the job of the scullery maid to use massive sugar pincers, about the size and weight of a pair of bolt-cutters, to chop the cone up for cook. The real horror of a task came when cook wanted to ice a cake, this meant hours grinding the sugar into a fine powder, pounds of it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I'll look to buy it along with the glycerin, and only use the blender as a last resort. Those poor scullery maids would have never had the time to chat on KP! Human creativity and progress are the stuff of purpose. A manufacturer/inventor I once knew used to say "If it works, it's out of date!"
Click to expand...

You can use granulated instead of caster in cakes and biscuits, it just takes more work. With the Simnel Cake, you can use a mixer to cream together the butter and sugar, then switch to using a spoon. It isn't essential to use caster, but if you make your cakes and puddings by hand, you'll see why us Brits love it.

Dave


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Oooo, that is lovely, and it doesn't look simple at all. The discription says it is elegantly simple. It certainly does look elegant, but not simple. Thank you. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all and I hope it finds everyone well and in high spirits. Last night I started on my third Red heart Sasha ruffled scarf pattern. They are coming out great. Then I need to start on some light weight baby outfits and blankets a neice has a baby due in July. Does anyone have cute girl patterns that are free. I would really appreciate any ideas since I haven't knitted or crochet for a baby in many many years. Thank you if you have any you would like to share. Have a great day and chat with you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite baby blanket. I have made several of them. I am also knitting for a niece who will have a baby in June. She and her husband don't want to know if it is a boy or a girl, so I can't use pink or blue, but that's ok...
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a97leaflet.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I didn't read the pattern but this looks like the usual feather and fan or shell and scallop. The pattern is done in only one row out of four.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> I think the number of stitches used for a border matters, i.e. too few stitches and they don't do the job of avoiding curling.
> mjs
> MJS, You are so right! I've found that to be very true. My borders have to be wider that the patterns call for. Sue/d


I think I found that four stitches did not do too good a job in a worsted weight item.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Sam. Who knew marzipan could create such a storm. By the way, my local deli imports foods from all over the world and they sell Stollen at Christmas and one kind has a filling of marzipan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I buy a marzipan bar for a treat every once in a while. It is just a small log of marzipan dipped in dark chocolate. Wonder why I've never thought of making my own.
Click to expand...

You might be just as happy using almond paste. I used to just eat a chunk of it from the four pound can I had.


----------



## dandylion

Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie? 
Is that the same pie? 
I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd



thewren said:


> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Very yummy  I believe it is like a shortbread cookie instead of pie dough.
Click to expand...

Those fruit tarts you see in bakeries are very likely a shortbread crust. Sometimes with a glaze of chocolate, then creme anglaise, fresh or not fruit, glaze on top.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean 'shortcrust pastry', it's the standard pastry that contains a 'shortening' fat and isn't flaky or puff. 'Short' also refers to the fact that it is lightly kneaded and therefore will not stretch in the way puff pastry dough will, shortcrust pastry breaks up into short lengths.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No, it's basically cookie dough, like shortbread cookies. Which incidentally, tend to be quite low in sugar.


----------



## dandylion

Ahhh! good thinking, Sam. 
This reminds me of when my printer was acting up and I was about to crawl on the floor, looking for the portal on the tower to unplug, when a friend said: " Why don't you just unplug it at the back of the printer?" 
One of those (hit your forhead "Why didn't I think of that?")moments  
I check on the rib side to make sure I'm on the correct row, but didn't think about checking the looks of it for tension, duhhhh! Sue/d



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, Sam. I had a revelation this morning as I was waking up, ORRRR I just remembered something I have read on this site, maybe, but I had the thought that I should us a needle that is 1/2 step larger on the K row of the scarf.
> I tried that and maybe it was due to the difference in feel, or maybe it was just naturally more loose, but changing that needle seemed to solve the problem for me.
> 
> I folded the scarf and the current width is even with the beginning of the scarf and I think if I finish it with this combination of needles I will like it.
> 
> It is solid black, so if you are thinking of asking for a picture of the final product, it might not show up very well in a picture, but I will try to get a decent one.
> (I think I can read your mind now, Sam)  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right, Sam. The only scarf I can get to lay flat is one with garter stitch. I have this feeling that it is a tension problem, but I may be wrong.
> This one should not have curled. It was one row k and the next row a pattern, so it looks like ribbing on one side. It looked lovely for 1/3 of the scarf. I think I knit too fast and tight after I'm that far into it, and the knitting gets rote.
> I'lll try the trim, Thanks, Sue/d
> 
> dandylion - that is easy to do when the directions are easy to remember - one gets going without even thinking much about what they are doing and before you know it the stitches are too tight or too loose.
> 
> i usually frog back to where it looks right and try to keep my stitches all the same - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> i have a scarf almost half done - i have frogged it more times than i care to remember - it is lopi bulky - i love the yarn but the scarf would get too narrow - knitting too tight - so i would frog back. now i am thinking of frogging the whole thing and starting over - i think it is too wide - too stiff - something is just off. the lady at the shop said maybe i should use a larger needle. i will take it along the next time i go in and see what she says. hopefully i will have it ready for next winter.
> 
> good luck on you scarf - maybe the crochet will help. i know how frustrated you must feel.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at the wrong side you can often see that k and p and being knit at different tensions and then you can do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start. 
And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Sam. Who knew marzipan could create such a storm. By the way, my local deli imports foods from all over the world and they sell Stollen at Christmas and one kind has a filling of marzipan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I buy a marzipan bar for a treat every once in a while. It is just a small log of marzipan dipped in dark chocolate. Wonder why I've never thought of making my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be just as happy using almond paste. I used to just eat a chunk of it from the four pound can I had.
Click to expand...

I probably would be.


----------



## FireballDave

Whilst we're dealing with such things. I've just located Nannny Lambert's almond icing receipt, jolly nice as I recall. She had an entertaining filing system, it was listed as:

*Flavoured Butter Icing - Common*

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) butter
8 oz (225g) icing sugar
2 tbs (30ml) milk
1 tsp (5ml) almond essence

*Method:*
Beat the butter until soft.

Mix together milk and almond essence.

Beat in the icing sugar alternating with the milk and essence mixture and continue to beat hard until light and fluffy.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sweater for one of the grandsons with it. I did't find it hard to work with and it works up pretty fast. He wore it al the time. It has been passed to friends for their son. Seems to have washed up pretty good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, it's always good to get the advice of somebody who has actually worked with a yarn. This pattern is knitted on 10mm needles at 9 stitches and 12 rows over 4", so it should be a quickie! Of course, I'll need to make a few changes to the original design here and there, you know what I'm like!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Morning to Dave and all KPwea

You must post a photo of the sweater when its finished.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you get tired of all the questions - sorry - but what is a shortbread crust?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean 'shortcrust pastry', it's the standard pastry that contains a 'shortening' fat and isn't flaky or puff. 'Short' also refers to the fact that it is lightly kneaded and therefore will not stretch in the way puff pastry dough will, shortcrust pastry breaks up into short lengths.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's basically cookie dough, like shortbread cookies. Which incidentally, tend to be quite low in sugar.
Click to expand...

I make up for the lack of sugar with a lot of butter in my shortbread!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Whilst we're dealing with such things. I've just located Nannny Lambert's almond icing receipt, jolly nice as I recall. She had an entertaining filing system, it was listed as:
> 
> *Flavoured Butter Icing - Common*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 oz (115g) butter
> 8 oz (225g) icing sugar
> 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tsp (5ml) almond essence
> 
> *Method:*
> Beat the butter until soft.
> 
> Mix together milk and almond essence.
> 
> Beat in the icing sugar alternating with the milk and essence mixture and continue to beat hard until light and fluffy.
> 
> Dave


I was just talking with my youngest daughter, she was wondering why good old butter cream hadn't been mentioned.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave


Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> I have never used marzipan. I think I was a little afraid of it since it was unknown to me. When I did decorate cakes, I used a buttercream icing. It was really good and usuable in making flowers and edgings. I bought plastic figures if needed rather than sculpt them from marzipan. I haven't decorated a cake since my DD has outgrown them and no GKs yet. But, I have kept my supplies so that I can be ready!
> 
> Way behind in the posts. I knew I should have checked last night before going to bed!
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam

I have just a thought here, Sam, if you are doing all this baking, and watching the puppies, and knitting socks, when do you have "Sam time"? 
What yarn are you using for your socks and is the yarn purple? Does the yarn pass the puppy inspections??[/quote]

i am using mountain colors, inc. - hand-painted yarn - called crazyfoot - color crazywoman. 90% superwash merion wool, 10% nylon.

the woman who is teaching me had a sock started using this yarn - it really looks nice knitted up. think i will make this pair for heidi.

sam


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst we're dealing with such things. I've just located Nannny Lambert's almond icing receipt, jolly nice as I recall. She had an entertaining filing system, it was listed as:
> 
> *Flavoured Butter Icing - Common*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 oz (115g) butter
> 8 oz (225g) icing sugar
> 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tsp (5ml) almond essence
> 
> *Method:*
> Beat the butter until soft.
> 
> Mix together milk and almond essence.
> 
> Beat in the icing sugar alternating with the milk and essence mixture and continue to beat hard until light and fluffy.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just talking with my youngest daughter, she was wondering why good old butter cream hadn't been mentioned.
Click to expand...

Me too, I use it quite a lot, usually with vanilla, in the same proportions. 'Common' was her way of saying this was for everyday cakes and not for entertaining, but I can't find one labelled 'rich', it's probably part of one the dozens of cakes she used to make. She had many entertaining terms, 'Swiss' was the ultimate insult; she never quite explained her precise meaning, but it wasn't good!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12

Strawberry4u said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. Sam, are you saying I'm wrong for not letting Izzy outside when that is where she was found?
> Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will look the next time i go grocery shopping - we also have a very good bakery in town - maybe they could tell me where to go.
> 
> good heavens - next we will be arguing about whether cats should be in the hosue or not or something just as asinine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Izzy is too pretty to go outside, unless, of course, she wants to....
> Mine sat in the flower pot today, since it was nice outside... we thought it was a new sprout, a cat-a-lily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I may but in. I wouldn't let a cat out to roam first it's to dangerous. There are people that like to torture animals specially cats, secondly neighbors unless you live far apart look unkindly to a cat defecating or peeing in their flowerbeds or gardens. Nothing kills a plant faster then their waste. I know I had to close up my garden because of an inconsiderate cat owner that let her cats 4 of them roam and since I lived next door my yard became one big litterbox. Plus being allergic to cats I'm unable to enjoy my yard. They eat my fish in my fishpond. Well I could go on but you get my drift. Some people that aren't animal lovers like myself could poison the nuisant cat. But it's a cat doing only what a cat does. Here they have tried to tell people to keep their animals either in the house or in their own yard for safety. So please keep your precious kitty in doors for a long healthy life. You don't want her getting fleas or other perisites. It's a known fact that animals that stay mostly outdoors have shorter life spans. Just saying.
Click to expand...

I guess I have to jump in here, too. I'd love to let Cosmo and Angelo out, but where I live people lose cats regularly to coyotes - my best friend lost 2: one before she knew better and the second when a kid let him out and he went exploring too far. I was driving home one night and saw a coyote cross the road holding a kitten in its mouth, just like a mother cat would. Another time Joe and I were out walking just at sunrise when a big bobcat crossed the road in front of us with a big black domestic cat in its jaws. The black cat was so limp it looked dead, and after stopping too look at us for a second, the bobcat continued across the road and into a brushy vacant lot. While we were still standing there with our mouths open, the black cat came streaking across the road - not dead after all!

We don't live way out in the country, either, though we are on what's called the "far west side." I love seeing coyotes and bobcats and other wildlife, but I'm not going to offer them lunch in the form of my pets!

I have had indoor/outdoor cats that lived long and happy lives, but not here, where my vet told me the average lifespan for an outdoor cat is 2 years. Other places have other hazards. In or out, it's the owner's decision, but it should be an informed decision.

My vet also warned us about FIV, the feline counterpart to HIV, which is rife among outdoor cats here. When we adopted our late and still beloved Sophie, she'd been essentially feral because her previous owner wouldn't let her in the house, and the vet tested her for FIV as well as feline leukemia - fortunately she didn't have either one, but he warned me how easily they can pick up FIV.


----------



## iamsam

dandylion - you will laugh -- heidi was just here and i showed her this recipe - she is on weight watchers - she said there was probably a weeks worth of points in one meatball. lol

her ww slide rule does not have that many calories on it so she estimated that one meatball (i assume that is one serving - no that woudn't be right - anyhow one serving) was 18 points. don't think she is going to eat any.

sam



dandylion said:


> Ha Ha, Sam, you never disappoint
> I must warn you though, that this recipe is from "Real Simple" newsletter and it calls for pre-made marinara sauce, which I assume can be your frozen or home-made sauce or commercial sauce from a Jar. (oh, horrors! :O )
> And, I AM enclosing the nutritional info -- lest you forget  Sue/d
> 
> Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs
> 
> Serves 4
> Hands-on Time: 25m
> Total Time: 25m
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 small onion, very coarsely chopped
> 3 slices bacon, very coarsely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, peeled
> 1/4 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
> 1 pound ground beef chuck
> 1/2 cup grated Parmesan (2 ounces), plus more, shaved, for serving
> 3 tablespoons bread crumbs
> 1 large egg
> kosher salt and black pepper
> 12 ounces spaghetti (3/4 box)
> 3 cups marinara sauce
> Directions
> 
> 1. Heat broiler. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. In a food processor, combine the onion, bacon, garlic, and parsley; pulse until finely chopped, 10 to 15 times. Transfer to a medium bowl, add the beef, Parmesan, bread crumbs, egg, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper, and mix gently to combine.
> 
> 2. Form the beef mixture into 16 meatballs (about 2 tablespoons each) and place on a foil-lined broilerproof rimmed baking sheet. Broil, turning once, until cooked through, 10 to 12 minutes.
> 
> 3. Cook the pasta according to the package directions.
> 
> 4. Heat the marinara sauce in a large skillet over medium heat, 2 to 3 minutes; add the meatballs and toss gently to coat. Serve over the pasta and sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan.
> 
> Tip
> 
> To quickly peel a garlic clove, trim the ends and crush the clove with the side of a chefs knife blade. The peel will fall away.
> 
> Nutritional Information
> 
> Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst we're dealing with such things. I've just located Nannny Lambert's almond icing receipt, jolly nice as I recall. She had an entertaining filing system, it was listed as:
> 
> *Flavoured Butter Icing - Common*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 oz (115g) butter
> 8 oz (225g) icing sugar
> 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tsp (5ml) almond essence
> 
> *Method:*
> Beat the butter until soft.
> 
> Mix together milk and almond essence.
> 
> Beat in the icing sugar alternating with the milk and essence mixture and continue to beat hard until light and fluffy.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just talking with my youngest daughter, she was wondering why good old butter cream hadn't been mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, I use it quite a lot, usually with vanilla, in the same proportions. 'Common' was her way of saying this was for everyday cakes and not for entertaining, but I can't find one labelled 'rich', it's probably part of one the dozens of cakes she used to make. She had many entertaining terms, 'Swiss' was the ultimate insult; she never quite explained her precise meaning, but it wasn't good!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My grandma would say things like she would never make a cake like the swiss. i wonder if it was an insult as well.


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.
Click to expand...

I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave


I have never tried marzipan. When I decorated cakes, I used a buttercream icing. It could be smoothed out, but was still able to make flowers and edgings. I may have used royal frosting, but can't remember! It has been a long time. Marzipan seemed to be in a sheet that you could handle (like a pie crust) and folded over the cake. Is that correct? I think I have seen in on TV cake shows. I guess I was too afraid to try it since it was so unfamiliar to me. I haven't decorated cakes in a long time. I have, however, kept all of my supplies just in case!

Way behind in the posts, so I guess I better get back to reading. I knew I should have checked last night before I went to bed!


----------



## iamsam

i had five cats once in a 14x60 trailer - wall to wall cats - they woud stand at an open door and look out but never tried to go out - think they were afraid - which was fine with me - i didn't want them to go out.

my cats go out because as i said i have no litter box - but they don't go far. also they were barn cats who have become far too used the luxurious life of a house cat. they even come wake me at night if they need to go out. if i go back to sleep hickory will come wake me to let the back in.

the other barn cats would come in but hickory keeps them at bay - and two is enough.

sam

I guess I have to jump in here, too. I'd love to let Cosmo and Angelo out, but where I live people lose cats regularly to coyotes - my best friend lost 2: one before she knew better and the second when a kid let him out and he went exploring too far. I was driving home one night and saw a coyote cross the road holding a kitten in its mouth, just like a mother cat would. Another time Joe and I were out walking just at sunrise when a big bobcat crossed the road in front of us with a big black domestic cat in its jaws. The black cat was so limp it looked dead, and after stopping too look at us for a second, the bobcat continued across the road and into a brushy vacant lot. While we were still standing there with our mouths open, the black cat came streaking across the road - not dead after all!

We don't live way out in the country, either, though we are on what's called the "far west side." I love seeing coyotes and bobcats and other wildlife, but I'm not going to offer them lunch in the form of my pets!

I have had indoor/outdoor cats that lived long and happy lives, but not here, where my vet told me the average lifespan for an outdoor cat is 2 years. Other places have other hazards. In or out, it's the owner's decision, but it should be an informed decision.

My vet also warned us about FIV, the feline counterpart to HIV, which is rife among outdoor cats here. When we adopted our late and still beloved Sophie, she'd been essentially feral because her previous owner wouldn't let her in the house, and the vet tested her for FIV as well as feline leukemia - fortunately she didn't have either one, but he warned me how easily they can pick up FIV.[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise marzipan wasn't universally available. I've grown up with it. In the UK a cake that is to be decorated would be covered with a thin layer of apricot jam, then marzipan would be applied to create a smooth surface.. This would be alowed to dry for around 24 hoursa and then the cake would be iced with royal icing and decorated.
> 
> Marzipan is also the key ingredient in Simnel Cake as explained on page one. It can also be moulded, sometimes to create elaborate plaques which are then hand-painted using food colourings, these were especially popular in Imperial Vienna and at the Russian court.
> 
> If you make marzipan with egg yolks you get the yellow marzipan commonly used in the UK, continental marzipan is made with egg whites and produces an ivory-coloured paste.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion I may have caused.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried marzipan. When I decorated cakes, I used a buttercream icing. It could be smoothed out, but was still able to make flowers and edgings. I may have used royal frosting, but can't remember! It has been a long time. Marzipan seemed to be in a sheet that you could handle (like a pie crust) and folded over the cake. Is that correct? I think I have seen in on TV cake shows. I guess I was too afraid to try it since it was so unfamiliar to me. I haven't decorated cakes in a long time. I have, however, kept all of my supplies just in case!
> 
> Way behind in the posts, so I guess I better get back to reading. I knew I should have checked last night before I went to bed!
Click to expand...

Very much so, if you use my receipt, you get a stiff dough you can roll out on a board dusted with icing/confectioner's sugar. You can also colour it and mould it into figures as though it were plasticine, great stuff to play with!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> My grandma would say things like she would never make a cake like the swiss. i wonder if it was an insult as well.


I would guess so, Swiss cakes tend to be heavier and denser in texture than German or Austrian cakes. But that generation had some funny sayings!

Dave


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie?
> Is that the same pie?
> I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think shoefly pie and cake are souhern, but PA dutch.


----------



## dandylion

Yes, Sam, I DID laugh!! 



thewren said:


> dandylion - you will laugh -- heidi was just here and i showed her this recipe - she is on weight watchers - she said there was probably a weeks worth of points in one meatball. lol
> 
> her ww slide rule does not have that many calories on it so she estimated that one meatball (i assume that is one serving - no that woudn't be right - anyhow one serving) was 18 points. don't think she is going to eat any.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, Sam, you never disappoint
> I must warn you though, that this recipe is from "Real Simple" newsletter and it calls for pre-made marinara sauce, which I assume can be your frozen or home-made sauce or commercial sauce from a Jar. (oh, horrors! :O )
> And, I AM enclosing the nutritional info -- lest you forget  Sue/d
> 
> Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs
> 
> Serves 4
> Hands-on Time: 25m
> Total Time: 25m
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 small onion, very coarsely chopped
> 3 slices bacon, very coarsely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, peeled
> 1/4 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
> 1 pound ground beef chuck
> 1/2 cup grated Parmesan (2 ounces), plus more, shaved, for serving
> 3 tablespoons bread crumbs
> 1 large egg
> kosher salt and black pepper
> 12 ounces spaghetti (3/4 box)
> 3 cups marinara sauce
> Directions
> 
> 1. Heat broiler. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. In a food processor, combine the onion, bacon, garlic, and parsley; pulse until finely chopped, 10 to 15 times. Transfer to a medium bowl, add the beef, Parmesan, bread crumbs, egg, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper, and mix gently to combine.
> 
> 2. Form the beef mixture into 16 meatballs (about 2 tablespoons each) and place on a foil-lined broilerproof rimmed baking sheet. Broil, turning once, until cooked through, 10 to 12 minutes.
> 
> 3. Cook the pasta according to the package directions.
> 
> 4. Heat the marinara sauce in a large skillet over medium heat, 2 to 3 minutes; add the meatballs and toss gently to coat. Serve over the pasta and sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan.
> 
> Tip
> 
> To quickly peel a garlic clove, trim the ends and crush the clove with the side of a chefs knife blade. The peel will fall away.
> 
> Nutritional Information
> 
> Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

LOLOLOLOL! Well, whatever, can you answer my question? 



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie?
> Is that the same pie?
> I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think shoefly pie and cake are souhern, but PA dutch.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Fondant icing started being used commonly in the UK quite recently, around forty years ago. It is a thick icing that can be rolled out like marzipan and draped over a cake as a single-step method; instead of the traditional marzian first, icing second method. It has its place, but you'll never get the absolute perfection of Royal Icing or its unique ability to refract light; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I thought the marzipan was the icing. You put the marzipan on the cake and then ice it as well? I may just stick to regular icings and frostings! I'm sure there is a difference between the two, but I haven't a clue what it is!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

And I have to admit, good on carrots. So probably also parsnips.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Fondant icing started being used commonly in the UK quite recently, around forty years ago. It is a thick icing that can be rolled out like marzipan and draped over a cake as a single-step method; instead of the traditional marzian first, icing second method. It has its place, but you'll never get the absolute perfection of Royal Icing or its unique ability to refract light; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the marzipan was the icing. You put the marzipan on the cake and then ice it as well? I may just stick to regular icings and frostings! I'm sure there is a difference between the two, but I haven't a clue what it is!
Click to expand...

I use icing and frosting pretty much interchangeably, but I think you probably don't put icing between layers. Kind of like the expression that that is just icing on the cake. I also think of icing as being non-fluffy while frosting likely is.


----------



## iamsam

Shoofly Pie 
By: Mark Morgan 
"My grandmother made the best Shoofly Pie in the tradition of the Pennsylvania Dutch. Shoofly pie is to the Pennsylvania Dutch as Pecan Pie is to a southerner. --Mark Morgan"
Yield 6 servings

Ingredients
	1 (9 inch) unbaked pastry shell 
	1 egg yolk, slightly beaten 
	FILLING: 
	1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
	1/2 cup molasses 
	1 egg 
	1 1/2 teaspoons all-purpose flour 
	1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
	1 cup boiling water 
	TOPPING: 
	1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
	3/4 cup packed brown sugar 
	3/4 teaspoon baking soda 
	Dash salt 
	6 tablespoons cold butter 
Directions
1.	Line pastry with a double thickness of heavy-duty foil. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10 minutes. Remove foil; brush crust with egg yolk. Bake 5 minutes longer; cool on a wire rack. 
2.	For filling, in a small bowl, combine the brown sugar, molasses, egg, flour and baking soda; gradually add boiling water. Cool to room temperature; pour into prepared crust. 
3.	For topping, in a large bowl, combine the flour, brown sugar, baking soda and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Sprinkle over filling. Bake at 350 degrees F for 45-50 minutes or until golden brown and filling is set. Cool on a wire rack. Store

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/shoofly-pie/

i googled shoe fly pie - many many sites - this one i was familar with.

sam



dandylion said:


> LOLOLOLOL! Well, whatever, can you answer my question?
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie?
> Is that the same pie?
> I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think shoefly pie and cake are souhern, but PA dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
Click to expand...

One of the other nice names for Eccles Cakes.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
Click to expand...

One of the other nice names for Eccles Cakes.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Fondant icing started being used commonly in the UK quite recently, around forty years ago. It is a thick icing that can be rolled out like marzipan and draped over a cake as a single-step method; instead of the traditional marzian first, icing second method. It has its place, but you'll never get the absolute perfection of Royal Icing or its unique ability to refract light; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the marzipan was the icing. You put the marzipan on the cake and then ice it as well? I may just stick to regular icings and frostings! I'm sure there is a difference between the two, but I haven't a clue what it is!
Click to expand...

Oh yes, in England we do. Icing a cake properly is a major job and a lot of work goes into it. However, if you want perfection, there are no short-cuts.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Fondant icing started being used commonly in the UK quite recently, around forty years ago. It is a thick icing that can be rolled out like marzipan and draped over a cake as a single-step method; instead of the traditional marzian first, icing second method. It has its place, but you'll never get the absolute perfection of Royal Icing or its unique ability to refract light; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the marzipan was the icing. You put the marzipan on the cake and then ice it as well? I may just stick to regular icings and frostings! I'm sure there is a difference between the two, but I haven't a clue what it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use icing and frosting pretty much interchangeably, but I think you probably don't put icing between layers. Kind of like the expression that that is just icing on the cake. I also think of icing as being non-fluffy while frosting likely is.
Click to expand...

For a celebration cake, I level the cake, paint it with strained apricot jam, cover it with marzipan which is rolled so the surface is as smooth as possible, then the icing goes on top of that, finally I start decorating the cake.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

I don't know how accurate this is, but it's interesting information. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoofly_pie


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Nutmeg does add that something special to all types of sauted greens, don't you think?


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know how accurate this is, but it's interesting information.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoofly_pie


That is fascinating.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I toss out the word...fondant? Isn't that what is used a lot these days instead of marzipan?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Fondant icing started being used commonly in the UK quite recently, around forty years ago. It is a thick icing that can be rolled out like marzipan and draped over a cake as a single-step method; instead of the traditional marzian first, icing second method. It has its place, but you'll never get the absolute perfection of Royal Icing or its unique ability to refract light; it's a bit like comparing the paintwork on a budget family saloon car with a Bentley!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the marzipan was the icing. You put the marzipan on the cake and then ice it as well? I may just stick to regular icings and frostings! I'm sure there is a difference between the two, but I haven't a clue what it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use icing and frosting pretty much interchangeably, but I think you probably don't put icing between layers. Kind of like the expression that that is just icing on the cake. I also think of icing as being non-fluffy while frosting likely is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a celebration cake, I level the cake, paint it with strained apricot jam, cover it with marzipan which is rolled so the surface is as smooth as possible, then the icing goes on top of that, finally I start decorating the cake.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mom would put strained raspberry jam on the cake before covering with fondant. Jam and some times frosting as well went between the layers.


----------



## iamsam

just a quick question - what does the application of strained jelly do for the cake. sounds good - just wondered.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Dave[/quote]

Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.[/quote]

I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!

Dave[/quote]

Nutmeg does add that something special to all types of sauted greens, don't you think?[/quote]

And nutmeg is good on squash too. Yum


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> just a quick question - what does the application of strained jelly do for the cake. sounds good - just wondered.
> 
> sam


It helps keep the crumbs from sneaking off the cake. That is what I was told as a little girl. I think adds just a hint of flavor as well.


----------



## dandylion

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know how accurate this is, but it's interesting information.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoofly_pie


Very interesting, Polendra, Thanks, 
And Sam, that looks like a delishous recipe. Thanks to you also


----------



## pammie1234

Just finished p. 33 and when I close this one out, will probably have more in the inbox!

Dave, I would love to see your kitchen! I cannot imagine 3 ovens. I don't even have a double oven, which is unusual. I probably don't need it very often, but would be nice to have the 2. My sister says, however, that my 1 oven is bigger than her double. Guess that makes up for it. When I had Christmas and Thanksgiving, I could have used more. I will probably buy a roaster this year to help out. That can be stored in the garage the rest of the year.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> just a quick question - what does the application of strained jelly do for the cake. sounds good - just wondered.
> 
> sam


Acts like glue, the surface of a fruit cake is full of holes and is crumbly, marzipan would fall off without it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick question - what does the application of strained jelly do for the cake. sounds good - just wondered.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> It helps keep the crumbs from sneaking off the cake. That is what I was told as a little girl. I think adds just a hint of flavor as well.
Click to expand...

Don't you just love the bit you cut off to level the cake? Cook's perks!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Just finished p. 33 and when I close this one out, will probably have more in the inbox!
> 
> Dave, I would love to see your kitchen! I cannot imagine 3 ovens. I don't even have a double oven, which is unusual. I probably don't need it very often, but would be nice to have the 2. My sister says, however, that my 1 oven is bigger than her double. Guess that makes up for it. When I had Christmas and Thanksgiving, I could have used more. I will probably buy a roaster this year to help out. That can be stored in the garage the rest of the year.


They're useful as _The Gannets_ have just demonstrated making themselves a little bedtime snack, lest they die of starvation during the night!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick question - what does the application of strained jelly do for the cake. sounds good - just wondered.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> It helps keep the crumbs from sneaking off the cake. That is what I was told as a little girl. I think adds just a hint of flavor as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love the bit you cut off to level the cake? Cook's perks!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Those are the best parts of the cake, especially if you mix them with a little bit of rum and roll them into balls.


----------



## pug retirement

A quick question could someone explain the expression p and q and where it came from?


----------



## DorisT

My thoughts and prayers are with you, LadyRN49! I feel so badly for your niece. The culprit should be hung by his thumbs in a public place. I hope the baby is OK as well as her two children. I said a prayer for them at Mass this evening.


----------



## wannabear

One of the stories behind this little line is simply said to children because if you put the tail on wrong, it's not the letter you meant.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It might be great on spinach but not on meat when ytou're expecting the taste of chilli.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> LOLOLOLOL! Well, whatever, can you answer my question?
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie?
> Is that the same pie?
> I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think shoefly pie and cake are souhern, but PA dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Basically the shoefly pie is a molasses sugar pie. Squashed fly cake is basically a white cake with raisins in it. The raisins look like "dead" flies and so can also be called fly graveyard cakes. The squashed fly biscuits are just a baking powder biscuit with raisins. My grandmother used to make them all.


----------



## wannabear

Here's one reference for ps and qs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_your_Ps_and_Qs


----------



## pug retirement

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutmeg does add that something special to all types of sauted greens, don't you think?
Click to expand...

Im starting to realise that maybe I should be adding these spices to my veggies


----------



## wannabear

Dave, there must be some kitchen tool to use so that you don't grind your knuckles along with the nutmeg. Do you have one?


----------



## NanaCaren

pug retirement said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is not to mix up _Ground Mixed Spice_ with _Pickling Sice_, a very different combination that, reading from the packet in my cupboard, contains: coriander seed, yellow mustard seed, dried chillis, allspice, ginger, black peppercorns and bay leaves. You possibly might not want that particular combination in your fruit cake!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't mix up nutmeg with chilli and put nutmeg on your meat. Its an interesting taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like a grating of nutmeg with my spinach though and it goes into a couple of Middle Eastern lamb dishes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutmeg does add that something special to all types of sauted greens, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im starting to realise that maybe I should be adding these spices to my veggies
Click to expand...

It does add to the taste, in a good way.


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> A quick question could someone explain the expression p and q and where it came from?


There are several explanations as to the origin of "Mind your Ps and Qs", the most likely one dates back to pubs in the late Victorian era. Landlords kept a slate for their regulars to settle up on pay day, it had two columns headed 'P' for pints and 'Q' for quarts, drinks would be 'put on the slate' using a five bar gate system. Getting it right was important, so you would have to take care whether you marked a drink down as a 'P' or a 'Q'.

There are other possibilities, one involving P-Celts and Q-Celts but somehow I can't believe public schoolboys learning about Pre-Roman British tribes would have been particularly relevant in the Old Kent Road, the beer bill would have!

Dave


----------



## flockie

This according to Wikipedia:

Mind your p's and q's was from the early printing presses. Printers placed individual letters on a frame to print a page of text. The letters were reversed making it easy to mistake lowercase p and q. Another origin comes from the English pubs or taverns of the 17th century. Bartenders would keep a watch on the alcohol consumption of it's patrons, keeping an eye on the pints and quarts that were consumed. As a reminder to the patrons, the bartender would recommend they mind their p's and q's. Bartenders also had to be mindful not to confuse the two units when marking their tally sheet.


----------



## flockie

Dave, should have waited to see that you would answer this..... didn't want to step on your toes regarding English pubs.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> Dave, should have waited to see that you would answer this..... didn't want to step on your toes regarding English pubs.


My aunt always to us it was about manners.


----------



## flockie

Back to the topic on nutmeg and chili and not mixing them when using these on meats or greens....... a few years back I remember making chicken with chili powder and fresh lime baked in the oven. I put a separate pan of potato wedges in the oven when the chicken was partly cooked, and I accidently put cinnamon on the potatoes instead of the chili powder. I didn't tell anyone until after they started taking a second helping of the potatoes and commenting on how they tasted. I was surprised at how they enjoyed them.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, They all sound good, don't they? sue/d



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL! Well, whatever, can you answer my question?
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie?
> Is that the same pie?
> I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think shoefly pie and cake are souhern, but PA dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically the shoefly pie is a molasses sugar pie. Squashed fly cake is basically a white cake with raisins in it. The raisins look like "dead" flies and so can also be called fly graveyard cakes. The squashed fly biscuits are just a baking powder biscuit with raisins. My grandmother used to make them all.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> Back to the topic on nutmeg and chili and not mixing them when using these on meats or greens....... a few years back I remember making chicken with chili powder and fresh lime baked in the oven. I put a separate pan of potato wedges in the oven when the chicken was partly cooked, and I accidently put cinnamon on the potatoes instead of the chili powder. I didn't tell anyone until after they started taking a second helping of the potatoes and commenting on how they tasted. I was surprised at how they enjoyed them.


That sounds good.


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Dave, should have waited to see that you would answer this..... didn't want to step on your toes regarding English pubs.


Fine by me. I haven't read the phrase in any books prior to the mid-nineteenth century, then it seems to appear in working-class areas. It could come from printing, but font cases are arranged in such a way as to make confusion unlikely. I go with the pub explanation, pubs in the East End of London sold beer in pints to be consumed in the bar, but people would also buy beer in jugs by the quart for home consumption; these are 'Off Sales' i.e. beverages sold for consumption off, or away from, the licenced premises.

It just rings true to me, I can envisage a busy pub with the barmaid flirting with the customers and the publican saying, "You mind your Ps and Qs, my girl", meaning behave yourself and pay attention to your job of pulling pints!

But this is a case of nobody knows.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, there must be some kitchen tool to use so that you don't grind your knuckles along with the nutmeg. Do you have one?


I have a little nutmeg grater, but it goes for my finger-tips!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

I have heard of the pints and quarts explanation, but growing up it was used to remind the children of having good manners. Can't quite grasp how pints and quarts translates to manners!


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:
 

> I have heard of the pints and quarts explanation, but growing up it was used to remind the children of having good manners. Can't quite grasp how pints and quarts translates to manners!


This is more info from Wikipedia:

Another explanation suggests that "Ps and Qs" is short for "pleases" and "thank-yous", the latter of which contains a sound similar to the pronunciation of the name of the letter "Q". This phrase would be used by parents to educate their children to not forget to use those polite words when they speak to people. Possibly, it meant "please" and "excuse me." Young children would pronounce them as Ps and Qs.


----------



## carolagregg

I finally finished the potato chip scarf for my friend. Today the temperature was in the mid-to-high 60s and will be in the 70s by the end of the week. I am sure that Janet won't be wearing this scarf anytime soon.


----------



## bellestarr12

oh my, Sam, that's a lot of cats for that space! - a litter box on top of it would be very unkind - to you! I confess, litter boxes are not my favorite things at all. Joe found what he thinks is the most convenient spot for it, in the corner of the closet in his study - and he keeps it clean.


----------



## NanaCaren

carolagregg said:


> I finally finished the potato chip scarf for my friend. Today the temperature was in the mid-to-high 60s and will be in the 70s by the end of the week. I am sure that Janet won't be wearing this scarf anytime soon.


Love the color.


----------



## dandylion

Good work Carole Ann


----------



## pug retirement

Thank you to everyone for the answers for P's and q's. It has sorted that one out.


----------



## Southern Gal

dandylion said:


> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d


 :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> dandylion - you will laugh -- heidi was just here and i showed her this recipe - she is on weight watchers - she said there was probably a weeks worth of points in one meatball. lol
> 
> her ww slide rule does not have that many calories on it so she estimated that one meatball (i assume that is one serving - no that woudn't be right - anyhow one serving) was 18 points. don't think she is going to eat any.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, Sam, you never disappoint
> I must warn you though, that this recipe is from "Real Simple" newsletter and it calls for pre-made marinara sauce, which I assume can be your frozen or home-made sauce or commercial sauce from a Jar. (oh, horrors! :O )
> And, I AM enclosing the nutritional info -- lest you forget  Sue/d
> 
> Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs
> 
> Serves 4
> Hands-on Time: 25m
> Total Time: 25m
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 small onion, very coarsely chopped
> 3 slices bacon, very coarsely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, peeled
> 1/4 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
> 1 pound ground beef chuck
> 1/2 cup grated Parmesan (2 ounces), plus more, shaved, for serving
> 3 tablespoons bread crumbs
> 1 large egg
> kosher salt and black pepper
> 12 ounces spaghetti (3/4 box)
> 3 cups marinara sauce
> Directions
> 
> 1. Heat broiler. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. In a food processor, combine the onion, bacon, garlic, and parsley; pulse until finely chopped, 10 to 15 times. Transfer to a medium bowl, add the beef, Parmesan, bread crumbs, egg, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper, and mix gently to combine.
> 
> 2. Form the beef mixture into 16 meatballs (about 2 tablespoons each) and place on a foil-lined broilerproof rimmed baking sheet. Broil, turning once, until cooked through, 10 to 12 minutes.
> 
> 3. Cook the pasta according to the package directions.
> 
> 4. Heat the marinara sauce in a large skillet over medium heat, 2 to 3 minutes; add the meatballs and toss gently to coat. Serve over the pasta and sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan.
> 
> Tip
> 
> To quickly peel a garlic clove, trim the ends and crush the clove with the side of a chefs knife blade. The peel will fall away.
> 
> Nutritional Information
> 
> Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg
Click to expand...

tell heide, i used my ww calculater and calculated the info and its 21 pts per what ever serving :|


----------



## wannabear

Southern Gal said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
Click to expand...

I wonder if somebody made a mistake in the calculations for the recipe. There's one pound of hamburger and three slices of bacon. Divide 16 ways - that's one ounce of hamburger and a mere taste of bacon. How could that be 817 calories?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
Click to expand...

*chuckles* from someone who has been on ww (not the worsted weight yarn either!). You could make the meatballs smaller? then you could have two with a salad instead of the pasta. Ok then, you can have one six inch piece of spagetti.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if somebody made a mistake in the calculations for the recipe. There's one pound of hamburger and three slices of bacon. Divide 16 ways - that's one ounce of hamburger and a mere taste of bacon. How could that be 817 calories?
Click to expand...

You forgot that the total information also includes the spagetti and the bread crumbs and the sauce.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* from someone who has been on ww (not the worsted weight yarn either!). You could make the meatballs smaller? then you could have two with a salad instead of the pasta. Ok then, you can have one six inch piece of spagetti.
Click to expand...

Could you use less bacon? Smaller meatballs. Smaller portions. Serve 8 instead of 4. Use as an appetizer instead of main course. Cook it and freeze most of it in smaller containers and have once a month.


----------



## darowil

fairknitter said:


> What a beautiful table! Could you explain the table setting? I see luncheon plates with napkins, tea cups with napkins, and additional plates without napkins. Also, there doesn't seem to be any silverware. Just finger foods, perhaps? I would love to do a traditional tea for my mother and grandaughter. I have a lovely tea set, but I guess I have never set it correctly. Thank you from Jan in the wild, wild West.


Yes all finger foods, and indeed most people didn't even sit at the table. It was afternoon tea, not a lea (althugh I didn't need miuch later ). There aren't many cups becaus epeople were asked to bring their favourite tea cup and the tea was on a separate table (the teapot in the photo was purely for decoration. But the other tea pots were beautiful as well. I certainly wouldn't be bothered but it sure did look wonderful


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* from someone who has been on ww (not the worsted weight yarn either!). You could make the meatballs smaller? then you could have two with a salad instead of the pasta. Ok then, you can have one six inch piece of spagetti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you use less bacon? Smaller meatballs. Smaller portions. Serve 8 instead of 4. Use as an appetizer instead of main course. Cook it and freeze most of it in smaller containers and have once a month.
Click to expand...

It really is not the meatballs that are the problem. It is all those carbs in the spagetti.


----------



## wannabear

I was taking into account the spaghetti and sauce, and addressing calories specifically. Sounds like too many calories.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
Click to expand...

Well I decide to look up Daves favourite reference site (Wikipedia) and they say it comes from central America region originating in Jamacia. Which is nothing to do with nutmeg- I am sure my memory is right as to what I read (remember being very surprised) so one source was wrong. And as I can't remember my source- and the only book I thought might have said I can't find- I may have been leading you all up the garden path.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know how accurate this is, but it's interesting information.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoofly_pie


 presumably therefore it could be made with Golden Syrup which is much more easily available here


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how accurate this is, but it's interesting information.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoofly_pie
> 
> 
> 
> presumably therefore it could be made with Golden Syrup which is much more easily available here
Click to expand...

I live in the South, and in the beginning of discussing this pie, some people thought that it's also made here. What we have at times is Chess Pie, and it's lemony jelly-ish stuff. Very tasty. More importantly we have pecan pies, which were sent from Heaven because we were good one day.

I mention this so as to say that in making pecan pie, there is usually some kind of sugar and some kind of syrup. I've seen recipes with white, brown, and who knows what other sugars. Sometimes there is molasses as the syrup. There are light and dark Karo syrup. Pecan pie is an easy thing to make, and even children can manage it so they will have something to contribute to the Thanksgiving table. I think you can use your golden syrup and then it's just your particular recipe. Try it and see what you think. Pecan pie, without the pecans, would be another thing altogether and very much like shoofly pie.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> Try it and see what you think. Pecan pie, without the pecans, would be another thing altogether and very much like shoofly pie.


Unfortunately its probably not much better on WWs points than the meatballs. Need to stick to their icecream recipe for tea tonight (especially as I have already prepared it). Also it is a public holiday in South Australia today so shops not open (Adelaide Cup so we can all stay at home and have a day off while the horsies run around a track. No idea why this race is more important than the others during the year.). 
Was going out for a walk a couple of hours ago instead made the mistake of looking at the TP- a Sunday rush while I slept Sunday night away.


----------



## darowil

Managed to double post.


----------



## wannabear

That sounds very unusual to me. We don't get holidays for races. We don't get enough holidays, period.

When I was writing about all the variations of pies, I wasn't thinking in terms of Weight Watchers. I wish you luck, whatever your goal is. I have a friend who met his goal and now he's supposed to keep it for two years or something. The important thing is he met his goal and so his health will be better.

Let us know how that adventure goes.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> That sounds very unusual to me. We don't get holidays for races. We don't get enough holidays, period.
> 
> When I was writing about all the variations of pies, I wasn't thinking in terms of Weight Watchers. I wish you luck, whatever your goal is. I have a friend who met his goal and now he's supposed to keep it for two years or something. The important thing is he met his goal and so his health will be better.
> 
> Let us know how that adventure goes.


Just couldn't resist commenting on the WWs points after the discussion on the meatballs. But I have a menu for tonight sorted out that fits in perfectly with what I can have for the day. And then any drinks can come out of my weeks allowance. Having friends over who David knew before we ever met. A couple who I like very much also so looking forward to it. 
Nearly reached my goal once, but then just couldn't lose anymore and have put most of it back on since. So trying again. But now I have my doctor on my back , maybe enough added incentive- and maybe enable me to get off my blood pressure meds?!


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> KatyNora wrote quote"
> 
> KatyNora, I LOVE the "LELLOW", polkadot outfit on the grey polka dot couch.
> 
> "Lellow" is my favorite color because that is the way my Grandniece pronounces yellow  Sue


Funny you should say that, Sue. My younger son (when he was 2 or 3 years old) would say Lay-O. And"wild" was "widl." He doesn't like it when we remind him, though.


----------



## wannabear

I think getting your blood pressure down is an excellent reason for what you're doing. I need to do much the same myself, although not on meds for blood pressure. I can see me teetering on the edge of that slippery slope. Blood pressure, blood sugar, cholesterol, all lurking under my layers of blubber. A very pretty notion.


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> Shoofly Pie
> By: Mark Morgan
> "My grandmother made the best Shoofly Pie in the tradition of the Pennsylvania Dutch. Shoofly pie is to the Pennsylvania Dutch as Pecan Pie is to a southerner. --Mark Morgan"
> Yield 6 servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 	1 (9 inch) unbaked pastry shell
> 	1 egg yolk, slightly beaten
> 	FILLING:
> 	1/2 cup packed brown sugar
> 	1/2 cup molasses
> 	1 egg
> 	1 1/2 teaspoons all-purpose flour
> 	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 	1 cup boiling water
> 	TOPPING:
> 	1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 	3/4 cup packed brown sugar
> 	3/4 teaspoon baking soda
> 	Dash salt
> 	6 tablespoons cold butter
> Directions
> 1.	Line pastry with a double thickness of heavy-duty foil. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10 minutes. Remove foil; brush crust with egg yolk. Bake 5 minutes longer; cool on a wire rack.
> 2.	For filling, in a small bowl, combine the brown sugar, molasses, egg, flour and baking soda; gradually add boiling water. Cool to room temperature; pour into prepared crust.
> 3.	For topping, in a large bowl, combine the flour, brown sugar, baking soda and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Sprinkle over filling. Bake at 350 degrees F for 45-50 minutes or until golden brown and filling is set. Cool on a wire rack. Store
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/shoofly-pie/
> 
> i googled shoe fly pie - many many sites - this one i was familar with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL! Well, whatever, can you answer my question?
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you southern cooks bake Shoe fly pie?
> Is that the same pie?
> I've only heard of it, but haven't ever tasted or made it. Sue'd
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think shoefly pie and cake are souhern, but PA dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, you have my mouth watering. I had a friend in the Dutch country (York/Lancaster County) in PA who gave me her recipe for Shoofly Pie years ago. I've made it many times & have molasses in the fridge from the one I used it for the last time I made it. We lived about a 25 minute ride from the Dutch Country in PA and often had Shoofly Pie there as well. A restaurant there made the most delicious Strawberry Pie I have ever tasted. The "Upcountry Dutch" (as they are known) made the most delicious meals and desserts. It wasn't a meal without dessert.


----------



## pammie1234

Another southern pie similar to chess pie is buttermilk pie. It is very sweet, and delicious!


----------



## iamsam

do you have a recipe for it pammie 1234? sounds lucious and not for the weight conscious. i gave up long ago worrying about my weight - i couldn't put on weight if i tried. it stays around 120 - has for over ten years - guess i am stuck with it. it doesn't give me much to fight with when i am sick which makes recovery a bit longer.

i don't want my arteries to clog - do try to watch it a little - but not too much. i do watch what i bake though since heidi is trying to lose some weight.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Another southern pie similar to chess pie is buttermilk pie. It is very sweet, and delicious!


----------



## margewhaples

Alas having lived my life "obese" and having suffered many non related illnesses that have encumbered my diet greatly with supposed limitations, I have surrendered. I simply have decided to live the rest of my life at ease with what is and strangely I can now eat pretty much what I desire without it affecting my current weight where once I looked at food and gained weight, I am now stable. Tai chi is my concession to healthiness and relieves my tension, my blood pressure and addresses the physical flexibility that I hunger for, while relieving pain. All other forms of exercise exacerbated it.
I find now the small portions of things which were once so difficult have become the desired amount for me and have enabled me to splurge on small amts of the truly desired things. Life is to be lived, enjoyed and spent with a joyus spirit while approaching normality through moderation and balance. I wish I had learned this when I was 18 instead of 50. But at last at 66 I know it now and for some time now diet has not been my chief folly and concern. Marlark Marge


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> do you have a recipe for it pammie 1234? sounds lucious and not for the weight conscious. i gave up long ago worrying about my weight - i couldn't put on weight if i tried. it stays around 120 - has for over ten years - guess i am stuck with it. it doesn't give me much to fight with when i am sick which makes recovery a bit longer.
> 
> i don't want my arteries to clog - do try to watch it a little - but not too much. i do watch what i bake though since heidi is trying to lose some weight.
> 
> sam
> 
> I'll find it for you, Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another southern pie similar to chess pie is buttermilk pie. It is very sweet, and delicious!
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

I'll find it for you, Sam!


----------



## darowil

The doctor surprised herself by suggesting I go really strict for 3 months (she doesn't normally do that) but I said I couldn't do it. I can follow WWs- proven it in the past- so will keep to that- I can be 'naughty' on that. Just need to find the balance between being sensible without going overboard. Unfortunatelly I am not good at that- either eat bady or well and enjoy badly more so easy to get distracted.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I have heard of the pints and quarts explanation, but growing up it was used to remind the children of having good manners. Can't quite grasp how pints and quarts translates to manners!


Imagine you were a publican with a cheeky barmaid, flirting and poking her nose into everybody else's business, especially yours, barmaids always think they could run things better than their boss. You pay the girl to pull pints and quarts of ale and mark them on the slate, in other words the phrase is putting somebody in their place and telling them to behave accordingly.

This is why it's the only explanation that really fits, it deals with bahaviour in a working-class context, which is where it is most commonly used.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick question - what does the application of strained jelly do for the cake. sounds good - just wondered.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> It helps keep the crumbs from sneaking off the cake. That is what I was told as a little girl. I think adds just a hint of flavor as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love the bit you cut off to level the cake? Cook's perks!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the best parts of the cake, especially if you mix them with a little bit of rum and roll them into balls.
Click to expand...

oh yummy Rum Balls.


----------



## Strawberry4u

i don't want my arteries to clog - do try to watch it a little - but not too much. i do watch what i bake though since heidi is trying to lose some weight.

sam

I'll find it for you, Sam!



pammie1234 said:


> Another southern pie similar to chess pie is buttermilk pie. It is very sweet, and delicious!


[/quote][/quote]

Everytime someone mentions pie it brings a smile to my face. I remember the pie song in the movie Mchael he's played by John Travolta ( a very naughty one at that, loved to smoke,drink , the fairer sex and lots and lots of sugar) Andie McDowell sang the song with the Southern tone to it very very cute. Does anyone remember or has seen the movie? I found it entertaining.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I decide to look up Daves favourite reference site (Wikipedia) and they say it comes from central America region originating in Jamacia. Which is nothing to do with nutmeg- I am sure my memory is right as to what I read (remember being very surprised) so one source was wrong. And as I can't remember my source- and the only book I thought might have said I can't find- I may have been leading you all up the garden path.
Click to expand...

I have good reasons for distrusting Wikipedia and everybody is probably bored by them. Citing the electronic skipload of unreliable and barely-considered musings by unknown parties is an instant 'Fail' in most universities. Its greatest strength is also its greatest weakness, at best it points vaguely towards an area of investigation, but that's about as reliable as it gets.

The problem with the internet as a source of information is that 'facts' can and are amended and/or deleted at the press of a button. In the speculative novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, such adjustments to history required presses to print new records and insert physical sheets of paper into the files, to-day the same effect is only a mouse-click away.

Electronic books may become the preferred format for novels, but many academics distrust them for their inconstancy. Books are reviewed by the author's peers and these reviews are published, this academic scrutiny is healthy, it also creates a paper trail that can be followed, this is not the case with the internet which is in a constant state of flux.

I only urge caution, the internet may possibly have its benefits, but it exists in a perpetual present. _Nowness_ is attractive; but like all things _fair of face_, its words should be treated with a certain degree of scepticism.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

carolagregg said:


> I finally finished the potato chip scarf for my friend. Today the temperature was in the mid-to-high 60s and will be in the 70s by the end of the week. I am sure that Janet won't be wearing this scarf anytime soon.


Carolagregg, Great job!! lookes really good. I'm sure your friend will really like it. Have a great day. I fiinishes two of the Red heart Sasha pattern scarves. I have one more to do. I will take pictures and post them if anyone ould like to see them. Have a good day and chat later.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Thanks Dave for the receipe for Apple Cake. I will have to try it. We arrived home late this evening. My GD did not do as well as we would have liked, but she's ok with iot. She's not very competive in nature. She skated beautifully and her coach was well pleased since his was a new , and difficult program. she fell on her axels and the other girls skated a clean program, some not as hard. The girl who came in first place really did a great skate and deserved it.(At least there was no bias on the part of the judges as sometimes there is unfortunately). My GD came in fifth out of six places. Her coach said now that she has skated it once, she'll be over the jeters. Plus she skated first which she usually skates about 3-4 time to get the nerves to settle down. She still did a beautiful and we are all very proud of her. Having another one of those sleepless nights. i hate when this happens. I have to drive my DH to Madison, WI today. Better get some sleep. :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Thanks nanacaren. Will post score Wednesday. My GD came in fifth out of six. She skaed beautiful but fell on her axel. First time program and difficult program. She is ok with it. Going to take her to see Disney on Ice next Saturday. That is her dream is to skate with them when she's old enough. She's 12 now.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> The problem with the internet as a source of information is that 'facts' can and are amended and/or deleted at the press of a button. In the speculative novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, such adjustments to history required presses to print new records and insert physical sheets of paper into the files, to-day the same effect is only a mouse-click away.
> 
> Electronic books may become the preferred format for novels, but many academics distrust them for their inconstancy. Books are reviewed by the author's peers and these reviews are published, this academic scrutiny is healthy, it also creates a paper trail that can be followed, this is not the case with the internet which is in a constant state of flux.
> 
> I only urge caution, the internet may possibly have its benefits, but it exists in a perpetual present. _Nowness_ is attractive; but like all things _fair of face_, its words should be treated with a certain degree of scepticism.
> 
> Dave


Bravo. I've been going around for years and years saying "It's 1984" but when they started making the big flat TVs to put on the wall, I really got worried.

My alternate fictional persona is the woman with a house full of books from Fahrenheit 451, standing on her porch with a match when the firemen come. I'll never give up my books.


----------



## mavisb

The table and cake stands look fabulous and the recipe looks great as well. I have had recipes of simmel cake before but have never made it, maybe this time I will.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Thanks Dave for the receipe for Apple Cake. I will have to try it. We arrived home late this evening. My GD did not do as well as we would have liked, but she's ok with iot. She's not very competive in nature. She skated beautifully and her coach was well pleased since his was a new , and difficult program. she fell on her axels and the other girls skated a clean program, some not as hard. The girl who came in first place really did a great skate and deserved it.(At least there was no bias on the part of the judges as sometimes there is unfortunately). My GD came in fifth out of six places. Her coach said now that she has skated it once, she'll be over the jeters. Plus she skated first which she usually skates about 3-4 time to get the nerves to settle down. She still did a beautiful and we are all very proud of her. Having another one of those sleepless nights. i hate when this happens. I have to drive my DH to Madison, WI today. Better get some sleep. :roll:


It really does taste good, even teenage boys like it and we all know how addicted to sugar they are!

It's all good experience for the young lass, she now has something to build on and if her coach is pleased with her progress, that means she has promise for the future.

Have a safe trip after your sleep.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the internet as a source of information is that 'facts' can and are amended and/or deleted at the press of a button. In the speculative novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, such adjustments to history required presses to print new records and insert physical sheets of paper into the files, to-day the same effect is only a mouse-click away.
> 
> Electronic books may become the preferred format for novels, but many academics distrust them for their inconstancy. Books are reviewed by the author's peers and these reviews are published, this academic scrutiny is healthy, it also creates a paper trail that can be followed, this is not the case with the internet which is in a constant state of flux.
> 
> I only urge caution, the internet may possibly have its benefits, but it exists in a perpetual present. _Nowness_ is attractive; but like all things _fair of face_, its words should be treated with a certain degree of scepticism.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo. I've been going around for years and years saying "It's 1984" but when they started making the big flat TVs to put on the wall, I really got worried.
> 
> My alternate fictional persona is the woman with a house full of books from Fahrenheit 451, standing on her porch with a match when the firemen come. I'll never give up my books.
Click to expand...

_The Forbin Project_ is the one that scares me!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning, today looks as if it is going to be another warm day. We are already up to 49 F. Good day for working outdoors. The geese have been rather noisy this morning. Going to make my list out to make some of this recipes. Have a good day.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, today looks as if it is going to be another warm day. We are already up to 49 F. Good day for working outdoors. The geese have been rather noisy this morning. Going to make my list out to make some of this recipes. Have a good day.


Lovely in London too, hopefully it'll be in the 60s with clear blue skies, enjoy it while it lasts!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, today looks as if it is going to be another warm day. We are already up to 49 F. Good day for working outdoors. The geese have been rather noisy this morning. Going to make my list out to make some of this recipes. Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely in London too, hopefully it'll be in the 60s with clear blue skies, enjoy it while it lasts!
> 
> Dave[/quote
> 
> Hey say up to 59 F today. that would be nice. I will be enjoying it today. Might even get out to take some pictures. The geese are landing in our pond.
Click to expand...


----------



## kac47874

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, there must be some kitchen tool to use so that you don't grind your knuckles along with the nutmeg. Do you have one?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little nutmeg grater, but it goes for my finger-tips!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yeah I use a micro plane....

Kathy


----------



## kac47874

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the internet as a source of information is that 'facts' can and are amended and/or deleted at the press of a button. In the speculative novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, such adjustments to history required presses to print new records and insert physical sheets of paper into the files, to-day the same effect is only a mouse-click away.
> 
> Electronic books may become the preferred format for novels, but many academics distrust them for their inconstancy. Books are reviewed by the author's peers and these reviews are published, this academic scrutiny is healthy, it also creates a paper trail that can be followed, this is not the case with the internet which is in a constant state of flux.
> 
> I only urge caution, the internet may possibly have its benefits, but it exists in a perpetual present. _Nowness_ is attractive; but like all things _fair of face_, its words should be treated with a certain degree of scepticism.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo. I've been going around for years and years saying "It's 1984" but when they started making the big flat TVs to put on the wall, I really got worried.
> 
> My alternate fictional persona is the woman with a house full of books from Fahrenheit 451, standing on her porch with a match when the firemen come. I'll never give up my books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Forbin Project_ is the one that scares me!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Just finished Farenheit 451...

Kathy


----------



## margewhaples

Good Am to all: I am late getting up today. At 0100 this Am the helicopter, which the police use began circling over the house over and over and continued off and on for the next hour or two, so I got up and it was cold so I had a cuppa before retiring after reading until they stopped. I get angry with their use of these on weekends particularly late of night like this. Its extremely expensive to have them flying around surveying like this and I feel its a waste of tax money as well as extremely intrusive. They seem to do it mostly on weekends and routinely on weekends in the hours usually between 8pm and 2am. Maybe I'll find they were pursuing some suspect this time, but I doubt it. Anyway interrupted my sleep which is always poor anyway. Should have gotten started on my knitting for this week I guess, but the light in my living room is not conducive. So another night without quality sleep. Sometimes when they are talking about all the dangers of poor sleep I wonder how I've survived it for so long as I rarely get more than two hours in a row. Much to do this week so off for that cup of coffee to start the day again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

My little nutmeg grater is the traditional kind, works fine, but you can catch your fingernails on it. However, since I've had it over thirty years, I've become used to it. 

Dave


----------



## budasha

flockie said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> both of you - stop it right now!!! i usually pm you but i am tired of this - who really give a rats as. what it isi - just use it and be quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, Sam. Who knew marzipan could create such a storm. By the way, my local deli imports foods from all over the world and they sell Stollen at Christmas and one kind has a filling of marzipan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Budasha, I have made Stollen and sometimes put in almond paste and sometimes not. I don't care for it, but my dad loves it. It's too sweet for me.
Click to expand...

Too sweet for me too. I only buy the one without and I love it. Usually buy several and put them in the freezer so that I can enjoy them all year long.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave for this recipe. I love what we call in the US fruitcake (or wedding cake or Christmas cake) and this sounds similar but for the delightful addition of marzipan! I'm going to make it soon but one question first: What is mixed spice? Could it be what we call allspice? (dark rich brown, looks a little like pepper corns when whole, often paired with nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger for spice cookies, cakes, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> no, allspice is a separate spice, my packet of mixed spice has: coriander, cinnamon, pimento, ginger, cassia, nutmeg, and cloves, Dave will know whether ours is similar to the British version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allspice is actually also from the nutmeg but a different part. If I had Dave's memory I would be able to picture tha page I read it on and hten see the rest of the article so I could tell you more! I know the article said which part they both came from. But can't even remember where I read it let alone visulaise the rest of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be an immature seed- they are much smaller than a nutmeg!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I decide to look up Daves favourite reference site (Wikipedia) and they say it comes from central America region originating in Jamacia. Which is nothing to do with nutmeg- I am sure my memory is right as to what I read (remember being very surprised) so one source was wrong. And as I can't remember my source- and the only book I thought might have said I can't find- I may have been leading you all up the garden path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have good reasons for distrusting Wikipedia and everybody is probably bored by them. Citing the electronic skipload of unreliable and barely-considered musings by unknown parties is an instant 'Fail' in most universities. Its greatest strength is also its greatest weakness, at best it points vaguely towards an area of investigation, but that's about as reliable as it gets.
> 
> The problem with the internet as a source of information is that 'facts' can and are amended and/or deleted at the press of a button. In the speculative novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, such adjustments to history required presses to print new records and insert physical sheets of paper into the files, to-day the same effect is only a mouse-click away.
> 
> Electronic books may become the preferred format for novels, but many academics distrust them for their inconstancy. Books are reviewed by the author's peers and these reviews are published, this academic scrutiny is healthy, it also creates a paper trail that can be followed, this is not the case with the internet which is in a constant state of flux.
> 
> I only urge caution, the internet may possibly have its benefits, but it exists in a perpetual present. _Nowness_ is attractive; but like all things _fair of face_, its words should be treated with a certain degree of scepticism.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I just saw that Limbaugh's rant about making and posting a video has been deleted from the transcript. Kind of fits with Dave's caution.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> I'll find it for you, Sam!


And the rest of us will also take a peek at it!!! You are very good Pammie and Sam you do very well at asking on behalf of all of us at the Tea Party!!! haha


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Dave,
Just got back last night from Ft. Lauderdale in Florida where we sailed off to three ports in the Carribean and did a "knitting" cruise taught by Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns. I missed a whole week of KP but I am back to reading all the information sent.


----------



## dandylion

Nevvvvveerrrrrr MIiiiiiiiiiiiinndd  
I have a lot of low cal, low fat, no food recipes 



5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* from someone who has been on ww (not the worsted weight yarn either!). You could make the meatballs smaller? then you could have two with a salad instead of the pasta. Ok then, you can have one six inch piece of spagetti.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Less Bacon ?????? Surely, You Jest !!!!!   lololloloolo
Sue/d



Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarf pattern, Sam, I've saved it for the next one I start.
> And I wonder if one of those meatballs would be enough? That would take a lot of will power Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: just thought i would throw this in, i just figured the points for the meat balls if this is per meat ball, it comes to 21 points, thats nearly your whole days points  sounded good for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* from someone who has been on ww (not the worsted weight yarn either!). You could make the meatballs smaller? then you could have two with a salad instead of the pasta. Ok then, you can have one six inch piece of spagetti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you use less bacon? Smaller meatballs. Smaller portions. Serve 8 instead of 4. Use as an appetizer instead of main course. Cook it and freeze most of it in smaller containers and have once a month.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

oh definitely - want to see the scarves when they are finished.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> carolagregg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished the potato chip scarf for my friend. Today the temperature was in the mid-to-high 60s and will be in the 70s by the end of the week. I am sure that Janet won't be wearing this scarf anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolagregg, Great job!! lookes really good. I'm sure your friend will really like it. Have a great day. I fiinishes two of the Red heart Sasha pattern scarves. I have one more to do. I will take pictures and post them if anyone ould like to see them. Have a good day and chat later.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

patocenizo - we need a complete report of the cruise - think we all would have liked to be with you.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hi Dave,
> Just got back last night from Ft. Lauderdale in Florida where we sailed off to three ports in the Carribean and did a "knitting" cruise taught by Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns. I missed a whole week of KP but I am back to reading all the information sent.


----------



## dandylion

I'm assuming that they just took the nutritional information off of the jar label, so we don't know what type or brand that R S used.

Sometimes, I just accept things at face value and go with it. It's funnier and makes the comedic point better that way 

I'll have to remember that there are far more serious people on this thread than I. 

That's not intended to be a criticism of others. I just found this thread to be light and fun, and liked it that way. It gets tedious defending ones coments all of the time.

Excuse me, but I think I shall keep my reading for just the weekend from now on. It seems to me that when it goes on all week, some of us get on each others nerves, and I don't want to miss the fun of seeing it on the week ends. Sue/d



wannabear said:


> I was taking into account the spaghetti and sauce, and addressing calories specifically. Sounds like too many calories.


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


I used this yarn for my daughter's scarf - it's nice to knit with and has good drape - it definitely needs to be steamed blocked for the finishing. She's worn it two winters now and it's still holding up well.


----------



## wannabear

dandylion said:


> I'm assuming that they just took the nutritional information off of the jar label, so we don't know what type or brand that R S used.
> 
> Sometimes, I just accept things at face value and go with it. It's funnier and makes the comedic point better that way
> 
> I'll have to remember that there are far more serious people on this thread than I.  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking into account the spaghetti and sauce, and addressing calories specifically. Sounds like too many calories.
Click to expand...

I'm really not all that serious. And I'm going to make those meatballs and see how they are. I'll report back to all the people that are being good and sticking with their diets.


----------



## NanaCaren

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dave,
> Just got back last night from Ft. Lauderdale in Florida where we sailed off to three ports in the Carribean and did a "knitting" cruise taught by Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns. I missed a whole week of KP but I am back to reading all the information sent.


That must have been fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that they just took the nutritional information off of the jar label, so we don't know what type or brand that R S used.
> 
> Sometimes, I just accept things at face value and go with it. It's funnier and makes the comedic point better that way
> 
> I'll have to remember that there are far more serious people on this thread than I.  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking into account the spaghetti and sauce, and addressing calories specifically. Sounds like too many calories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not all that serious. And I'm going to make those meatballs and see how they are. I'll report back to all the people that are being good and sticking with their diets.
Click to expand...

 I'm with you. I will be making these. I read the recipe to the teens, they voted. I get to make these tonight. If I jump up and down while cooking these I will have burned the calories before eating them.


----------



## martin keith

Good day to all, thanks Dave for another tea party, I do so enjoy reading most of the post, and since I am in control of my computer, I skip over the parts that do not really fit at the tea party. Loved all of your receipt as well as the others. I hope all is well with you and your son, and you have a wonderful week.
Thanks strawberry, I appreciate your help.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam


----------



## gingerwitch

Marge -- I'm not trying to be argumentative, and I agree personal attacks are anathema, but the dictionary is hardly a conveyance of opinion. It is a scholastic, highly specialized tool used for the highest purpose, to facilitate communication. It must, by nature, be a finite resource for those who wish to convey personal expression, opinion or express themselves accurately in a language other than their own native tongue. Otherwise, it is meaningless and useless.


margewhaples said:


> Can we please close the personal attacks. The dictionary is not a sword, nor does it dispense truth, it is only a conveyance of opinion as it relates to language, which is at ends a personal expression. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!


----------



## siouxann

I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?


That sounds like it would be a good choice. If you were use whole wheat pasta might also help.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?


My take on this from a diabetes educator's point of view, is that there are too many carbohydrates per serving from the pasta, there is way too much fats/cholestrol added to the ground beef. If the ingredients in this dish were changed, it would not be this dish. However, a healthy person would not have any health related issues preventing them from eating it.

You could certainly substitute the ground turkey/chicken for the ground beef. I know that I would simply because I find it easier on my stomach not to eat beef. Also one could substitute the bacon for bacon bits or make your own bacon bits. You get non of the amounts of fats and still get the taste. For someone who is diabetic and those watching the carbohydrates, you could go with half a cup of spagetti instead of the full serving as suggested by the amount given in the recipe. Also the diabetic person would have to check the amount of sugar in the sauce and use only enough of it to have a taste of it.


----------



## Southern Gal

siouxann said:


> I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?


 :shock: thats a good thought, may see what i can do, thanks guess i was having a duh moment.


----------



## wannabear

Southern Gal said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: thats a good thought, may see what i can do, thanks guess i was having a duh moment.
Click to expand...

Is your diet restricted? (having a nosy moment)


----------



## patocenizo

As soon as I get all my unpacking put away, grocery shopping done and check out he snail mail then I hope to have some time to report. It was alot of fun and I learned some new techniques ( new to me that is).


thewren said:


> patocenizo - we need a complete report of the cruise - think we all would have liked to be with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> Just got back last night from Ft. Lauderdale in Florida where we sailed off to three ports in the Carribean and did a "knitting" cruise taught by Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns. I missed a whole week of KP but I am back to reading all the information sent.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Off to take the girl shopping. Maybe find some grapefruit colored yarn too.


----------



## iamsam

siousann - i use all colors - the lattice pattern i'm doing now is in a varigated delft blue and white. bleach is not kind to dishrags knit in color. maybe you should knit some white ones just to use when you have bleach in the sink. lol

heidi has bleached several of hers since she sometimes bleaches her tea towels, etc. it doesn't hurt them or the pattern - just kind of takes the color in a different direction.

sam



siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

rookieretiree - that is a great looking scarf and yarn - bet she looks good in it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I used this yarn for my daughter's scarf - it's nice to knit with and has good drape - it definitely needs to be steamed blocked for the finishing. She's worn it two winters now and it's still holding up well.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> siousann - i use all colors - the lattice pattern i'm doing now is in a varigated delft blue and white. bleach is not kind to dishrags knit in color. maybe you should knit some white ones just to use when you have bleach in the sink. lol
> 
> heidi has bleached several of hers since she sometimes bleaches her tea towels, etc. it doesn't hurt them or the pattern - just kind of takes the color in a different direction.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I just had a great idea. I'll come out with a line of yarns dyed naturally by mildew, spaghetti sauce, hair color, red wine and NC red dirt. All guaranteed colorfast.


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dave,
> Just got back last night from Ft. Lauderdale in Florida where we sailed off to three ports in the Carribean and did a "knitting" cruise taught by Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns. I missed a whole week of KP but I am back to reading all the information sent.


Glad you had fun on the cruise, I really must sort out a few days of doing nothing, can't wait for the pics!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

I'll have to remember that there are far more serious people on this thread than I.  

That's not intended to be a criticism of others. I just found this thread to be light and fun, and liked it that way. It gets tedious defending ones coments all of the time. 

i'm with you dandylion - we shouldn't need to defend our contributions to this thread. 

sam


----------



## iamsam

pammie - i thought you were supposed to be retired. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!


----------



## iamsam

wannabear - too funny - bet you would be busy churning out the yarn - everyone would want some.

sam



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> siousann - i use all colors - the lattice pattern i'm doing now is in a varigated delft blue and white. bleach is not kind to dishrags knit in color. maybe you should knit some white ones just to use when you have bleach in the sink. lol
> 
> heidi has bleached several of hers since she sometimes bleaches her tea towels, etc. it doesn't hurt them or the pattern - just kind of takes the color in a different direction.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a great idea. I'll come out with a line of yarns dyed naturally by mildew, spaghetti sauce, hair color, red wine and NC red dirt. All guaranteed colorfast.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

I left out mustard!


----------



## FireballDave

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I used this yarn for my daughter's scarf - it's nice to knit with and has good drape - it definitely needs to be steamed blocked for the finishing. She's worn it two winters now and it's still holding up well.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice. Nice scarf, seeing pictures always helps.

I will be getting some of it later in the week when I get to my favourite yarn shops in town. I only shopped locally to-day and neither of my local yarn shops stock Lion Brand, nor does thhaberdashery department of my ocal department store, 4 miles away. But I'm going into the centre of London during the week and there are some great stores there.

I'm scheduling this project aside for the Easter holiday, the pattern needs completely re-working, so I'll need at least one evening to draw out the sections and re-write it. It's a nice idea, but I don't do things the same way as this designer!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Good day to all, thanks Dave for another tea party, I do so enjoy reading most of the post, and since I am in control of my computer, I skip over the parts that do not really fit at the tea party. Loved all of your receipt as well as the others. I hope all is well with you and your son, and you have a wonderful week.
> Thanks strawberry, I appreciate your help.


Hi Matin, nice to hear from you at the tea party. He's fit and well, eating enough for three, life's not fair, he's rake-thin and doesn't even have the decency to get spots!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!


Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Wannabear, I'll be first in line when your dishcloth yarn goes on the market!!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Off to take the girl shopping. Maybe find some grapefruit colored yarn too.


I popped into a couple of shops this afternoon, I hope you have better luck than me! Never mind, I'll be in town later this week, More shops, bigger ranges, hopefully I'll get lucky!

Dave


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> siousann - i use all colors - the lattice pattern i'm doing now is in a varigated delft blue and white. bleach is not kind to dishrags knit in color. maybe you should knit some white ones just to use when you have bleach in the sink. lol
> 
> heidi has bleached several of hers since she sometimes bleaches her tea towels, etc. it doesn't hurt them or the pattern - just kind of takes the color in a different direction.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a great idea. I'll come out with a line of yarns dyed naturally by mildew, spaghetti sauce, hair color, red wine and NC red dirt. All guaranteed colorfast.
Click to expand...

Don't forget dyeing from the squirrels' spitting down black walnut husks onto the washing on the line. Seems to be absolutely unfadeable.


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't know how she uses the GD letters (I know what I mean!), but BSJ is the Baby Surprise Jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmermann. I have the pattern for it but haven't had the courage to try to interpret it. EZ was all about concept and not so much instruction.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Sam, I'm way over that now. I'm about to post another question  Sue



thewren said:


> I'll have to remember that there are far more serious people on this thread than I.
> 
> That's not intended to be a criticism of others. I just found this thread to be light and fun, and liked it that way. It gets tedious defending ones coments all of the time.
> 
> i'm with you dandylion - we shouldn't need to defend our contributions to this thread.
> 
> sam


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I used this yarn for my daughter's scarf - it's nice to knit with and has good drape - it definitely needs to be steamed blocked for the finishing. She's worn it two winters now and it's still holding up well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the advice. Nice scarf, seeing pictures always helps.
> 
> I will be getting some of it later in the week when I get to my favourite yarn shops in town. I only shopped locally to-day and neither of my local yarn shops stock Lion Brand, nor does thhaberdashery department of my ocal department store, 4 miles away. But I'm going into the centre of London during the week and there are some great stores there.
> 
> I'm scheduling this project aside for the Easter holiday, the pattern needs completely re-working, so I'll need at least one evening to draw out the sections and re-write it. It's a nice idea, but I don't do things the same way as this designer!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

http://www.banyantreeyarns.com/

This site might be useful for you. I didn't find anything useful about yarns shops in London who have Lion brand on a quick check with google, except potentially this source. I don't think Lion is a brand that individual yarn shops (not chains) are likely to stock.


----------



## Ceili

Pretty sure GD is for granddaughter, so she meant "GD's BSJ"


siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how she uses the GD letters (I know what I mean!), but BSJ is the Baby Surprise Jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmermann. I have the pattern for it but haven't had the courage to try to interpret it. EZ was all about concept and not so much instruction.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Here's another recipe I took from a newsletter I recieve. It appears to have been submitted lady of Irish decent. The recipe was apparantly passed down from her G,G,Grandmother.

Even though it is called "bread" it appears to me to be what my grandmother used to make as Potato Pancakes, which very well coould have been learned from the Irish or other settlers. My own grandmother could not read, so she would have just learned to make these in her own way. My grandmother didn't have a recipe for anything. She just showed me what things should feel and look like. 

The Irish butter really makes the recipe appear old and authentic, so the recipe interested me, and it's good to have one to pass along. 

The newsletter is from a site where ordinary people contribute/share their own, treasured, family recipes. 
The site is called "Just a Pinch" and is very popular in the US. It's popular on Facebook, in particular. 

quote: 
Irish Fried Potato Bread and Irish Butter

Colleen from La Crosse, WI (pop. 60,513) says:
This is a recipe from the Irish and English side of the family. Passed down from my great great grandmother Eliza Griffin Andrews. We don't always make the Irish butter... it is still good! 

Prep time:15 Min Serves: 8 - 12 Cook time: 10 Min 

IRISH FRIED POTATO BREAD 
Ingredients 
8 lg potatoes (peeled, boiled, mashed and cooled) 
1 bunch scallions (fresh) (minced) (or green onions 
minced along with some garlic) 
1 tsp sea salt (or to taste) 
- 3 Tbsp irish butter 
- 1 c milk 
- 1 lg egg (beaten well) 
- 1 c flour 
IRISH BUTTER 
- 3 c 40% butterfat cream 
- 1/2 - 1 tsp sea salt 

Directions 
1. Peel, boil and mash the potatoes. Set aside to cool in a large bowl. Mince the scallions, put in with potatoes. Add half the flour and butter. Mix together with a wooden spoon. In a separate bowl: Beat the egg and milk together with a whisk. Add this to the potato mixture to bind the potatoes together like a dough. Add salt to taste. On a floured board, roll out the mixture to about one inch thick. Cut into circles or Use dinner plate upside down on the potato dough and cut out a circle of dough using a knife and then cut into pie wedge shapes. (8 - 10) Place slices 1n a hot pan with butter (or on a grill)fry for about 3 - 4 minutes on each side until golden brown. Serve hot with butter. 
2. Irish Butter: 3 cups (40% butterfat) cream 1/2 - 1 teaspoon sea salt Churn in a butter churn or shake in a large ice cold jar for about 15 minutes. Strain this thick mixture into a cheese cloth covered bowl to separate the butterfat from the whey. then pour off the buttermilk-whey and drink it or save it for a recipe. Knead the butter until the color darkens and the liquid comes out of it. At this point you can add sea salt if you like... to taste... 1/2 tsp or more if you like. *** Irish butter is richer than American butter. American butter is only 30% - 35% butter fat. You can find Irish butter in some stores. You can use regular butter. (quote)

What do my friends on tp think about this? Sue/d


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to take the girl shopping. Maybe find some grapefruit colored yarn too.
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into a couple of shops this afternoon, I hope you have better luck than me! Never mind, I'll be in town later this week, More shops, bigger ranges, hopefully I'll get lucky!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

  I think I might have it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Here's another recipe I took from a newsletter I recieve. It appears to have been submitted lady of Irish decent. The recipe was apparantly passed down from her G,G,Grandmother.
> 
> Even though it is called "bread" it appears to me to be what my grandmother used to make as Potato Pancakes, which very well coould have been learned from the Irish or other settlers. My own grandmother could not read, so she would have just learned to make these in her own way. My grandmother didn't have a recipe for anything. She just showed me what things should feel and look like.
> 
> The Irish butter really makes the recipe appear old and authentic, so the recipe interested me, and it's good to have one to pass along.
> 
> The newsletter is from a site where ordinary people contribute/share their own, treasured, family recipes.
> The site is called "Just a Pinch" and is very popular in the US. It's popular on Facebook, in particular.
> 
> quote:
> Irish Fried Potato Bread and Irish Butter
> 
> Colleen from La Crosse, WI (pop. 60,513) says:
> This is a recipe from the Irish and English side of the family. Passed down from my great great grandmother Eliza Griffin Andrews. We don't always make the Irish butter... it is still good!
> 
> Prep time:15 Min Serves: 8 - 12 Cook time: 10 Min
> 
> IRISH FRIED POTATO BREAD
> Ingredients
> 8 lg potatoes (peeled, boiled, mashed and cooled)
> 1 bunch scallions (fresh) (minced) (or green onions
> minced along with some garlic)
> 1 tsp sea salt (or to taste)
> - 3 Tbsp irish butter
> - 1 c milk
> - 1 lg egg (beaten well)
> - 1 c flour
> IRISH BUTTER
> - 3 c 40% butterfat cream
> - 1/2 - 1 tsp sea salt
> 
> Directions
> 1. Peel, boil and mash the potatoes. Set aside to cool in a large bowl. Mince the scallions, put in with potatoes. Add half the flour and butter. Mix together with a wooden spoon. In a separate bowl: Beat the egg and milk together with a whisk. Add this to the potato mixture to bind the potatoes together like a dough. Add salt to taste. On a floured board, roll out the mixture to about one inch thick. Cut into circles or Use dinner plate upside down on the potato dough and cut out a circle of dough using a knife and then cut into pie wedge shapes. (8 - 10) Place slices 1n a hot pan with butter (or on a grill)fry for about 3 - 4 minutes on each side until golden brown. Serve hot with butter.
> 2. Irish Butter: 3 cups (40% butterfat) cream 1/2 - 1 teaspoon sea salt Churn in a butter churn or shake in a large ice cold jar for about 15 minutes. Strain this thick mixture into a cheese cloth covered bowl to separate the butterfat from the whey. then pour off the buttermilk-whey and drink it or save it for a recipe. Knead the butter until the color darkens and the liquid comes out of it. At this point you can add sea salt if you like... to taste... 1/2 tsp or more if you like. *** Irish butter is richer than American butter. American butter is only 30% - 35% butter fat. You can find Irish butter in some stores. You can use regular butter. (quote)
> 
> What do my friends on tp think about this? Sue/d


I have friends who make this but dont really have a name for it. They also add ceyanne pepper to the mix to make a hot potatoe pancake. Top with sour cream and enjoy!


----------



## dandylion

Yes, I always have sour cream with my potato pancakes, also

I haven't tried this recipe yet, but I intend to, as it may be more "bready" than mine, as mine are very potato-Y, if you know what I mean? Sue/d


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> rookieretiree - that is a great looking scarf and yarn - bet she looks good in it.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks, Sam. She loves it because it's extra long and she can wrap it around her neck - she works in downtown Chicago and has to walk a couple of blocks between train, bus and her work so fights the wind at times. Not so much this year- we've been lucky. Her wool coat has that color rust in it so they go together well.
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I used this yarn for my daughter's scarf - it's nice to knit with and has good drape - it definitely needs to be steamed blocked for the finishing. She's worn it two winters now and it's still holding up well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how she uses the GD letters (I know what I mean!), but BSJ is the Baby Surprise Jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmermann. I have the pattern for it but haven't had the courage to try to interpret it. EZ was all about concept and not so much instruction.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the translation, abbreviations confuse me, I'm a bit of a dunce where they're concerned!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you, time for me to pick your brains for a change!
> 
> I have a pattern that specifies _Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick_ yarn. Before I rush out to buy enough for a jacket, have any of you used this yarn? What is it like to knit with?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I used this yarn for my daughter's scarf - it's nice to knit with and has good drape - it definitely needs to be steamed blocked for the finishing. She's worn it two winters now and it's still holding up well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the advice. Nice scarf, seeing pictures always helps.
> 
> I will be getting some of it later in the week when I get to my favourite yarn shops in town. I only shopped locally to-day and neither of my local yarn shops stock Lion Brand, nor does thhaberdashery department of my ocal department store, 4 miles away. But I'm going into the centre of London during the week and there are some great stores there.
> 
> I'm scheduling this project aside for the Easter holiday, the pattern needs completely re-working, so I'll need at least one evening to draw out the sections and re-write it. It's a nice idea, but I don't do things the same way as this designer!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.banyantreeyarns.com/
> 
> This site might be useful for you. I didn't find anything useful about yarns shops in London who have Lion brand on a quick check with google, except potentially this source. I don't think Lion is a brand that individual yarn shops (not chains) are likely to stock.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, I may need them. In the UK it tends to work the other way round, big chains stock main-stream UK and yarn labels, independents stock a wider variety, the big boys tend to go for tlines they know will walk off the shelves by the bushel!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Here's another recipe I took from a newsletter I recieve. It appears to have been submitted lady of Irish decent. The recipe was apparantly passed down from her G,G,Grandmother.
> 
> Even though it is called "bread" it appears to me to be what my grandmother used to make as Potato Pancakes, which very well coould have been learned from the Irish or other settlers. My own grandmother could not read, so she would have just learned to make these in her own way. My grandmother didn't have a recipe for anything. She just showed me what things should feel and look like.
> 
> The Irish butter really makes the recipe appear old and authentic, so the recipe interested me, and it's good to have one to pass along.
> 
> The newsletter is from a site where ordinary people contribute/share their own, treasured, family recipes.
> The site is called "Just a Pinch" and is very popular in the US. It's popular on Facebook, in particular.
> 
> quote:
> Irish Fried Potato Bread and Irish Butter
> 
> Colleen from La Crosse, WI (pop. 60,513) says:
> This is a recipe from the Irish and English side of the family. Passed down from my great great grandmother Eliza Griffin Andrews. We don't always make the Irish butter... it is still good!
> 
> Prep time:15 Min Serves: 8 - 12 Cook time: 10 Min
> 
> IRISH FRIED POTATO BREAD
> Ingredients
> 8 lg potatoes (peeled, boiled, mashed and cooled)
> 1 bunch scallions (fresh) (minced) (or green onions
> minced along with some garlic)
> 1 tsp sea salt (or to taste)
> - 3 Tbsp irish butter
> - 1 c milk
> - 1 lg egg (beaten well)
> - 1 c flour
> IRISH BUTTER
> - 3 c 40% butterfat cream
> - 1/2 - 1 tsp sea salt
> 
> Directions
> 1. Peel, boil and mash the potatoes. Set aside to cool in a large bowl. Mince the scallions, put in with potatoes. Add half the flour and butter. Mix together with a wooden spoon. In a separate bowl: Beat the egg and milk together with a whisk. Add this to the potato mixture to bind the potatoes together like a dough. Add salt to taste. On a floured board, roll out the mixture to about one inch thick. Cut into circles or Use dinner plate upside down on the potato dough and cut out a circle of dough using a knife and then cut into pie wedge shapes. (8 - 10) Place slices 1n a hot pan with butter (or on a grill)fry for about 3 - 4 minutes on each side until golden brown. Serve hot with butter.
> 2. Irish Butter: 3 cups (40% butterfat) cream 1/2 - 1 teaspoon sea salt Churn in a butter churn or shake in a large ice cold jar for about 15 minutes. Strain this thick mixture into a cheese cloth covered bowl to separate the butterfat from the whey. then pour off the buttermilk-whey and drink it or save it for a recipe. Knead the butter until the color darkens and the liquid comes out of it. At this point you can add sea salt if you like... to taste... 1/2 tsp or more if you like. *** Irish butter is richer than American butter. American butter is only 30% - 35% butter fat. You can find Irish butter in some stores. You can use regular butter. (quote)
> 
> What do my friends on tp think about this? Sue/d


Looks very much like what we call _Potato Cakes_ in England, only we usually coat them in breadcrumbs before frying.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

What do my friends on tp think about this? Sue/d[/quote]

i think they sound scrumptious - especially the butter since i am a butter fan. - i grew up using butter and can't seem to get away with something else.

think real maple syrup would go wll with this.

sam


----------



## Shania

Love that.. tea party.. gave my Mother one years ago and she loved it.. She had never had one and it was a big thing to her. took me 2 days to get all the things over to her home but I am glad I did as she never got to give one but just enjoy hersl


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It's my cousin's GD (granddaughter) BSJ (Baby Surprise Jacket)
I'm sure a lightbulb went off in your head, because I would never know something that you didn't already know!


----------



## iamsam

i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.


sam


----------



## dandylion

HA HA HA 
Sam, Heidi is going to have to get her slide rule out again, for you  

Oh, yeah, a breadcrumbs coting sounds good, too. Sue/d


----------



## iamsam

i don't think i want to know - no sense in bringing on the guilt on purpose. lol

sam



dandylion said:


> HA HA HA
> Sam, Heidi is going to have to get her slide rule out again, for you
> 
> Oh, yeah, a breadcrumbs coting sounds good, too. Sue/d


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's GD (granddaughter) BSJ (Baby Surprise Jacket)
> I'm sure a lightbulb went off in your head, because I would never know something that you didn't already know!
Click to expand...

Thanks, it's not an abbreviation I've ever encountered before. I don't make many baby clothes, I have two patterns for baby tops, one for Summer arrivals and one for Winter. I also have a simple rule where friends are concerned... One sprog, one top, otherwise they'll turn you into a clothing factory!

Dave


----------



## KatStabe

siouxann said:


> Wannabear, I'll be first in line when your dishcloth yarn goes on the market!!


Count me in too. Don't forget puked up milk for that lovely yellowish stained look.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam


If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!


----------



## FireballDave

Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage. 

Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.

Dave


----------



## KatStabe

Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?

Dave[/quote]

Thanks, it's not an abbreviation I've ever encountered before. I don't make many baby clothes, I have two patterns for baby tops, one for Summer arrivals and one for Winter. I also have a simple rule where friends are concerned... One sprog, one top, otherwise they'll turn you into a clothing factory!

Dave[/quote]

You might feel a bit different when it's time for your own grandchildren. ! and 1 only until We started getting grands. Have another arriving in Nov. Time to find some wool and get busy.


----------



## iamsam

oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And a cold stiff drink too if you please!! Dave we need a mocktail/cocktail drink to celebrate the potatoe pancake!!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave


i would double knot it just for extra strength.


----------



## FireballDave

KatStabe said:


> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave


Thanks, it's not an abbreviation I've ever encountered before. I don't make many baby clothes, I have two patterns for baby tops, one for Summer arrivals and one for Winter. I also have a simple rule where friends are concerned... One sprog, one top, otherwise they'll turn you into a clothing factory!

Dave[/quote]

You might feel a bit different when it's time for your own grandchildren. ! and 1 only until We started getting grands. Have another arriving in Nov. Time to find some wool and get busy.[/quote]

Now why do you think I taught him to knit? I plan ahead!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a cold stiff drink too if you please!! Dave we need a mocktail/cocktail drink to celebrate the potatoe pancake!!
Click to expand...

Out of luck, I'm afraid. I don't have one, but if you're having them for breakfast, _Buck's Fizz_ might cut through the grease!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> i would double knot it just for extra strength.
Click to expand...

Good idea! Like I said, I don't make them, but I'm sure somebody would like to have a go.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?

Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a cold stiff drink too if you please!! Dave we need a mocktail/cocktail drink to celebrate the potatoe pancake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of luck, I'm afraid. I don't have one, but if you're having them for breakfast, _Buck's Fizz_ might cut through the grease!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave for those of us who are not familiar with it, what is Buck's Fizz?


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening everyone, I've been trying to catch up reading, 43 pages behind, wow! Thanks for the receipts, they all sound interesting and will enjoying making them I'm sure.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?
> 
> Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?


Winnipeg, Manitoba is having their very first St Patrick's Day Parade this year! Green beer is always served and there is green candies every where! Just wish my pot of gold would land on the doorstep of my house!!!

My Mom makes _latke_ pancakes which are the Finnish potato pancakes made using shredded raw potatoes. Her grandparents and father are Finn.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a cold stiff drink too if you please!! Dave we need a mocktail/cocktail drink to celebrate the potatoe pancake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of luck, I'm afraid. I don't have one, but if you're having them for breakfast, _Buck's Fizz_ might cut through the grease!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave for those of us who are not familiar with it, what is Buck's Fizz?
Click to expand...

_Buck's Fizz_ is a cocktail first served at Buck's Club in London in 1921. It's two parts orange juice with one part champagne and is a popular breakfast cocktail, I serve it at all my breakfast parties.

In the UK, comercially produced 70cl botles of ready-mixed Buck's Fizz with an alcohol content of about 2% are widely available for £2.50-£3 per bottle. They taste OK and go down well with the bacon and eggs, although they're closer to the French version, _Mimosa_ which was created in Paris a few years later.

Try it, the sound of corks popping is a great way to start the day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?
> 
> Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?


Nope, I'm not of Irish ancestry so the celebrations don't really apply to me.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a cold stiff drink too if you please!! Dave we need a mocktail/cocktail drink to celebrate the potatoe pancake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of luck, I'm afraid. I don't have one, but if you're having them for breakfast, _Buck's Fizz_ might cut through the grease!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave for those of us who are not familiar with it, what is Buck's Fizz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Buck's Fizz_ is a cocktail first served at Buck's Club in London in 1921. It's two parts orange juice with one part champagne and is a popular breakfast cocktail, I serve it at all my breakfast parties.
> 
> In the UK, comercially produced 70cl botles of ready-mixed Buck's Fizz with an alcohol content of about 2% are widely available for £2.50-£3 per bottle. They taste OK and go down well with the bacon and eggs, although they're closer to the French version, _Mimosa_ which was created in Paris a few years later.
> 
> Try it, the sound of corks popping is a great way to start the day!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

This is one of my favorite cocktails!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I remember potato pancakes - sometimes using shredded potatoes and sometimes using leftover mashed potatoes. I love them with warm applesauce as a change up from the sour cream.

Not of Irish descent either, but still need to celebrate with corned beef, parsley potatoes, cabbage, for dinner! Not a fan of the green beer, but will have mine in a green bottle!


----------



## dandylion

My Sis-in-law just firmed up our plans to go for corned beef and cabbage lunch on St. Pat's day, as usual. 
Wouldn't miss it, but we don't stay out late enough to get hurt by the green beer, et al. 



RookieRetiree said:


> I remember potato pancakes - sometimes using shredded potatoes and sometimes using leftover mashed potatoes. I love them with warm applesauce as a change up from the sour cream.
> 
> Not of Irish descent either, but still need to celebrate with corned beef, parsley potatoes, cabbage, for dinner! Not a fan of the green beer, but will have mine in a green bottle!


----------



## dandylion

We make this too, but we add grenadine to make it pretty and do not have the correct name. We will now call them Buck's Fiz. 



RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes - on top of the sour cream. yum
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, you can top with bacon bits!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a cold stiff drink too if you please!! Dave we need a mocktail/cocktail drink to celebrate the potatoe pancake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of luck, I'm afraid. I don't have one, but if you're having them for breakfast, _Buck's Fizz_ might cut through the grease!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave for those of us who are not familiar with it, what is Buck's Fizz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Buck's Fizz_ is a cocktail first served at Buck's Club in London in 1921. It's two parts orange juice with one part champagne and is a popular breakfast cocktail, I serve it at all my breakfast parties.
> 
> In the UK, comercially produced 70cl botles of ready-mixed Buck's Fizz with an alcohol content of about 2% are widely available for £2.50-£3 per bottle. They taste OK and go down well with the bacon and eggs, although they're closer to the French version, _Mimosa_ which was created in Paris a few years later.
> 
> Try it, the sound of corks popping is a great way to start the day!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one of my favorite cocktails!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> We make this too, but we add grenadine to make it pretty and do not have the correct name. We will now call them Buck's Fiz.


The French have loads of alternatives. _Kir Royal_ is champagne mixed with _Creme de Cassis_, _Kir Imperial_ is champagne with _Creme de Framboise_ and for something sharper _Kir Pamplemouse_ is made with grapefruit liquer, lots for you to try!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We make this too, but we add grenadine to make it pretty and do not have the correct name. We will now call them Buck's Fiz.
> 
> 
> 
> The French have loads of alternatives. _Kir Royal_ is champagne mixed with _Creme de Cassis_, _Kir Imperial_ is champagne with _Creme de Framboise_ and for something sharper _Kir Pamplemouse_ is made with grapefruit liquer, lots for you to try!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The grapefruit one sounds good.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We make this too, but we add grenadine to make it pretty and do not have the correct name. We will now call them Buck's Fiz.
> 
> 
> 
> The French have loads of alternatives. _Kir Royal_ is champagne mixed with _Creme de Cassis_, _Kir Imperial_ is champagne with _Creme de Framboise_ and for something sharper _Kir Pamplemouse_ is made with grapefruit liquer, lots for you to try!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The grapefruit one sounds good.
Click to expand...

It's a very refreshing cocktail, the liquer is made from pink grapefruits funnily enough, pretty colour!


----------



## kac47874

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> siousann - i use all colors - the lattice pattern i'm doing now is in a varigated delft blue and white. bleach is not kind to dishrags knit in color. maybe you should knit some white ones just to use when you have bleach in the sink. lol
> 
> heidi has bleached several of hers since she sometimes bleaches her tea towels, etc. it doesn't hurt them or the pattern - just kind of takes the color in a different direction.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on fo- then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a great idea. I'll come out with a line of yarns dyed naturally by mildew, spaghetti sauce, hair color, red wine and NC red dirt. All guaranteed colorfast.
Click to expand...

Great idea!!!

Kathy


----------



## kac47874

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Monday after a rainy weekend. I finished my cousin's GD BSJ, and it turned out really cute. Waiting for the buttons to arrive to be completely done. Frogged one of my great nephew's BSJ, didn't like the way it turned out. Will either frog or give away the other. The new yarn has arrived, so I will begin on it again. Working on dishcloths to give to my fellow teammates. I have 2 more weeks and then I will be done. I already have 3 days scheduled for the remainder of the year. I don't know if I want much more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever a GD BSJ is, I'm sure it's great, could you explain the abbreviation?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how she uses the GD letters (I know what I mean!), but BSJ is the Baby Surprise Jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmermann. I have the pattern for it but haven't had the courage to try to interpret it. EZ was all about concept and not so much instruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the translation, abbreviations confuse me, I'm a bit of a dunce where they're concerned!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Get out the decoder ring!  
TP on KP

Kathy


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, we call Buck's Fizz a Mimosa. If you go to brunch on Sunday and the mimosas are included, you can get quite a buzz! It is too easy to lose count while drinking it!

Ok, Sam, here is the Buttermilk Pie. First time I have ever posted a recipe! I'm a little nervous. It is super easy! Sorry it's in US terms.

Buttermilk Pie

1 unbaked pie shell

1 1/2 cups sugar
4 tablespoons flour
1 1/2 sticks melted butter
3 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla

Mix ingredients and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake 1 hour at 350 F

Enjoy!
Pam


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, we call Buck's Fizz a Mimosa. If you go to brunch on Sunday and the mimosas are included, you can get quite a buzz! It is too easy to lose count while drinking it!
> 
> Ok, Sam, here is the Buttermilk Pie. First time I have ever posted a recipe! I'm a little nervous. It is super easy! Sorry it's in US terms.
> 
> Buttermilk Pie
> 
> 1 unbaked pie shell
> 
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 4 tablespoons flour
> 1 1/2 sticks melted butter
> 3 eggs, slightly beaten
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Mix ingredients and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake 1 hour at 350 F
> 
> Enjoy!
> Pam


The French name is more commonly used outside of the UK, the French get very sniffy because we refer to their Champagnes as _Fizz_ and _Bubbly_. They're so used to us hurling insults at at each other, they don't trust us when we tell them it really is a term of affection!

The Buttermilk Pie looks good, would I be correct in assuming you use ordinary plain flour, or is it conflour? How big a pastry case?

Dave


----------



## patocenizo

Okay, just have to have sometime after all the stuff left behind for over a week.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> Just got back last night from Ft. Lauderdale in Florida where we sailed off to three ports in the Carribean and did a "knitting" cruise taught by Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns. I missed a whole week of KP but I am back to reading all the information sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun on the cruise, I really must sort out a few days of doing nothing, can't wait for the pics!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Strawberry4U...absolutely we want to see your treasures! I love to see what others are doing.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another recipe I took from a newsletter I recieve. It appears to have been submitted lady of Irish decent. The recipe was apparantly passed down from her G,G,Grandmother.
> 
> Even though it is called "bread" it appears to me to be what my grandmother used to make as Potato Pancakes, which very well coould have been learned from the Irish or other settlers. My own grandmother could not read, so she would have just learned to make these in her own way. My grandmother didn't have a recipe for anything. She just showed me what things should feel and look like.
> 
> The Irish butter really makes the recipe appear old and authentic, so the recipe interested me, and it's good to have one to pass along.
> 
> The newsletter is from a site where ordinary people contribute/share their own, treasured, family recipes.
> The site is called "Just a Pinch" and is very popular in the US. It's popular on Facebook, in particular.
> 
> quote:
> Irish Fried Potato Bread and Irish Butter
> 
> Colleen from La Crosse, WI (pop. 60,513) says:
> This is a recipe from the Irish and English side of the family. Passed down from my great great grandmother Eliza Griffin Andrews. We don't always make the Irish butter... it is still good!
> 
> Prep time:15 Min Serves: 8 - 12 Cook time: 10 Min
> 
> IRISH FRIED POTATO BREAD
> Ingredients
> 8 lg potatoes (peeled, boiled, mashed and cooled)
> 1 bunch scallions (fresh) (minced) (or green onions
> minced along with some garlic)
> 1 tsp sea salt (or to taste)
> - 3 Tbsp irish butter
> - 1 c milk
> - 1 lg egg (beaten well)
> - 1 c flour
> IRISH BUTTER
> - 3 c 40% butterfat cream
> - 1/2 - 1 tsp sea salt
> 
> Directions
> 1. Peel, boil and mash the potatoes. Set aside to cool in a large bowl. Mince the scallions, put in with potatoes. Add half the flour and butter. Mix together with a wooden spoon. In a separate bowl: Beat the egg and milk together with a whisk. Add this to the potato mixture to bind the potatoes together like a dough. Add salt to taste. On a floured board, roll out the mixture to about one inch thick. Cut into circles or Use dinner plate upside down on the potato dough and cut out a circle of dough using a knife and then cut into pie wedge shapes. (8 - 10) Place slices 1n a hot pan with butter (or on a grill)fry for about 3 - 4 minutes on each side until golden brown. Serve hot with butter.
> 2. Irish Butter: 3 cups (40% butterfat) cream 1/2 - 1 teaspoon sea salt Churn in a butter churn or shake in a large ice cold jar for about 15 minutes. Strain this thick mixture into a cheese cloth covered bowl to separate the butterfat from the whey. then pour off the buttermilk-whey and drink it or save it for a recipe. Knead the butter until the color darkens and the liquid comes out of it. At this point you can add sea salt if you like... to taste... 1/2 tsp or more if you like. *** Irish butter is richer than American butter. American butter is only 30% - 35% butter fat. You can find Irish butter in some stores. You can use regular butter. (quote)
> 
> What do my friends on tp think about this? Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very much like what we call _Potato Cakes_ in England, only we usually coat them in breadcrumbs before frying.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

More like what we had when I was a kid and called them potato cakes. I like potato pancakes that start with grated raw potato fried in cakes (latkes) served with sour cream and applesauce. Restaurants here usually make you choose between the latter and have only one. And a pancake house here has awful ones with lots of flour so they are just a pancake with some potato put in. What a disappointment.


----------



## dandylion

The buttermilk pie sounds really good, Pammie, thanks. Sue/d


----------



## iamsam

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, we call Buck's Fizz a Mimosa. If you go to brunch on Sunday and the mimosas are included, you can get quite a buzz! It is too easy to lose count while drinking it!
> 
> Ok, Sam, here is the Buttermilk Pie. First time I have ever posted a recipe! I'm a little nervous. It is super easy! Sorry it's in US terms.
> 
> Buttermilk Pie
> 
> 1 unbaked pie shell
> 
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 4 tablespoons flour
> 1 1/2 sticks melted butter
> 3 eggs, slightly beaten
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Mix ingredients and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake 1 hour at 350 F
> 
> Enjoy!
> Pam


thanks pam - copied it off already - am going to town maybe tomorrow and will pick up what i need. i was thinking of making the celery soup for tomorrow also.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> siousann - i use all colors - the lattice pattern i'm doing now is in a varigated delft blue and white. bleach is not kind to dishrags knit in color. maybe you should knit some white ones just to use when you have bleach in the sink. lol
> 
> heidi has bleached several of hers since she sometimes bleaches her tea towels, etc. it doesn't hurt them or the pattern - just kind of takes the color in a different direction.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started a new dishrag - with a lattice pattern - a twelve row pattern - for two of the rows you are five stitches short - then they are put back on - then several rows later you are five stitches short. i think the ptatern is going to be nice when it is finished.
> 
> here is a site you might like - wonderful stitch patterns and they are free. needless to say i have a hard copy of all of them - and stored copies in my documents file. am i too obsessive?
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> Sam, what colors do you use when making dish cloths? I use 100% cotton, but since i sometimes put bleach in the dish water, they all end up white.
> That site is dangerous! I want all i see.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a great idea. I'll come out with a line of yarns dyed naturally by mildew, spaghetti sauce, hair color, red wine and NC red dirt. All guaranteed colorfast.
Click to expand...

You know, that's an idea, you may really do well with those colors.  :thumbup:
I want a mildew green and a wine. :lol:


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?
> 
> Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not of Irish ancestry so the celebrations don't really apply to me.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem to stop most people. I don't do anything despite my Irish ancestry (although they did leave Ireleand over 150 years ago!) but if I ever get back there I will have contacts this time round.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?


Thats interesting. I assume cornflour and corn flour are the same interesting that we like the UK have one word. The funny thing is some of our cronflour is made from wheaten flour! And it is not necessarily the cheap ones either. Mainly used for things that need to be thickened, including custardly type things so I can see why Dave asked about cornflower in the pie.


----------



## FireballDave

Here's one for all you soup lovers. It's one of my favourite stand-by soup receipts because I always have a bag of cauliflower in freezer, just in case I can't get to the greengrocers.

*Cauliflower Soup*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) cauliflower, broken into florets (you can use frozen)
Small onion, chopped
1 stick of celery, chopped
1/2 oz (15g) butter
10 fl. oz (285ml) water
1 tbs conflour (corn starch)
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
good pinch of salt and white pepper
freshly chopped parsley

*Method:*
Melt the butter in a pan and saute the onion and celery until softened, but not coloured.

Add the cauliflower, water and seasoning, to the pan. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat, then cover and simmer gently for 30 minutes.

Pour the contents of the pan into a blender and process until smooth.

Slake the cornflour with the milk and mix to a suspension.

Return the contents of the blender to the saucepan and stir in the milk and cornflour mixture.

Bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes.

Serve garnished with the chopped parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Poledra65

I'm wondering if your cornflour is the same as our cornstarch.
The cornstarch is used for thickening.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?


Thanks Pammie, it's always nice to know how big something comes up. Great receipt, thank you for posting. I'll try it out on _The Gannets_, raspberries might go nicely, or maybe some stewed blackberries, I have some in freezer.

It's that international terminology thing, cornflour is all one word in the UK, I certain it's what you call corn starch.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> I'm wondering if your cornflour is the same as our cornstarch.
> The cornstarch is used for thickening.


I'm pretty certain it is, that's why I put it as the equivalent in my Cauliflower Soup receipt.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pammie, it's always nice to know how big something comes up. Great receipt, thank you for posting. I'll try it out on _The Gannets_, raspberries might go nicely, or maybe some stewed blackberries, I have some in freezer.
> It's that international terminology thing, cornflour is all one word in the UK, I certain it's what you call corn starch.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

In Australia we call cornflour cornstarch or that,s what my 97 year old mother usecalled it. So to me the two words are inter changeable.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Here's one for all you soup lovers. It's one of my favourite stand-by soup receipts because I always have a bag of cauliflower in freezer, just in case I can't get to the greengrocers.
> 
> *Cauliflower Soup*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) cauliflower, broken into florets (you can use frozen)
> Small onion, chopped
> 1 stick of celery, chopped
> 1/2 oz (15g) butter
> 10 fl. oz (285ml) water
> 1 tbs conflour (corn starch)
> 5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
> good pinch of salt and white pepper
> freshly chopped parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> Melt the butter in a pan and saute the onion and celery until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the cauliflower, water and seasoning, to the pan. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat, then cover and simmer gently for 30 minutes.
> 
> Pour the contents of the pan into a blender and process until smooth.
> 
> Slake the cornflour with the milk and mix to a suspension.
> 
> Return the contents of the blender to the saucepan and stir in the milk and cornflour mixture.
> 
> Bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes.
> 
> Serve garnished with the chopped parsley.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


This is a lot like the broccoli soup Chrissy makes only she uses chicken stock instead of water.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for all you soup lovers. It's one of my favourite stand-by soup receipts because I always have a bag of cauliflower in freezer, just in case I can't get to the greengrocers.
> 
> *Cauliflower Soup*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) cauliflower, broken into florets (you can use frozen)
> Small onion, chopped
> 1 stick of celery, chopped
> 1/2 oz (15g) butter
> 10 fl. oz (285ml) water
> 1 tbs conflour (corn starch)
> 5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
> good pinch of salt and white pepper
> freshly chopped parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> Melt the butter in a pan and saute the onion and celery until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the cauliflower, water and seasoning, to the pan. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat, then cover and simmer gently for 30 minutes.
> 
> Pour the contents of the pan into a blender and process until smooth.
> 
> Slake the cornflour with the milk and mix to a suspension.
> 
> Return the contents of the blender to the saucepan and stir in the milk and cornflour mixture.
> 
> Bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes.
> 
> Serve garnished with the chopped parsley.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot like the broccoli soup Chrissy makes only she uses chicken stock instead of water.
Click to expand...

I've done that too, it tastes great!

Dave


----------



## Althea

Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.


----------



## dandylion

Another winner, Dave. Thanks. I love caulifower. Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> Here's one for all you soup lovers. It's one of my favourite stand-by soup receipts because I always have a bag of cauliflower in freezer, just in case I can't get to the greengrocers.
> 
> *Cauliflower Soup*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) cauliflower, broken into florets (you can use frozen)
> Small onion, chopped
> 1 stick of celery, chopped
> 1/2 oz (15g) butter
> 10 fl. oz (285ml) water
> 1 tbs conflour (corn starch)
> 5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
> good pinch of salt and white pepper
> freshly chopped parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> Melt the butter in a pan and saute the onion and celery until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the cauliflower, water and seasoning, to the pan. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat, then cover and simmer gently for 30 minutes.
> 
> Pour the contents of the pan into a blender and process until smooth.
> 
> Slake the cornflour with the milk and mix to a suspension.
> 
> Return the contents of the blender to the saucepan and stir in the milk and cornflour mixture.
> 
> Bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes.
> 
> Serve garnished with the chopped parsley.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

wannabear said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: thats a good thought, may see what i can do, thanks guess i was having a duh moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your diet restricted? (having a nosy moment)
Click to expand...

just counting points in ww. i have no sugar problems. just really fluffy now for a while and so i am doing the bike riding and walking. didn't get here in a month so its not coming off in a month, but at least i finally got started.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?
> 
> Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?
> 
> 
> 
> Winnipeg, Manitoba is having their very first St Patrick's Day Parade this year! Green beer is always served and there is green candies every where! Just wish my pot of gold would land on the doorstep of my house!!!
> 
> My Mom makes _latke_ pancakes which are the Finnish potato pancakes made using shredded raw potatoes. Her grandparents and father are Finn.
Click to expand...

The Jewish latkes are also made with shredded raw potatoes and sometimes matza meal, sometimes flour, sometimes neither - just egg to bind, and the water squeezed out of the potatoes, starch rinsed out.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Another winner, Dave. Thanks. I love caulifower. Sue/d


It's a good simple soup, you can use the core in it as well, so there isn't any waste.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

I am Irish on both sides & I hate corned beef. I love cabbage.
Lisa


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.


Althea 1 stick is 4 ozs.


----------



## wannabear

As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.


----------



## NanaCaren

A dull rainy day here. A good day to stay inside make a pot of soup and knit.


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if your cornflour is the same as our cornstarch.
> The cornstarch is used for thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain it is, that's why I put it as the equivalent in my Cauliflower Soup receipt.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you, thought it probably was, but just wanted to make sure it was that and not Masa, (used for corn tortilla's).


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something - pie
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to offer me some Squashed Fly Cake, I believe I'd have to turn you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the other nice names for Eccles Cakes.
Click to expand...

I wonder if this is what my Mum called 'fly cemeteries'? a sort of sweet pastry biscuit with sultanas or currants in the middle, have not googled because I was not getting notifications, and discover I am WAY behind.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea 1 stick is 4 ozs.
Click to expand...

A quick pointer to Dave's receipt would be very welcome, some versions of cauliflower soup are on my 'can eat' list!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting. I assume cornflour and corn flour are the same interesting that we like the UK have one word. The funny thing is some of our cronflour is made from wheaten flour! And it is not necessarily the cheap ones either. Mainly used for things that need to be thickened, including custardly type things so I can see why Dave asked about cornflower in the pie.
Click to expand...

As a child in Scotland, early 1950's wheat was always known as 'corn', my father had grown a 'corn field's' worth of wheat which we put into stooks before it went to be threshed.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea 1 stick is 4 ozs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick pointer to Dave's receipt would be very welcome, some versions of cauliflower soup are on my 'can eat' list!
Click to expand...

Good morning. How are you doing? The soup recipe is pg 45.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea 1 stick is 4 ozs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick pointer to Dave's receipt would be very welcome, some versions of cauliflower soup are on my 'can eat' list!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning. How are you doing? The soup recipe is pg 45.
Click to expand...

I made the 'peasant bread' in my machine recipe book, last evening, it is a step on the way to making your 'pumpernickel' receipt. I am still collecting ingredients- 
do you think what we call 'blackstrap mollasses' would be what you know as mollasses- it is almost bitter. We then have Treacle, Golden syrup, and Glucose Syrup? 
Life is pretty busy, with one thing and another! I am up seriously early, but I wanted to get the remainder of my banking done, and have to be up on time to put out the rubbish and recycling! 
Have a lovely day, I think you said you were hoping to get a lot of knitting done- I am making a simple scarf with my ball of Red Heart yarn- it is quite interesting how the textures come!...


----------



## wannabear

When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning. How are you doing? The soup recipe is pg 45.[/quote]

I made the 'peasant bread' in my machine recipe book, last evening, it is a step on the way to making your 'pumpernickel' receipt. I am still collecting ingredients- 
do you think what we call 'blackstrap mollasses' would be what you know as mollasses- it is almost bitter. We then have Treacle, Golden syrup, and Glucose Syrup? 
Life is pretty busy, with one thing and another! I am up seriously early, but I wanted to get the remainder of my banking done, and have to be up on time to put out the rubbish and recycling! 
Have a lovely day, I think you said you were hoping to get a lot of knitting done- I am making a simple scarf with my ball of Red Heart yarn- it is quite interesting how the textures come!...[/quote]

Blackstrap mollasses will work. I was hoping to knit but, will have to move the chickens out to their summer yard. Have to make room for the baby animals. Yes the textures are different. I remember making yarn similar to that back in the day. I have been up most of the night. Happens when the time changes.
Caren


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just now getting caught up with all of the posts, so, Perhaps someone has already suggested this for the spaghetti/bacon dish. Would the nutritional values be more acceptable if one used turkey bacon and ground turkey or chicken instead?
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: thats a good thought, may see what i can do, thanks guess i was having a duh moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your diet restricted? (having a nosy moment)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just counting points in ww. i have no sugar problems. just really fluffy now for a while and so i am doing the bike riding and walking. didn't get here in a month so its not coming off in a month, but at least i finally got started.
Click to expand...

'good on ya' Southern Gal! Have just been warned that I do have 'sugar' issues- which of course also involves fat! So much of what has been posted must remain a distant memory. [I love cake, and cake making- fully agree with Dave that the best cakes are made from butter and sugar creamed with a wooden spoon, even if it takes half an hour]...


----------



## Lurker 2

to NanaCaren- I know exactly what you mean about the time change!! hope the chickens like their summer run- lucky you! I would have to make a well defended run before I could safely have chickens here- I can see Rufus the old mutt having a wonderful time all day 'eyeing up' chickens! Winters are wet enough to need a good stout hen house, I have not completely given up on the idea- I love having fresh eggs!!...

I better head back for some rest. It is only 2.20a.m.!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.


I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> I better head back for some rest. It is only 2.20a.m.!


I have a well defended yard for them. Last year we last quite a few to the raccoons. Nothing beats fresh eggs. 
Getting some rest is a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another recipe I took from a newsletter I recieve. It appears to have been submitted lady of Irish decent. The recipe was apparantly passed down from her G,G,Grandmother.
> 
> Even though it is called "bread" it appears to me to be what my grandmother used to make as Potato Pancakes, which very well coould have been learned from the Irish or other settlers. My own grandmother could not read, so she would have just learned to make these in her own way. My grandmother didn't have a recipe for anything. She just showed me what things should feel and look like.
> 
> The Irish butter really makes the recipe appear old and authentic, so the recipe interested me, and it's good to have one to pass along.
> 
> The newsletter is from a site where ordinary people contribute/share their own, treasured, family recipes.
> The site is called "Just a Pinch" and is very popular in the US. It's popular on Facebook, in particular.
> 
> quote:
> Irish Fried Potato Bread and Irish Butter
> 
> Colleen from La Crosse, WI (pop. 60,513) says:
> This is a recipe from the Irish and English side of the family. Passed down from my great great grandmother Eliza Griffin Andrews. We don't always make the Irish butter... it is still good!
> 
> Prep time:15 Min Serves: 8 - 12 Cook time: 10 Min
> 
> IRISH FRIED POTATO BREAD
> Ingredients
> 8 lg potatoes (peeled, boiled, mashed and cooled)
> 1 bunch scallions (fresh) (minced) (or green onions
> minced along with some garlic)
> 1 tsp sea salt (or to taste)
> - 3 Tbsp irish butter
> - 1 c milk
> - 1 lg egg (beaten well)
> - 1 c flour
> IRISH BUTTER
> - 3 c 40% butterfat cream
> - 1/2 - 1 tsp sea salt
> 
> Directions
> 1. Peel, boil and mash the potatoes. Set aside to cool in a large bowl. Mince the scallions, put in with potatoes. Add half the flour and butter. Mix together with a wooden spoon. In a separate bowl: Beat the egg and milk together with a whisk. Add this to the potato mixture to bind the potatoes together like a dough. Add salt to taste. On a floured board, roll out the mixture to about one inch thick. Cut into circles or Use dinner plate upside down on the potato dough and cut out a circle of dough using a knife and then cut into pie wedge shapes. (8 - 10) Place slices 1n a hot pan with butter (or on a grill)fry for about 3 - 4 minutes on each side until golden brown. Serve hot with butter.
> 2. Irish Butter: 3 cups (40% butterfat) cream 1/2 - 1 teaspoon sea salt Churn in a butter churn or shake in a large ice cold jar for about 15 minutes. Strain this thick mixture into a cheese cloth covered bowl to separate the butterfat from the whey. then pour off the buttermilk-whey and drink it or save it for a recipe. Knead the butter until the color darkens and the liquid comes out of it. At this point you can add sea salt if you like... to taste... 1/2 tsp or more if you like. *** Irish butter is richer than American butter. American butter is only 30% - 35% butter fat. You can find Irish butter in some stores. You can use regular butter. (quote)
> 
> What do my friends on tp think about this? Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very much like what we call _Potato Cakes_ in England, only we usually coat them in breadcrumbs before frying.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like what we had when I was a kid and called them potato cakes. I like potato pancakes that start with grated raw potato fried in cakes (latkes) served with sour cream and applesauce. Restaurants here usually make you choose between the latter and have only one. And a pancake house here has awful ones with lots of flour so they are just a pancake with some potato put in. What a disappointment.
Click to expand...

I think potato latkes, that have long been a stand by of mine have just become a once a year blow out. The Irish potato cakes sound scrummy, but with all that butter and freshly shurned cream...!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better head back for some rest. It is only 2.20a.m.!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a well defended yard for them. Last year we last quite a few to the raccoons. Nothing beats fresh eggs.
> Getting some rest is a good idea.
Click to expand...

yea! better had go that way!!


----------



## margewhaples

Who knows we all may be having gardens and raising chickens if current market trends prevail-No one will be able to purchase anything. I've been waiting for the entreproneurs to start delivering their wares via small trucks to the neighborhoods again. HAHAHA!! So many are garaging cars due to the gas prices. It was not so long ago that eggs, milk, pastries etc. came that way here. Also many of the elderly are unable to drive or to go to stores. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Who knows we all may be having gardens and raising chickens if current market trends prevail-No one will be able to purchase anything. I've been waiting for the entreproneurs to start delivering their wares via small trucks to the neighborhoods again. HAHAHA!! So many are garaging cars due to the gas prices. It was not so long ago that eggs, milk, pastries etc. came that way here. Also many of the elderly are unable to drive or to go to stores. Marlark Marge.


There's a drought here in South East England because we had 25% less rain than usual over the Winter, reservoirs in farming areas are at only 60% capacity so hosepipe bans and restrictions take effect from the 1st of April. That doesn't bode well for prices since even more food will have to be flown in to meet the shortfall.

Strange how prices never go back down when the cost of fuel drops.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?
> 
> Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?
> 
> 
> 
> Winnipeg, Manitoba is having their very first St Patrick's Day Parade this year! Green beer is always served and there is green candies every where! Just wish my pot of gold would land on the doorstep of my house!!!
> 
> My Mom makes _latke_ pancakes which are the Finnish potato pancakes made using shredded raw potatoes. Her grandparents and father are Finn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish latkes are also made with shredded raw potatoes and sometimes matza meal, sometimes flour, sometimes neither - just egg to bind, and the water squeezed out of the potatoes, starch rinsed out.
Click to expand...

Dori, that is wonderful to know! It seems like perhaps no matter what the ethnic background is, there is a common denominator in the potato! I did not know that the word "latke" is a common one that is used. They are good though arent they? I do prefer mashed potatoes in the pancake rather than the texture of the raw shredded potato, but that is just me.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
Click to expand...

A rift over syrup. With my first mother in law it was my cast iron frying pans. And that whole general idea of marrying her son anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rift over syrup. With my first mother in law it was my cast iron frying pans. And that whole general idea of marrying her son anyway.
Click to expand...

Golden syrup and molasses do not look the same nor do they taste the same. One puts golden syrup on pancakes and one uses molasses in baking things like molasses cookies, gingerbread, molasses bread, pumpernicle bread, etc. Molasses has a dark brown/black color while the golden syrup is gold/amber colored. Here in Canada golden syrup is a trade name.


----------



## wannabear

Thank you but we already covered that subject.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave


You are an ongoing fountain of good ideas. Using a pot scrubber in the bottom of a flower pot is sheer genius. I never would have considered that. A great reuse keeping one more item out of the landfill.


----------



## pammie1234

Althea said:


> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.


I will figure it out and let you know! 4 sticks is a pound, but I'll have to check on the grams.


----------



## NanaCaren

*Marzipan*

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) ground almonds
8 oz (225g) icing sugar, sifted
8 oz (225g) caster sugar
2 egg yolks
1 tsp (5ml) lemon juice
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) vanilla essence

*Method:*
Combine the almonds and both sugars together.

Add the other ingredients and mix to a stiff dough, knead lightly. Cover and chill for 30 minutes.

Roll out to the required thickness on a board dusted with icing sugar.

Just laziness buying readymade!

Dave[/quote]

Ok, I just have to say this tastes much better than the store bought stuff. Might be that I love almonds but, ladies & gentlemen this is a must try.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, are you making something for St Patrick's day?
> 
> Do you all become Irish on that day, like a lot of us do?
> 
> 
> 
> Winnipeg, Manitoba is having their very first St Patrick's Day Parade this year! Green beer is always served and there is green candies every where! Just wish my pot of gold would land on the doorstep of my house!!!
> 
> My Mom makes _latke_ pancakes which are the Finnish potato pancakes made using shredded raw potatoes. Her grandparents and father are Finn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish latkes are also made with shredded raw potatoes and sometimes matza meal, sometimes flour, sometimes neither - just egg to bind, and the water squeezed out of the potatoes, starch rinsed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dori, that is wonderful to know! It seems like perhaps no matter what the ethnic background is, there is a common denominator in the potato! I did not know that the word "latke" is a common one that is used. They are good though arent they? I do prefer mashed potatoes in the pancake rather than the texture of the raw shredded potato, but that is just me.
Click to expand...

At Passover time, there is generally a potato kugel. Same ingredients as a latke but it is baked in a pan in the oven. There are two types, one with raw potatoes and one with cooked mashed potatoes. The one with the raw potatoes is always a yukky greenish color, but tastes grate (intended misspell). The one with the cooked is white and is equally delicious. I have unfortunately never really learned the correct proportions and can't get them to taste right. The recipes died with my mother.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori, I love to learn about different cultures/ethnic ways. So who makes these now for you if you cant get them to taste right like your Mom did? I have not seen them sold in the local stores here. Does your synagogue do a Passover feast? similar to what we do for celebrations at Easter time?


----------



## Poledra65

You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good. 
Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.


Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.


----------



## Poledra65

This is the one I have always used and it works great. 

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups cornmeal
2 1/2 cups milk
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup white sugar(ganulated)
2 eggs
1/2 cup vegetable oil
Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). In a small bowl, combine cornmeal and milk; let stand for 5 minutes. Grease a 9x13 inch baking pan.
In a large bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, salt and sugar. Mix in the cornmeal mixture, eggs and oil until smooth. Pour batter into prepared pan.
Bake in preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until a knife inserted into the center of the cornbread comes out clean.


----------



## dandylion

I love cornbread also. Sometimes I can make a meal out of it covered with sweet milk and sometimes with buttermilk, if I have it. Usually do, as I love buttermilk.

Every young person in my family thinks they hate buttermilk, but not one of them has ever tasted it.  They just don't like the thought of it. 

I'm also one of the hold outs that likes my cornbread without sugar -- just like my Gramma made it. We call it country cornbread.

I can hear the groans now  Sue/d



5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dandylion, my Mom used to always make the cornbread with sugar in it. Just seems to taste better. I dont know about the buttermilk stuff though as I dont like the taste of it. My parents both like it and they do buy it. It is not something that I ever acquired the taste for. My one brother enjoys it. As a kid Mom would use it in her baking too.


----------



## dandylion

Yes, when one acquires a taste for buttermilk, it is very good for cooking, making biscuits*, pancakes, and salad dressing.

(* U S biscuits are not like English biscuits, as you know.
We Americans call English biscuits, cookies, as you probably also know)  Sue/d



5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, my Mom used to always make the cornbread with sugar in it. Just seems to taste better. I dont know about the buttermilk stuff though as I dont like the taste of it. My parents both like it and they do buy it. It is not something that I ever acquired the taste for. My one brother enjoys it. As a kid Mom would use it in her baking too.


----------



## mjs

I am using Valley yarns superwash dk in the afghan I'm working on. After I had bought the yarn I read a review that said it pills badly. Has anyone else had experience with this yarn?


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting. I assume cornflour and corn flour are the same interesting that we like the UK have one word. The funny thing is some of our cronflour is made from wheaten flour! And it is not necessarily the cheap ones either. Mainly used for things that need to be thickened, including custardly type things so I can see why Dave asked about cornflower in the pie.
Click to expand...

I think that even in this country the corn... situation is confusing. That is, to be sure of what the differences are between cornmeal, cornstarch, and corn flour.


----------



## wannabear

dandylion said:


> Yes, when one acquires a taste for buttermilk, it is very good for cooking, making biscuits*, pancakes, and salad dressing.
> 
> (* U S biscuits are not like English biscuits, as you know.
> We Americans call English biscuits, cookies, as you probably also know)  Sue/d


My youngest daughter, who is still at home, is learning to cook. The first thing she wanted to make was sausage gravy and biscuits. I watched her the first time and from then on she turned 'em out by herself. Still one of her favorites.


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.


6 oz. A stick is 1/4 lb.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> I think that even in this country the corn... situation is confusing. That is, to be sure of what the differences are between cornmeal, cornstarch, and corn flour.


I see you're in New York. Since we have all three in common use here, it's easy for us. Twenty years ago we didn't have masa harina available, but corn meal and corn starch are absolutely different. Corn meal is a staple item here.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.


Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting. I assume cornflour and corn flour are the same interesting that we like the UK have one word. The funny thing is some of our cronflour is made from wheaten flour! And it is not necessarily the cheap ones either. Mainly used for things that need to be thickened, including custardly type things so I can see why Dave asked about cornflower in the pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a child in Scotland, early 1950's wheat was always known as 'corn', my father had grown a 'corn field's' worth of wheat which we put into stooks before it went to be threshed.
Click to expand...

I think I have seen that in Europe any grain may be referred to as maize. Just as it appeared to me that any "Nuss" in Germany were likely to be hazelnuts, which I love.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea 1 stick is 4 ozs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick pointer to Dave's receipt would be very welcome, some versions of cauliflower soup are on my 'can eat' list!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning. How are you doing? The soup recipe is pg 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made the 'peasant bread' in my machine recipe book, last evening, it is a step on the way to making your 'pumpernickel' receipt. I am still collecting ingredients-
> do you think what we call 'blackstrap mollasses' would be what you know as mollasses- it is almost bitter. We then have Treacle, Golden syrup, and Glucose Syrup?
> Life is pretty busy, with one thing and another! I am up seriously early, but I wanted to get the remainder of my banking done, and have to be up on time to put out the rubbish and recycling!
> Have a lovely day, I think you said you were hoping to get a lot of knitting done- I am making a simple scarf with my ball of Red Heart yarn- it is quite interesting how the textures come!...
Click to expand...

We also have blackstrap, though I have never used it. We also have light and dark molasses. Br'er rabbit by brand.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
Click to expand...

I guess you can feel fortunate if you never raised the question of marzipan with her.


----------



## bellestarr12

Poledra65 said:


> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.


Let me share my recipe for cornbread, which I sent to Sunset magazine several years ago. They published it and paid me $50! My grandmother was from Missouri, so I guess that's why it's a little sweet. It has great texture even though there's no added fat (butter or oil).

CORNBREAD 
1 c. all-purpose unbleached flour
1 c. regular cornmeal (not coarsely ground as for polenta)
1/4 c. sugar
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
2 eggs
1 c. plain nonfat yogurt

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray an 8" or 9" round or square pan with Pam or other cooking spray (I use a cast iron skillet). Mix all ingredients together, pour into prepared pan, and bake 20 minutes or so, until golden brown on top and a toothpick comes out clean.

It's very good with molasses  or butter and honey or jam, or just butter.


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rift over syrup. With my first mother in law it was my cast iron frying pans. And that whole general idea of marrying her son anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden syrup and molasses do not look the same nor do they taste the same. One puts golden syrup on pancakes and one uses molasses in baking things like molasses cookies, gingerbread, molasses bread, pumpernicle bread, etc. Molasses has a dark brown/black color while the golden syrup is gold/amber colored. Here in Canada golden syrup is a trade name.
Click to expand...

Someone I knew from LA put molasses on pancakes. Awful to look forward to pancakes and maple syrup and get molasses.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I will figure it out and let you know! 4 sticks is a pound, but I'll have to check on the grams.
Click to expand...

Looks like 250g is about 9 oz? I'm using yarn skein (1 3/4 oz = 28 gr. as a guide.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> I love cornbread also. Sometimes I can make a meal out of it covered with sweet milk and sometimes with buttermilk, if I have it. Usually do, as I love buttermilk.
> 
> Every young person in my family thinks they hate buttermilk, but not one of them has ever tasted it.  They just don't like the thought of it.
> 
> I'm also one of the hold outs that likes my cornbread without sugar -- just like my Gramma made it. We call it country cornbread.
> 
> I can hear the groans now  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I call that cornbread southern and when I had it there was also not much leavening. Not for me.


----------



## dandylion

Your absolutely right, one can alter the recipe to suit one's own taste. Some of my friends like it very course and mealy, and others like it like cake  It's very adaptable 
And, I can eat it just about ANY way it's offered  Sue/d



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cornbread also. Sometimes I can make a meal out of it covered with sweet milk and sometimes with buttermilk, if I have it. Usually do, as I love buttermilk.
> 
> Every young person in my family thinks they hate buttermilk, but not one of them has ever tasted it.  They just don't like the thought of it.
> 
> I'm also one of the hold outs that likes my cornbread without sugar -- just like my Gramma made it. We call it country cornbread.
> 
> I can hear the groans now  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call that cornbread southern and when I had it there was also not much leavening. Not for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I will figure it out and let you know! 4 sticks is a pound, but I'll have to check on the grams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like 250g is about 9 oz? I'm using yarn skein (1 3/4 oz = 28 gr. as a guide.
Click to expand...

250 grams is ndeed about 9 ounces, but at 28.4 grams to the ounce, 1.75 ounces equals 50 grams

I have no end of fun converting my receipts to French Revolutionary measures.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Marzipan*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) ground almonds
> 8 oz (225g) icing sugar, sifted
> 8 oz (225g) caster sugar
> 2 egg yolks
> 1 tsp (5ml) lemon juice
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) vanilla essence
> 
> *Method:*
> Combine the almonds and both sugars together.
> 
> Add the other ingredients and mix to a stiff dough, knead lightly. Cover and chill for 30 minutes.
> 
> Roll out to the required thickness on a board dusted with icing sugar.
> 
> Just laziness buying readymade!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just have to say this tastes much better than the store bought stuff. Might be that I love almonds but, ladies & gentlemen this is a must try.
Click to expand...

It's laziness with me, I'll be in a hurry and buy a block of marzipan from the _Palace of Hell_, manage to convince myself it tastes OK, then I'll make my own and remember why I really dont like 'shop marzipan'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ongoing fountain of good ideas. Using a pot scrubber in the bottom of a flower pot is sheer genius. I never would have considered that. A great reuse keeping one more item out of the landfill.
Click to expand...

And when you're filling your hanging baskets for the Summer, put an old saucer in the bottom, then a couple of sponge scourers, after that you plant and fill as normal. This acts as a reservoir on hot sunny days, when you dismantle the basket at the end of the season, look where all the roots are. I'm a great fan of re-using.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

I've copied this for all of my friends/neighbors. Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ongoing fountain of good ideas. Using a pot scrubber in the bottom of a flower pot is sheer genius. I never would have considered that. A great reuse keeping one more item out of the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you're filling your hanging baskets for the Summer, put an old saucer in the bottom, then a couple of sponge scourers, after that you plant and fill as normal. This acts as a reservoir on hot sunny days, when you dismantle the basket at the end of the season, look where all the roots are. I'm a great fan of re-using.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

It's laziness with me, I'll be in a hurry and buy a block of marzipan from the _Palace of Hell_, manage to convince myself it tastes OK, then I'll make my own and remember why I really dont like 'shop marzipan'!

Dave[/quote]

I do the something. I was too lazy to go to the store.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you can feel fortunate if you never raised the question of marzipan with her.
Click to expand...

Judging from the heat of our discussion at times, I think I am inclined to agree with you!!!


----------



## martin keith

Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, can you tell me the weight of 1 1/2 sticks of butter? - it isn't bought in 'sticks' in Australia, but rather in blocks of 250g. Looking forward to making this and Dave's cauliflower soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I will figure it out and let you know! 4 sticks is a pound, but I'll have to check on the grams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like 250g is about 9 oz? I'm using yarn skein (1 3/4 oz = 28 gr. as a guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 250 grams is ndeed about 9 ounces, but at 28.4 grams to the ounce, 1.75 ounces equals 50 grams
> 
> I have no end of fun converting my receipts to French Revolutionary measures.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was mixing up grams/oz with per skein.


----------



## pammie1234

dandylion said:


> I love cornbread also. Sometimes I can make a meal out of it covered with sweet milk and sometimes with buttermilk, if I have it. Usually do, as I love buttermilk.
> 
> Every young person in my family thinks they hate buttermilk, but not one of them has ever tasted it.  They just don't like the thought of it.
> 
> I'm also one of the hold outs that likes my cornbread without sugar -- just like my Gramma made it. We call it country cornbread.
> 
> I have a really good cornbread recipe that gives you the sugar option. I never add the sugar either.
> 
> I can hear the groans now  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

martin keith said:


> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.


Maybe not a purist, but just a southerner.


----------



## pammie1234

Sometimes my posts aren't showing up! So I will try again. I have a very good cornbread recipe that gives you the option of adding sugar. I don't add the sugar, ever! I'd say that makes it lower in calories, but since I put a lot of butter on it, it is a mute point!


----------



## dandylion

You must be my gramma, reincarnated  Sue/d 
Now, if you had said "baked in a wood burning, stove" I could tell you which one of my Grammas. -- Just kidding  Sue/d



martin keith said:


> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.


----------



## pammie1234

Martin,it definitely has to be baked in a cast iron skillet!


----------



## dandylion

Pam, The line you wrote about the cornbread recipe got in the middle of the quote of mine that you clicked on. 
Just so you know  Sue/d



pammie1234 said:


> Sometimes my posts aren't showing up! So I will try again. I have a very good cornbread recipe that gives you the option of adding sugar. I don't add the sugar, ever! I'd say that makes it lower in calories, but since I put a lot of butter on it, it is a mute point!


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rift over syrup. With my first mother in law it was my cast iron frying pans. And that whole general idea of marrying her son anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden syrup and molasses do not look the same nor do they taste the same. One puts golden syrup on pancakes and one uses molasses in baking things like molasses cookies, gingerbread, molasses bread, pumpernicle bread, etc. Molasses has a dark brown/black color while the golden syrup is gold/amber colored. Here in Canada golden syrup is a trade name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone I knew from LA put molasses on pancakes. Awful to look forward to pancakes and maple syrup and get molasses.
Click to expand...

My hubby told me once that for a snack his Mom would spread molasses on a piece of bread for him. That is many, many years ago.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I heard it called Blackstrap Molasses but the bottle doesn't say that any more. It's really dark, very thick, and mostly it's used by spoonfuls in yeast bread recipes. Very pronounced flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the same or similar. I am a bit thingy about mollasses treacle and golden syrup, as it caused such a huge rift between me and the first MIL. [All very ridiculous- but points to the fact that although I sound English- I have never lived in England, and have to accept that I am a New Zealander now although always first generation]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you can feel fortunate if you never raised the question of marzipan with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging from the heat of our discussion at times, I think I am inclined to agree with you!!!
Click to expand...

myfanwy is a very sweet lady and would not do anything to upset anybody. I believe that from the many posts about marzipan that we all know what it really is.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ongoing fountain of good ideas. Using a pot scrubber in the bottom of a flower pot is sheer genius. I never would have considered that. A great reuse keeping one more item out of the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you're filling your hanging baskets for the Summer, put an old saucer in the bottom, then a couple of sponge scourers, after that you plant and fill as normal. This acts as a reservoir on hot sunny days, when you dismantle the basket at the end of the season, look where all the roots are. I'm a great fan of re-using.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, since I'm lucky enough to find you online, I have a question. Re using the bags of topsoil for planting our veggies, do you punch holes in the bottom of the bag before planting? I'm thinking that, in case of a heavy rain, the bag could become flooded otherwise.

I was lucky enough to get a few bags of MiracleGro for one-third of the hardware store price. I guess because it was leftover from last year. So now I plan to try cucumbers, zucchini, and yellow squash, at least, and maybe a couple of other veggies.

BTW, we went to a St. Patrick's Day luncheon today at the "old folks' home" (LOL) where we placed a deposit years ago. The lady who sat next to me was from England and I told her all about you and what a gentleman and excellent tour guide you are. She is married to a retired Air Force officer that she met when he was stationed in England.

Of course, the folks who run the "home" were trying to get us to move in, but I held them off! The time will come, but we're not ready yet. It's a beautiful place, though; they have about 2000 residents.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

My grandma Goldie used to drink big glasses of buttermilk. If she have an upset stomach it was baking soda in a glass of water. Headache where headache powders right in her mouth with out water.
Lisa


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> It's laziness with me, I'll be in a hurry and buy a block of marzipan from the _Palace of Hell_, manage to convince myself it tastes OK, then I'll make my own and remember why I really dont like 'shop marzipan'!
> 
> Dave


How do you grind your almonds? You probably have a real grinder, since you have what sounds like an amazingly well-equipped kitchen!

The time is soon coming when I will not want to venture out anywhere because of the heat and humidity. And laziness too, come to that.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - that is what we always called mollasses when i was growing up - bought it in half gallon cans with a top like a paint can. used to stick a spoon in it and take a taste every so often - i thought it was good just to eat.

sam

do you think what we call 'blackstrap mollasses' would be what you know as mollasses- it is almost bitter. We then have Treacle, Golden syrup, and Glucose Syrup? 
Life is pretty busy, with one thing and another! I am up seriously early, but I wanted to get the remainder of my banking done, and have to be up on time to put out the rubbish and recycling! 
Have a lovely day, I think you said you were hoping to get a lot of knitting done- I am making a simple scarf with my ball of Red Heart yarn- it is quite interesting how the textures come!...[/quote]


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's laziness with me, I'll be in a hurry and buy a block of marzipan from the _Palace of Hell_, manage to convince myself it tastes OK, then I'll make my own and remember why I really dont like 'shop marzipan'!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> How do you grind your almonds? You probably have a real grinder, since you have what sounds like an amazingly well-equipped kitchen!
> 
> The time is soon coming when I will not want to venture out anywhere because of the heat and humidity. And laziness too, come to that.
Click to expand...

We're having weather like that here today. I had to switch to shorts and a tank top. I'm ready for air conditioning and here it is only March 13th.


----------



## wannabear

Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> I'm wondering if your cornflour is the same as our cornstarch.
> The cornstarch is used for thickening.


For a while there, I thought conflour was a typo. Learned something else new today.

Dave, thanks for the cauliflower soup recipe. I love this soup.


----------



## FireballDave

I'm not a big fan of black treacle, however I do love treacle toffee. Those on a diet should look away now!

*Treacle Toffee*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) brown cane sugar
1 lb (450g) black treacle
8 oz (225g) golden syrup
8 oz (225g) butter
10 fl. oz (285ml) water
pinch cream of tartar
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) vanilla essence

*Method:*
Put all the ingredients except the cream of tartar into a saucepan and heat over a moderate setting until all is melted.

Mix the cream of tartar to a paste with one teaspoon (5ml) of water and add this to the pan nd stir well.

Bring to the boil, cover and boil for three minutes.

Remove the lid, stir and boil hard to 260degF/127degC.

Pour into a greased tray to set.

It's too late now you've read the receipt!
Dave


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> myfanwy - that is what we always called mollasses when i was growing up - bought it in half gallon cans with a top like a paint can. used to stick a spoon in it and take a taste every so often - i thought it was good just to eat.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you think what we call 'blackstrap mollasses' would be what you know as mollasses- it is almost bitter. We then have Treacle, Golden syrup, and Glucose Syrup?
> Life is pretty busy, with one thing and another! I am up seriously early, but I wanted to get the remainder of my banking done, and have to be up on time to put out the rubbish and recycling!
> Have a lovely day, I think you said you were hoping to get a lot of knitting done- I am making a simple scarf with my ball of Red Heart yarn- it is quite interesting how the textures come!...


[/quote]

Somehow I'm thinking that molasses is good for you for some reason. I need to go look that up.


----------



## iamsam

dandylion - now where could that recipe be?

sam



dandylion said:


> I love cornbread also. Sometimes I can make a meal out of it covered with sweet milk and sometimes with buttermilk, if I have it. Usually do, as I love buttermilk.
> 
> Every young person in my family thinks they hate buttermilk, but not one of them has ever tasted it.  They just don't like the thought of it.
> 
> I'm also one of the hold outs that likes my cornbread without sugar -- just like my Gramma made it. We call it country cornbread.
> 
> I can hear the groans now  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
Click to expand...

I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.


Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL


----------



## iamsam

martin - do you have a recipe for it?

sam



martin keith said:


> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.


----------



## DorisT

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
Click to expand...

Any grocery store that has an international section should carry masa harina. I know Aldi does.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ongoing fountain of good ideas. Using a pot scrubber in the bottom of a flower pot is sheer genius. I never would have considered that. A great reuse keeping one more item out of the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you're filling your hanging baskets for the Summer, put an old saucer in the bottom, then a couple of sponge scourers, after that you plant and fill as normal. This acts as a reservoir on hot sunny days, when you dismantle the basket at the end of the season, look where all the roots are. I'm a great fan of re-using.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, since I'm lucky enough to find you online, I have a question. Re using the bags of topsoil for planting our veggies, do you punch holes in the bottom of the bag before planting? I'm thinking that, in case of a heavy rain, the bag could become flooded otherwise.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a few bags of MiracleGro for one-third of the hardware store price. I guess because it was leftover from last year. So now I plan to try cucumbers, zucchini, and yellow squash, at least, and maybe a couple of other veggies.
> 
> BTW, we went to a St. Patrick's Day luncheon today at the "old folks' home" (LOL) where we placed a deposit years ago. The lady who sat next to me was from England and I told her all about you and what a gentleman and excellent tour guide you are. She is married to a retired Air Force officer that she met when he was stationed in England.
> 
> Of course, the folks who run the "home" were trying to get us to move in, but I held them off! The time will come, but we're not ready yet. It's a beautiful place, though; they have about 2000 residents.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, they need drainage holes. Your chosen crops are what we in England call 'gross feeders', that means you need to make up two gallons of feed, three times per week, once they start producing fruits, that's per bag.

I'm glad you had a good time at the senior citizens' residence, I love hearing stories. I have some fun places lined up for May, including a surprising garden!

London will be chaotic, we have a couple of events going on this Summer to prepare for, it's a building site at the moment!

Dave


----------



## budasha

DorisT said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any grocery store that has an international section should carry masa harina. I know Aldi does.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Our grocery stores don't have a huge international section. Our town is too small. Guess I'll have to check in the city.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's laziness with me, I'll be in a hurry and buy a block of marzipan from the _Palace of Hell_, manage to convince myself it tastes OK, then I'll make my own and remember why I really dont like 'shop marzipan'!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> How do you grind your almonds? You probably have a real grinder, since you have what sounds like an amazingly well-equipped kitchen!
> 
> The time is soon coming when I will not want to venture out anywhere because of the heat and humidity. And laziness too, come to that.
Click to expand...

I have a grinder attachment for my _Kenwood Chef_ mixer. My kitchen isn't amazinly equipped, just servicable.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> I have a grinder attachment for my _Kenwood Chef_ mixer. My kitchen isn't amazinly equipped, just servicable.
> 
> Dave


OK, your 'equipped much better than my kitchen' does have the grinder attachment for its mixer. There was another reason I was thinking of getting the grinder set for mine and now I've forgotten. I've only been putting it off 25 or 30 years.


----------



## iamsam

pammie - what good is there eating corn bread unless you slather it with butter - especially when it is warm.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sometimes my posts aren't showing up! So I will try again. I have a very good cornbread recipe that gives you the option of adding sugar. I don't add the sugar, ever! I'd say that makes it lower in calories, but since I put a lot of butter on it, it is a mute point!


----------



## Poledra65

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
Click to expand...

I've seen it at Walmart here.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> pammie - what good is there eating corn bread unless you slather it with butter - especially when it is warm.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes my posts aren't showing up! So I will try again. I have a very good cornbread recipe that gives you the option of adding sugar. I don't add the sugar, ever! I'd say that makes it lower in calories, but since I put a lot of butter on it, it is a mute point!
Click to expand...

I taught my children from a young age to butter that cornbread while it was hot!


----------



## DorisT

Dave[/quote]

Dave, since I'm lucky enough to find you online, I have a question. Re using the bags of topsoil for planting our veggies, do you punch holes in the bottom of the bag before planting? I'm thinking that, in case of a heavy rain, the bag could become flooded otherwise.

I was lucky enough to get a few bags of MiracleGro for one-third of the hardware store price. I guess because it was leftover from last year. So now I plan to try cucumbers, zucchini, and yellow squash, at least, and maybe a couple of other veggies.

BTW, we went to a St. Patrick's Day luncheon today at the "old folks' home" (LOL) where we placed a deposit years ago. The lady who sat next to me was from England and I told her all about you and what a gentleman and excellent tour guide you are. She is married to a retired Air Force officer that she met when he was stationed in England.

Of course, the folks who run the "home" were trying to get us to move in, but I held them off! The time will come, but we're not ready yet. It's a beautiful place, though; they have about 2000 residents.[/quote]

Oh yes, they need drainage holes. Your chosen crops are what we in England call 'gross feeders', that means you need to make up two gallons of feed, three times per week, once they start producing fruits, that's per bag.

I'm glad you had a good time at the senior citizens' residence, I love hearing stories. I have some fun places lined up for May, including a surprising garden!

London will be chaotic, we have a couple of events going on this Summer to prepare for, it's a building site at the moment!

Dave[/quote]

Thanks, Dave! The info on the MiracleGro bag says there is enough fertilizer to last, I think, 3 months (or it may have said 6 months). So I'll have to keep an eye out to see if things are growing as they should. If not, I'll add the additional fertilizer. Their recommendations may be for flowers.

Yes, I guess London will be a mess while getting ready for the Olympics. Have you chosen your hideaway yet? I remember the year Vancouver, BC, Canada, had their Olympics. We took a cruise from there to Alaska that year. The bus from the airport to the pier ran through all sorts of detours.


----------



## DorisT

Poledra65 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen it at Walmart here.
Click to expand...

You're right, Poledra, I forgot about Walmart. I love to browse their food aisles and find new foods (to me) and new recipes.


----------



## DorisT

budasha said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any grocery store that has an international section should carry masa harina. I know Aldi does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Our grocery stores don't have a huge international section. Our town is too small. Guess I'll have to check in the city.
Click to expand...

Do you have a Trader Joe's? They may carry it.

Oops!! Thought you were from California. Then I noticed you're from Ontario. Sorry!!


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Yes, I guess London will be a mess while getting ready for the Olympics. Have you chosen your hideaway yet? I remember the year Vancouver, BC, Canada, had their Olympics. We took a cruise from there to Alaska that year. The bus from the airport to the pier ran through all sorts of detours.


The pointless farrago will have a bonus, it's wrecked London as a tourist destination, the museums and archives will be empty, sports people aren't interested in them.

I'm pondering two possibilities, join the exodus, or use the opportunity to visit the places usually clogged up with tourists. The timing of the bunfight is entertaining, the weather is reliably vile around then, I do hope they remember to bring their umbrellas!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

I very much want to go to the Victoria and Albert Museum but most likely that wouldn't be a good time to pick, no matter how empty the museum.


----------



## Tessadele

The problem is not which empty museum you visit ,Dave, It's getting there that may deter you.

Just a thought, why don't you send your son out to sell umbrellas to the tourists, he could make enough to keep you in your old age. Hahahaaa!!

Tessa.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
Click to expand...

The supermarket in my tiny town has masa harina. I don't think we have a large Spanish-speaking population here, though we do have a college that might provide more sophisticated tastes. But I suspect that many stores have become more diversified in what they carry even in small towns. Someone swiped my Venezuelan cookbook, so I can't look up the recipe, but you could check online to see what could substitute.


----------



## maryanne

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL
Click to expand...

Not only am I moving and can't visit very much, I also got frozen out again for two months. I also am changing my email address and having my computer tuned up. hopefully that will help


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but if you knotted all your off-cuts of cotton together, the way I did for one of my egg cosies recently, would the knots make a good pan-scourer? I don't make them myself, I buy sponge scourers, use them for a couple of day or so, then use them in the bottom of flower pots for drainage.
> 
> Only an idle thought whilst I struggle to work out how on earth I'm going make a cosy I've doodled on my sketch pad.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ongoing fountain of good ideas. Using a pot scrubber in the bottom of a flower pot is sheer genius. I never would have considered that. A great reuse keeping one more item out of the landfill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you're filling your hanging baskets for the Summer, put an old saucer in the bottom, then a couple of sponge scourers, after that you plant and fill as normal. This acts as a reservoir on hot sunny days, when you dismantle the basket at the end of the season, look where all the roots are. I'm a great fan of re-using.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, since I'm lucky enough to find you online, I have a question. Re using the bags of topsoil for planting our veggies, do you punch holes in the bottom of the bag before planting? I'm thinking that, in case of a heavy rain, the bag could become flooded otherwise.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a few bags of MiracleGro for one-third of the hardware store price. I guess because it was leftover from last year. So now I plan to try cucumbers, zucchini, and yellow squash, at least, and maybe a couple of other veggies.
> 
> BTW, we went to a St. Patrick's Day luncheon today at the "old folks' home" (LOL) where we placed a deposit years ago. The lady who sat next to me was from England and I told her all about you and what a gentleman and excellent tour guide you are. She is married to a retired Air Force officer that she met when he was stationed in England.
> 
> Of course, the folks who run the "home" were trying to get us to move in, but I held them off! The time will come, but we're not ready yet. It's a beautiful place, though; they have about 2000 residents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, they need drainage holes. Your chosen crops are what we in England call 'gross feeders', that means you need to make up two gallons of feed, three times per week, once they start producing fruits, that's per bag.
> 
> I'm glad you had a good time at the senior citizens' residence, I love hearing stories. I have some fun places lined up for May, including a surprising garden!
> 
> London will be chaotic, we have a couple of events going on this Summer to prepare for, it's a building site at the moment!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Fortunately I soon realized May is not someone you are planning to ship off to one of those nice places.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are discussing corn products, I'll throw in that we also have corn meal, which we use to make cornbread. I think cornbread is a more regional thing than other breads. It's usually available in low-cost eateries that do a meat and three lunch or dinner. Of course we make it at home. Since there are a good many Hispanics living here now, we can also get masa harina in the grocery stores, which is really corn flour that is used for tortillas and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was coming back from Venezuela I told the customs guy that I had masa harina for arepas. He professed to think that I had said for a rapist. Not at all an unpleasant procedure to go through in those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any grocery store that has an international section should carry masa harina. I know Aldi does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Our grocery stores don't have a huge international section. Our town is too small. Guess I'll have to check in the city.
Click to expand...

You could check just to be sure they don't shelve it with other flours.


----------



## dandylion

buttermilk is great for a hangover, Lisa. Don't know how I would know that?????  Sue/d



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My grandma Goldie used to drink big glasses of buttermilk. If she have an upset stomach it was baking soda in a glass of water. Headache where headache powders right in her mouth with out water.
> Lisa


----------



## Tessadele

Just to be annoying, when I was a child we had Black Strap Molasses, Black Treacle & Golden Syrup, The 1st was bitter, the other 2 sweeter, the difference between them showing in their adjectives.

My Father made us rice pudding once, he forgot to but the milk,sugar etc. in. When we didn't like it he stirred the Black Strack Molasses in to "sweeten" it. At that point my younger sister, 8, ran away from home. She came back when Mum came home.

Yessa.


----------



## mjs

I just googled and two sites say that masa harina is not suitable for arepas. I don't remember having seen the other flour they mention.

I just googled after going away and found this. I use Amazon as a wonderful site for reference information.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dgrocery&field-keywords=arepas&x=0&y=0


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> The problem is not which empty museum you visit ,Dave, It's getting there that may deter you.
> 
> Just a thought, why don't you send your son out to sell umbrellas to the tourists, he could make enough to keep you in your old age. Hahahaaa!!
> 
> Tessa.


You know what Summer is like and you've got the regatta to dodge down your way!

I and my chorts are studying the maps, it'll just be a bigger version of cup final day - the best day of the year to go shopping!

Dave


----------



## master of none

On the subject of stone ground corn meal on page 49, guess what? My husband and 2 of the children grinds corn for the public. The mill is in our back yard but, it is not mule driven or water driven wheels, just an old car motor turns the wheels. People from around here plant and harvest their corn, shuck it and dry it then bring it to the mill.


----------



## wannabear

maryanne said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only am I moving and can't visit very much, I also got frozen out again for two months. I also am changing my email address and having my computer tuned up. hopefully that will help
Click to expand...

I visited the KAL and now I'm getting messages again. There's a bug somewhere.


----------



## dandylion

O.K. Sam, I'm keeping track! It's Polendra and Pammie 1234 who have gone to look for their recipes.  And you have asked for Martin's, Iron skillet recipe. It's hard to keep these things straight, but I think I've got it  Sue/d



thewren said:


> dandylion - now where could that recipe be?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cornbread also. Sometimes I can make a meal out of it covered with sweet milk and sometimes with buttermilk, if I have it. Usually do, as I love buttermilk.
> 
> Every young person in my family thinks they hate buttermilk, but not one of them has ever tasted it.  They just don't like the thought of it.
> 
> I'm also one of the hold outs that likes my cornbread without sugar -- just like my Gramma made it. We call it country cornbread.
> 
> I can hear the groans now  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all got me craving hot cornbread with molasses poured over it. mmm...soooo good.
> Think I'll make some later, got to find that recipe first, off to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, never tried cornbread with molasses on it but I do enjoy it smoothered in butter! Do share your cornbread recipe with us!! I know that there are so many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> I very much want to go to the Victoria and Albert Museum but most likely that wouldn't be a good time to pick, no matter how empty the museum.


The location of the V&A is interesting, it's just not quite where all the sporty types will be. You need to remember, how cellularly London is arranged. The Greater London area covers six hundred square miles, it didn't start out that way. It is really lots of little towns and villages with in-filling between them. One cell might be heaving, whilst its neighbour is empty, this frequently happens.

Fortunately the main Olympic Park is on derelict land to the East, with a brand new shopping centre for when boredom sets in!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

dandylion said:


> O.K. Sam, I'm keeping track! It's Polendra and Pammie 1234 who have gone to look for their recipes.  And you have asked for Martin's, Iron skillet recipe. It's hard to keep these things straight, but I think I've got it  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion - now where could that recipe be?
> 
> sam
> 
> it never hurts to ask again. lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Have any of you mollassas expert ever heard of 
Sorghum Molasses?
My Dad loved Sorghum, and he used to buy candies made of Sorghum as well as molassas. I thought it was too bitter and could not tollerate it, but when I would see anything made of Sorghum I would buy it for my Dad. 

My dear father is gone now, but you all have made me think of this love of his. Thanks for the memories. Sue/d


----------



## iamsam

aren't horehounds made of molasses - we would take them for sore throat or if we had a cough.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Have any of you mollassas expert ever heard of
> Sorghum Molasses?
> My Dad loved Sorghum, and he used to buy candies made of Sorghum as well as molassas. I thought it was too bitter and could not tollerate it, but when I would see anything made of Sorghum I would buy it for my Dad.
> 
> My dear father is gone now, but you all have made me think of this love of his. Thanks for the memories. Sue/d


This is interesting http://grandmaspantryva.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/September-Scoop09.pdf


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> aren't horehounds made of molasses - we would take them for sore throat or if we had a cough.
> 
> sam


My sister grows horehound and makes sore throat lozenges with it. My older children would eat them like candy.


----------



## dandylion

Yes, that was VERY interesting, and Sam, there are recipes on there also  Looks like good ones! 
Thank you so much, NanaCaren, for the site! Sue/d

quote=NanaCaren]


dandylion said:


> Have any of you mollassas expert ever heard of
> Sorghum Molasses?
> My Dad loved Sorghum, and he used to buy candies made of Sorghum as well as molassas. I thought it was too bitter and could not tollerate it, but when I would see anything made of Sorghum I would buy it for my Dad.
> 
> My dear father is gone now, but you all have made me think of this love of his. Thanks for the memories. Sue/d


This is interesting http://grandmaspantryva.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/September-Scoop09.pdf[/quote]


----------



## margewhaples

Tessa: We must have kindred souls cause that's exactly what that statement brought to mind- it could be an interesting investment vehicle.
Re molasses: Molasses in the 18th and 19th centuries was utilized as a tonic for its a good nutritional source of iron, potassium,calcium,manganese, magnesium, selenium Vit b6.all of which provide energy and improve nerve and muscle conduction, acting as natural blood tonic improving calcium utilization and iron replacement for blood loss,while not causing the constipation that normally accompanies oral iron replacement. It together with Cod liver oil was a chief source of vitamin supplementation during these centuries. It also was a sweetener and curing agent for pork products and tobacco.. Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion

Very innovative! We want to see a picture, if possible? I for one am fascinated! Sue/d



master of none said:


> On the subject of stone ground corn meal on page 49, guess what? My husband and 2 of the children grinds corn for the public. The mill is in our back yard but, it is not mule driven or water driven wheels, just an old car motor turns the wheels. People from around here plant and harvest their corn, shuck it and dry it then bring it to the mill.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Yes, that was VERY interesting, and Sam, there are recipes on there also  Looks like good ones!
> Thank you so much, NanaCaren, for the site! Sue/d
> 
> quote=NanaCaren]
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you mollassas expert ever heard of
> Sorghum Molasses?
> My Dad loved Sorghum, and he used to buy candies made of Sorghum as well as molassas. I thought it was too bitter and could not tollerate it, but when I would see anything made of Sorghum I would buy it for my Dad.
> 
> My dear father is gone now, but you all have made me think of this love of his. Thanks for the memories. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting http://grandmaspantryva.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/September-Scoop09.pdf
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Your welcome. The crinkles are good Haven't made the gingerbread.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> aren't horehounds made of molasses - we would take them for sore throat or if we had a cough.
> 
> sam


i don't remember the rum in ours

OLD FASHIONED HOREHOUND CANDY 
3 qt. water
1/4 c. dried horehound leaves, flowers and stems
3 c. brown sugar
1 tsp. cream of tartar
1/4 c. rum or 1 tsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. butter
Superfine sugar
Bring water to boil. Remove from heat. Add horehound and steep for 30 minutes. Strain and let settle. For each batch of candy, pour 2 1/2 cups liquid into a heavy saucepan. Add the brown sugar, cream of tartar, rum or lemon juice and bring to boiling. When syrup reaches 240 degrees, add the butter, continue boiling without stirring until syrup reaches 312 degrees. Pour into shallow buttered pan. Let cool until you can shape it into small candies. Roll in superfine sugar; then waxed paper and pack in a tin. Makes about 25 candies.


----------



## cmaliza

BelleStarr, a funny quote at the end of your posting. Gave me a big chuckle! Thanks!
carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.

Liz

What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.

Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

dandylion said:


> You must be my gramma, reincarnated  Sue/d
> Now, if you had said "baked in a wood burning, stove" I could tell you which one of my Grammas. -- Just kidding  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.
Click to expand...

Martin,
Where is your recipe for cornbread with no sugar? I need that one.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> pammie - what good is there eating corn bread unless you slather it with butter - especially when it is warm.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes my posts aren't showing up! So I will try again. I have a very good cornbread recipe that gives you the option of adding sugar. I don't add the sugar, ever! I'd say that makes it lower in calories, but since I put a lot of butter on it, it is a mute point!
Click to expand...

Sam, I totally agree.....butter on cornbread is the ONLY way to eat it.....and lots of butter, too!
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> pammie - what good is there eating corn bread unless you slather it with butter - especially when it is warm.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh my, looks like I'm going to have to make another batch of corn bread muffins...... and we just finished the batch I made a week ago. My chef instructor in my Artisan Bread class said it just like you did, Sam - what good it there eating (fill in the blank) unless you slather it with butter.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Have any of you mollassas expert ever heard of
> Sorghum Molasses?
> My Dad loved Sorghum, and he used to buy candies made of Sorghum as well as molassas. I thought it was too bitter and could not tollerate it, but when I would see anything made of Sorghum I would buy it for my Dad.
> 
> My dear father is gone now, but you all have made me think of this love of his. Thanks for the memories. Sue/d


We just called it sorghum. It comes from a grass, so probably not same as molasses, which comes from sugar cane or beet.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> aren't horehounds made of molasses - we would take them for sore throat or if we had a cough.
> 
> sam


Horehound is its own plant, in the mint family.

All this stuff from answers.com


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Liz
> 
> What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.
> 
> Carol (IL)


They are kind of a corn meal cake and after this got started I looked them up. The ones I had in Venezuela had fillings, bought at street stands, and I liked them very much. It turns out the Venezuelan ones are thicker than the Colombian ones, so I don't suppose those can be filled.


----------



## dandylion

My father just called it sorghum also, but I have seen it in molassas as well. Maybe just an ingredient. It was the candy he loved, anyway. So that is my good memory, and we got a good site in answer to my question. 
I'm happy  sue/d



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you mollassas expert ever heard of
> Sorghum Molasses?
> My Dad loved Sorghum, and he used to buy candies made of Sorghum as well as molassas. I thought it was too bitter and could not tollerate it, but when I would see anything made of Sorghum I would buy it for my Dad.
> 
> My dear father is gone now, but you all have made me think of this love of his. Thanks for the memories. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> We just called it sorghum. It comes from a grass, so probably not same as molasses, which comes from sugar cane or beet.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

I missed a whole lot of posts! Mama and Daddy talked a lot about sorghum and blackstrap molasses, but I guess they got enough of it cause I never had any molasses till I was grown and married. Probably all they could get back in the Depression. Horehound drops I have seen a recipe for from some young new-age kind of mother on her blog. 

Pig ears, now, that's in a class by itself.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I very much want to go to the Victoria and Albert Museum but most likely that wouldn't be a good time to pick, no matter how empty the museum.
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the V&A is interesting, it's just not quite where all the sporty types will be. You need to remember, how cellularly London is arranged. The Greater London area covers six hundred square miles, it didn't start out that way. It is really lots of little towns and villages with in-filling between them. One cell might be heaving, whilst its neighbour is empty, this frequently happens.
> 
> Fortunately the main Olympic Park is on derelict land to the East, with a brand new shopping centre for when boredom sets in!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh gee! I want to go to the derelict land!

I don't think I'm going to understand that cellular quality until I get a chance to come over there. Then I can try to cobble together all the bits I've read about in literature. One of the things I found lacking in British comedies is that they never go to the grocery store, and I want to see it. I keep trying to adjust the modern-day UK to the Dickens of London. Is it a hopeless task?


----------



## Shania

hahaha that is sooo cute.


----------



## cmaliza

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Liz
> 
> What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.
> 
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of a corn meal cake and after this got started I looked them up. The ones I had in Venezuela had fillings, bought at street stands, and I liked them very much. It turns out the Venezuelan ones are thicker than the Colombian ones, so I don't suppose those can be filled.
Click to expand...

filled with what?
Carol(IL)


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Liz
> 
> What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.
> 
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of a corn meal cake and after this got started I looked them up. The ones I had in Venezuela had fillings, bought at street stands, and I liked them very much. It turns out the Venezuelan ones are thicker than the Colombian ones, so I don't suppose those can be filled.
Click to expand...

Are they like an empanada? The ones I've eaten have a kinda beef stew for a filling. But I think they are more like a flaky pie pastry.


----------



## Althea

Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Liz
> 
> What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.
> 
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of a corn meal cake and after this got started I looked them up. The ones I had in Venezuela had fillings, bought at street stands, and I liked them very much. It turns out the Venezuelan ones are thicker than the Colombian ones, so I don't suppose those can be filled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> filled with what?
> Carol(IL)
Click to expand...

It's so long ago I don't remember well, but I think a chicken mixture of some kind in one.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Liz
> 
> What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.
> 
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of a corn meal cake and after this got started I looked them up. The ones I had in Venezuela had fillings, bought at street stands, and I liked them very much. It turns out the Venezuelan ones are thicker than the Colombian ones, so I don't suppose those can be filled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they like an empanada? The ones I've eaten have a kinda beef stew for a filling. But I think they are more like a flaky pie pastry.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing probably yes in terms of filling, because I had empanadas there also in the same circumstances. Liked them also, partly probably because I love pie crust. I have thought it so interesting the kind of thing that all cultures, or at least many, have in common. Empanadas/turnovers, baked custard/flan as examples.


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.


What an absolutely wonderful trip you have planned. I stayed in that area when I went to London, now a few years ago. I do not remember seeing any yarn shops where I walked, and in fact was surprised at the lack of yarn shops. I stayed in Canterbury, and there was not much of anything there. Wonderful book stores though. I think this is the Burton where I know someone and I'm curious about your going there, a bit off the beaten path I think. Though I will have to check my map because maybe there are Burton and Bourton?

Will you be looking at the Beatrix Potter connections in the Windermere area? Have you read the Albert novels about Beatrix's trips to that area?


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.


yes mine have been missing too- it can be a bit frustrating, inadvertently getting so far behind!! Hope you are enjoying your evening!!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> yes mine have been missing too- it can be a bit frustrating, inadvertently getting so far behind!! Hope you are enjoying your evening!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I haven't! Not going to say here. All personal and painful. But very good to see you! Are you getting notice of threads you haven't even seen? I have. So, some of what I didn't want and not so much of what I expected!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> aren't horehounds made of molasses - we would take them for sore throat or if we had a cough.
> 
> sam


We do that too, horehound is wonderful for a cough or sore throat.


----------



## Sandy

It snowed here again today. We had about 2-3 inches at school. We have a strict rule of no throwing or kicking snow so the only way they can touch the snow is to build a snowman! 

About 20 years ago a co-worker and myself decided to have a "Snowman Building Contest" during recesses with a grand prize of an extra recess with the two of us. We would usually give 1st and 2nd place for intermediate and for primary grades. It became a tradition at our school. Well my co-worker no longer works there but I try to continue it when we have enough snow. The kids all had a good time today. So Friday I will be real busy giving 4 classes an extra recess with me (around my regular recess duty). It's not quite the same as we used to do the recess on the same day as the contest but I wasn't able to do it today and since my schedule is lighter on Fridays I decided to do it then. The kids are so excited! Most of them had never experienced the contest, but I imagine the next time we have snow they will really get into it.

They wanted me to do the judging but I told them I couldn't because I helped a lot of them (especially with some of the rolling and lifting not to mention creating noses and mouths out of fir branches). The kids all know that I collect snowmen so they kept asking me to help them. I so love the snow!!! 

I know the snow will be gone tomorrow but the snowmen should still be there.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, it is regular flour and sugar. I think the standard pie plate in US is 9 inches diameter. The flour is probably what we call All Purpose. I don't know what conflour or do you mean corn flour?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting. I assume cornflour and corn flour are the same interesting that we like the UK have one word. The funny thing is some of our cronflour is made from wheaten flour! And it is not necessarily the cheap ones either. Mainly used for things that need to be thickened, including custardly type things so I can see why Dave asked about cornflower in the pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a child in Scotland, early 1950's wheat was always known as 'corn', my father had grown a 'corn field's' worth of wheat which we put into stooks before it went to be threshed.
Click to expand...

An essay I wrote in primary school was returned to me with the comment "Corn is a generic term for all graminaceae"!! Apparently, I had referred to a "corn" field and they wanted more specificity--was it barley, oats or wheat? For some reason, the comment stuck with me--I probably had to consult the dictionary to figure out what the teacher meant.


----------



## gingerwitch

Mine's very similar to your yours but with butter not lard.


martin keith said:


> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear, Hi!, no it has not got to that point for me, but what is happening is that things are coming to my given name, not my user name, which has me a bit puzzled. Sorry to hear things are not so good, hopefully that is a 'were not so good' , we all get moments like that I guess. But of course some things are longer term, and one has to learn to live with them. You will be in my thoughts tonight!...


----------



## DorisT

Althea said:


> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.


That sounds like a wonderful trip. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## FireballDave

Althea said:


> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.


Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.

Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!

You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.

There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.

The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!

Shop till you drop!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.
> 
> Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!
> 
> You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.
> 
> There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.
> 
> The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!
> 
> Shop till you drop!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The FM candy counters are something to see. Lunch there is very nice too, or was in 1984.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> The FM candy counters are something to see. Lunch there is very nice too, or was in 1984.


Fortnum's hasn't changed much, the Fountain Bar is _as ever_, it's about permanance. Although I've never heard it referred to as 'FM' before, you and your abbreviations; I had to work that one out, hopefully correctly!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

By the way, 'candies' are usually referred to as 'sweets' or 'sweeties' in England. Candy refers to something that has been 'candied', such as fruits boiled in stock syrup and dried as in the candying process. It may come in useful to note the difference, or you may not get quite what you expected!

Two nations divided by a common language!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I very much want to go to the Victoria and Albert Museum but most likely that wouldn't be a good time to pick, no matter how empty the museum.
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the V&A is interesting, it's just not quite where all the sporty types will be. You need to remember, how cellularly London is arranged. The Greater London area covers six hundred square miles, it didn't start out that way. It is really lots of little towns and villages with in-filling between them. One cell might be heaving, whilst its neighbour is empty, this frequently happens.
> 
> Fortunately the main Olympic Park is on derelict land to the East, with a brand new shopping centre for when boredom sets in!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gee! I want to go to the derelict land!
> 
> I don't think I'm going to understand that cellular quality until I get a chance to come over there. Then I can try to cobble together all the bits I've read about in literature. One of the things I found lacking in British comedies is that they never go to the grocery store, and I want to see it. I keep trying to adjust the modern-day UK to the Dickens of London. Is it a hopeless task?
Click to expand...

I prefer proper shops in streets, one pre-fabricated shopping centre is pretty much like any other, Dante's _Seven Circles of Hell_ springs to mind!

Grocer's shops tend not to have changed much since Victorian times, there are a limited number of ways to display cabbages and carrots. The where I buy coffee opened in 1887 and still uses the same fittings and glass jars to hold the beans, the cheese shop I use most is eighteenth century. During WWI we had the Zeppelins and in WWII, the Luftwaffe helped with redevelopment, but many stores are in the same tried and tested format and layout, just realised using modern materials.

As for the cellular arrangement, think of a landscape dotted with towns and villages, each is a separate community, fill in the gaps with dormitory dwellings and you get London.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.


It is indeed, it was 62degF yesterday at 3pm, I see from my recorder it fell to 36degF overnight, I was wondering why it felt a bit chilly!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, it was 62degF yesterday at 3pm, I see from my recorder it fell to 36degF overnight, I was wondering why it felt a bit chilly!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It was about the same here. It is 39degF here. 
I love your description of London. I wish we had more open markets closer to me.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, it was 62degF yesterday at 3pm, I see from my recorder it fell to 36degF overnight, I was wondering why it felt a bit chilly!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was about the same here. It is 39degF here.
> I love your description of London. I wish we had more open markets closer to me.
Click to expand...

It's a great place to go shopping and the centre is very compact, all the places I mentioned are within a couple of miles from the British Museum. I lecture near there and pass many of them on my walk through town if I go in by public transport. The City of London is one square mile in size and the City of Westminster is only a little larger, the surrounding area is vast however and very varied.

Dave


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only am I moving and can't visit very much, I also got frozen out again for two months. I also am changing my email address and having my computer tuned up. hopefully that will help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited the KAL and now I'm getting messages again. There's a bug somewhere.
Click to expand...

What's the KAL?


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, it was 62degF yesterday at 3pm, I see from my recorder it fell to 36degF overnight, I was wondering why it felt a bit chilly!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was about the same here. It is 39degF here.
> I love your description of London. I wish we had more open markets closer to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great place to go shopping and the centre is very compact, all the places I mentioned are within a couple of miles from the British Museum. I lecture near there and pass many of them on my walk through town if I go in by public transport. The City of London is one square mile in size and the City of Westminster is only a little larger, the surrounding area is vast however and very varied.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, it was 62degF yesterday at 3pm, I see from my recorder it fell to 36degF overnight, I was wondering why it felt a bit chilly!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was about the same here. It is 39degF here.
> I love your description of London. I wish we had more open markets closer to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great place to go shopping and the centre is very compact, all the places I mentioned are within a couple of miles from the British Museum. I lecture near there and pass many of them on my walk through town if I go in by public transport. The City of London is one square mile in size and the City of Westminster is only a little larger, the surrounding area is vast however and very varied.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.
Click to expand...

When the weather is fine, London is a great place to wander through, full of surprises, like a Barbara Hepworth sculpture above the entrance to a shop.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.[/quote]

When the weather is fine, London is a great place to wander through, full of surprises, like a Barbara Hepworth sculpture above the entrance to a shop.

Dave[/quote]

Interesting sculpture design. the only designs on the local buildings (within walking distance) would be the Feed Store. Unless you count the architectural designs on the old houses. Which are quite fascinating.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only am I moving and can't visit very much, I also got frozen out again for two months. I also am changing my email address and having my computer tuned up. hopefully that will help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited the KAL and now I'm getting messages again. There's a bug somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the KAL?
Click to expand...

It's a knit-along. You knit along with a group of people and help each other along the way.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FM candy counters are something to see. Lunch there is very nice too, or was in 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnum's hasn't changed much, the Fountain Bar is _as ever_, it's about permanance. Although I've never heard it referred to as 'FM' before, you and your abbreviations; I had to work that one out, hopefully correctly!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't usually use that, but it just seemed easier when I was writing. Actually I would not have used it if FM had not just been mentioned because it would have been so out of context. Years ago I worked at GM and had to call the public library for information. I asked them to check BRD and they had no idea I meant Book review digest, a standard reference work.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only am I moving and can't visit very much, I also got frozen out again for two months. I also am changing my email address and having my computer tuned up. hopefully that will help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited the KAL and now I'm getting messages again. There's a bug somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the KAL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a knit-along. You knit along with a group of people and help each other along the way.
Click to expand...

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

mjs - thanks for all the info.


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought some masa harina back from Venezuela many years ago just to make arepas. Unfortunately, it got wet so I never did get to make this. Do you know if there is something comparable in North America? I actually got the recipe from them and my DH keeps asking me when I'm going to make them.
> 
> Liz
> 
> What is (are) arepas? Is it similar to anything we have here in the US/Eng/Aust/NZ? I have no clue.
> 
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of a corn meal cake and after this got started I looked them up. The ones I had in Venezuela had fillings, bought at street stands, and I liked them very much. It turns out the Venezuelan ones are thicker than the Colombian ones, so I don't suppose those can be filled.
Click to expand...

They can be filled. We also bought them at street stands where they had all kinds of fillings, but we also had them in the restaurants with and without. Were they ever good. Trouble was they would bring them before you got your entree so we filled up on them and had little room left for the rest of our meal. Oh to have the originals again.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.
> 
> Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!
> 
> You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.
> 
> There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.
> 
> The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!
> 
> Shop till you drop!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

This all sounds so wonderful. How I wish I could go.


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.
> 
> Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!
> 
> You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.
> 
> There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.
> 
> The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!
> 
> Shop till you drop!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This all sounds so wonderful. How I wish I could go.
Click to expand...

If you have access to the _BBC World Service_ they cover it extensively. For pretty pictures, go to:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/Shows-Events/RHS-Chelsea-Flower-Show/2012

It really is something!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FM candy counters are something to see. Lunch there is very nice too, or was in 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnum's hasn't changed much, the Fountain Bar is _as ever_, it's about permanance. Although I've never heard it referred to as 'FM' before, you and your abbreviations; I had to work that one out, hopefully correctly!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually use that, but it just seemed easier when I was writing. Actually I would not have used it if FM had not just been mentioned because it would have been so out of context. Years ago I worked at GM and had to call the public library for information. I asked them to check BRD and they had no idea I meant Book review digest, a standard reference work.
Click to expand...

That's the trouble with abbreviations, they only work if everyone knows what they mean. Jump into a cab anywhere in London and ask the driver for _Fortnum's_ and he'll take you to the shop's main entrance in Piccadilly, ask him for the _Fountain Bar_ and he'll take you to the Jermyn Street entrance; if you ask him for _FM_, he'll ask you which radio station's offices you mean!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Interesting sculpture design. the only designs on the local buildings (within walking distance) would be the Feed Store. Unless you count the architectural designs on the old houses. Which are quite fascinating.


Hepworth was one of our greatest modern sculptresses, she is associated with Henry Moore and Ben Nicholson as one of the leading lights of our Modernist Artistic Movement.

I love all buildings, except for Victorian Neo-Gothic monstrosities, particularly houses. Do post some photos of anything interesting next time you're out and about, I'd love to see them.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> aren't horehounds made of molasses - we would take them for sore throat or if we had a cough.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Horehound is its own plant, in the mint family.
> 
> All this stuff from answers.com
Click to expand...

wow, i haven't heard of or thought of horehound in yrs. used to love it as a kid. memory lane


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting sculpture design. the only designs on the local buildings (within walking distance) would be the Feed Store. Unless you count the architectural designs on the old houses. Which are quite fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Hepworth was one of our greatest modern sculptresses, she is associated with Henry Moore and Ben Nicholson as one of the leading lights of our Modernist Artistic Movement.
> 
> I love all buildings, except for Victorian Neo-Gothic monstrosities, particularly houses. Do post some photos of anything interesting next time you're out and about, I'd love to see them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Now that the weather is warmer the camera is with me almost every time I go out the door, so I will get more pictures. There are some bridges not far from here I'd like to capture them before it is deemed necessary to modernize them.

The gardens are sooooo wow. I'm jealous.


----------



## Southern Gal

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.
> 
> Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!
> 
> You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.
> 
> There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.
> 
> The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!
> 
> Shop till you drop!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This all sounds so wonderful. How I wish I could go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have access to the _BBC World Service_ they cover it extensively. For pretty pictures, go to:
> 
> http://www.rhs.org.uk/Shows-Events/RHS-Chelsea-Flower-Show/2012
> 
> It really is something!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

i know our Flower and Garden show in our capital city is nothing compared to what your speaking of, but we plan and go every yr. and its always so amazing to see the whole sections and parks set up, like they have been there forever. we spend a whole day there, talking to the different nurseries and selecting new plants and sedums. there are also many lectures to attend if you desire. so enjoy, green with envy :hunf:


----------



## FireballDave

Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html

I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave


I like it! but won't eat shop bought boiled eggs. Am waiting to hear how the Easter gift is received by the grand children, i.e., waiting till after Easter. Next door's chicken just became a casualty to some roaving neighbourhood dogs, so a well protected run is absolutely vital. I must remember to buy a lotto ticket, it is up to $18 million [NZD]

Hi NanaCaren!! I am working again today on my rye bread receipt- I hope monday or tuesday to get the rest of what I need to make the pumpernickel!


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! but won't eat shop bought boiled eggs. Am waiting to hear how the Easter gift is received by the grand children, i.e., waiting till after Easter. Next door's chicken just became a casualty to some roaving neighbourhood dogs, so a well protected run is absolutely vital. I must remember to buy a lotto ticket, it is up to $18 million (NZD)
Click to expand...

I usually pop a little chocolate egg into the egg cup, that goes down well.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! but won't eat shop bought boiled eggs. Am waiting to hear how the Easter gift is received by the grand children, i.e., waiting till after Easter. Next door's chicken just became a casualty to some roaving neighbourhood dogs, so a well protected run is absolutely vital. I must remember to buy a lotto ticket, it is up to $18 million [NZD]
> 
> Hi NanaCaren!! I am working again today on my rye bread receipt- I hope monday or tuesday to get the rest of what I need to make the pumpernickel!
Click to expand...

I hope you win the lottery. I have to reenforce my chicken yard, 3 of them escaped yesterday. Good thing my dog is too old to bother with them. Earlier the daughter looked out the window, the pigs were running around the yard. I wish people would close all the doors when leaving the barn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi Dave! yes, the chocolate eggs should be a starter- my SIL usually organises an egg hunt for the children, they have quite an extended family [the in-laws] and I gather from GD that she had eggs and bunnies coming out of her ears last year. I am hoping the dragon character cosies go down well- one of the step, great grandchildren has a Singaporean mother.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! but won't eat shop bought boiled eggs. Am waiting to hear how the Easter gift is received by the grand children, i.e., waiting till after Easter. Next door's chicken just became a casualty to some roaving neighbourhood dogs, so a well protected run is absolutely vital. I must remember to buy a lotto ticket, it is up to $18 million [NZD]
> 
> Hi NanaCaren!! I am working again today on my rye bread receipt- I hope monday or tuesday to get the rest of what I need to make the pumpernickel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you win the lottery. I have to reenforce my chicken yard, 3 of them escaped yesterday. Good thing my dog is too old to bother with them. Earlier the daughter looked out the window, the pigs were running around the yard. I wish people would close all the doors when leaving the barn.
Click to expand...

oh my goodness me!!


----------



## NanaCaren

I hope you win the lottery. I have to reenforce my chicken yard, 3 of them escaped yesterday. Good thing my dog is too old to bother with them. Earlier the daughter looked out the window, the pigs were running around the yard. I wish people would close all the doors when leaving the barn.[/quote]

oh my goodness me!![/quote]

It wasn't that bad I have them trained to follow me. All I have to is slap my leg and whistle. If I could train the humans to shut the door.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> mjs - thanks for all the info.


Information is my life.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.
> 
> Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!
> 
> You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.
> 
> There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.
> 
> The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!
> 
> Shop till you drop!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This all sounds so wonderful. How I wish I could go.
Click to expand...

I also. I loved looking for the places I've read of in books, but have run out of time with many places left to be explored. Recently I read a mystery set on the Isle of dogs, and my wonderful map let me see the area.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I'll be in London in late May to visit the Chelsea flower show. Staying in Montague St. near the British Museum. Hope there'll be some yarn stores within walking distance. Before London our tour will visit Yorkshire (staying in Pickering), the Lake District (Windermere) and Gloucestershire (Bourton on the Water), with about 4 days/nights in each, and Prior to the UK, Amsterdam (Venlo) for the floriade (held every 10 years) and Paris, including Monet's garden (staying on the left bank). If any Brits and other Europeans can recommend yarn stores worth a visit, I'd really appreciate it. Our time will be limited (and somewhat regimented), as with most tours, but I plan to do some serious yarn shopping when I have the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is fabulous, it is quite simply the greatest flower show in the world and a Gold Medal from Chelsea is the dream of every garden designer, plantsman and floral artist. With Her Majesty as Patron, the Royal Horticultural Society is respected around the world and this is the showcase for its work of protecting rare species, encouraging plantsmen and designers and the most important work of supporting, advising and educating schools, colleges and the public at large.
> 
> Desgners are given six weeks to create their fully-mature show gardens, the specimen plants can be quite large, one Arab prince chartered jumbo jets to fly mature palm trees from his own gardens to be planted for the week-long show, they were then returned to his palace afterwards. However long your tour allows, it won't be enough. Do try the Pimm's while you're there, it just isn't Chelsea without Pimmm's and strawberries!
> 
> You have three good yarn shops within easy reach of where you are staying, the haberdashery department of John Lewis in Oxford Street holds the Royal Warrant and is well-stocked and reasonably priced. Less than half a mile away, just off Regent Street, Liberty's is world-famous for its yarns and materials as well as soft furnishings. 15 minutes by tube from Goodge Street Station will take you to I Knit in Lower Marsh near Waterloo railway station.
> 
> There are marvellous small shops near the British Musuem in Bloomsbury and Holborn and you have Hatton Garden for diamonds and jewellery, as well as the Leather Lane street market. Oxford Street and Regent Street are a short walk away for the big stores, as is Bond Street for haute couture, Saville Row for men's tailoring. Continuing South you have Piccadilly with Fortnum and Mason, a must-see, as well as Jermyn Street for the world's finest shirt-makers and the fine shops and galleries of St. James's. That's just a small selection, I haven't even started on the book-sellers of Charing Cross Road, three-quarters of a mile from the British Museum, Covent Garden or Seven Dials.
> 
> The cities of Westminster and London are filled with shops and street markets, the six hundred square miles of Greater London has just under eight million residents, that's a lot of consumers to serve!
> 
> Shop till you drop!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This all sounds so wonderful. How I wish I could go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have access to the _BBC World Service_ they cover it extensively. For pretty pictures, go to:
> 
> http://www.rhs.org.uk/Shows-Events/RHS-Chelsea-Flower-Show/2012
> 
> It really is something!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I used to get BBC news e-mailed every day and it was great. I wasn't interested in the murders, but their scientific and health news was wonderful, sometimes having American research before we heard about it in this country. Suddenly they stopped coming with no explanation and the site does not seem to offer this any more.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FM candy counters are something to see. Lunch there is very nice too, or was in 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnum's hasn't changed much, the Fountain Bar is _as ever_, it's about permanance. Although I've never heard it referred to as 'FM' before, you and your abbreviations; I had to work that one out, hopefully correctly!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually use that, but it just seemed easier when I was writing. Actually I would not have used it if FM had not just been mentioned because it would have been so out of context. Years ago I worked at GM and had to call the public library for information. I asked them to check BRD and they had no idea I meant Book review digest, a standard reference work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the trouble with abbreviations, they only work if everyone knows what they mean. Jump into a cab anywhere in London and ask the driver for _Fortnum's_ and he'll take you to the shop's main entrance in Piccadilly, ask him for the _Fountain Bar_ and he'll take you to the Jermyn Street entrance; if you ask him for _FM_, he'll ask you which radio station's offices you mean!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Actually I would usually put a hyphen between the letters, but this seems to have been done when my brain was not at its best. I have sometimes been shocked at the people who don't know about Fortnum Mason in spite of the Avengers and Mrs. Pumphrey.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting sculpture design. the only designs on the local buildings (within walking distance) would be the Feed Store. Unless you count the architectural designs on the old houses. Which are quite fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Hepworth was one of our greatest modern sculptresses, she is associated with Henry Moore and Ben Nicholson as one of the leading lights of our Modernist Artistic Movement.
> 
> I love all buildings, except for Victorian Neo-Gothic monstrosities, particularly houses. Do post some photos of anything interesting next time you're out and about, I'd love to see them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that the weather is warmer the camera is with me almost every time I go out the door, so I will get more pictures. There are some bridges not far from here I'd like to capture them before it is deemed necessary to modernize them.
> 
> The gardens are sooooo wow. I'm jealous.
Click to expand...

It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.


----------



## FireballDave

Following our inglorious government's shameful unloading of its responsibilty to fund the World Service, the BBC has to fund it out of the licence fee. They put an _economic gun_ against Auntie's head and bumped the change through in a matter of days. A few of the services have had to be cut or down-sized due to the shortfall in the BBC's income and increased demands on its resources.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Following our inglorious governments shameful unloading of its responsibilty to fund the World Service, the BBC has to fund it out of the licence fee. A few of the services have had to be cut or down-sized due to the shortfall in the BBC's income and increased demands on its resources.
> 
> Dave


That's very interesting. Thank you. I have sometimes heard some of the proms on one of the BBCs but didn't bother this year. The previous year one of the singers was a kid I met when I went to sing in Canterbury, so I was delighted to be able to listen to it.


----------



## wannabear

Public television here is not near as wonderful as it used to be, and once again because of government contributing less. It seems there's a pledge drive every time you turn around, they have devoted more time to the ads from sponsors, and still many of the programs I used to enjoy just aren't there.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following our inglorious governments shameful unloading of its responsibilty to fund the World Service, the BBC has to fund it out of the licence fee. A few of the services have had to be cut or down-sized due to the shortfall in the BBC's income and increased demands on its resources.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. Thank you. I have sometimes heard some of the proms on one of the BBCs but didn't bother this year. The previous year one of the singers was a kid I met when I went to sing in Canterbury, so I was delighted to be able to listen to it.
Click to expand...

Fortunately, they are safe. The BBC is the world's largest single employer of musicians and supports our National Orchestras and National Choirs. Summer without the Proms just wouldn't be Summer!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Public television here is not near as wonderful as it used to be, and once again because of government contributing less. It seems there's a pledge drive every time you turn around, they have devoted more time to the ads from sponsors, and still many of the programs I used to enjoy just aren't there.


The BBC isn't funded by the government, they just dumped the cost of running aspects which should not be paid for out of the licence fee so they could balance their books.

Dave


----------



## DorisT

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked with Admin? You may have inadvertently deleted one of their emails and they put you in the dog house. That's where I am right now! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only am I moving and can't visit very much, I also got frozen out again for two months. I also am changing my email address and having my computer tuned up. hopefully that will help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited the KAL and now I'm getting messages again. There's a bug somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the KAL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a knit-along. You knit along with a group of people and help each other along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

There's also a CAL -- Crochet Along.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting sculpture design. the only designs on the local buildings (within walking distance) would be the Feed Store. Unless you count the architectural designs on the old houses. Which are quite fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Hepworth was one of our greatest modern sculptresses, she is associated with Henry Moore and Ben Nicholson as one of the leading lights of our Modernist Artistic Movement.
> 
> I love all buildings, except for Victorian Neo-Gothic monstrosities, particularly houses. Do post some photos of anything interesting next time you're out and about, I'd love to see them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that the weather is warmer the camera is with me almost every time I go out the door, so I will get more pictures. There are some bridges not far from here I'd like to capture them before it is deemed necessary to modernize them.
> 
> The gardens are sooooo wow. I'm jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.
Click to expand...

The mention of ferries brings back memories. I used to ride the ferry back and forth from Kingston to Wolfe Island. My oldest loved it.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn the heat off during the day this time of year. It is always good to remember to turn it back on at night. Perfect morning temperature for me not so much the rest o the house.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed, it was 62degF yesterday at 3pm, I see from my recorder it fell to 36degF overnight, I was wondering why it felt a bit chilly!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was about the same here. It is 39degF here.
> I love your description of London. I wish we had more open markets closer to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great place to go shopping and the centre is very compact, all the places I mentioned are within a couple of miles from the British Museum. I lecture near there and pass many of them on my walk through town if I go in by public transport. The City of London is one square mile in size and the City of Westminster is only a little larger, the surrounding area is vast however and very varied.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the weather is fine, London is a great place to wander through, full of surprises, like a Barbara Hepworth sculpture above the entrance to a shop.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I remember seeing that sculpture, Dave. It was night time and we went to see the Christmas lights.


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> [
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.


I used to travel by ferry from the island on which we lived to the mainland to atttend high school. When they built a bridge to replace the ferry much later, it took all the romance out of traveling. On a ferry, I could read or do my homework or talk with friends. They later made a restaurant out of one of the old ferries, but that's gone now, also. Time marches on!


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.


I believe you did not mean Newfoundland has a bridge to the main land, but the Prince Edward Island does have a bridge to the main land?? It is called Confederation Bridge. I have not been on it, but my brother in law has driven over it a couple of times.


----------



## darowil

Woke up at some stupid hour this morning only to discover that a bulk email was sent out over night to what seems to have been all my contacts in my email account. Which I noted because many of then were undelivered. Have just spent ages sending messages to tell people to ignore the last one and now will see what happens- whwich I had to do in batches because it wouldn't let me send so many all at once. At least now I have a cleaner contact list. Maybe I should also delete all those I haven't contacted for ages. But time to get on to something interesting like knitting.
Yesterday we had a very wet day. At one point in the evening I was talking to one of my daughters and it turned out both of us where in night attire because we had got so soaked we needed to cahnge when we got home- and it didn't seem worht putting on fresh clothes. Had been getting muggy with temperatures in the mid 30s (low 90s) but that has now cleared and is perfect with the window open now at 4AM.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting sculpture design. the only designs on the local buildings (within walking distance) would be the Feed Store. Unless you count the architectural designs on the old houses. Which are quite fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Hepworth was one of our greatest modern sculptresses, she is associated with Henry Moore and Ben Nicholson as one of the leading lights of our Modernist Artistic Movement.
> 
> I love all buildings, except for Victorian Neo-Gothic monstrosities, particularly houses. Do post some photos of anything interesting next time you're out and about, I'd love to see them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that the weather is warmer the camera is with me almost every time I go out the door, so I will get more pictures. There are some bridges not far from here I'd like to capture them before it is deemed necessary to modernize them.
> 
> The gardens are sooooo wow. I'm jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mention of ferries brings back memories. I used to ride the ferry back and forth from Kingston to Wolfe Island. My oldest loved it.
Click to expand...

My uncles worked on the Newburgh/Beacon ferry. I was surprised to see that it is running again, but what a great idea since you can park on the waterfront in Newburgh and take the train to NYC in Beacon.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to travel by ferry from the island on which we lived to the mainland to atttend high school. When they built a bridge to replace the ferry much later, it took all the romance out of traveling. On a ferry, I could read or do my homework or talk with friends. They later made a restaurant out of one of the old ferries, but that's gone now, also. Time marches on!
Click to expand...

I think it was the Hopewell ferry in VA where there is now a bridge.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Woke up at some stupid hour this morning only to discover that a bulk email was sent out over night to what seems to have been all my contacts in my email account. Which I noted because many of then were undelivered. Have just spent ages sending messages to tell people to ignore the last one and now will see what happens- whwich I had to do in batches because it wouldn't let me send so many all at once. At least now I have a cleaner contact list. Maybe I should also delete all those I haven't contacted for ages. But time to get on to something interesting like knitting.
> Yesterday we had a very wet day. At one point in the evening I was talking to one of my daughters and it turned out both of us where in night attire because we had got so soaked we needed to cahnge when we got home- and it didn't seem worht putting on fresh clothes. Had been getting muggy with temperatures in the mid 30s (low 90s) but that has now cleared and is perfect with the window open now at 4AM.


I had that happen once, changing my password stopped them doing it again. They got in because I was using my smartphone to access my email, they aren't at all secure, now I only use my PC or laptop with a secure connection. It hasn't happened since.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> I remember seeing that sculpture, Dave. It was night time and we went to see the Christmas lights.


I though it might jog your memory!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Good afternoon, KPers! Just wanted to say hello as I am cleaning house and can't let my momentum lapse!


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to travel by ferry from the island on which we lived to the mainland to atttend high school. When they built a bridge to replace the ferry much later, it took all the romance out of traveling. On a ferry, I could read or do my homework or talk with friends. They later made a restaurant out of one of the old ferries, but that's gone now, also. Time marches on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was the Hopewell ferry in VA where there is now a bridge.
Click to expand...

I was referring to the ferry that ran from Jamestown Island in Narragansett Bay to Newport, Rhode Island. I used to love riding that ferry, even when there was a hurricane on the way and the waves were choppy. I would stand down where the cars were parked and let the spray hit me, sort of like the couple in the movie Titanic, but they were so high up they didn't get sprayed.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I hope you win the lottery. I have to reenforce my chicken yard, 3 of them escaped yesterday. Good thing my dog is too old to bother with them. Earlier the daughter looked out the window, the pigs were running around the yard. I wish people would close all the doors when leaving the barn.


oh my goodness me!![/quote]

It wasn't that bad I have them trained to follow me. All I have to is slap my leg and whistle. If I could train the humans to shut the door. [/quote]

Maybe if you slap THEIR legs .......? :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I also. I loved looking for the places I've read of in books, but have run out of time with many places left to be explored. Recently I read a mystery set on the Isle of dogs, and my wonderful map let me see the area.[/quote]

mjs - what was the name of the book?

sam


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you win the lottery. I have to reenforce my chicken yard, 3 of them escaped yesterday. Good thing my dog is too old to bother with them. Earlier the daughter looked out the window, the pigs were running around the yard. I wish people would close all the doors when leaving the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness me!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't that bad I have them trained to follow me. All I have to is slap my leg and whistle. If I could train the humans to shut the door. [/quote]

Maybe if you slap THEIR legs .......? :lol:[/quote]

Seems how it is the adults that leave it open, that just might work.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to travel by ferry from the island on which we lived to the mainland to atttend high school. When they built a bridge to replace the ferry much later, it took all the romance out of traveling. On a ferry, I could read or do my homework or talk with friends. They later made a restaurant out of one of the old ferries, but that's gone now, also. Time marches on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was the Hopewell ferry in VA where there is now a bridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the ferry that ran from Jamestown Island in Narragansett Bay to Newport, Rhode Island. I used to love riding that ferry, even when there was a hurricane on the way and the waves were choppy. I would stand down where the cars were parked and let the spray hit me, sort of like the couple in the movie Titanic, but they were so high up they didn't get sprayed.
Click to expand...

I didn't mean that was the one you took, just that I think that is the one I had used. I stood at the front of the Okracoke ferry in February and loved it.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> I also. I loved looking for the places I've read of in books, but have run out of time with many places left to be explored. Recently I read a mystery set on the Isle of dogs, and my wonderful map let me see the area.


mjs - what was the name of the book?

sam[/quote]

I'll look it up, but for right now it's one of Deborah Crombie's series, about the fifth I think, but I'll check.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> I also. I loved looking for the places I've read of in books, but have run out of time with many places left to be explored. Recently I read a mystery set on the Isle of dogs, and my wonderful map let me see the area.


mjs - what was the name of the book?

sam[/quote]

I think it's In a dark house. Oddly a reviewer who said she would read no more Crombie gave this four stars.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave


Checked out the cosy and its lovely will enjoy making it.

I made the Gentleman's relish. But I don 't think I can eat it as I'm no gentlemen. Haha Pug


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Checked out the cosy and its lovely will enjoy making it.
> 
> I made the Gentleman's relish. But I don 't think I can eat it as I'm no gentlemen. Haha Pug
Click to expand...

Thank you for the compliments, I saw egg-painting kits in a shop window and thought it would be a nice idea to go traditional.

The name comes from another age, we're equal now!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

This is completely off subject, but Indianapolis is experiencing record breaking, high temperatures for this date. 
Yesterday it felt like mid Summer -- over 80 degrees fh and the same temps are expected for the rest of the week. 

Not complaining, really. Just haven't turned my heat off yet, as it was cold last week. 
That's Indiana weather for you  Sue/d


----------



## margewhaples

Its (1722) and the temperature is dropping fast and rain has been forcast for the entire weekend with 1 inch forcasted for Sat. (I hate this as my washing equip is away from the house and Saturday the day I usually catch up. Someone was coming to help me as well, but I will discourage her as she would be taking the bus, and having to wait at the stops(they run infrequently anyway and worse on weekends. Well, I just knit and hope I can get some done on Fri.before it rains. All of my warm clothes are in the laundry as I spent last weekend away from home. Knitting going well on dishrag for swap. I got an e-mail that mine was in the mail and should have arrived, but it hasn't. I hope it isn't lost in the post. This is my first swap and it is kind of exciting. I consider you all friends that I might have met if I had moved in different circles. I may go on to the scarf swap project this weekend. The flower site was very interesting. I have always admired English Gardens and would dearly love to renovate my very large yard to similar status-can't afford the water bill. When I gardened it was $60 more than now and that was at least 15 years ago and now the water is expensive and restricted in summer. Since we don't have much rain most of the lawns are brown or landscaped in desert mode, which I don't really appreciate. Looking forward to the tp this weekend. Marlark Marge.
PS My notifications are very irradic too and I just look it up through mozilla each time if it' not posted.


----------



## Althea

Thanks, Dave, for the information re yarn shopping in London. It's more than 20 years since I was last there. We have a free morning, a free afternoon, and virtually a full day before our evening flight home, so I'll be sure to pack good walking shoes. 
MJS, Bourton on the Water is in the Cotswolds, Gloucestershire. In Windermere, we'll visit Beatrix Potter's cottage garden. This tour obviously has an emphasis on spring gardens in Europe. Is also uses train travel, which I love, where pososible. Anyone interested can find the details at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au for this and other tours of Europe


----------



## dandylion

I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp. 

I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d


----------



## LadyRN49

siouxann said:


> LadyRN49, I don't have any words that will ease the pain and anguish that Sandy, you and your family are experiencing. I wish there was a way to make things "all better", but I expect that time will be the great healer. I do hope they can catch the person who did this, and that justice will be swift. My prayers are with you all. As others have said, it is a blessing that the two children did not wake up.


They were able to get DNA. Takes time to get the results and then cross fingers that it is in the system. She has bruises and her jaw is so sore she can barely talk. Someone find a tiny pair of little blue sneakers for the new baby. That made her smile. Larry her pardner is still on the road. He was close to tears this morning when I talked to him. He really wants to be with her. Emotional is a whole other story. She says having the girls to take care helps.


----------



## dandylion

Bless her heart. She is very brave and my prayers are with her. Sue/d



LadyRN49 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> LadyRN49, I don't have any words that will ease the pain and anguish that Sandy, you and your family are experiencing. I wish there was a way to make things "all better", but I expect that time will be the great healer. I do hope they can catch the person who did this, and that justice will be swift. My prayers are with you all. As others have said, it is a blessing that the two children did not wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> They were able to get DNA. Takes time to get the results and then cross fingers that it is in the system. She has bruises and her jaw is so sore she can barely talk. Someone find a tiny pair of little blue sneakers for the new baby. That made her smile. Larry her pardner is still on the road. He was close to tears this morning when I talked to him. He really wants to be with her. Emotional is a whole other story. She says having the girls to take care helps.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d


I thought it was interesting.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
Click to expand...

It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx


----------



## cmaliza

dandylion said:


> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d


I read it and found it interesting. Thank you! I have some interest in the Civil War and some friends who are quite obsessed with anything Civil War. My interest mostly stems from hearing about the slave quilts that contained messages for those on the Underground Railroad. Some people have "pooh-pooed" those quilts, but I believe in the possibility, and it was a fascinating "unit" to teach (MANY various applications to the curriculum). thanks for the link.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Lady Rn.....thanks for the update. You and Sandy, and the family have been on my mind. I keep them in my prayers.
Carol (IL)


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures 

I'm on the Knitting Daily mailing list also, and they have a great show on PBS, daily. I enjoy it, and have learned a lot from it. Sue



5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

  It was interesting and you gave a clear direction as to how to see it here at KP. I just posted a link to the Knitting Daily because other KP members may wish to join that site/or not. It is a nice place to go to for knitting patterns. They have sister sites for crochet, spinning, beading, and lots of other things. Registering there is at no cost so that is nice too!
I liked the picture of the young child also knitting alongside her mother.


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> Lady Rn.....thanks for the update. You and Sandy, and the family have been on my mind. I keep them in my prayers.
> Carol (IL)


 :thumbup: What Carol said goes for many of us here.


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> This is completely off subject, but Indianapolis is experiencing record breaking, high temperatures for this date.
> Yesterday it felt like mid Summer -- over 80 degrees fh and the same temps are expected for the rest of the week.
> 
> Not complaining, really. Just haven't turned my heat off yet, as it was cold last week.
> That's Indiana weather for you  Sue/d


Sue, that's the kind of weather we're having, too! And I'm not ready for it. Working in the yard wiped me out this afternoon.

BTW, I'm listening to PBS and the group Under the Streetlamp is playing. They are great!! The group is from the cast of Jersey Boys, Chicago version.


----------



## Marianne818

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> It has been surprising through the years to find so many ferries I used to take now are bridges instead. In some places people can be very grateful for a bridge, like Mackinaw and Newfoundland.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to travel by ferry from the island on which we lived to the mainland to atttend high school. When they built a bridge to replace the ferry much later, it took all the romance out of traveling. On a ferry, I could read or do my homework or talk with friends. They later made a restaurant out of one of the old ferries, but that's gone now, also. Time marches on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was the Hopewell ferry in VA where there is now a bridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the ferry that ran from Jamestown Island in Narragansett Bay to Newport, Rhode Island. I used to love riding that ferry, even when there was a hurricane on the way and the waves were choppy. I would stand down where the cars were parked and let the spray hit me, sort of like the couple in the movie Titanic, but they were so high up they didn't get sprayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean that was the one you took, just that I think that is the one I had used. I stood at the front of the Okracoke ferry in February and loved it.
Click to expand...

I used to love riding the Ferry between Galveston Island, (in Texas) to Bolivar peninsula, I've heard they are running it again, but I haven't been back since Hurricane Ike did so much damage to the island and Bolivar. My husband died of heat stroke the day after the hurricane hit. He wouldn't leave the area, so many died, lost homes. I just don't want to ever live in another hurricane area.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d


I just met someone swimming who said she only knits Civil War and REvolutionary War items. I haven't asked yet what they are and what the point is.


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the information re yarn shopping in London. It's more than 20 years since I was last there. We have a free morning, a free afternoon, and virtually a full day before our evening flight home, so I'll be sure to pack good walking shoes.
> MJS, Bourton on the Water is in the Cotswolds, Gloucestershire. In Windermere, we'll visit Beatrix Potter's cottage garden. This tour obviously has an emphasis on spring gardens in Europe. Is also uses train travel, which I love, where pososible. Anyone interested can find the details at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au for this and other tours of Europe


My Michelin lists only Burton on the Trent, so I'm guessing other places are too small for them to notice.


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the information re yarn shopping in London. It's more than 20 years since I was last there. We have a free morning, a free afternoon, and virtually a full day before our evening flight home, so I'll be sure to pack good walking shoes.
> MJS, Bourton on the Water is in the Cotswolds, Gloucestershire. In Windermere, we'll visit Beatrix Potter's cottage garden. This tour obviously has an emphasis on spring gardens in Europe. Is also uses train travel, which I love, where pososible. Anyone interested can find the details at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au for this and other tours of Europe


I have found the Susan Wittig Albert novels about Beatrix Potter charming. Possibly an acquired taste.


----------



## mjs

LadyRN49 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> LadyRN49, I don't have any words that will ease the pain and anguish that Sandy, you and your family are experiencing. I wish there was a way to make things "all better", but I expect that time will be the great healer. I do hope they can catch the person who did this, and that justice will be swift. My prayers are with you all. As others have said, it is a blessing that the two children did not wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> They were able to get DNA. Takes time to get the results and then cross fingers that it is in the system. She has bruises and her jaw is so sore she can barely talk. Someone find a tiny pair of little blue sneakers for the new baby. That made her smile. Larry her pardner is still on the road. He was close to tears this morning when I talked to him. He really wants to be with her. Emotional is a whole other story. She says having the girls to take care helps.
Click to expand...

Hooray for the DNA.


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I read it and found it interesting. Thank you! I have some interest in the Civil War and some friends who are quite obsessed with anything Civil War. My interest mostly stems from hearing about the slave quilts that contained messages for those on the Underground Railroad. Some people have "pooh-pooed" those quilts, but I believe in the possibility, and it was a fascinating "unit" to teach (MANY various applications to the curriculum). thanks for the link.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Have you read the books by Chiaverini? All good stories, but the one about the log cabin quilt I found quite haunting.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures
> 
> I'm on the Knitting Daily mailing list also, and they have a great show on PBS, daily. I enjoy it, and have learned a lot from it. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Our local PBSs don't have the knitting program.


----------



## kac47874

dandylion said:


> This is completely off subject, but Indianapolis is experiencing record breaking, high temperatures for this date.
> Yesterday it felt like mid Summer -- over 80 degrees fh and the same temps are expected for the rest of the week.
> 
> Not complaining, really. Just haven't turned my heat off yet, as it was cold last week.
> That's Indiana weather for you  Sue/d


"ya know what they say in Indiana, if you don't like the weather then just wait 30 minutes!!!" Loved the weather today, did some gardening, found that my rosemary outside never died!!! It is just as lovely as it was in the late fall!!! My little herb pots are happy, planted panseys, and had a fine brew in the sunshine!"

Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures
> 
> I'm on the Knitting Daily mailing list also, and they have a great show on PBS, daily. I enjoy it, and have learned a lot from it. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our local PBSs don't have the knitting program.
Click to expand...

My local PBS doest carry this knitting daily program either. But you can purchase the DVDs of their PBS shows that have these Knitting Daily episodes on them. You buy them through the Knitting Daily website that I linked to. I have never bought any.


----------



## dandylion

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting and you gave a clear direction as to how to see it here at KP. I just posted a link to the Knitting Daily because other KP members may wish to join that site/or not. It is a nice place to go to for knitting patterns. They have sister sites for crochet, spinning, beading, and lots of other things. Registering there is at no cost so that is nice too!
> I liked the picture of the young child also knitting alongside her mother.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I just met someone swimming who said she only knits Civil War and REvolutionary War items. I haven't asked yet what they are and what the point is.
Click to expand...

Probably for the reenactments.


----------



## dandylion

I totally agree. Those voices and harmonies are very impressive. 
Izzy is enjoying sitting in the open windows, today. I wasn't ready for this either. I had to get some fans out  It's really getting to be pretty nice now that the sun has gone down. Sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is completely off subject, but Indianapolis is experiencing record breaking, high temperatures for this date.
> Yesterday it felt like mid Summer -- over 80 degrees fh and the same temps are expected for the rest of the week.
> 
> Not complaining, really. Just haven't turned my heat off yet, as it was cold last week.
> That's Indiana weather for you  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, that's the kind of weather we're having, too! And I'm not ready for it. Working in the yard wiped me out this afternoon.
> 
> BTW, I'm listening to PBS and the group Under the Streetlamp is playing. They are great!! The group is from the cast of Jersey Boys, Chicago version.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I just met someone swimming who said she only knits Civil War and REvolutionary War items. I haven't asked yet what they are and what the point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably for the reenactments.
Click to expand...

We have some around here, but I have to admit that the idea of doing this stuff leaves me totally cold. To each his own.


----------



## dandylion

I'm sorry you don't get the program. If you go the the knitting daily site that 55dpn posted you can view episodes from the tv series. They have lots of free things on that site. It's very professional. Sue



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures
> 
> I'm on the Knitting Daily mailing list also, and they have a great show on PBS, daily. I enjoy it, and have learned a lot from it. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our local PBSs don't have the knitting program.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> I'm sorry you don't get the program. If you go the the knitting daily site that 55dpn posted you can view episodes from the tv series. They have lots of free things on that site. It's very professional. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures
> 
> I'm on the Knitting Daily mailing list also, and they have a great show on PBS, daily. I enjoy it, and have learned a lot from it. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our local PBSs don't have the knitting program.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I get the daily newsletter too. And sometimes forward it to my knitting group.


----------



## dandylion

You're so right, Kathy! I can remember some really cold wheather in May, here. We just have to keep our eyes on the forcasts. This may not last more than a few days, and it could turn cold again before they can get the forcasts changed. 
But, The meteorologist have a pretty good job, when all they have to do is be 50% correct 

I don't know where I've heard that and hope nobody takes me too seriously with that 50 % statement. It's just a joke.  Sue/d



kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is completely off subject, but Indianapolis is experiencing record breaking, high temperatures for this date.
> Yesterday it felt like mid Summer -- over 80 degrees fh and the same temps are expected for the rest of the week.
> 
> Not complaining, really. Just haven't turned my heat off yet, as it was cold last week.
> That's Indiana weather for you  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> "ya know what they say in Indiana, if you don't like the weather then just wait 30 minutes!!!" Loved the weather today, did some gardening, found that my rosemary outside never died!!! It is just as lovely as it was in the late fall!!! My little herb pots are happy, planted panseys, and had a fine brew in the sunshine!"
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Everyone seems to be having warm weather. I have the ceiling fan on high and I'm hot. Not much better outside! I refuse to turn on the air conditioner yet! It is just too early! Working on dishcloths to give to some friends I am working with. I have two weeks left. I will miss it, but I am ready to get back to doing what I want to do! Selfish? No, just taking care of myself! We are having a visitor come stay with us for 3 days. Not a person either. I'm babysitting a friend's dog. That will give me 4 dogs, a cat, and 2 fish to give me love for 3 days! Hope I get some knitting done!


----------



## dandylion

Oh, here it is 2:00 AM, and I'm still here. 
I've got to get to bed, because I'm going to Red Lobster tomorrow for Lobster Fest. Ummm. maybe I'll have great dreams tonight  
Night All Y'all. It's been fun today  Sue/d


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

We had a record high temp yesterday 03-14-12 of 80 F. They used to say in Michigan if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes. LOL
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Its (1722) and the temperature is dropping fast and rain has been forcast for the entire weekend with 1 inch forcasted for Sat. (I hate this as my washing equip is away from the house and Saturday the day I usually catch up. Someone was coming to help me as well, but I will discourage her as she would be taking the bus, and having to wait at the stops(they run infrequently anyway and worse on weekends. Well, I just knit and hope I can get some done on Fri.before it rains. All of my warm clothes are in the laundry as I spent last weekend away from home. Knitting going well on dishrag for swap. I got an e-mail that mine was in the mail and should have arrived, but it hasn't. I hope it isn't lost in the post. This is my first swap and it is kind of exciting. I consider you all friends that I might have met if I had moved in different circles. I may go on to the scarf swap project this weekend. The flower site was very interesting. I have always admired English Gardens and would dearly love to renovate my very large yard to similar status-can't afford the water bill. When I gardened it was $60 more than now and that was at least 15 years ago and now the water is expensive and restricted in summer. Since we don't have much rain most of the lawns are brown or landscaped in desert mode, which I don't really appreciate. Looking forward to the tp this weekend. Marlark Marge.
> PS My notifications are very irradic too and I just look it up through mozilla each time if it' not posted.


The weather in London has been lovely all week clear blue skies and bright sunshine with temperatures in the 60s. Of course clear skies mean the temperatures tumble to nearly freezing at night and cold waking up to cold foggy dawns.

The Royal Horticultural Society does a great job, one of its primary duties is to educate and advise the people. In many Southern counties of the UK we are in a dought situation, with rainfall 25% down on the annual averages. This is serious, many of our traitonal flowers are very thirsty; we may complain about our weather, but all that greenery needs a soggy climate! This year many of the show gardens at Chelsea will be focussing on drought-resistant planting and water conservation, it has become a regular feature in the Society's glossy magazine, _The Garden_.

Sprinklers waste water, on a hot day much evaporates before it has a chance to sink into the ground, micro irrigation systems that deliver carefully metered amounts directly at the base of individual plants overnight have become popular, they greatly reduce waste and if your watered is metered, they substantially reduce bills. Have you considered installing such a system in your herbaceous borders and for your specimen plants? It might be worth looking at what is available in your local nurseries and hardware stores.

With regard to notifications, I've noticed there are times of day when they have a time delay of a couple of hours before the reach my _Yahoo_ email account, I think there must be a glitch in some of the mail systems.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the information re yarn shopping in London. It's more than 20 years since I was last there. We have a free morning, a free afternoon, and virtually a full day before our evening flight home, so I'll be sure to pack good walking shoes.
> MJS, Bourton on the Water is in the Cotswolds, Gloucestershire. In Windermere, we'll visit Beatrix Potter's cottage garden. This tour obviously has an emphasis on spring gardens in Europe. Is also uses train travel, which I love, where pososible. Anyone interested can find the details at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au for this and other tours of Europe


I hope you have a wonderful time, there's loads to see and do, I don't think you'll be bored! My advice would be to avoid the 'great collections', they take days to cover. If the weather is fine, a walk through the city is rewarding, a small house like Dr. Johnson's in Gough Square or Sir John Soane's in Lincoln's Inn Fields puts the vast metropolis into perspective.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Forecast for today rain, rain and more rain. Hmmmm no outdoor work. The Lightening looked pretty in the wee small hours of morning. A beautiful pinky purple sunrise. When taking the daughter to the bus we were greeted by several canadian geese in the yard.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> By the way, 'candies' are usually referred to as 'sweets' or 'sweeties' in England. Candy refers to something that has been 'candied', such as fruits boiled in stock syrup and dried as in the candying process. It may come in useful to note the difference, or you may not get quite what you expected!
> 
> Two nations divided by a common language!
> 
> Dave


I speak a fair amount of British but am flabbergasted that candy is not candy. Live and learn.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, 'candies' are usually referred to as 'sweets' or 'sweeties' in England. Candy refers to something that has been 'candied', such as fruits boiled in stock syrup and dried as in the candying process. It may come in useful to note the difference, or you may not get quite what you expected!
> 
> Two nations divided by a common language!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I speak a fair amount of British but am flabbergasted that candy is not candy. Live and learn.
Click to expand...

Although the word 'candy' is very old, in Middle English it means a lump of sugar, for confectionery it is only commonly used in _candy floss_ or _candyfloss_ which is known as _cotton candy_ in America and many other countries. We also refer to _candy canes_, but we imported them from America along with their nomenclature. Other than that it is used for _candied fruit_ in England.

Dave


----------



## kac47874

dandylion said:


> You're so right, Kathy! I can remember some really cold wheather in May, here. We just have to keep our eyes on the forcasts. This may not last more than a few days, and it could turn cold again before they can get the forcasts changed.
> But, The meteorologist have a pretty good job, when all they have to do is be 50% correct
> 
> I don't know where I've heard that and hope nobody takes me too seriously with that 50 % statement. It's just a joke.  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is completely off subject, but Indianapolis is experiencing record breaking, high temperatures for this date.
> Yesterday it felt like mid Summer -- over 80 degrees fh and the same temps are expected for the rest of the week.
> 
> Not complaining, really. Just haven't turned my heat off yet, as it was cold last week.
> That's Indiana weather for you  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> "ya know what they say in Indiana, if you don't like the weather then just wait 30 minutes!!!" Loved the weather today, did some gardening, found that my rosemary outside never died!!! It is just as lovely as it was in the late fall!!! My little herb pots are happy, planted panseys, and had a fine brew in the sunshine!"
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah, lately, you never know what might start a firestorm at the TP.... :thumbup:


----------



## KatStabe

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave[/q
> 
> With this one you caught me. My sisters will love this. Thanks, Dave!
> Kat


----------



## margewhaples

Good Am all: Just caught up on the posts-Looking forward to word about our puppies. I haven't seen pictures yet- Did I miss them. Also a note on how they are growing and progressing. It seems that someone must have heard my desire to have a dog. A little tawny colored chihuahua has been hanging around the block for several weeks and never seems to have anyone attendant to him. He has been getting skinny and yesterday came up on my porch while I was awaiting my bus and was whining and scratching the door. He was very skittish at first and if I would approach he would turn and run away. Later in the day I left the door open to see if he would come in. Gave him some cheese, but he still would not approach, but kept whining. Last evening was very cold an he seemed cold and I was able to entice him in. He made himself at home settled in on a nice fleece throw and spent the night with me.  I am calling him "Hobo" He seems quite content today in the house where it is warm. I am cooking up some chow for him. Gave him some roast beef and water last night and he devoured it. So the vagabond Hobo will be residing with me unless someone comes looking for him. No tags. Once again the Lord provides in his own way. Marlark Marge.


----------



## kac47874

margewhaples said:


> Good Am all: Just caught up on the posts-Looking forward to word about our puppies. I haven't seen pictures yet- Did I miss them. Also a note on how they are growing and progressing. It seems that someone must have heard my desire to have a dog. A little tawny colored chihuahua has been hanging around the block for several weeks and never seems to have anyone attendant to him. He has been getting skinny and yesterday came up on my porch while I was awaiting my bus and was whining and scratching the door. He was very skittish at first and if I would approach he would turn and run away. Later in the day I left the door open to see if he would come in. Gave him some cheese, but he still would not approach, but kept whining. Last evening was very cold an he seemed cold and I was able to entice him in. He made himself at home settled in on a nice fleece throw and spent the night with me. I am calling him "Hobo" He seems quite content today in the house where it is warm. I am cooking up some chow for him. Gave him some roast beef and water last night and he devoured it. So the vagabond Hobo will be residing with me unless someone comes looking for him. No tags. Once again the Lord provides in his own way. Marlark Marge.


Aww Marge, someone was listening!


----------



## Lurker 2

Very pleased for you, Marge. Not a Sheltie, but a God given companion any way!


----------



## cmaliza

mjs said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for the information re yarn shopping in London. It's more than 20 years since I was last there. We have a free morning, a free afternoon, and virtually a full day before our evening flight home, so I'll be sure to pack good walking shoes.
> MJS, Bourton on the Water is in the Cotswolds, Gloucestershire. In Windermere, we'll visit Beatrix Potter's cottage garden. This tour obviously has an emphasis on spring gardens in Europe. Is also uses train travel, which I love, where pososible. Anyone interested can find the details at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au for this and other tours of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> I have found the Susan Wittig Albert novels about Beatrix Potter charming. Possibly an acquired taste.
Click to expand...

I like her Potter books, too. What's fun is the shift back 'n' forth between human and animal conversations. Very cute! I like all of Wittig Albert's books. She's quite a prolific writer. The historic mysteries written with her husband under the name of Robin Paige are also a lot of fun. I was sorry to see those end. Wittig Albert puts a lot of research and "extras" into her books. One can always learn something from them. The China Bayles series focuses on use of herbs & plants.

 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65

margewhaples said:


> Good Am all: Just caught up on the posts-Looking forward to word about our puppies. I haven't seen pictures yet- Did I miss them. Also a note on how they are growing and progressing. It seems that someone must have heard my desire to have a dog. A little tawny colored chihuahua has been hanging around the block for several weeks and never seems to have anyone attendant to him. He has been getting skinny and yesterday came up on my porch while I was awaiting my bus and was whining and scratching the door. He was very skittish at first and if I would approach he would turn and run away. Later in the day I left the door open to see if he would come in. Gave him some cheese, but he still would not approach, but kept whining. Last evening was very cold an he seemed cold and I was able to entice him in. He made himself at home settled in on a nice fleece throw and spent the night with me. I am calling him "Hobo" He seems quite content today in the house where it is warm. I am cooking up some chow for him. Gave him some roast beef and water last night and he devoured it. So the vagabond Hobo will be residing with me unless someone comes looking for him. No tags. Once again the Lord provides in his own way. Marlark Marge.


Congratulations to you on your new family member and congrats to Hobo for finding a loving home. I hope all goes well for the both of you. 
The Lord does indeed work in mysterious ways.


----------



## cmaliza

Western Lake Erie still has ferry service to "The Islands" and Put-in-Bay. It only runs in the summer, because the lake freezes in winter! It's always a fun trip....watching the sea gulls follow the ferry.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

I LOVE all the Chiaverini books. There was a followup book about the Underground Railroad - "The Lost Quilter". It follows up on the slave that made it to Elm Creek in the first book, "The Runaway Quilt". Chiaverini can tell a good yarn.
Carol (IL)


----------



## KateB

LadyRN49 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> LadyRN49, I don't have any words that will ease the pain and anguish that Sandy, you and your family are experiencing. I wish there was a way to make things "all better", but I expect that time will be the great healer. I do hope they can catch the person who did this, and that justice will be swift. My prayers are with you all. As others have said, it is a blessing that the two children did not wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> They were able to get DNA. Takes time to get the results and then cross fingers that it is in the system. She has bruises and her jaw is so sore she can barely talk. Someone find a tiny pair of little blue sneakers for the new baby. That made her smile. Larry her pardner is still on the road. He was close to tears this morning when I talked to him. He really wants to be with her. Emotional is a whole other story. She says having the girls to take care helps.
Click to expand...

Hope they have a hit with the DNA. Tell Sandy that there are an awful lot of people on this site who are thinking of her and wishing her and all her family well.


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's very helpful, but I only meant that I didn't create a link to my post on the chit-chat , like Dave links his egg cosy pictures
> 
> I'm on the Knitting Daily mailing list also, and they have a great show on PBS, daily. I enjoy it, and have learned a lot from it. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an interesting little article on the general chit chat section of this site, regarding : Knittin socks during the Civil War. It was interesting to me, but I didn't know if it would be interesting to everyone on tp.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't make a link, but if you are interested and can't find it let me know because I saved a copy. Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I've discovered the show "Knit & Crochet Today" It's found on the PBS station WYCC,in the Chicago area. The knitting portions are well filmed. Slow and clearly explained. However, I find the crochet portions too fast and difficult to follow. I don't think I'll ever catch on the crocheting.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was interesting! I read it at Knitting Daily. Their newsletter comes to my email. They do have a lot of interesting patterns that are free and some to purchase in the stores. You can find the link here, just click on the blog about sock knitting during the civil war.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our local PBSs don't have the knitting program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My local PBS doest carry this knitting daily program either. But you can purchase the DVDs of their PBS shows that have these Knitting Daily episodes on them. You buy them through the Knitting Daily website that I linked to. I have never bought any.
Click to expand...

 :-(


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( margewhaples--Know exactly how you feel. I have had so many nights where I have restless sleep, then when I do finally get into a good sleep, my lttle dog wants out cause it's morning! "no rest for the weary!" they say. If I fall saleep in the late afternoon, not that I want to, I just do then my sleep gets messed up for the night. I think its' mostly because I have to stay in with myDH right now so much. The weather is warming quite a bit right now. The weather report says it is 30 degrees higher than normal for this time of year. I hate to think what we are in store for this summer. Did not mean to rattle on-just wanted you to know I feel for you-lack of sleep-it's no fun! Get some good zzzzzzzzz''s. Might have to take to sleeping in the daytime and not night-for me anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :-( margewhaples--Know exactly how you feel. I have had so many nights where I have restless sleep, then when I do finally get into a good sleep, my lttle dog wants out cause it's morning! "no rest for the weary!" they say. If I fall saleep in the late afternoon, not that I want to, I just do then my sleep gets messed up for the night. I think its' mostly because I have to stay in with myDH right now so much. The weather is warming quite a bit right now. The weather report says it is 30 degrees higher than normal for this time of year. I hate to think what we are in store for this summer. Did not mean to rattle on-just wanted you to know I feel for you-lack of sleep-it's no fun! Get some good zzzzzzzzz''s. Might have to take to sleeping in the daytime and not night-for me anyway.


Just speaking for myself and my own sleep patterns, I have noticed that the sleep times are not the same as when I was a teenager or even when I was in my 20's, 30's. I know I used to want and need so much more sleep. Now I will sleep anywhere from one to two to four hours per night. I can not have an eight hour sleep like the medical people say to have. I find that I also need to have a relaxation/meditation time for myself in the afternoons for an hour or so. Sometimes I will get two hours of sleep at night, then be raring to go about my day. *chuckles* this is at 2am and the day does not start until 8am when the coffee pot goes on!!! Besides, who needs to sleep when that yarn stash is still sitting there?? :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: margewhaples--You are so kind for taking HOBO in. I like that name and it seems quite appropriate. good thing you did not give up on him.Let him curl up nest to you, it might help you sleep better! :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: 5mmdpns-Your're right on-however after going to the DR Tuesday he says I have a nerve in my elbow area that is making my fingers numb. He did a through test. The good news is that it is not coming from my past carpal tunnel, or from the arthritis in my neck. I have severe artritis in my left thum which adds to the proble. Going to continue resting it for 6 weeks and some meds to calm the nerve down, then we'll see if I can go back to knitting. He says they could do surgery, but I prefer to try this first. So I have to use my right hand to pick at the computer keyboard.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Fireball Dave-thanks for the info about candy. I find language soo interesting! You knowledge of it is very informative as well as entertaining! By the way, haven't been on for a couple of days-our DGS won their second round of State Hockey playoffs 9-1. Sunday will play third roung;if they win then they will play at the United Arena in Chicago for the State Playoffs. The United Arena is where the Chicago Blackhawks play their Home games. Hope they win-next year he will be off to college four hours from here, so we're hoping for a State Win!!


----------



## cmaliza

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: margewhaples--You are so kind for taking HOBO in. I like that name and it seems quite appropriate. good thing you did not give up on him.Let him curl up nest to you, it might help you sleep better! :roll:


Just a suggestion...have a vet check him out. Just to be safe. I'm glad you have a sweet companion.
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: 5mmdpns-Your're right on-however after going to the DR Tuesday he says I have a nerve in my elbow area that is making my fingers numb. He did a through test. The good news is that it is not coming from my past carpal tunnel, or from the arthritis in my neck. I have severe artritis in my left thum which adds to the proble. Going to continue resting it for 6 weeks and some meds to calm the nerve down, then we'll see if I can go back to knitting. He says they could do surgery, but I prefer to try this first. So I have to use my right hand to pick at the computer keyboard.


Good wishes that this conservative treatment works for you!! *sigh* knitting is not supposed to be complicated!!! Best of luck with this.


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: margewhaples--You are so kind for taking HOBO in. I like that name and it seems quite appropriate. good thing you did not give up on him.Let him curl up nest to you, it might help you sleep better! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion...have a vet check him out. Just to be safe. I'm glad you have a sweet companion.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

It is a great idea to have a health check done by the vet. The dog may even be microchipped and a former health record will become available. Perhaps a family has lost him and would like him back? or they would prefer to know that he is in a good home.


----------



## flockie

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Fireball Dave-thanks for the info about candy. I find language soo interesting! You knowledge of it is very informative as well as entertaining! By the way, haven't been on for a couple of days-our DGS won their second round of State Hockey playoffs 9-1. Sunday will play third roung;if they win then they will play at the United Arena in Chicago for the State Playoffs. The United Arena is where the Chicago Blackhawks play their Home games. Hope they win-next year he will be off to college four hours from here, so we're hoping for a State Win!!


Carol, let us know how the team does on Sunday. I'm rooting for them!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Thanks Flockie :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, what do you call the chocolate candy that comes in boxes, such as heart shaped Valentine boxes, that have centers of caramel, cherry, cream, nuts, etc? We call that candy, as well. Even Godiva chocolates are candy!


----------



## dandylion

Marge, 
I love your little story about HOBO. 
It will be fun hearing how he has adapted to his new, safe and secure home. 
As they say, "The Lord will provide" 
I know that some say "Be careful what you wish for.", but I prefer the more upbeat, "The Lord will provide." , and I'm very happy for you and Hobo. Sue/d


----------



## dandylion

Not to "beat a dead hourse", but someone mentioned that they do not get the PBS show, Knitting Daily, so I just want to say one more thing about their website:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx

They offer a free e-book download for signing up for the newsletter. The e-books are, of course, regarding knitting subjects. 
Just so you know.  Sue/d


----------



## Poledra65

We are very lucky here, we get 4 seperate PBS channels. The Create Channel is the one I watch the most, one is in spanish, and then one has all the childrens shows on it and another is primariy news but does have travel and crafts also. 
We have a digital box and we only get the local channels so PBS is a Godsend. Ours are 9-1, 9-2, 9-3, and 9-4


----------



## flockie

We get the PBS channels here, I have WTTW, WYCC, and WYIN from Indiana. So, I get Knitting Daily, and old episodes of Knit and Crochet Today. I used to watch Knitty Gritty, but that is no longer on. Whether it's knitting how-to or any other kind of how-to, these are some of my favorite things to watch.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Not to "beat a dead hourse", but someone mentioned that they do not get the PBS show, Knitting Daily, so I just want to say one more thing about their website:
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/default.aspx
> 
> They offer a free e-book download for signing up for the newsletter. The e-books are, of course, regarding knitting subjects.
> Just so you know.  Sue/d


 :thumbup: People really do need to check out the website!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, what do you call the chocolate candy that comes in boxes, such as heart shaped Valentine boxes, that have centers of caramel, cherry, cream, nuts, etc? We call that candy, as well. Even Godiva chocolates are candy!


We call them 'chocolates', we then add the nationality of the chocolatier where appropriate. For Belgian chocolates, try the work of Pierre Marcolini, his are exquisite. I also like Neuhaus, paticularly their milk and white chocolate.

I'm very lucky because I have a French chocolatier in my local High Street, the French are famous for their uniquely bitter wafer-thin chocolate which goes so wonderfully with high-roasted Parisien coffee blends. He's very talented and his milk chocolate is very good also, I've given him the job of serceting the boys' Easter little gifts within his creations and decorating them as humourously as possible. They'll have to watch out for the hard centre!

Don't click on this site if you are weak-willed!

http://www.neuhauschocolate.com/index_en.htm

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Fireball Dave-thanks for the info about candy. I find language soo interesting! You knowledge of it is very informative as well as entertaining! By the way, haven't been on for a couple of days-our DGS won their second round of State Hockey playoffs 9-1. Sunday will play third roung;if they win then they will play at the United Arena in Chicago for the State Playoffs. The United Arena is where the Chicago Blackhawks play their Home games. Hope they win-next year he will be off to college four hours from here, so we're hoping for a State Win!!


I do hope his team does well. Beware teenage boys, they have friends and once they work out you can cook, you'll have a house full of gannets!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KatStabe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, with just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html
> 
> I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With this one you caught me. My sisters will love this. Thanks, Dave!
> Kat
Click to expand...

I'm glad you like it, there was always going to be one that would catch your eye!

Dave


----------



## martin keith

budasha said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if your cornflour is the same as our cornstarch.
> The cornstarch is used for thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> For a while there, I thought conflour was a typo. Learned something else new today.
> 
> Dave, thanks for the cauliflower soup recipe. I love this soup.
Click to expand...

Well just put on another 5lb just from reading, but it sounds so gooood.


----------



## martin keith

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - that is what we always called mollasses when i was growing up - bought it in half gallon cans with a top like a paint can. used to stick a spoon in it and take a taste every so often - i thought it was good just to eat.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you think what we call 'blackstrap mollasses' would be what you know as mollasses- it is almost bitter. We then have Treacle, Golden syrup, and Glucose Syrup?
> Life is pretty busy, with one thing and another! I am up seriously early, but I wanted to get the remainder of my banking done, and have to be up on time to put out the rubbish and recycling!
> Have a lovely day, I think you said you were hoping to get a lot of knitting done- I am making a simple scarf with my ball of Red Heart yarn- it is quite interesting how the textures come!...
Click to expand...

Somehow I'm thinking that molasses is good for you for some reason. I need to go look that up.[/quote]

When I was a child, every spring my great grandmother would come by and tell us it is time to be "dosed" we all got a very large spoon of sulpher and molasses, it was awful, it was supposed to keep us from getting sick.


----------



## FireballDave

I'm amazed everybody managed to resist the receipt for treacle toffee, you're all very good and deserve a cake to celebrate!

Ooops!

Dave


----------



## budasha

margewhaples said:


> Good Am all: Just caught up on the posts-Looking forward to word about our puppies. I haven't seen pictures yet- Did I miss them. Also a note on how they are growing and progressing. It seems that someone must have heard my desire to have a dog. A little tawny colored chihuahua has been hanging around the block for several weeks and never seems to have anyone attendant to him. He has been getting skinny and yesterday came up on my porch while I was awaiting my bus and was whining and scratching the door. He was very skittish at first and if I would approach he would turn and run away. Later in the day I left the door open to see if he would come in. Gave him some cheese, but he still would not approach, but kept whining. Last evening was very cold an he seemed cold and I was able to entice him in. He made himself at home settled in on a nice fleece throw and spent the night with me. I am calling him "Hobo" He seems quite content today in the house where it is warm. I am cooking up some chow for him. Gave him some roast beef and water last night and he devoured it. So the vagabond Hobo will be residing with me unless someone comes looking for him. No tags. Once again the Lord provides in his own way. Marlark Marge.


 It always brings a tear to my eye when I hear of a lost pet so it's wonderful to hear that he has been taken in by a kind soul. Hope you enjoy each others company, Marlark Marge.


----------



## budasha

dandylion said:


> Oh, here it is 2:00 AM, and I'm still here.
> I've got to get to bed, because I'm going to Red Lobster tomorrow for Lobster Fest. Ummm. maybe I'll have great dreams tonight
> Night All Y'all. It's been fun today  Sue/d


Wish I was going with you. Haven't had lobster in a couple of weeks


----------



## martin keith

thewren said:


> martin - do you have a recipe for it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.
Click to expand...

Hi Sam,
4 cups white corn meal
1/2 cup of shortening
2 eggs
2 to 3 cup of buttermilk

1.put the shortening in the cast iron skillet and place in the oven at 400.
2.put the corn meal in a bowl, add the 2 eggs slightly beaten, use enough of the buttermilk to make a batter. Set aside and wait until the oven has pre-heated, or about 10 min. The reason for this is to give the batter a chance to rise a little on the bowl.
3. Now pour the shortening into the batter and mix quickly and pour the batter into the skillet, it should sizzle, place in the oven for about 20-25, a tooth pick should come out clean if it's done. The reason you need to have the skillet very hot before you put the batter in is to keep the cornbread from sticking.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> I'm amzed everybody managed to resist the receipt for treacle toffee, you're all very good and deserve a cake to celebrate!
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Dave


The toffee hasn't been resisted just kept under wraps.


----------



## budasha

Here it is Thursday and we've already reached page 64 on this week's tea party. How do we find time to read and write so many messages! Sure takes away from knitting. I've been trying to crochet a bride's garter but it's slow going. Hope it turns out ok.

Yesterday was not a fun day. Had to take my DH to emerg to find out why he was having the runs  Spent some time there while they ran tests. No red flags were raised but Dr has put my DH on liquids for 24 hrs, rice, apple sauce and bananas for another 24 and then he can have some toast - and then, he'll be able to eat a normal meal. By that time, he'll have lost 10 lbs  He'll have to go through one of those pleasant  lab tests.

Maybe I'll lose some weight too since I won't be doing any cooking - salad tonight - whatever's easiest will be the meal for me. - unfortunately, no lobster


----------



## NanaCaren

martin keith said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> martin - do you have a recipe for it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 4 cups white corn meal
> 1/2 cup of shortening
> 2 eggs
> 2 to 3 cup of buttermilk
> 
> 1.put the shortening in the cast iron skillet and place in the oven at 400.
> 2.put the corn meal in a bowl, add the 2 eggs slightly beaten, use enough of the buttermilk to make a batter. Set aside and wait until the oven has pre-heated, or about 10 min. The reason for this is to give the batter a chance to rise a little on the bowl.
> 3. Now pour the shortening into the batter and mix quickly and pour the batter into the skillet, it should sizzle, place in the oven for about 20-25, a tooth pick should come out clean if it's done. The reason you need to have the skillet very hot before you put the batter in is to keep the cornbread from sticking.
Click to expand...

I will have to make this for my son, he loves cornbread.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amzed everybody managed to resist the receipt for treacle toffee, you're all very good and deserve a cake to celebrate!
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> The toffee hasn't been resisted just kept under wraps.
Click to expand...

_Guilt: The gift that keeps on giving!
- Erma Bombeck_


----------



## martin keith

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing notifications of new messages? This morning I got notification of a new message on a thread I'd never seen, and just a little while ago realized I haven't got notification for the Alexandra KAL. Went and looked and it's at 65 pages, and I have no idea where I had read to.
> 
> 
> 
> yes mine have been missing too- it can be a bit frustrating, inadvertently getting so far behind!! Hope you are enjoying your evening!!
Click to expand...

Yes, I have been missing notice too, I am 12 pages behind this thread.
I hope they get it fixed, if someone ask you a question and they don't get a response they might think you are ignoring them.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amzed everybody managed to resist the receipt for treacle toffee, you're all very good and deserve a cake to celebrate!
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> The toffee hasn't been resisted just kept under wraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Guilt: The gift that keeps on giving!
> - Erma Bombeck_
Click to expand...

Very true. Cake does sound good.


----------



## Edith M

Thank you si much for that reciept, Dave. My son is a Brittle Diabetic and has a really tough time keeping track of his "sugar". He tests before and after each meal. I think this can be incorporated into his diet if I use a product called Splenda. I love my sweets and find it hard to stay away from them but do, so as not to tease him. Edith M


FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:   81Brighteyes--I totally agree. Dave please keep send us recipes-I for one enjoy them and learn from them. I don't do much cooking as both my husband and I are diabetic and eat very bland foods, but I enjoy the dishes thru your recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, I have posted it before, but it is a good receipt that can be worked into a diabetic diet, in moderation.
> 
> *Dave's Applecake
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 
> _For the base:_
> 4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry
> 
> _For the filling:_
> 1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
> 2 tbs (30ml) water
> 1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste (see below)
> 
> _For the topping:_
> 2 oz (55g) caster sugar
> 2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
> 2 oz (55g) self-raising flour
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
> 1 large egg
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_
> 
> Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.
> 
> Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.
> 
> Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.
> 
> Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.
> 
> Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.
> 
> One slice (one-sixth of the cake) with a cup of tea in the afternoon is fine for a diabetic, if you sustitute it for another 'permitted treat' like a banana. In the 1960s even bananas were completely forbidden and absolutely everything had to be weighed and measured precisely, a diabetic diet meant cooking an entirely separate menu. To-day things are a little less rigid, one-third of an ounce of sugar is generally acceptable provided the person doesn't suffer from 'brittle diabetes'.
> 
> It does at least look and taste like 'normal' food making it acceptable to offer non-diabetic guests who may visit, they do not need to know if a person has a medical condition and will never guess from eating this!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for the information re yarn shopping in London. It's more than 20 years since I was last there. We have a free morning, a free afternoon, and virtually a full day before our evening flight home, so I'll be sure to pack good walking shoes.
> MJS, Bourton on the Water is in the Cotswolds, Gloucestershire. In Windermere, we'll visit Beatrix Potter's cottage garden. This tour obviously has an emphasis on spring gardens in Europe. Is also uses train travel, which I love, where pososible. Anyone interested can find the details at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au for this and other tours of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> I have found the Susan Wittig Albert novels about Beatrix Potter charming. Possibly an acquired taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like her Potter books, too. What's fun is the shift back 'n' forth between human and animal conversations. Very cute! I like all of Wittig Albert's books. She's quite a prolific writer. The historic mysteries written with her husband under the name of Robin Paige are also a lot of fun. I was sorry to see those end. Wittig Albert puts a lot of research and "extras" into her books. One can always learn something from them. The China Bayles series focuses on use of herbs & plants.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to see the Cottage series end, but can understand why it needed to. I had thought the animal conversation might be too cloying, but instead found I enjoyed it very much. I was telling someone about the Brockery yesterday and I had found that such a delightful concept. I loved Primrose's hospitality.


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> Western Lake Erie still has ferry service to "The Islands" and Put-in-Bay. It only runs in the summer, because the lake freezes in winter! It's always a fun trip....watching the sea gulls follow the ferry.
> Carol (IL)


We have a ferry across the Susquehanna just south of here. I used to take kids annually and we'd ride both ways. Unless the river were too high or too low, and then it could not run. It's like a raft attached to an ark and is apparently the only wooden paddle wheel ferry still in existence east of the Mississippi, or some such thing. I've forgotten the details since one of these kids is now almost thirty.


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> I LOVE all the Chiaverini books. There was a followup book about the Underground Railroad - "The Lost Quilter". It follows up on the slave that made it to Elm Creek in the first book, "The Runaway Quilt". Chiaverini can tell a good yarn.
> Carol (IL)


What has impressed me is the variety of plots, still within the framework of the quilt business. I feel the same way about the Shenandoah quilt series, which I also love. I bought one of those so I could lend it. I'll have to catch up on what I've missed lately of the Chaverini series.


----------



## FireballDave

Edith M said:


> Thank you si much for that reciept, Dave. My son is a Brittle Diabetic and has a really tough time keeping track of his "sugar". He tests before and after each meal. I think this can be incorporated into his diet if I use a product called Splenda. I love my sweets and find it hard to stay away from them but do, so as not to tease him. Edith M
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:   81Brighteyes--I totally agree. Dave please keep send us recipes-I for one enjoy them and learn from them. I don't do much cooking as both my husband and I are diabetic and eat very bland foods, but I enjoy the dishes thru your recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, I have posted it before, but it is a good receipt that can be worked into a diabetic diet, in moderation.
> 
> *Dave's Applecake
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 
> _For the base:_
> 4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry
> 
> _For the filling:_
> 1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
> 2 tbs (30ml) water
> 1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste (see below)
> 
> _For the topping:_
> 2 oz (55g) caster sugar
> 2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
> 2 oz (55g) self-raising flour
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
> 1 large egg
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_
> 
> Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.
> 
> Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.
> 
> Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.
> 
> Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.
> 
> Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.
> 
> One slice (one-sixth of the cake) with a cup of tea in the afternoon is fine for a diabetic, if you sustitute it for another 'permitted treat' like a banana. In the 1960s even bananas were completely forbidden and absolutely everything had to be weighed and measured precisely, a diabetic diet meant cooking an entirely separate menu. To-day things are a little less rigid, one-third of an ounce of sugar is generally acceptable provided the person doesn't suffer from 'brittle diabetes'.
> 
> It does at least look and taste like 'normal' food making it acceptable to offer non-diabetic guests who may visit, they do not need to know if a person has a medical condition and will never guess from eating this!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The good thing is it's quite filling and you could use wholemeal flour in the pastry base. I've used artificial sweetener with the apple many times, but I've never found one that really worked in sponges. Fortunately the sugar content per slice is tiny, so it really can be substituted for something else in the daily sugars intake. At least there are no nasty surprises when one bakes something for oneself, working out the precise values of commercial products can be a very time-consuming process; they're never quite stated in the most convenient manner for anyone other than the manufacturer's idea of an 'average person', I don't think I've ever met one!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you si much for that reciept, Dave. My son is a Brittle Diabetic and has a really tough time keeping track of his "sugar". He tests before and after each meal. I think this can be incorporated into his diet if I use a product called Splenda. I love my sweets and find it hard to stay away from them but do, so as not to tease him. Edith M
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:   81Brighteyes--I totally agree. Dave please keep send us recipes-I for one enjoy them and learn from them. I don't do much cooking as both my husband and I are diabetic and eat very bland foods, but I enjoy the dishes thru your recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, I have posted it before, but it is a good receipt that can be worked into a diabetic diet, in moderation.
> 
> *Dave's Applecake
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 
> _For the base:_
> 4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry
> 
> _For the filling:_
> 1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
> 2 tbs (30ml) water
> 1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste (see below)
> 
> _For the topping:_
> 2 oz (55g) caster sugar
> 2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
> 2 oz (55g) self-raising flour
> 1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
> 1 large egg
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_
> 
> Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.
> 
> Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.
> 
> Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.
> 
> Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.
> 
> Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.
> 
> One slice (one-sixth of the cake) with a cup of tea in the afternoon is fine for a diabetic, if you sustitute it for another 'permitted treat' like a banana. In the 1960s even bananas were completely forbidden and absolutely everything had to be weighed and measured precisely, a diabetic diet meant cooking an entirely separate menu. To-day things are a little less rigid, one-third of an ounce of sugar is generally acceptable provided the person doesn't suffer from 'brittle diabetes'.
> 
> It does at least look and taste like 'normal' food making it acceptable to offer non-diabetic guests who may visit, they do not need to know if a person has a medical condition and will never guess from eating this!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good thing is it's quite filling and you could use wholemeal flour in the pastry base. I've used artificial sweetener with the apple many times, but I've never found one that really worked in sponges. Fortunately the sugar content per slice is tiny, so it really can be substituted for something else in the daily sugars intake. At least there are no nasty surprises when one bakes something for oneself, working out the precise values of commercial products can be a very time-consuming process; they're never quite stated in the most convenient manner for anyone other than the manufacturer's idea of an 'average person', I don't think I've ever met one!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I've just heard about coconut palm sugar and am going to try it. Supposedly the big deal with it is that it does not give you the fast big wallop but gets incorporated more slowly. That might make cake and cookies somewhat better for the person who has a fair amount of flexibility. I'm going to try this sugar in tea and then blood test to compare it to what happens with stevia, which I've been using.


----------



## FireballDave

It's a texture thing for me, but I generally use a lot less sugar in my cooking than most and I rarely eat sweets (candies), so I don't have to worry about the odd slice of cake.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!" 

Great logic, I've noted it for future use!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave


That is marvelous.


----------



## cmaliza

mjs...I don't know about the Shenandoah quilt series. Who is the author? What is the basic theme behind the series? How many books in the series. Oh...just tell me all you know!  
Thanks. Carol (IL)


----------



## Grandma Gail

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Rn.....thanks for the update. You and Sandy, and the family have been on my mind. I keep them in my prayers.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: What Carol said goes for many of us here.
Click to expand...

It most certainly does.


----------



## FireballDave

Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.

However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.

I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave


That happens with ready made clothes, too, Dave. Like the blouse I put on this morning and quickly took off. It must have shrunk since last Fall! :thumbdown:


----------



## 1artist

Hi Dave, have been out of town, but decided to make the cake for friends. How much in advance could this be prepared?


----------



## Grandma Gail

cmaliza said:


> Western Lake Erie still has ferry service to "The Islands" and Put-in-Bay. It only runs in the summer, because the lake freezes in winter! It's always a fun trip....watching the sea gulls follow the ferry.
> Carol (IL)


There's a similar ferry on Lake Superior from Bayfield, Wisconsin to Madelin Island. It's had to stay in service all winter because the lake did not freeze freeze this year. Normally there's an ice highway for residents of the island to use.


----------



## FireballDave

1artist said:


> Hi Dave, have been out of town, but decided to make the cake for friends. How much in advance could this be prepared?


If you mean the Applecake, it keeps fine in a cake tin for two or three days; Simnel Cake will keep for at ten days, if not more.

Hope you all enjoy whichever one you are making.

Dave


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> mjs...I don't know about the Shenandoah quilt series. Who is the author? What is the basic theme behind the series? How many books in the series. Oh...just tell me all you know!
> Thanks. Carol (IL)


The Shenandoah is a series of a quite-prolific author, Emilie Richards. She was going to do only three but has done more, I think because it was so wildly popular. You really should read them in order because the same characters recur. Not like those in Chiaverini though. Someone who has a bit part in one book will be the main one in the next. I think it is Endless chain, maybe the third, that I just loved. And a big part of that is the sociological/political aspect that I have an interest in.

Do you know www.fantasticfiction.com ? Great source of book information and you get lists of series in order.

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/emilie-richards/
Our local library has a loused-up computer system so it is kind of useless for me. So I use this site to look for books and then check the title in the PL database.


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> mjs...I don't know about the Shenandoah quilt series. Who is the author? What is the basic theme behind the series? How many books in the series. Oh...just tell me all you know!
> Thanks. Carol (IL)


I enjoyed the first in the Shendoah series because it dealt with an elderly lady managing in difficult circumstances. Though it was Shenandoah valley, it was similar to rural NY when I was a kid. And then I went on from there.


----------



## dandylion

Love it. That's how I'm making my next batch  Thanks. Sue/d



martin keith said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> martin - do you have a recipe for it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 4 cups white corn meal
> 1/2 cup of shortening
> 2 eggs
> 2 to 3 cup of buttermilk
> 
> 1.put the shortening in the cast iron skillet and place in the oven at 400.
> 2.put the corn meal in a bowl, add the 2 eggs slightly beaten, use enough of the buttermilk to make a batter. Set aside and wait until the oven has pre-heated, or about 10 min. The reason for this is to give the batter a chance to rise a little on the bowl.
> 3. Now pour the shortening into the batter and mix quickly and pour the batter into the skillet, it should sizzle, place in the oven for about 20-25, a tooth pick should come out clean if it's done. The reason you need to have the skillet very hot before you put the batter in is to keep the cornbread from sticking.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

I like her --- we think alike  Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave


----------



## dandylion

Speaking of getting old, which nobody was, I discovered today that my lunch date at the Red Lobster, is tomorrow --- not today.  But --- it was a beautiful day to get out and about, and I have Red Lobster to look forward to AGAIN!!
Sue/d


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.
> 
> However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.
> 
> I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?
> 
> Dave


 I don't use bulky weight very often. When I do I use the long tail cast on. If it is going to be ribbed you could always try casting on in rib.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Speaking of getting old, which nobody was, I discovered today that my lunch date at the Red Lobster, is tomorrow --- not today.  But --- it was a beautiful day to get out and about, and I have Red Lobster to look forward to AGAIN!!
> Sue/d


Been there done that.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.
> 
> However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.
> 
> I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use bulky weight very often. When I do I use the long tail cast on. If it is going to be ribbed you could always try casting on in rib.
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's knitted in stocking stitch, you then pick up along the cast on edge using aran weight yarn at two stitches for every bulky yarn stitch and rib downwards from there using 5mm (US Size 8) needles. I didn't get the lighter yarn, I haven't worked out how much I'll need yet, the sums for rib aren't as straightfoward as those for stocking stitch!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That happens with ready made clothes, too, Dave. Like the blouse I put on this morning and quickly took off. It must have shrunk since last Fall! :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

It's a conspiracy! They get bored hanging in the wardrobe and think up all kinds of nasty tricks to play on us!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.
> 
> However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.
> 
> I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use bulky weight very often. When I do I use the long tail cast on. If it is going to be ribbed you could always try casting on in rib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's knitted in stocking stitch, you then pick up along the cast on edge using aran weight yarn at two stitches for every bulky yarn stitch and rib downwards from there using 5mm (US Size 8) needles. I didn't get the lighter yarn, I haven't worked out how much I'll need yet, the sums for rib aren't as straightfoward as those for stocking stitch!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

If you re picking the stitches up to continue for the cuff. Then I'd use a provisional cast on. That way you will have live stitches to knit from.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> If you re picking the stitches up to continue for the cuff. Then I'd use a provisional cast on. That way you will have live stitches to knit from.


A very good suggestion, I'll have to have a practice with some DK yarn, which I find easy to use. I haven't done a provisional cast-on for years, I'm a bit rusty!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you re picking the stitches up to continue for the cuff. Then I'd use a provisional cast on. That way you will have live stitches to knit from.
> 
> 
> 
> A very good suggestion, I'll have to have a practice with some DK yarn, which I find easy to use. I haven't done a provisional cast-on for years, I'm a bit rusty!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I would use to practice as well.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you re picking the stitches up to continue for the cuff. Then I'd use a provisional cast on. That way you will have live stitches to knit from.
> 
> 
> 
> A very good suggestion, I'll have to have a practice with some DK yarn, which I find easy to use. I haven't done a provisional cast-on for years, I'm a bit rusty!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would use to practice as well.
Click to expand...

Although it was on offer, the yarn for the body and sleeves came to £STG72.25 (US$113.20), I want to get it right!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

I would use to practice as well.[/quote]

Although it was on offer, the yarn for the body and sleeves came to £STG72.25 (US$113.20), I want to get it right!

Dave[/quote]

Will there be pictures when it is finished.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I would use to practice as well.


Although it was on offer, the yarn for the body and sleeves came to £STG72.25 (US$113.20), I want to get it right!

Dave[/quote]

Will there be pictures when it is finished.[/quote]

Depends on whether I've re-written the pattern well enough!

I'm putting the project to one side until I have a couple of clear days. I don't like projects like this to have too many breaks, not with all the adjustments I'm making.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs...I don't know about the Shenandoah quilt series. Who is the author? What is the basic theme behind the series? How many books in the series. Oh...just tell me all you know!
> Thanks. Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> The Shenandoah is a series of a quite-prolific author, Emilie Richards. She was going to do only three but has done more, I think because it was so wildly popular. You really should read them in order because the same characters recur. Not like those in Chiaverini though. Someone who has a bit part in one book will be the main one in the next. I think it is Endless chain, maybe the third, that I just loved. And a big part of that is the sociological/political aspect that I have an interest in.
> 
> Do you know www.fantasticfiction.com ? Great source of book information and you get lists of series in order.
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/emilie-richards/
> Our local library has a loused-up computer system so it is kind of useless for me. So I use this site to look for books and then check the title in the PL database.
Click to expand...

My gosh! That woman has been turning out some books! I often take heed of what others like and then have a taste myself, which often leads to lots of Thriftbooks purchases. Can you tell me what some of the books are about/like?


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.
> 
> However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.
> 
> I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?
> 
> Dave


For cast on and off I use a crochet hook and I find it gives a nice firm edge and a neat one. I use it for every thing from jumpers to laprug and everything in between. I seem to get many stitches cast on in no time. But if I do the thumb method it looks an absolute mess. But love the expression of the jumper being too small. Must remember it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Will there be pictures when it is finished.[/quote]

Depends on whether I've re-written the pattern well enough!

I'm putting the project to one side until I have a couple of clear days. I don't like projects like this to have too many breaks, not with all the adjustments I'm making.

Dave[/quote]

I have done that with shawl I'm working on. It is for my granddaughter so I want it to be perfect.


----------



## dandylion

Just for fun, I posted a little joke about missing my exercise class today. It can be found here if you want a little laugh. Sue/d

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67895-1.html#1228410


----------



## wannabear

Now that's funny.


----------



## NanaCaren

Still giggling.  :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Just for fun, I posted a little joke about missing my exercise class today. It can be found here if you want a little laugh. Sue/d
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67895-1.html#1228410


Love it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> For cast on and off I use a crochet hook and I find it gives a nice firm edge and a neat one. I use it for every thing from jumpers to laprug and everything in between. I seem to get many stitches cast on in no time. But if I do the thumb method it looks an absolute mess. But love the expression of the jumper being too small. Must remember it.


Thanks, I'm going to test all of them to see whch I like best. It's so rare for me to use a bulky yarn that it's a bit of an adventure!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> For cast on and off I use a crochet hook and I find it gives a nice firm edge and a neat one. I use it for every thing from jumpers to laprug and everything in between. I seem to get many stitches cast on in no time. But if I do the thumb method it looks an absolute mess. But love the expression of the jumper being too small. Must remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to test all of them to see whch I like best. It's so rare for me to use a bulky yarn that it's a bit of an adventure!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have found with the over-sized yarns that I have used recently, that your work needs to be pretty much perfect. A mistake that you might be able to fudge with a finer yarn, shows up like the proverbial 'sore thumb'.

Good luck with the tests, and main work!!...


----------



## NanaCaren

the sail boat in our pond.


----------



## KatyNora

Seems to be listing a bit. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

KatyNora said:


> Seems to be listing a bit. :roll:


I tell the grandkids it is plugging the hole. If we take it out the water will drain out.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Seems to be listing a bit. :roll:


 
Dear NanaCaren, that looks like rather a lot of heavy lifting for the sailor in the family!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be listing a bit. :roll:
Click to expand...

We got it given to us, it floated for about 3 days then sunk. It really is in a hole on the bottom of the pond. It makes a good hiding spot for the trout.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Dave, Do you happen to have a picture of what the pan actually looks like before putting it in the oven - with the greased parchment tied onto it perhaps? Or, what the cake looks like finished?
Bests,
marilyn


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave


Like that. It also pays to shop in shops which a small to medium fits me. Rather than in a young womens store where an extra large won't go near me. Often think what a bad message the two extremes give. Tells me that there is nothing wrong with my weight, but the young woman smaller than me is far far too big. But as I have another 40 years to live according the life calculator someone posted on a another topic I guess I don't need to worry if my weight stays as it is.(at least the place where I buy most of my clothes is consistent in their sizing. Don't buy many clothes though, would much rather spend the money on yarn!).


----------



## Marilyn K.

We got it given to us, it floated for about 3 days then sunk. It really is in a hole on the bottom of the pond. It makes a good hiding spot for the trout.[/quote]

Bit of a fixer upper I'd say, eh? (((ggg


----------



## darowil

dandylion said:


> Just for fun, I posted a little joke about missing my exercise class today. It can be found here if you want a little laugh. Sue/d
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67895-1.html#1228410


having a good giggle.


----------



## FireballDave

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, Do you happen to have a picture of what the pan actually looks like before putting it in the oven - with the greased parchment tied onto it perhaps? Or, what the cake looks like finished?
> Bests,
> marilyn


Sorry, not at the moment. It's fairly easy to do. Use a loose-bottomed cake-tin, cut off sufficient brown paper to wrap around the tin twice and double the height of the tin, secure to the outside with kitchen twine. This will protect the outside of the cake from over-cooking. In the UK we do it with all rich fruit cakes that require a long time in the oven, the elements switch on and off to maintain the temperature, whilst they are on, the heat is fiercer and this insulates the cake from fluctuations.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> the sail boat in our pond.


An unusual garden feature, definitely a talking point!

Dave


----------



## Edith M

Try some apple sauce along with the Irish butter. Yum. Edith M


thewren said:


> i never thought of using sour cream on the potato pancakes - that sounds great.
> 
> sam


----------



## pammie1234

dandylion said:


> Just for fun, I posted a little joke about missing my exercise class today. It can be found here if you want a little laugh. Sue/d
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67895-1.html#1228410


I love it!


----------



## cmaliza

Grandma Gail said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western Lake Erie still has ferry service to "The Islands" and Put-in-Bay. It only runs in the summer, because the lake freezes in winter! It's always a fun trip....watching the sea gulls follow the ferry.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> There's a similar ferry on Lake Superior from Bayfield, Wisconsin to Madelin Island. It's had to stay in service all winter because the lake did not freeze freeze this year. Normally there's an ice highway for residents of the island to use.
Click to expand...

I took that ferry once.....MANY years ago! I used to work for the Wisconsin Dept. of Health, Maternal & Child Health, and we found ourselves in that corner of the state. Very beautiful up there! I remember seeing a deer "in headlights" on Mad. Is. Awesome. Thanks for dredging up that memory.

 Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

mjs...I think you are going to bust my budget! These sound interesting. I am running out of bookshelf space for books to be read. I really try to pass along books I have read (although there are some I just can't part with!). Between knitting and reading...who has time for other stuff? OH....there are a TON of recipes to try, too! Good thing I'm retired.....when would I ever go to work?


----------



## iamsam

thanks martin - this sounds really good - i have never done cornbread in a castiron skillet before so this will be an experiment.

sam



martin keith said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> martin - do you have a recipe for it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread, I guess I am a purist, there is no sugar in my cornbread, I only use stone ground white cornmeal, I use lard not oil, and only a cast Iron skillet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 4 cups white corn meal
> 1/2 cup of shortening
> 2 eggs
> 2 to 3 cup of buttermilk
> 
> 1.put the shortening in the cast iron skillet and place in the oven at 400.
> 2.put the corn meal in a bowl, add the 2 eggs slightly beaten, use enough of the buttermilk to make a batter. Set aside and wait until the oven has pre-heated, or about 10 min. The reason for this is to give the batter a chance to rise a little on the bowl.
> 3. Now pour the shortening into the batter and mix quickly and pour the batter into the skillet, it should sizzle, place in the oven for about 20-25, a tooth pick should come out clean if it's done. The reason you need to have the skillet very hot before you put the batter in is to keep the cornbread from sticking.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> the sail boat in our pond.


Too bad! Can it be salvaged?


----------



## cmaliza

oops! What happened? Was this a surprise?
Another one of life's adventure, eh?


----------



## DorisT

Sue, I love your sense of humor!! Sorry you missed lunch at Red Lobster today! :roll:


----------



## iamsam

I'm putting the project to one side until I have a couple of clear days. I don't like projects like this to have too many breaks, not with all the adjustments I'm making.

Dave[/quote]

what adjustments are you making dave - it sounds like quite a project.

sam


----------



## iamsam

copied and printed it - will tape it to a picture postcard i have and send it to heidi - she just started an exercise class - has found muscles she never knew she had or had forgotten about.

sam



dandylion said:


> Just for fun, I posted a little joke about missing my exercise class today. It can be found here if you want a little laugh. Sue/d
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67895-1.html#1228410


----------



## iamsam

nanacaren - how did it get there?

sam


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs...I don't know about the Shenandoah quilt series. Who is the author? What is the basic theme behind the series? How many books in the series. Oh...just tell me all you know!
> Thanks. Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> The Shenandoah is a series of a quite-prolific author, Emilie Richards. She was going to do only three but has done more, I think because it was so wildly popular. You really should read them in order because the same characters recur. Not like those in Chiaverini though. Someone who has a bit part in one book will be the main one in the next. I think it is Endless chain, maybe the third, that I just loved. And a big part of that is the sociological/political aspect that I have an interest in.
> 
> Do you know www.fantasticfiction.com ? Great source of book information and you get lists of series in order.
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/emilie-richards/
> Our local library has a loused-up computer system so it is kind of useless for me. So I use this site to look for books and then check the title in the PL database.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh! That woman has been turning out some books! I often take heed of what others like and then have a taste myself, which often leads to lots of Thriftbooks purchases. Can you tell me what some of the books are about/like?
Click to expand...

They are very varied. The ministry ones are mysteries and reasonably decent. The Whiskey island and others in that series are good novels, though not some I loved. I think I liked the harbor one. I don't think I have encountered others of hers that I liked anywhere near as well as the quilt ones, but that is more a matter of taste, I think, than a reflection on the books. As I look at the list again I think I liked Prospect street very much and I think that one might be described as a romance novel, though maybe a step up from many of that genre.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs...I don't know about the Shenandoah quilt series. Who is the author? What is the basic theme behind the series? How many books in the series. Oh...just tell me all you know!
> Thanks. Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> The Shenandoah is a series of a quite-prolific author, Emilie Richards. She was going to do only three but has done more, I think because it was so wildly popular. You really should read them in order because the same characters recur. Not like those in Chiaverini though. Someone who has a bit part in one book will be the main one in the next. I think it is Endless chain, maybe the third, that I just loved. And a big part of that is the sociological/political aspect that I have an interest in.
> 
> Do you know www.fantasticfiction.com ? Great source of book information and you get lists of series in order.
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/emilie-richards/
> Our local library has a loused-up computer system so it is kind of useless for me. So I use this site to look for books and then check the title in the PL database.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh! That woman has been turning out some books! I often take heed of what others like and then have a taste myself, which often leads to lots of Thriftbooks purchases. Can you tell me what some of the books are about/like?
Click to expand...

If you tell me other authors you like I might know some that I think are similar. Sometimes I can do that even if I don't care for them myself.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all: Its 7:30pm and once again weather is fluctuating from cold and rain this morning to warm this afternoon and now once again cold this evening. Rain is forcast for all weekend, disturbing my plans for housework and laundry. I am having problems maintaining my bedroom at 75 deg( need to have living room 83 or so). At least Hobo seems to be adjusting well to the inside. He does not shiver like my toy poodle did when I first got him I had to hold him in fleecy blankets all evening. He will not need much house training, I believe as he whimpers when he wants out. Now if only I could move fast enough to unlock Fort Knox (4 locks since the robbery). Devoured the food I made him this am and again seeking food tonight. I am hoping that his health will remain good as I don't have a lot of funds to invest. His coat is shedding alot so I'm sure he has some nutritional issues, and I can easily see the loss of fat between the ribs, which is why I wasn't comfortable leaving him to return to his home for much longer. 
I just frogged my dishcloth for swap when the butterfly did not work out after 50 rows. so will try again tonight. I want to get started on the scarf swap and time is awasting.
I don't like dead lines but it is supposed to be posted before April 1. Good night for now from Marlark Marge and Hobo.


----------



## mjs

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.
> 
> However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.
> 
> I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> For cast on and off I use a crochet hook and I find it gives a nice firm edge and a neat one. I use it for every thing from jumpers to laprug and everything in between. I seem to get many stitches cast on in no time. But if I do the thumb method it looks an absolute mess. But love the expression of the jumper being too small. Must remember it.
Click to expand...

How do you use a crochet hook to cast on? I can see cast off.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> I'm putting the project to one side until I have a couple of clear days. I don't like projects like this to have too many breaks, not with all the adjustments I'm making.
> 
> Dave


what adjustments are you making dave - it sounds like quite a project.

sam[/quote]

The original pattern is in only one size, that means altering all the shaping. I'm not happy with the neckline, so I'm changing that. The original pattern is full of errors, very sloppy, they all need correcting. There's not much of the original left really, I might just as well have drawn it from the photograph!

Dave


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> mjs...I think you are going to bust my budget! These sound interesting. I am running out of bookshelf space for books to be read. I really try to pass along books I have read (although there are some I just can't part with!). Between knitting and reading...who has time for other stuff? OH....there are a TON of recipes to try, too! Good thing I'm retired.....when would I ever go to work?


I was buying, probably secondhand market, books our PL does not have by authors I wanted to read. But I'm trying to get rid of enough stuff to fit in my house, so recently I am more likely to ask for them on interlibrary loan. I just had to get past the hurdle of thinking my light fiction reading was not sufficiently worthy to use that method of getting them.


----------



## mjs

margewhaples said:


> Good evening all: Its 7:30pm and once again weather is fluctuating from cold and rain this morning to warm this afternoon and now once again cold this evening. Rain is forcast for all weekend, disturbing my plans for housework and laundry. I am having problems maintaining my bedroom at 75 deg( need to have living room 83 or so). At least Hobo seems to be adjusting well to the inside. He does not shiver like my toy poodle did when I first got him I had to hold him in fleecy blankets all evening. He will not need much house training, I believe as he whimpers when he wants out. Now if only I could move fast enough to unlock Fort Knox (4 locks since the robbery). Devoured the food I made him this am and again seeking food tonight. I am hoping that his health will remain good as I don't have a lot of funds to invest. His coat is shedding alot so I'm sure he has some nutritional issues, and I can easily see the loss of fat between the ribs, which is why I wasn't comfortable leaving him to return to his home for much longer.
> I just frogged my dishcloth for swap when the butterfly did not work out after 50 rows. so will try again tonight. I want to get started on the scarf swap and time is awasting.
> I don't like dead lines but it is supposed to be posted before April 1. Good night for now from Marlark Marge and Hobo.


And here I like my bedroom at 40 or so.


----------



## KatStabe

dandylion said:


> Just for fun, I posted a little joke about missing my exercise class today. It can be found here if you want a little laugh. Sue/d
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67895-1.html#1228410


Oh my! That is so funny. Love your sense of humor!

kat


----------



## 1artist

It was the Simnel cake, and by raising agent are you referring to Baking soda, or baking powder, or yeast?


----------



## iamsam

i have always been of the opinion that it really did not matter what you read as long as you read. that' why when i taught school i think i was the only teacher that accepted book reports from a comic book.

my dad told me when i was really young - he didn't care what i read - if i understood it i could read it. none the less - when i got a copy of Lady chatterly's lover i made sure i knew where he was and when he would be around. that might have tested his theory of understanding what you are reading. lol

sam



mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs...I think you are going to bust my budget! These sound interesting. I am running out of bookshelf space for books to be read. I really try to pass along books I have read (although there are some I just can't part with!). Between knitting and reading...who has time for other stuff? OH....there are a TON of recipes to try, too! Good thing I'm retired.....when would I ever go to work?
> 
> 
> 
> I was buying, probably secondhand market, books our PL does not have by authors I wanted to read. But I'm trying to get rid of enough stuff to fit in my house, so recently I am more likely to ask for them on interlibrary loan. I just had to get past the hurdle of thinking my light fiction reading was not sufficiently worthy to use that method of getting them.
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

Sam, my aunt was a reader of romance and true crime books. She got me started with my love of books by giving me Nancy Drew and the Hardy Boys mysteries when I was about 10 years old. I have been a voracious reader since. Was just to the library today to pick up a couple more books, another Nora Roberts book and one by John Grisham. Our library has a web site that allows you to sign on from home, and choose ebooks to borrow where I can read it directly on my laptop -which is great because I don't have an e-reader.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> the sail boat in our pond.


They sink ships all the time for scubba diving! would yours qualify for home scubba diving?


----------



## pug retirement

mjs said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the chunky yarn front: I tried two more shops to-day and couldn't find any of the Lion Brand _Wool-Ease Thick and Quick_, although I do have two more shops to try before I give up and order online.
> 
> However, it wasn't a wasted journey, they had _Fashion - Big Cotton_ by Rico Designs on offer, it also knits up at 9 stitches and 12 rows on 10mm (US Size 15) needles. I did a quick calculation in my head to get the required yardage and number of balls to make one for myself, as well as the wool one somebody else is after in _Fight in a Paintshop_ colours. Beautiful soft cotton, I use their mercerised cotton in DK weight and that's lovely to work with. They've also brought out an aran weight range in all their standard colours, so I'll use that for the ribbing.
> 
> I habitually cast on using the thumb method for a firm edge, but because the cuffs etc., will be added at the end, it won't be so important on this project. What cast on method do you all prefer for bulky yarns?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> For cast on and off I use a crochet hook and I find it gives a nice firm edge and a neat one. I use it for every thing from jumpers to laprug and everything in between. I seem to get many stitches cast on in no time. But if I do the thumb method it looks an absolute mess. But love the expression of the jumper being too small. Must remember it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you use a crochet hook to cast on? I can see cast off.
Click to expand...

Try to imagine you are crocheting around the neck of a bottle instead of pulling the stitch off the hook you put it on a needle. The next stitch you pull up through the previous stitch and you put it on the needles. 
And so on. A hook is great for pick up dropped stitches as well.


----------



## margewhaples

Well Hobo and I are off for some sleep??? It strikes me that most of the people who are tp'rs are a marvelously broad interest group, quilting, sewing, flowers, animals, hx, art,
reading, mysteries points of interest,photography and recipes to name most of ours. Geneology too. I wonder how many other interest groups would be so broad and still have compassion, and emotional and psycological skills as well. 
So long, Hobo and Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

1artist said:


> It was the Simnel cake, and by raising agent are you referring to Baking soda, or baking powder, or yeast?


In the UK, we use a lot of self-raising flour, it's very fine, very soft, very light and very white, this is the secret to our cakes and biscuits. Most people will have a bag of plain flour in their pantry, but many use self-raising for everything, including some famous cookery writers.

In cakes the raising agent most commonly used is _baking powder_ and that is what I would go for if you are using plan flour. I would sift the flour twice and use the finest grade you have, short of French.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

It defiantly gets peoples attention. The pond is only about 4 feet deep in that area. If it had of sunk any farther out there would be much less above the water. The pond is 15 feet in some places.
There is no saving it. When it was given to us there wee a lot of repairs needed. I had planned on leaving it on land for the grandchildren to play on. My children had a different idea. 
They have been scuba diving in the pond.Mostly in the deeper water and to make sure there is nothing around the pump for the waterfalls. 
Mostly it is for the trout and wildlife.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> It defiantly gets peoples attention. The pond is only about 4 feet deep in that area. If it had of sunk any farther out there would be much less above the water. The pond is 15 feet in some places.
> There is no saving it. When it was given to us there wee a lot of repairs needed. I had planned on leaving it on land for the grandchildren to play on. My children had a different idea.
> They have been scuba diving in the pond.Mostly in the deeper water and to make sure there is nothing around the pump for the waterfalls.
> Mostly it is for the trout and wildlife.


It's a fun feature! Obsolete naval ships have been sunk just off the coast as artificial reefs, vessels built to destroy things, are now encouraging life and growth. I think that's rather good!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

It's a fun feature! Obsolete naval ships have been sunk just off the coast as artificial reefs, vessels built to destroy things, are now encouraging life and growth. I think that's rather good!

Dave[/quote]

I agree it is nice when life is encouraged. When I was much younger we watched them sink an old ship near Kingston. I was interesting. Mom & Dad would dive in the St. Lawrence and explore the ships down there.


----------



## kac47874

flockie said:


> Sam, my aunt was a reader of romance and true crime books. She got me started with my love of books by giving me Nancy Drew and the Hardy Boys mysteries when I was about 10 years old. I have been a voracious reader since. Was just to the library today to pick up a couple more books, another Nora Roberts book and one by John Grisham. Our library has a web site that allows you to sign on from home, and choose ebooks to borrow where I can read it directly on my laptop -which is great because I don't have an e-reader.


Yep, and since I'm on the road all the time, I download the audiobooks to my Iphone and plug them into the car stereo and listen to them all day... I have to buy a library card as I live out of town, but for the price of 2 books, and all I can read or listen to for a year.... it's money well spent. Also, there's nothing being added to the bookshelves to be passed on to the next reader.

Kathy


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! I woke up at 5:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. I finally decided to get up and do some knitting. However, now I am getting sleepy, so it may be time for a nap!


----------



## KateB

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That happens with ready made clothes, too, Dave. Like the blouse I put on this morning and quickly took off. It must have shrunk since last Fall! :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

My husband has a wardrobe which makes clothes smaller just by hanging them in there for a while! :lol: Have thought of sitting in there to see if it would work on me.....? :lol: Could rent it out if it worked ....any takers?!!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Simnel cake, and by raising agent are you referring to Baking soda, or baking powder, or yeast?
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK, we use a lot of self-raising flour, it's very fine, very soft, very light and very white, this is the secret to our cakes and biscuits. Most people will have a bag of plain flour in their pantry, but many use self-raising for everything, including some famous cookery writers.
> 
> In cakes the raising agent most commonly used is _baking powder_ and that is what I would go for if you are using plan flour. I would sift the flour twice and use the finest grade you have, short of French.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

OK, so what is the "French" referred to here?


----------



## Poledra65

This was an interesting read but not as informative as I'd like. http://www.joepastry.com/category/baking-basics/flour-basics/french-flour/
This one is great for equivalents though. http://www.chow.com/food-news/53455/you-say-farine-i-say-flour/
There just isn't much good info on the internet about it so can't wait to hear what Dave says about it.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That happens with ready made clothes, too, Dave. Like the blouse I put on this morning and quickly took off. It must have shrunk since last Fall! :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a conspiracy! They get bored hanging in the wardrobe and think up all kinds of nasty tricks to play on us!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When my clothes play nasty tricks on me, I punish them by sentencing them to solitary confinement until they behave. Some have been there for years.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Dave, interested to know if the 'french' flour you have available is for bread making?


----------



## NanaCaren

So FedX was just here to deliver packages. I had to g out to the truck to get my packages, the driver didn't want to get wet. We called the local office. When asked about it he told them he is afraid of dogs. He is supposed to be our new driver. In the 12 years I've lived here never have I had this happen.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Simnel cake, and by raising agent are you referring to Baking soda, or baking powder, or yeast?
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK, we use a lot of self-raising flour, it's very fine, very soft, very light and very white, this is the secret to our cakes and biscuits. Most people will have a bag of plain flour in their pantry, but many use self-raising for everything, including some famous cookery writers.
> 
> In cakes the raising agent most commonly used is _baking powder_ and that is what I would go for if you are using plan flour. I would sift the flour twice and use the finest grade you have, short of French.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what is the "French" referred to here?
Click to expand...

I'll answer both you and Myfanwy together. The word _French_ with regard to flour is not a term of abuse, for once, it really does come from France. This is a flour incredibly fine in grade and blrached even whiter than English self-raising baking flour. If you've ever womdered why French bread tastes so different from every other bread and goes stale in 24 hours, hence the daily bakery run at dawn, the answer is the flour that's used.

French flour has been so destructively milled and heavily treated, the carbohydrate molecules are on the point of collapse. If one chews a piece of French stick, the action of the saliva in one's mouth is able to convert the carbohydrate content into sugars, the molecules are that unstable. This accounts for the wonderful fine texture of the bread and the sweet after-taste.

There are, of course, applications for this wonderfully light flour, it makes this lightest and sweetest choux pastry on earth, high-baked French butter biscuits get their uniquely sweet nutty flavour because of the flour as do the delicious lemon sponge cakes from the South of France.

In the UK, some small independent bakers sell the flour; large chains generally buy the dough pre-mixed and only bake it on the premises, rather than actually making their own French bread from cratchs. Small family-run French delicatessens also stock it. I tend to pick up a couple of bags every time I nip over the channel, it's a permanent entry on my _French_ shopping list.

I must putin a word of caution here, two actually. French flour is unstable, it doesn't keep more than a few weeks, that process really hammers the grains. Secondly, if you are diabetic, French bread should be treated with extreme caution, it is the quickest release of all breads and gives an instant 'hit' of sugar, most dieticians recommend diabetics eat only wholegrain breads, this is because they are slow-release carbohydrates.

So if you ever wondered why on your last trip to France, you felt instantly wide awake after after a couple of cups of strong black coffee and a chunk of bread, it was the combination of a massive double hit of sugar and caffeine. The only problem with this system is that because the bread is so instantly digested, it all falls flat an hour or so later. In French businesses and schools, a problem is that everybody gets there for the head-count first thing, then they turn into zombies!

I hope that answers your questions. I feel like something French now, time to inspect the shelves for inspiration!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks, Dave, for the info on French flour. It is rather sad that it doesn't last very long. I guess the French must bake more often than I do! My flour lasts forever!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the info on French flour. It is rather sad that it doesn't last very long. I guess the French must bake more often than I do! My flour lasts forever!


The daily pre-dawn run to the bakery is the job of the son in the house, next time you're in France, go for a stroll around town before breakfast and you'll see lads scurrying around with French sticks under their arms. Of course, I always recommend a six o'clock stroll when on holiday, I find seeing a town awaken puts it into perspective.

I suppose there are two ways of viewing the flour's instability, on the one hand it is inconvenient, on the other, the best things in life are fleeting, excellence doesn't often come vacuum-packed with a long shelf-life and a barcode!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Simnel cake, and by raising agent are you referring to Baking soda, or baking powder, or yeast?
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK, we use a lot of self-raising flour, it's very fine, very soft, very light and very white, this is the secret to our cakes and biscuits. Most people will have a bag of plain flour in their pantry, but many use self-raising for everything, including some famous cookery writers.
> 
> In cakes the raising agent most commonly used is _baking powder_ and that is what I would go for if you are using plan flour. I would sift the flour twice and use the finest grade you have, short of French.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what is the "French" referred to here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll answer both you and Myfanwy together. The word _French_ with regard to flour is not a term of abuse, for once, it really does come from France. This is a flour incredibly fine in grade and blrached even whiter than English self-raising baking flour. If you've ever womdered why French bread tastes so different from every other bread and goes stale in 24 hours, hence the daily bakery run at dawn, the answer is the flour that's used.
> 
> French flour has been so destructively milled and heavily treated, the carbohydrate molecules are on the point of collapse. If one chews a piece of French stick, the action of the saliva in one's mouth is able to convert the carbohydrate content into sugars, the molecules are that unstable. This accounts for the wonderful fine texture of the bread and the sweet after-taste.
> 
> There are, of course, applications for this wonderfully light flour, it makes this lightest and sweetest choux pastry on earth, high-baked French butter biscuits get their uniquely sweet nutty flavour because of the flour as do the delicious lemon sponge cakes from the South of France.
> 
> In the UK, some small independent bakers sell the flour; large chains generally buy the dough pre-mixed and only bake it on the premises, rather than actually making their own French bread from cratchs. Small family-run French delicatessens also stock it. I tend to pick up a couple of bags every time I nip over the channel, it's a permanent entry on my _French_ shopping list.
> 
> I must putin a word of caution here, two actually. French flour is unstable, it doesn't keep more than a few weeks, that process really hammers the grains. Secondly, if you are diabetic, French bread should be treated with extreme caution, it is the quickest release of all breads and gives an instant 'hit' of sugar, most dieticians recommend diabetics eat only wholegrain breads, this is because they are slow-release carbohydrates.
> 
> So if you ever wondered why on your last trip to France, you felt instantly wide awake after after a couple of cups of strong black coffee and a chunk of bread, it was the combination of a massive double hit of sugar and caffeine. The only problem with this system is that because the bread is so instantly digested, it all falls flat an hour or so later. In French businesses and schools, a problem is that everybody gets there for the head-count first thing, then they turn into zombies!
> 
> I hope that answers your questions. I feel like something French now, time to inspect the shelves for inspiration!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Absolutely fascinating. And I use unbleached for just about everything.


----------



## Lurker 2

Many thanks Dave, for that explanation, explains why we don't import French flour I guess. Also why our 'high grade' [bread] flour, which is one of the least bleached available anywhere, just does not make a real baguette, although my home made croissant probably get there because they are so fresh. When they first brought baguette and croissants here, for a short while they obviously had the real french flour, but alas no longer, and given medical matters probably as well.
Are your gannets coming home? or will you have a chance this weekend to work on your 'bulky' project? or do you find when answering all us keen TP'ers that you don't get much knitting completed?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> So FedX was just here to deliver packages. I had to g out to the truck to get my packages, the driver didn't want to get wet. We called the local office. When asked about it he told them he is afraid of dogs. He is supposed to be our new driver. In the 12 years I've lived here never have I had this happen.


Having problems with deliveries here! I think it is partly due to the dogs- sometimes, but one man recently falsified my signature for a $200+ parcel- I let the company know when I realised what he had done.
Does not help that the land lord has never properly sub-divided the property, our driveway is grass, mud and the occasional rock in with the stones. Does not help with the dust problems at home, I am staggered every time I empty the new vacuum cleaner, just how much mud we have to have trampled into the house!


----------



## kac47874

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for the info on French flour. It is rather sad that it doesn't last very long. I guess the French must bake more often than I do! My flour lasts forever!
> 
> 
> 
> The daily pre-dawn run to the bakery is the job of the son in the house, next time you're in France, go for a stroll around town before breakfast and you'll see lads scurrying around with French sticks under their arms. Of course, I always recommend a six o'clock stroll when on holiday, I find seeing a town awaken puts it into perspective.
> 
> I suppose there are two ways of viewing the flour's instability, on the one hand it is inconvenient, on the other, the best things in life are fleeting, excellence doesn't often come vacuum-packed with a long shelf-life and a barcode!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Wow! I especially like the last sentence!

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> So FedX was just here to deliver packages. I had to g out to the truck to get my packages, the driver didn't want to get wet. We called the local office. When asked about it he told them he is afraid of dogs. He is supposed to be our new driver. In the 12 years I've lived here never have I had this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems with deliveries here! I think it is partly due to the dogs- sometimes, but one man recently falsified my signature for a $200+ parcel- I let the company know when I realised what he had done.
> Does not help that the land lord has never properly sub-divided the property, our driveway is grass, mud and the occasional rock in with the stones. Does not help with the dust problems at home, I am staggered every time I empty the new vacuum cleaner, just how much mud we have to have trampled into the house!
Click to expand...

I would not be happy if my parcel was signed for by someone else. Dust is never ending here, the dog & cat track in most of it. I make everyone remove their shoes.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for the info on French flour. It is rather sad that it doesn't last very long. I guess the French must bake more often than I do! My flour lasts forever!
> 
> 
> 
> The daily pre-dawn run to the bakery is the job of the son in the house, next time you're in France, go for a stroll around town before breakfast and you'll see lads scurrying around with French sticks under their arms. Of course, I always recommend a six o'clock stroll when on holiday, I find seeing a town awaken puts it into perspective.
> 
> I am wondering if our cake flour would work better than All Purpose.
> I suppose there are two ways of viewing the flour's instability, on the one hand it is inconvenient, on the other, the best things in life are fleeting, excellence doesn't often come vacuum-packed with a long shelf-life and a barcode!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

You would think that Fed-X would not hire drivers who are afraid of dogs.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

Thanks Kathy, feel free to take the phrase for a wander round your local _Palace of Hell!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Many thanks Dave, for that explanation, explains why we don't import French flour I guess. Also why our 'high grade' (bread) flour, which is one of the least bleached available anywhere, just does not make a real baguette, although my home made croissant probably get there because they are so fresh. When they first brought baguette and croissants here, for a short while they obviously had the real french flour, but alas no longer, and given medical matters probably as well.
> Are your gannets coming home? or will you have a chance this weekend to work on your 'bulky' project? or do you find when answering all us keen TP'ers that you don't get much knitting completed?


Australian Grand Prix this weekend, they wouldn't miss out on their petrolhead fun, or the food that goes with it!

As I explained earlier, the bulky yarn project is for when I have a couple of clear days over the Easter holidays.

I answer questions when I stop for a cup of tea, since I need both hands to knit, I can only press the 'refresh' button when I choose to stop knitting. If I'm writing, i won't be looking at my browser, so will be oblivious to what's happening.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

The oldest daughter & her 3 boys are coming over to spend the night.  They haven't been here in a while. Better get their cozies & coasters finished up.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> The oldest daughter & her 3 boys are coming over to spend the night.  They haven't been here in a while. Better get their cozies & coasters finished up.


Sounds like you are in for one fantastic Friday night!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## DorisT

A few years back, John and I spent a weekend in Paris. The hotel we stayed in offered free breakfast so we took advantage of it. Their bread was so good I could have stayed for hours just eating bread. Now I know why! The sharp cheese that went with it wasn't bad either!


----------



## DorisT

KateB said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of the consequences of too many cakes, I was chatting to a friend to-day, we were discussing the sizing of patterns, "Last time I made a jumper," she said, "I put it on and thought: this feels a bit snug, my tension must have been off!"
> 
> Great logic, I've noted it for future use!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That happens with ready made clothes, too, Dave. Like the blouse I put on this morning and quickly took off. It must have shrunk since last Fall! :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has a wardrobe which makes clothes smaller just by hanging them in there for a while! :lol: Have thought of sitting in there to see if it would work on me.....? :lol: Could rent it out if it worked ....any takers?!!
Click to expand...

How much is the rent? Sounds like an easy way to lose weight! BTW, my husband seems to change clothing sizes quite frequently, too, but it has nothing to do with his closet. :roll:


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> A few years back, John and I spent a weekend in Paris. The hotel we stayed in offered free breakfast so we took advantage of it. Their bread was so good I could have stayed for hours just eating bread. Now I know why! The sharp cheese that went with it wasn't bad either!


Gruyere and plum jam, a marriage made in heaven!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Today in 1964, Can't Buy Me Love by the Beatles was released in the US. Four days later, it was released in the UK. The Beatles are by far my favorite group. Were they as popular in the UK as in the US?


----------



## FireballDave

Hi everybody,

I've just started this weekend's Tea Party with a dessert and a fruity cocktail, you can find them at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-1.html

Hope you like them!
Dave


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Today in 1964, Can't Buy Me Love by the Beatles was released in the US. Four days later, it was released in the UK. The Beatles are by far my favorite group. Were they as popular in the UK as in the US?


Every bit! I'm going for 4 days to Liverpool in April and intend doing all the Beatle sights. Can't wait!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :lol: Yes I know-they already have started doing that at his mom and dad. Son and dau-in-law are a barrel of fun and laughter. All his friends are his hockey friends and their girlfriends, so they meet at his home alot. We are called Nanny Carol and Grandpa by the team members and their families! They gave us a jacket two Christmas passed with those names on a jacket! Of course, I am a very active cheerleader for the team too keep them boasted up. Like people yell at football games, I yell at the hockey games! I am only 5ft 1in-but have a loud cheer!! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Today in 1964, Can't Buy Me Love by the Beatles was released in the US. Four days later, it was released in the UK. The Beatles are by far my favorite group. Were they as popular in the UK as in the US?


Yes! And then some!

This is an excellent topic for a stroll down memory lane, would you care to transfer it to this weekend's party?

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Can't buy me love
No no no, NO

I don't care too much for money
Money can't buy me love


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Kate B-If you ever find one send it my way-I sure need it. Having to sit too much. Sorry I'm still catching up on last weeks forum. :thumbup: I like the idea about the closet though!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> My husband has a wardrobe which makes clothes smaller just by hanging them in there for a while! :lol: Have thought of sitting in there to see if it would work on me.....? :lol: Could rent it out if it worked ....any takers?!!


Sounds like a great excuse to come over!


----------



## Marilyn K.

Sorry, not at the moment. It's fairly easy to do. Use a loose-bottomed cake-tin, cut off sufficient brown paper to wrap around the tin twice and double the height of the tin, secure to the outside with kitchen twine. This will protect the outside of the cake from over-cooking. In the UK we do it with all rich fruit cakes that require a long time in the oven, the elements switch on and off to maintain the temperature, whilst they are on, the heat is fiercer and this insulates the cake from fluctuations.

Hope that helps.

Dave[/quote]

Thanks Dave!


----------

